# ALLEZ LES BLEUS!!!!!!!!!!



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Let the hype begin. Or not. Whatever.

Group A: Russia, Uruguay, Egypt, Saudi Arabia
Group B: Portugal, Spain, Iran, Morocco
Group C: France, Peru, Denmark, Australia
Group D: Argentina, Croatia, Iceland, Nigeria
Group E: Brazil, Switzerland, Costa Rica, Serbia
Group F: Germany, Mexico, Sweden, South Korea
Group G: Belgium, England, Tunisia, Panama
Group H: Poland, Colombia, Senegal, Japan

Will replace it with an image once I find one :side:

England have nothing to worry about. It's in the bag already.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Groups A and H are the easiest. Group D looks the most interesting to me, would be awesome if Iceland got the second place.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

C & D look dodgy as fuck, F will be a decent scrap for 2nd

Picking Brazil this year (next)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Argentina in the pool of death?



Rastaclaus said:


> C & D look *dodgy as fuc**k*, F will be a decent scrap for 2nd
> 
> Picking Brazil this year (next)


 As in?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Don't think there's a pool of death, but if there is it's group F.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Law said:


> As in?


As in it won't be as straight forward as it seems on paper

France & Argentina won't walk their groups but I still expect them to qualify, the teams in their groups aren't 3-0 pushovers


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not looiking forward to England going out in the group stages again. That's what will happen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



El'ven J'onn said:


> Don't think there's a pool of death, but if there is it's group F.


 Germany will go through, but Argentina is dodgy af atm so the spots are up for grabs.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Argentina and France could play each other in the last 16.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Think we've done alright there tbf, Tunisia and Panama are very beatable, and Belgium are always a funny team, loaded with talent but don't always show up, so it depends on if they can click or not. Doubt we'll make it any farther than the quarters at best though, it's pointless hyping England up.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England runners up & facing Colombia L16 will be interesting, if England win the group mj4) however they'll end up with Brazil in the quarters


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

We will probs get to the quarters looking g at draw which is the best we could have hoped for. If we don't make it out the group Southgate should be sacked. My mate from Panama is pretty excited for the draw


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Will be funny when England drop points to Panama and Tunisia. wens3


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

There is no group of death this time 

Group D: Argentina, Croatia, Iceland, Nigeria - looks like the toughest group or possibly:

Group E: Brazil, Switzerland, Costa Rica, Serbia - looks somewhat tough is Switzerland and Serbia can step up


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> Will replace it with an image once I find one :side:


Only image needed in the OP


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

All that matters is which country will have the hottest fans :armfold :bigron

I'm picking Colombia. Dem Latin American chicas :trips8


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Where's USA :side:

A and B seem like the easiest to pick which two teams goes through, almost every other group could be interesting as to who goes second. yea what the fuck do I know...


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

hahahaha messis going to get dismissed in the group stages


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's pointless to watch the World Cup when my Italy isn't there :mj2

I'll support England though, it's about time you win something again, and I don't really see any super strong team who would steamroll everyone.

What matters though is that neither Germany nor Brasil wins. Can't let them go too far from us as Cups count.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ste1592 said:


> It's pointless to watch the World Cup when my Italy isn't there :mj2
> 
> I'll support England though, it's about time you win something again, and I don't really see any super strong team who would steamroll everyone.
> 
> What matters though is that neither Germany nor Brasil wins. Can't let them go too far from us as Cups count.


Trust me we have no chance of winning. We might get to the Quarters due to a nice draw but I can see us slipping up easily to Colombia or Poland


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Trust me we have no chance of winning. We might get to the Quarters due to a nice draw but I can see us slipping up easily to Colombia or Poland


Colombia played a nice tournament in 2014, if I recall correctly. I don't think you should fear Poland too much, but a slip is always possible.

I think with a lucky draw you can go far, or at least further than expected. And once you reach the Semifinals, who knows? I mean, who would have said Portugal would win the Euro Cup after the garbage torunament they played? Or better yet, who would think France would lose the Final at home after defeating convincingly the World Cup winners?

The World Cup is a different beast from club competitions. Luck plays a much bigger role, in my opinion.

Anyway, the city of Manchester hosted me for many months when I was learning the language, so I have a special bond with England. I really hope for you to win.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Group H makes me throw up every time I look at it...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*I've just done the predictor for the first time (usually end up doing it a fair few times) and I came out with France winning by beating Germany in the final. I have the European teams doing very well with only 4 non-European teams advancing to 2nd round (Brazil, Argentina, Colombia & Uruguay)

It's looking good for England if they top the group, I have them facing Poland in the 2nd round (alternatively there's Senegal or Japan with Colombia realistically topping their group) so England could very well reach the Quarter-Finals without too much of an issue (besides the group game vs Belgium.*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Uruguay, Belgium, and England are tickled pink with their draws.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I wish I still had my France 98 blue jumper from 20 years ago. I threw it out last year :mj2


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm going to predict Uruguay to win it just so if it actually happens I can pretend to be really clever.


----------



## All entertainment (Dec 15, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wait Germany vs Brazil 1/16
I want Spain go champion


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England is not getting through easily , i am expecting a draw between them and Tunisia , anyway i am picking Germania again , second pick is Brazil and France .


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Country I live failed to qualify (AGAIN) so I'm rooting for our brothers, go defend that title


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

if England cant win it then i hope a non European team wins it. 

bored of European winners


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's our year. England is going to win.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

My most corcerning is how will Juan Carlos Osorio manage the Mexican Selection. His postmodernist strategy of rotations has bring results, yes It does. However, results doesn't matter, functionality does. And A selection who is managed with players whose play on wrong positions and in addition those players don't enough game minutes and don't have a titleship position on their respective clubs, and with mediocre results on Copa America Centenario, Confederations Cup and CONCACAF's Gold Cup, and the lack of mexican players on Liga MX and Ascenso MX, with a coach who is more a Dale Carnegie than a Selectionator, and as finisher: Mexico will match against the Vigent Champion, Sweden whose has eliminated Nedeerland and a speedy South Korea whose has converted in a nightmare on the court against El Tri, The Aztec Selection is against the ropes and has a high risk to receive a KO.

Bough, The Colombian Paulo Coelho has a great wish to compete against football, but if make only mistake, will lose the head as He did on Confederations Cup, which missbehavior has left him out from CONCACAF World Cup.

Let's forget the illusion of advanced to the fifth match, because thinking well about... El Tri will not pass from First round.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

5 weeks away!

Disappointed with the jerseys this year. Very few must haves. Not much originality in most of them. Pretty plain.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Fantasy England Manager Time!!!

Pope
Butland
Pickford

Walker
Trippier

Jones
Stones
Smalling
Cahill

Young
Sessegnon

Dier
Henderson
Wilshere

Sterling
Albrighton

Alli
Lingard

Rashford
Welbeck

Kane
Vardy
Crouch

Starting XI:

Butland
Trippier/Jones/Stones/Young
Dier/Wilshere
Sterling/Alli/Rashford
Kane

Really shit season for Heaton to have to sit out because he'd likely walk into the team and be starting. Hart, Butland and Pickford have all been pish this season. Pope has been very good but I'd still start Butland ahead of him because we have no chance of winning this year and we may as well use it as something to build on for the future rather than trotting the old guard out again. Alexander-Arnold would get in he played on the opposite side. Shit year for Clyne to sit out although I think Trippier would have surpassed him anyway. Walker can't defend the elite wide players and this gets proven time and time again so why bother just so we can have a RB who runs the wing very fast. Trippier isn't perfect but he's a better defender. Our CB options are pish so naturally we'll 3-5-2 and need an extra one. The fact that names like Mawson, Maquire and Tarkowski are in serious contention says it all. Jones and Stones are pretty much the only good CBs to choose from. Be harsh when Smalling misses out because Southgate thinks he's Pep. Young at LB should be a no brainer if you watch football. Rose has been atrocious this season and Bertrand is bang average. May as well chuck Sessegnon in for the experience and end up with another cheeky attacking option when everything goes tits up. CM options are pretty much all we have. Henderson is great to bring on when we're defending a lead and want to keep the ball. Any other time him and Dier are a terrible pairing. Wilshere at least brings something. Front 4 should pick itself because they're our 4 best players so naturally we'll go for a formation that pushes 2 of them out of position. Our wing options are terrible past Sterling and Rashford but Albrighton is a really underrated player and arguably the best crosser in the leage behind De Bruyne. Chasing a goal late on and I'd much rather have Albrighton coming to deliver genuine quality than someone like Walcott where you know what you're getting and it's no different to what Sterling already brings. Lingard is an obvious pick and kinda unlucky not to start given the quality dip in every other position. Been a better player this season than Alli but he's clearly the better player. Would have given Ox Welbeck's place if he was fit. Half tempted to give it to Lallana but he hasn't played all year and that's a big issue. Welbeck always works hard and that counts for a lot if you're either chasing or defending a lead in knockout football. Kane duh. If he goes down you move Rashford up top before Vardy. He suits a very specific style of play and we've never played like that. Again though, defending a lead stick him on and he's fantastic in that role. Crouch is another role player. Need a goal late on do I want another Harry Kane clone or somebody that offers something different. Had Carrol in this spot earlier in the season but Crouch has had a pretty good season on the quiet and he still works in a late sub lob balls up to him and enjoy the chaos capacity. You're building a squad remember not picking the best players in each position. *


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What I'm hoping to see from England's squad announcement tomorrow...

Goalkeepers - Butland, Pickford, Pope
Defenders - Walker, Alexander-Arnold, Trippier, Young, Rose, Stones, Maguire, Tarkowski, Lascelles
Midfielders - Dier, Henderson, Wilshere, Shelvey, Alli, Lingard, Sterling
Forwards - Kane, Vardy, Rashford, Welbeck

Just been announced that Hart hasn't been selected, so it seems the three deserving one's will all get their place.

Alexander-Arnold deserves to be selected. With the formation that Southgate is likely to play any of Walker, Trippier, Alexander-Arnold can fill that right sided wing-back role, it wouldn't surprise me if Walker is used at CB again though. On form Maguire, Tarkowski and Lascelles all deserve to be selected, Lascelles probably won't get in though, he'll either select an experienced option in Cahill or Jones or he'll take another midfielder. Young deserves to be LWB, while I'll take Rose over Bertrand and Sessegnon.

We'll more than likely take four central midfielders, Dier and Henderson as the two defensively minded midfielders and Wilshere and Shelvey as the forward thinking one's. Shame Oxlade-Chamberlain is out or he would've been included, I rate Harry Winks but he hadn't played enough to warrant a place. Therefore I'd give Shelvey the nod over the likes of Lallana, Cook, Loftus-Cheek.

Strikers pick themselves, Welbeck's done just enough over the past few months to earn a place.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pope, Pickford, Butland

Walker, Trippier, Stones, Maguire, Tarkowski, Smalling, Bertrand, Young

Dier, Shelvey, Loftus-Cheek, Henderson, Dele, Sterling, Lallana, Lingard, Livermore.

Kane, Vardy, Rashford


Pope
Stones - Tarkowski - Maguire
Walker - Dele - Dier - Lallana - Young
Sterling
Kane​


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sticking with Brazil

France are my dark horses again


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Really hope that Pope is our main goalkeeper, he has been outstanding this season. He is way more deserving of starting than Butland and Pickford are. 

Don't expect England to go far, but I do want us to at least get out of the group stages this year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Germany or Brazil.

France are dark horses.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pope, Pickford, Butland

Walker, Stones, Lascelles, Tarkowski, Jones, Bertrand, Young, Clyne/Trippier

Dier, Loftus-Cheek, Wilshere, Alli, Sterling, Sessegnon, Lingard, Winks, Lallana/Shelvey

Kane, Vardy, Rashford

Would probably be my squad. Although Winks and Lascelles have no chance at all of being selected.

Would've taken Joe Gomez (over one of those RB's). Wouldn't have taken Ox. I'm fine with any of Welbeck, Hendo, Maguire going.

Sessegnon is a fun wildcard given that we don't have any wingers besides Sterling, who is probably the best performing English player over the past season and should be starting. It's a shame Zaha decided be a mong and go play for Ivory Coast.

Please no Chris Smalling, Gary Cahill, Hartdog, TAA, Feo and most of all, Jake fucking Livermore :mjeng

Edit: Spain to win it.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Also going with Brazil this year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Butland
Pickford
Pope

Walker
TAA
Stones
Jones
Smalling
Maguire
Bertrand
Young

Dier
Henderson
Wilshere
Shelvey

Sterling
Alli
Rashford
Lingard
RLC
Sessegnon

Kane
Vardy

Butland
Walker Jones Stones Bertrand
Henderson Wilshere
Sterling Alli Rashford
Kane


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Cokeshire left out :wheelchair

https://twitter.com/BBCSport/status/996445197063151617













SOOON


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hopefully, Messi can finally get that monkey off of his back and win the one thing he doesn't have, a FIFA World Cup.

It's long overdue.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I don't really have a favourite, I think England will get out of the groups but not much more than that, we don't have enough talent in my opinion That, and a manager with no big game experience as a manager.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England leaving out their most creative attacking minded central midfielder.

Nice one guys...idiots.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Big Mo is gonna lead Egypt all the way to World Cup glory, I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I mean if Wilshere is supposed to be a significant player then you’re fucked anyways.

Man has done nothing in his career. A myth.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Done one of those little predictor things. Here's what I have in the knock-outs:

Round of 16
Uruguay v Portugal (1-0)
France v Croatia (2-0)
Brazil v Sweden (3-0)
Belgium v Colombia (3-1)
Spain v Russia (2-0)
Argentina v Denmark (2-1)
Germany v Serbia (3-0)
Poland v England (1-2)

Quarters
Uruguay v France (1-0)
Brazil v Belgium (3-1)
Spain v Argentina (2-1)
Germany v England (1-1, Germany on penalties :brodgers)

Semis
Uruguay vs Brazil (1-0)
Spain v Germany (1-1, Germany on penalties)

Final
Uruguay v Germany (0-0, Uruguat on penalties)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Going off the rumours and confirmations from journalists, it's looking increasingly likely that this is to be the England squad:

Pope
Pickford
Butland

Walker
Alexander-Arnold
Stones
Jones
Maguire
Cahill
Young
Rose

Henderson
Dier
Loftus-Cheek
Dele
Sterling
Lingard
Lallana
Delph

Kane
Vardy
Rashford
Welbeck


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I mean if Wilshere is supposed to be a significant player then you’re fucked anyways.
> 
> Man has done nothing in his career. A myth.


Yeah the way people talk about whilshere is like he is some world class player. He has been poor all season and taking him would be a waste of a spot tbh


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










No shocks then really.

:lol at Leon Bailey trolling before the announcement too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

tbf Wilshere would be a much better option than Delph or Loftus Cheek, but we all know England ain't going past the round of 16 :fergie


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Stand-by: Tom Heaton, James Tarkowski, Lewis Cook, Jake Livemore and Adam Lallana.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

For what I see most people here are going with england. I'll go with spain, isco and asensio are killing it and brasil is my plus.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Welbeck being in the squad is a joke.

Bambi cunt.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

grecefar said:


> For what I see most people here are going with england. I'll go with spain, isco and asensio are killing it and brasil is my plus.


I think it is more most of us are english. Not many of us think we will even get past the last 16 :lol. My money is on germany tbh


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Given the draw and layout of the tournament it would be almost impossible for England not to reach the last 8.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Goro Majima said:


> Given the draw and layout of the tournament it would be almost impossible for England not to reach the last 8.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


We lost to Iceland last major tournament. I think we get to the quarters too but would not be shocked to see us fuck it up


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hope we lose every game and Southgate never works again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Goro Majima said:


> Given the draw and layout of the tournament it would be almost impossible for England not to reach the last 8.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think we will too.

In fact, in my prediction I have us meeting Germany in the last 8 and of course losing.

We will be hard to break down. Especially if it's going to be Dier and Henderson in front of a back three.

If we can somehow sync up our attack, we might actually be useful. Attacking is probably where we have our best players yet it's where we struggle most.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

James Tarkowski should be in the squad over Cahil, not the other way round.

Like I said before, we aren't getting out of the group stages but hopefully we play well and not like we did in the friendlies.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

In my opinion, Ebgland should not be aiming to win the World Cup, they should be aiming to build for the future.

I would have personally given Sessengon and Foden call ups. They can not be any worse than some of the drab that is in that squad already surely?

Plus the lack of creativity in that midfield :lol:


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That squad announcement as a whole for England isn't good. How Welbeck and Cahill got call-ups is beyond me. Kudos to Alexander-Arnold though.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Cahill and Jones over Tarkowski is a joke, one of them wouldn't have been so bad but both, rubbish.

As for that midfield, no creativity whatsoever, I don't mind Loftus-Cheek but Delph's only in there because he's won a Premier League winners medal, we'll badly miss someone like Wilshere or Shelvey.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Alright_Mate said:


> Cahill and Jones over Tarkowski is a joke, one of them wouldn't have been so bad but both, rubbish.
> 
> As for that midfield, no creativity whatsoever, I don't mind Loftus-Cheek but Delph's only in there because he's won a Premier League winners medal, we'll badly miss someone like Wilshere or Shelvey.


Why Tarkowski and not Mee? Considering Mee was the one who has made Tarkowski and Keane look credible. 

Lack of creativity is the problem, but it shouldn't hinder chances of winning anything. Leicester City won the league with a midfield two of Drinkwater and Kante for starters. Delph is probably in their due his versatility, again not really sure that's a problem. It allows us to mould into different formations depending on opposition.

In fact, England would probably be best adopting Leicester's approach to when they won the league. Hold tight defensively and perhaps utilise the pace of Vardy and Sterling in attack.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Why Tarkowski and not Mee? Considering Mee was the one who has made Tarkowski and Keane look credible.
> 
> Lack of creativity is the problem, but it shouldn't hinder chances of winning anything. Leicester City won the league with a midfield two of Drinkwater and Kante for starters. Delph is probably in their due his versatility, again not really sure that's a problem. It allows us to mould into different formations depending on opposition.
> 
> In fact, England would probably be best adopting Leicester's approach to when they won the league. Hold tight defensively and perhaps utilise the pace of Vardy and Sterling in attack.


Decent shout, both have been good enough to warrant a place, Lascelles too, even James Tomkins statistically should have been in with a shout.

Will all depend on how we get the ball to the likes of Sterling and Lingard, both of which looked good in England's most recent friendlies. Kante though is one of the best midfielders in the World, watching him week in week out for Leicester we knew we had something special on our hands, he gave Drinkwater the licence to get forward and be the creator from central midfield, as soon as Kante left Drinkwater went back to his old negative ways.

Delph is versatile but having another potential full-back option in there isn't really needed. What does he offer the midfield compared to a Wilshere or Shelvey? Very little in my opinion.

The squad Southgate has picked is very defensive minded, the thing Leicester was so good at was not having much possession, but when we got the ball we attacked quickly and teams couldn't handle our pace on the counter. England though will surely have the majority of possession against Panama and Tunisia, how we approach the Belgium game though will be interesting.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I think the squad needs more fullbacks.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not picking any of Shelvey, Wilshere or Winks is baffling. We haven't picked any central midfielders who can distribute the ball very well or who are comfortable in possession under pressure. Attacking players are going to be isolated (again). We spent years not picking enough defensive players and now it's the complete reverse.

Cahill going over Tarkowski :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Cahill over Tarkowski is the only one that irritates me. It's obvious how we are going to set up so I never expected someone like Winks or Shelvey to go anyway, especially seeing as Winks has played the same amount of games in 2018 as me, plus Wilshere hasn't been that good so no surprises there. Walker is going to be used as a CB, which will probably excel against Tunisia and Panama but woeful vs Belgium. I like that we've taken some youth in TAA and RLC, mainly as they have easily abbreviated names.

Besides the Cahill choice, I'm not as bothered by this squad as most seem to be. Mainly as I think I've come to terms with how we're going to play.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Tarkowski quickly becoming the most overrated player in the Premier League :hmm:


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Goro Majima said:


> Welbeck being in the squad is a joke.
> 
> Bambi cunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That seriously irritated me. Should of gone for Crouch (how come there is no Crouch smiley on forum?)
TAA - Crouch would of been hell of a partnership :woy


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> Tarkowski quickly becoming the most overrated player in the Premier League :hmm:


He’s younger and in better form than the very average Cahill which is all that’s been said really. 

Surprised some people consider Sessegnon a left back, it’s like calling Bale circa 2011 an LB


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Tarkowski is the best performing English CB this season, which deserves a place in the squad, even if a lot of that is down to a specific system. Add that to Cahill being fucking shit too.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Why 6 full backs I don't know...

Any Wilshere was a joke, he's had a good season, plays well for England and is a unique player..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Vader said:


> *Tarkowski is the best performing English CB* this season, which deserves a place in the squad, even if a lot of that is down to a specific system. Add that to Cahill being fucking shit too.


Is he though? Michael Keane looks like great, moves away from Burnely (and the Ben Mee partnership) and he ends up looking trash. James Tarkowski looks great. Ben Mee goes down and Tarkowski and the Burnley defence doesn't look so great anymore... 

He's a good player. Him not going to the World Cup as 3rd or 4th choice defender makes no fucking difference. 

Walker Stones Jones​
That will likely be the first choice CB pairing. It's seven games. Changes are unlikely to happen until the final group game if we're already through. Is a one capped, _just_ good, substitute, system player really that important?

We're talking about James Tarkowski here. Not Rio Ferdinand. Not John Terry. Not Paolo Maldini. We're about taking James Tarkowski. Convince me that this 4th or 5th choice centre back is going to be the difference between winning and losing and then I'll understand.

He also doesn't play a back 3, while all the other defenders have for some time this season and/or last.

I'm not arguing for Cahill going over him. I'm arguing that his position in the squad means absolutely jack squat, so why give a shit?

James Tarkowski...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's more the system than Ben Mee. If one of those gets injured I'd rather someone come in who has performed well this season and Tarkowski has. Again, maybe it is down to the system Burnley us but I'd rather we take someone who has played well in a certain system than one who has been shite in any system.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We have Maguire to come in if someone gets injured.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Tarkowski warrants a place, Cahill and Jones don't, it's that simple.

Southgate said he'd go with form, Tarkowski over the course of the season has been in form, what have Cahill and Jones done? These two picks are purely because of experience. 

Tarkowski has been robbed of an experience that he may not get again, for what, Gary Fucking Cahill.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I would probably say Brazil would have been the favorite - but Neymar injury I may go with Germany instead.

France and Belgium to me are intriguing as well. Spain should be good as well. 

And Argentina, despite all of their problems qualifying - they have Messi and if the likes of Aguero/Higuain/Icardi (if Icardi even makes it) can play well - they are in it as well. 

Likewise with Portugal - they have CR7 you never know what can happen and they won Euro so who knows? 

And England to me looks half decent (Kane, Alli, Sterling could put the boots to almost any team on their day). Of course, it is England lol. 

There are probably at least 8 teams that "could" win it all. Should be good times.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pickford
Walker Stones Jones/Maguire
Trippier RLC Dier/Henderson Lingard Rose
Kane Sterling​is presumably what starts going off how southgate has been setting up and the most recent friendlies, rlc seems the most obvious replacement for the ox in midfield in terms of like for like but i guess alli could fit in there too. either way we'll get out of the group and maybe win the first knockout game. can't see any obvious changes to the squad (lallana over delph if he was fit but guess thats considered a risk) which would affect our final position in the tournament and this at least has some pace in there


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wait I completely missed Jones being in there lol

Tark shoulda got in ahead of him & Cahill for sure, none of this "experience" bollocks when both defenders are pants


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> Not picking any of Shelvey, Wilshere or Winks is baffling. We haven't picked any central midfielders who can distribute the ball very well or who are comfortable in possession under pressure. Attacking players are going to be isolated (again). We spent years not picking enough defensive players and now it's the complete reverse.
> 
> Cahill going over Tarkowski :lmao


Winks has been injured for months and hasn't played a competitive game of football since February.

He got injured at the back end of last year and hasn't fully recovered (His only 3 appearances this year have been FA Cup), he was sent to Dubai a few weeks back for some rehabilitation. 

A shame for him as he was probably a shoe-in for the squad and as you say would have provided the team with something different from the middle of the park.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Shelvey should have been a shoe in


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Don’t expect us to win the World Cup (obviously), think the Quarter Finals are realistically as good as we can hope for. What I want, above all else, is to watch an England team that plays to it’s strengths (e.g pace and width) instead of the slow, stodgy crap we’ve had to endure in previous tournaments. It’s the way these players play week in, week out in the PL. Why ask them to do something completely different when they’re playing for their country? As for the squad, it’s fairly underwhelming but I don’t think Southgate could have done much more, which is a bit depressing.

Glad Loftus Cheek got in, but no idea why Delph and Welbeck were called up. Would honestly have given Ryan Sessegnon a shot, instead of one of the veteran players who have played (and failed) in numerous previous tournaments. Always a chance you catch lightning in a bottle with a player like him...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Trent should start


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Team Portugal

*Goalkeepers* - Anthony Lopes (Lyon), Beto (Goztepe) e Rui Patrício (Sporting)

*Defenders* - Bruno Alves (Rangers), Cédric Soares (Southampton), José Fonte (Dalian Yifang), Mário Rui (Nápoles), Pepe (Besiktas), Raphael Guerreiro (Dortmund), Rúben Dias (Benfica) e Ricardo Pereira (FC Porto)

*Midfielders* - Adrien Silva (Leicester), Bruno Fernandes (Sporting), João Mário (West Ham), João Moutinho (Mónaco), Manuel Fernandes (Lokomotiv Moscovo) e William Carvalho (Sporting)

*Forwards *- André Silva (AC Milan), Bernardo Silva (Manchester City), Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid), Gelson Martins (Sporting), Gonçalo Guedes (Valência) e Ricardo Quaresma (Besiktas)

Overall, I like the team a lot and feel Fernando Santos got the right team for the most part. I'm surprised Mario Rui made the team over Semedo and Cancelo. I'm excited about the team, lots of offensive firepower , potentially one of our strongest midfield and forward callups in a long time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

^ I know he didn't play in the top division, but Ruben Neves is better than all of those midfielders. I had to check if that was the Manuel Fernandes that played for Everton. Damn, he's aged like 40 years...

France's forward line is ridiculous.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> ^ I know he didn't play in the top division, but Ruben Neves is better than all of those midfielders. I had to check if that was the Manuel Fernandes that played for Everton. Damn, he's aged like 40 years...
> 
> France's forward line is ridiculous.


Ruben Neves will get his chance, but he's unproven and playing in the second division isn't where you want your calls ups to come from. I don't mean that as an insult, but our entire midfield has played European games this season with the exception of Manuel Fernandes, who I've heard has played very well for Lokomotiv. He's also only 32, feels like he's been around forever but he never really got a crack at the national team, hopefully he's another Jose Fonte. 

France's future is most certainly very bright


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Looking through Englands potential path. Very possible that they actually make the quarters this time (just think, we used to do that consistently and it was considered disappointing at the time, I miss those days!) at which point they are highly likely to run into Germany or Brazil and its all over.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Stinger Fan said:


> Ruben Neves will get his chance, but he's unproven and playing in the second division isn't where you want your calls ups to come from. I don't mean that as an insult, but our entire midfield has played European games this season with the exception of Manuel Fernandes, who I've heard has played very well for Lokomotiv. He's also only 32, feels like he's been around forever but he never really got a crack at the national team, hopefully he's another Jose Fonte.
> 
> France's future is most certainly very bright


Uhm, Lokomotiv was a part of Europa League this season. Beat Nice and lost to Atletico.

And Manu had an outstanding season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Damn... You know England's pool of available talent is mediocre at best when people are getting worked up over highly flawed journeymen geeks like Shelvey and Tarkowski not being called up. A perma-crocked and ultimately overrated player with mostly unfulfilled potential like Jack Wilshere being held up as the saviour is also rather sad and desperate, especially when you consider the sheer overwhelming wealth of midfield options Sven had, which he had no idea how to best utilise. Although I guess we can take comfort in the idea that the goalkeeping options are similarly as poor as they were a decade or so ago!

As for the merits of which Burnley flavour of the month system player should be called up, look at the common denominator; Sean Dyche. That's the real answer to all of this discussion. This dirt poor squad (strikers, full backs and Sterling aside) could really do with a coach like him, who can make the sum much greater than its parts, as well as grinding out knock out matches and games versus top national sides.

With all that stated, while I'm not a fan of Southgate and think he's a bit too much of an idealist for this current situation, he needs all the realism and support he can get from fans and the media. If he's trying to ingrain a style of play and culture (call ups based on merit and not name value is good to see, although it's not consistent) within the national side that will reap benefits with better future talents (looking at Sessegnon and Maddison for a start, when they're ready) then that is worthwhile. If England have a genuinely good tournament, then Southgate and this squad will have overachieved and/or gained some major luck.

Let's hope this is a fun tounament for England for once, at least. After the last Euro's and the future plans for the World Cup format I'll say the same for the international fitba in general. Thankfully you can't finish third in your group and shithouse your way to being champions in this World Cup, so that's something. At worst it would be good to see all of the present stars have blinders and light up the stage, while from a more selfish perspective I want the likes of Kane, Sterling and Alli to all have good goalscoring tournaments so they have confidence to take into the future. With the current England youth movement and commitment to grass roots football (hence the proposed Wembley sale), that is where the priority should lie.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Flamyx said:


> Uhm, Lokomotiv was a part of Europa League this season. Beat Nice and lost to Atletico.
> 
> And Manu had an outstanding season.


I missed that then on the site I looked at his stats :lol Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

World Cup souvenirs from Russia.

Looks like an early prediction of our national team performance vi


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Stinger Fan said:


> Team Portugal
> 
> *Goalkeepers* - Anthony Lopes (Lyon), Beto (Goztepe) e Rui Patrício (Sporting)
> 
> ...


Happy Gomes is out and Ricardo is in, but those were pretty much the only positive surprises. Neves not making it is something I can't even begin to understand, especially when Adrien is there when he has done fuck all. I'd take Paulo Oliveira and Vezo over Alves and Fonte too.

It sucks that Bruma and Rony Lopes can't make it, but that I can somewhat understand because who would be taken out? Maybe André Silva for Bruma, but even if Guedes took André's place beside Ronaldo, there would be no back up in the bench. At least with this squad we're 95% safe of seeing Bernardo playing as a striker again, which was dreadful. I can also understand picking Cedric, but I'd pick Semedo over him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Alves has been gash this season for Rangers and is only in that squad because of who he is. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

No Ruben Neves lol fpalm


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> Happy Gomes is out and Ricardo is in, but those were pretty much the only positive surprises. Neves not making it is something I can't even begin to understand, especially when Adrien is there when he has done fuck all. I'd take Paulo Oliveira and Vezo over Alves and Fonte too.
> 
> It sucks that Bruma and Rony Lopes can't make it, but that I can somewhat understand because who would be taken out? Maybe André Silva for Bruma, but even if Guedes took André's place beside Ronaldo, there would be no back up in the bench. At least with this squad we're 95% safe of seeing Bernardo playing as a striker again, which was dreadful. I can also understand picking Cedric, but I'd pick Semedo over him.


Well, Santos is going to want to keep his team in tact as much as possible, so that's why Fonte and Adrien are there. Which I agree with to be honest, I like Fonte and feel he fits in the squad really well and Adrien has experience with Joao Mario and William,so to me it makes sense. Cedric is a "safe choice",so I can understand Semedo not being on the team,especially with Ricardo being there. So it's not a total loss because if Cedric does fail, Ricardo is there.

Lopes and Bruma will get their chances too, this is likely Quaresma's final tournament, he turns 35 in September. But, its a good thing that we can have players like that miss tournaments ,its exciting having that many options.

If I were to guess, our 11 will look like this

-----------Patricio
Cedric-Pepe-Fonte-Guerreiro
-----------William
----J.Mario-----Adrien
Bernardo---------Ronaldo
--------Andre Silva

The forwards will likely rotate often . I love our options up front, they can all open up space for eachother and punishing opposing teams. I feel we're deadlier than ever on the counter with our pace. I think Andre Silva is a player teams may sleep on because he didn't have that much success with AC Milan, but with Portugal he's done very well playing next to Ronaldo.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Semedo not in the squad at the expense of Cedric Soares :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

LOL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998522539612803072


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Bellerin being left out while Monreal is in (over Alonso no less) seems quite strange.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Radja Nainggolan has been left out of Belgium's World Cup squad. :wtf


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

No Nainggolan? ogba


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Morata, Fabregas, Alonso and Bellerin don't even deserve to be in the Spain squad, I'm not sure why some people are shocked.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



It's Bananas said:


> Bellerin being left out while Monreal is in (over Alonso no less) seems quite strange.


Have you watched Arsenal's season? Monreal has been the better full back through out.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Monreal offers more defensively than Alonso. It's not like Marcos starts over Alba anyway. Spain play pressing football (probably) and I'm not convinced that Alonso would work.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Argentina's squad :lmao 

They're on a side competition with France to see who makes the most absurd choices.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



It's Bananas said:


> Bellerin being left out while Monreal is in (over Alonso no less) seems quite strange.


Alonso was pariah-ed from the Spanish squad for a long time due to his past. It was surprising he even got a call up recently (though it was entirely deserved).

Odriozola, Carvajal, Juanfran, Mario and to a lesser extent Roberto are all far better than Bellerin (who has been gash for the past 2 seasons).

Spain have called up about 20 different centre mids since Cesc last played for them, in spite of DA being adamant last summer he would go. He's just had another awful season as well.

Morata obviously didn't deserve to go after the season he's had.

Most surprising news is Ninja being left out by :martinez and Dybala and Higuain making the cut for Argentina over Icardi.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Some of the players being left out by other teams and I was kicking off over Tarkowski :lol :trips10


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Monreal has been in all of the Spanish squads, while Alonso only got a call up to the last one. Makes sense. Clearly Alonso is the better footballer, but that's not how international football works. Chemistry, trust and the right fit will always trump talent.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Punkamaniac said:


> Radja Nainggolan has been left out of Belgium's World Cup squad. :wtf


And then retired from international competition. Martinez needs to gtfo, he wasted Belgium's golden generation.

Icardi not in Argentina's squad :lmao fuck Messi's backstage politics, I hope they crash and burn.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> They're on a side competition with France to see who makes the most absurd choices.


What? You saying Thauvin can't play a blinder?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> Let the hype begin. Or not. Whatever.
> 
> Group A: Russia, Uruguay, Egypt, Saudi Arabia
> Group B: Portugal, Spain, Iran, Morocco
> ...


We always seem to get scared when playing the games that make or break us , it's a dangerous group , Belgium on there Day can beat anyone in the world, Tunisia are slippery and panama are the ones who look the easiet , but looks are deceiving! 

We should make it though, fingers crossed I got the days booked off work for the Belgium match, group f looks like the group of death, cmon England give the country something to smile about,

Peace Y'all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kane has been named the official England captain

Smfgdh

RIP England


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> Monreal has been in all of the Spanish squads, while Alonso only got a call up to the last one. Makes sense. Clearly Alonso is the better footballer, but that's not how international football works. Chemistry, trust and the right fit will always trump talent.


That's a good point.

As for who's better out of Bellerin and Monreal, maybe I'm just a bastard for an attacking fullback, but I prefer Bellerin even if he is more prone to defensive errors.

Also who should be the captain for England ahead of Kane? Are there any real obvious candidates? I guess maybe Hendo given he's the captain of Liverpool but I don't think choosing Kane of him is particularly egregious.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Henderson shouldn't even be in the squad let alone captain.

Don't really like strikers or goalkeepers being captain though so perhaps should have gone to a centre half or midfielder. But then there's a lack of experience in both positions.

Guess it just means Kane becomes 100% scapegoat.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I've not always been a fan of his, but to suggest Hendo shouldn't be in the squad after the season he's had is absurd.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

No U S A or the Netherlands (rip) I have no one to root for what is going on?

Might actually still watch. Maybe root for Portugal because Ronaldo is hot and he was in that The Jews Did This meme.

Or maybe Argentina because I've been to Buenos Aires and I liked it there and also I'm not even a filthy casual level of this game, but know who Messi is. I probably know less than a random teenage girl to be fair.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:lol at saying Henderson should not be in the squad. The hate he gets off some people is ridiculous.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



DA Attitoodz69 said:


> Kane has been named the official England captain
> 
> Smfgdh
> 
> RIP England


Pretty much the only option we had, we’re not a team full of leaders...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> :lol at saying Henderson should not be in the squad. The hate he gets off some people is ridiculous.





It's Bananas said:


> I've not always been a fan of his, but to suggest Hendo shouldn't be in the squad after the season he's had is absurd.


He's not been anything special this season, probably Liverpool's 4th best midfielder in what is already a top heavy/reliant team, and he's been terrible for England in the past, particularly at Euro 2016. Wouldn't have been in my squad but he is better than Livermore so i'm fine with him as a back-up to Dier - though we both know Southgate the coward is going to play both in front of a line of 5 defenders.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Henderson reads the game really well and is crucial to Liverpool’s style with the way he tracks back and wins the ball.

He’s also been terrific in Europe. I’m not a Hendo super fan but he has to be in the squad.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

in many years gone by saying Hendo shouldn't be in the squad would've been a fair claim, but even though I've never rated the guy he definitely deserves to be in there this season, especially with the lack of quality England have at CM


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I know I have said this before, but I am so disappointed with the World Cup jerseys this year. So little creativity.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



MrMister said:


> No U S A or the Netherlands (rip) I have no one to root for what is going on?
> 
> Might actually still watch. Maybe root for Portugal because Ronaldo is hot and he was in that The Jews Did This meme.
> 
> Or maybe Argentina because I've been to Buenos Aires and I liked it there and also I'm not even a filthy casual level of this game, but know who Messi is. I probably know less than a random teenage girl to be fair.


They're in,check the Group "L" , they're one group with Italy and Ireland

The worst thing that can happen right now is have Europe country as the winner for this edition,after Brazil in 2002,the whole winner for three edition were sweep by Euro country and left Argentina as the runner-up in 2014 edition. Basically i want the winner from South America but that's impossible since they only have Brazil and Argentina and they're squad not show significant improvement.

My pick is England but doubt they can go more far than Round of 16(K.O phase),judging by their appearance from previous tournament like Euro 2012,WC 2014 and Euro 2016 plus they never fix their classic problem, Penalty Shootout


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

After all that talk about Tarkowski not being included he's pulled himself off the standby list through injury.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

http://twitter.com/adamkeyworth/status/1001218545588502530?s=19

Fuck the tabloids in this country and grade a cunts like Piers Morgan on Twitter. People acting like he's got a swastika on his leg.

Trying to stir up controversy over nothing whilst Sterling is trying to prepare for a World Cup.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

He should have chose to represent Jamaica. They would have appreciated him far more than the morons here.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The media is pretty Liverpool heavy isn't it?

Wouldn't be like them to be salty over Sterling leaving them for trophies. 

The way the media treats some England players, especially on the eve of a World Cup, is just ridiculous. The exact same media who will brand them all heroes if they managed to come back as winners.

Just hope all this stuff is blocked out at England camp.

The absolute state of Jack Wilshere by the way.










Fucking hell, no wonder he wasn't picked for the England squad. Southgate probably thinks he's a cunt like the rest of us do


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Dembele might be the most two footed player i've ever seen. Murdering the Italian backline with his right foot.

http://twitter.com/fcb_media1/status/1002645324316446721?s=21

http://streamable.com/bcvhs

My pick to light up the World Cup.

That front 3 of Griezmann/Mbappe/Dembele is terrifying.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Andre said:


> Damn... You know England's pool of available talent is mediocre at best when people are getting worked up over highly flawed journeymen geeks like Shelvey and Tarkowski not being called up. A perma-crocked and ultimately overrated player with mostly unfulfilled potential like Jack Wilshere being held up as the saviour is also rather sad and desperate, especially when you consider the sheer overwhelming wealth of midfield options Sven had, which he had no idea how to best utilise. Although I guess we can take comfort in the idea that the goalkeeping options are similarly as poor as they were a decade or so ago!
> 
> As for the merits of which Burnley flavour of the month system player should be called up, look at the common denominator; Sean Dyche. That's the real answer to all of this discussion. This dirt poor squad (strikers, full backs and Sterling aside) could really do with a coach like him, who can make the sum much greater than its parts, as well as grinding out knock out matches and games versus top national sides.
> 
> ...


I'm biased, so I'm commenting from a different point of view, and I don't know if by 'shithousing' you mean them being terrible, undeserving and fluke winners due to circumstances (I presume so), but if you do.... then this argument still comes across as petty as it did in 2016, imho. Sorry.

Should the rule of letting teams advance to the knockout stage in 3rd place ever been greenlit? No. Should the knockout stage have ever been "separated" between the strong sides and the lesser sides like magic? Hell no. However, doing the absolute bare minimum in the group stage got us into the "easy path" (and you can't win games without some luck... or was it intelligence?) - and let me tell you any other major team would kill for the squads we faced..... oh wait, England lost to Iceland, so maybe not - and after that, whether or not we "deserved it" seems to me like a neutral's problem if there ever was one, because Portugal - or any team for that matter - playing boring as hell doesn't really matter if it gets the job done. They got the job done, they beat everyone in front of them (and it wasn't all minnow teams like popular opinion has it: Croatia won their group stage, looked excellent against Spain and had an all-star squad; Wales knocked out the Belgium golden generation 3-1.... the same Belgium that had just come off absolutely trashing a decent Hungary side; and France was probably the best team in the tournament, Italy aside), and some of that can be attributed to the teams shitting the bed, but it's also down to a very strong defensive style that took full advantage of the few opportunities that came their way. Portuguese defense was absolutely on point, and the forwarders showed up when they were needed (whether that's on regulation time or outside of it is, again, a neutral's problem as, last I checked, regulation time is absolute fair game..... the only argument I can concede is the penalty shootout vs. Poland, cause PS's are always crapshoots of luck). So it can't be as simple as them "shithousing" their way to the titles. Boring to watch? Probably (not to me cause I was invested). Undeserving or shithousing? Absolutely not, cause if no one could beat the team - they finished the tournament undefeated, and no, they didn't finish third in the GS for losing any match either, they just fought a draw with everyone else.... granted, teams they absolutely should have beaten - then they deserved it. Plain and simple.

THAT BEING SAID, I do agree that the rules were terrible as they were and should've never been officialized that way, but whatever. They won't be like that this year anyway (like you mentioned), and I really don't expect Portugal to move beyond the round of 16. They'll probably get knocked out by Uruguay right away.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Leroy Sane left out of Germany's World Cup squad whaaatttt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sane almost never plays well for the national team. But to be fair, he's never played in his actual position or instructed to do what he does well. 

A shame for him.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Since my team absofuckinglutely sucks, I don't put any hope in this. But it's nice to see some major international competition in my country. Great to know Salah is going to play, I'm sure he'll destroy our defensive line in seconds.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Low went with the more known quantities in Brandt and Draxler (a mistake imo). Also left Leno behind in favour of Trapp cos ter Stegen doesn't like Leno :carlo

We still probably have the best team in the tournament (or Spain w/e). I wonder if Khedira still starts.

Reus finally on the world stage tho :mark:


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Jam said:


> C & D look dodgy as fuck, F will be a decent scrap for 2nd
> 
> Picking Brazil this year (next)


Your goddamn gif cracked me the fuck up!!!:laugh:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sane obviously isn't starter material for Germany but taking Draxler over him :bosque

Trapp going is banter. He's barely better than Karius and Germany have left Fahrmann, Baumann, Leno and Starke at home. Third keeper is a free pick though so it won't matter.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Since my usual faves Italy aren't playing, time to pick some other teams to cheer on during this tournament. I'll pick three to be safe lol 

1. Brazil
2. France (toss up between 1&2 tbh but put Brazil at 1 coz Neymar is my fav, but France's overall squad is my favorite)
3. Germany

I mostly want Brazil or France to win, Germany's more like a consolation prize.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Sane almost never plays well for the national team. But to be fair, he's never played in his actual position or instructed to do what he does well.
> 
> A shame for him.


He did very well on Confederations Cup last year.

There must be something between him and Löw. Some kind of conflict. Otherwise makes no sense going for Brandt and Draxler over Sane. 

Or why would he take Rudy when u already have Kroos, Khedira, Goretzka and Gundogan?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Flamyx said:


> He did very well on Confederations Cup last year.
> 
> There must be something between him and Löw. Some kind of conflict. Otherwise makes no sense going for Brandt and Draxler over Sane.
> 
> Or why would he take Rudy when u already have Kroos, Khedira, Goretzka and Gundogan?


No idea mate. I'm not German. So I don't care.

I can only assume that Low thinks those he has picked are a lot more flexible than Sane. 

His time will come.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Maybe Low saw what Trent did to Sane in those CL games and then saw that Trent is going to the WC and decided to leave Sane at home :shrug Simple mathematics if you ask me

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/2363169-world-cup-fantasy-football.html

WORLD CUP FANTASY FOOTBALL IS READY


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Flamyx said:


> Or why would he take Rudy when u already have Kroos, Khedira, Goretzka and Gundogan?


Rudy is the only defensive mid out of all those and also cover for right back cos I'm not a fan of Ginter (Rudy is also a very underrated player imo. He'd be a starter at any bundesliga club not Bayern). Bigger problem is Khedira is the only box to box there unless Goretzka can be repurposed.

Fantasy 11

Neuer - Kimmich, Boateng, Hummels, Hector - Kroos, Goretzka, Ozil - Muller, Werner, Reus


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Everyone overlooking the mighty Australia. We've got Robbie Kruse. Who have you got?

:lebron8


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Our 4-0 over the Czechs has given me hope we won't be completely rubbish (which was what I was fearing after the Norway game), but I still can't see us getting out of our group. Hopefully we at least get a win over Peru.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Peru are the dark horses for me. Play some excellent football and have their main man back from suspension and have lost one game since November 2016.

Beautiful kits too.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Oh shit didn't realise Guerrero's ban had been overturned. That will make things more difficult for us.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Tim Cahill is still in the Aussie squad despite not even having a club. :lol Is Kylie Minogue and Skippy in there too?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Again, impressed by Southgates England.

Actually thought Delph was probably MOTM to be honest. Really impressed. Defence untroubled. Rashford giving us something different. Being away from Wembley a huge factor too. Playing infront of an atmosphere works wonders.

Only negative really was Vardy. As usual, pretty poor against a team willing to defend.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is the most likeable and watchable England for years. Lets hope they can give a good account of themselves in Russia and play without fear. I don't agree with everything Southgate does but he's got his philosophy and he's sticking to it, and a lot of our better players are performing far better than in the past.

Main concern though is the lack of a clear first choice keeper and the lack of action they all got over the two friendlies.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> This is the most likeable and watchable England for years. Lets hope they can give a good account of themselves in Russia and play without fear. I don't agree with everything Southgate does but he's got his philosophy and he's sticking to it, and a lot of our better players are performing far better than in the past.
> 
> Main concern though is the lack of a clear first choice keeper and the lack of action they all got over the two friendlies.


If they can play like England team from 2002 edition,then there's hope for them to go further,back then England was unstoppable,they failed because the blunder that they made at quarter-final


----------



## lissi88 (Jun 8, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hello people, anyway I can watch the world cup matches via live streaming online? Something that i can use on the go as my work requires me to be on my toes most of the time and I am not aware of the schedule as well. So, please anyone got any way out.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Group H? They could have split Spain and Portugal up! Columbia will sail thorugh that group. Senegal are Ok and Poland not as good as recent years.

I'll go for....

*1.Brazil
2.Argentina
3.Germany
4.Spain
5.Russia(as Hosts do well)
Honourable mention....France as they would have no.5 Spot but hosts do well.*

England easy group as well, got easy qualification as well. Will come up against the Germans if they qualify and break down as per usual!

For such a good League the English seem to underperform at the WC....why is that?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ucok said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > This is the most likeable and watchable England for years. Lets hope they can give a good account of themselves in Russia and play without fear. I don't agree with everything Southgate does but he's got his philosophy and he's sticking to it, and a lot of our better players are performing far better than in the past.
> ...


If we gets to the quarters we most likely get germany or Brazil. Can't see us beating either but i will be delighted with a quarter finals exit as long as we play well. The friendlies are encouraging


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Gundogan getting booed by Germany fans :banderas

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



lissi88 said:


> Hello people, anyway I can watch the world cup matches via live streaming online? Something that i can use on the go as my work requires me to be on my toes most of the time and I am not aware of the schedule as well. So, please anyone got any way out.


First Row is pretty good.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Ucok said:


> If they can play like England team from 2002 edition,then there's hope for them to go further,back then England was unstoppable,they failed because the blunder that they made at quarter-final


Yeah. 

I mean beyond Owens dive against Argentina to win the game and the bore draws with Nigeria and Sweden. England were pretty good.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I mean beyond Owens dive against Argentina to win the game and the bore draws with Nigeria and Sweden. England were pretty good.


Not an :jet6 bit of refereeing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hey, Poch always defends dives, so maybe he didn't mind :evil


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> RAW IS BRAUN said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.
> ...


I mean i have heard about worse refreeing decisions in Argentina vs england games :side:


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RAWHEADREX99 said:


> Group H? They could have split Spain and Portugal up! Columbia will sail thorugh that group. Senegal are Ok and Poland not as good as recent years.
> 
> I'll go for....
> 
> ...


Lol I dont expect Russia to qualify from the group. Not only we have the worst team for 3 decades, our head coach is pure shit.

We havent won 8 (!) matches in a row. That guy has been head coach for 2 years, he could practice everything he wanted to and yet we park the bus for the last 20 minutes against Turkey to defend the 1-1 score.

P.s. there are few bright players who deserve the mention. Golovin is very good and mature even though he's 22. Miranchuk brothers has already got Simeone's attention, Smolov (CF) and Zobnin (CDM).

Others are shit.

Oh, and there's Cheryshev but hes not gonna play as our coach uses only 3-4 attacking players at the same time and goes for 34 y.o. Samedov for some reason.

I know u all prolly dont give a fuck about Russian national team but I just had to mention all that staff. Not even referees can help us.


Also, feel free to ask any questions about WC. Media will prolly will not give you the right answers.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Still doing world cup friendlies this close before World Cup...... fuck off


----------



## jannettysocks (May 2, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain/Germany 
Brazil/France


Portugal/Belgium
Croatia/Argentina 

Uruguay/Colombia 
Denmark/Peru/England/Switzerland/Poland
Senegal/Sweden


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

After Euro 2016 where the worst player (this being after his team lost the world's best player early on) in the tournament got into a situation with no one to pass to and decided that he may as well hit it in the general direction of the goal before losing the ball, scored, and won the cup for Portugal, who knows what could happen. 

I'd be very surprised if Portugal can win that game against Spain though. I'd predict a 1 nill loss myself after a good 60+ minutes of not letting Spain through and trying to get Ronaldo to score. As said however, who knows, they could go on to win two cups in a row. Ruben Neves not being picked is you could say a bit surprising, but Portugal managers seem to for whatever reason not like picking former/current Porto players much so didn't shock me. Ruben Dias if he got picked for how he plays in Portugal then that'll be interesting as he won't be able to get away with his sort of play, and Portugal I recall in some tournaments have done badly after one of their defenders did some ridiculous thing and got himself sent off. Though... with Pepe being an angel at Euro 2016 who knows, perhaps Dias will also play like an angel.

As for England... spirit... yes. I have nothing much to say about the team, just that they are young, have spirit, and seem to not be as glum as teams of the past who had massive pressure put on them. Even the media, often talkers of "we should be winning this" talks of reaching the quarter final like it'd be winning the whole thing, which considering 2006 was the last team they reached it... yeah. Best to keep expectations low. So good luck to the players, but they better be giving 110% out there because they really have no chance out there against much superior sides.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Who would be a good dark horse to bet on to make a quarter final? Made a mint on wales at the euros so going to try it again but can't think of a team to punt on


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Who would be a good dark horse to bet on to make a quarter final? Made a mint on wales at the euros so going to try it again but can't think of a team to punt on


One of Uruguay, Colombia or Croatia for me.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I reckon Brazil, Germany, France, Spain or one of the other teams will win it.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> I'd be very surprised if Portugal can win that game against Spain though. I'd predict a 1 nill loss myself after a good 60+ minutes of not letting Spain through and trying to get Ronaldo to score. As said however, who knows, they could go on to win two cups in a row. Ruben Neves not being picked is you could say a bit surprising, but Portugal managers seem to for whatever reason not like picking former/current Porto players much so didn't shock me. Ruben Dias if he got picked for how he plays in Portugal then that'll be interesting as he won't be able to get away with his sort of play, and Portugal I recall in some tournaments have done badly after one of their defenders did some ridiculous thing and got himself sent off. Though... with Pepe being an angel at Euro 2016 who knows, perhaps Dias will also play like an angel.


Dias won't play, it will be Fonte. Our starting 11 is pretty much set - Patricio, Cedric, Pepe, Fonte, Guerreiro, William, Moutinho, J.Mário, Bernardo, Guedes, Ronaldo

Could be worse tbh, I'd take out Cedric for Ricardo but that's it. Maybe Bruno Fernandes gets into the starting eleven as the tournament goes by. Seeing both the last games for Portugal and Spain, I was more impressed by our side. Spain was a mess defensively. But every game is different, Portugal also played Tunisia in their first pre world cup friendly and didn't even win the game, let's see how it goes.

Apart from Portugal, I'll be rooting for the likes of Brazil, Argentina and Uruguay. Brazil's side is an absolute joy to see, by the way.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Who would be a good dark horse to bet on to make a quarter final? Made a mint on wales at the euros so going to try it again but can't think of a team to punt on


Peru.

Play great football. Haven't lost a game since December 2016 and have Guerrero back from suspension.


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hi guys 

Will Fifa's official website stream the entire world cup?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*






Well worth a watch.

COME ON ENGLUNDDDDD


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> Dias won't play, it will be Fonte. Our starting 11 is pretty much set - Patricio, Cedric, Pepe, Fonte, Guerreiro, William, Moutinho, J.Mário, Bernardo, Guedes, Ronaldo
> 
> Could be worse tbh, I'd take out Cedric for Ricardo but that's it. Maybe Bruno Fernandes gets into the starting eleven as the tournament goes by. Seeing both the last games for Portugal and Spain, I was more impressed by our side. Spain was a mess defensively. But every game is different, Portugal also played Tunisia in their first pre world cup friendly and didn't even win the game, let's see how it goes.
> 
> Apart from Portugal, I'll be rooting for the likes of Brazil, Argentina and Uruguay. Brazil's side is an absolute joy to see, by the way.


Looking at it it'd be pretty crazy to replace any of those guys at the back with him. However injuries can happen and if one of them has a bad first game then they might get replaced too.

Looking at the brackets Portugal if they leave the group should be able to win the Last 16 knockout as it'll be Russia or Uruguay who are beatable sides for them. Quarter final is very interesting though. If they win the group then they are facing Argentina which will be seen as a big money match as it will be billed as Ronaldo vs Messi. If however they end up runner up then they will have a rematch with France.

Either way, interesting matches. Honestly I'd put Argentina down as an easier side for them than France who they only beat in 2016 due to an Eder miracle. Though considering they have Andre Silva there now... having a real player on the field (though this is not unique to Eder, Pauleta and the like were also a joke and made Portugal function as if it was a 10 man team) sort of means they may not need a miracle.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

less than 72 hours to go! France has the most individual talent, but I don't think they are going to win it. I got them going out in the semi-finals. Spain/Germany final I got.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Highly recommend the new Bobby Robson: More Than A Manager doc to anyone interested, very well made :moore










This pic :lenny

If Andre was around this is no doubt where he'd point out how badly Newcastle fans treated him during the end of his run :hogannew

Was quite interesting/sad to see Shearer talking about that period, there was always a weird kinda dynamic between those two it felt like. Maybe some regret on his part I think.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The World Cup is starting in two days :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yea, I'm definetly looking forward to it more the closer it gets. Is there a time chart for the group games anywhere yet? Just wanted to check which games I'll be at home for to watch live.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

omg russia v saudi arabia is gonna be EPIC :mark: :mark: :mark:

although the extra adverts during the torture breaks is going to get tiresome by half time


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Brock said:


> Yea, I'm definetly looking forward to it more the closer it gets. Is there a time chart for the group games anywhere yet? Just wanted to check which games I'll be at home for to watch live.


*http://www.skysports.com/football/n...up-fixtures-the-full-schedule-for-russia-2018

1, 4 and 7 for the first two games then 3 and 7. 

Or 11-2-5-8 for WORLD CUP SATURDAY. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I was all :woo when I realised 4 games on this Saturday.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

4 games on Saturday :done


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> omg russia v saudi arabia is gonna be EPIC :mark: :mark: :mark:


"Dictatorships Currently Destabilising and Weakening the West" cup


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



V. Skybox said:


> "Dictatorships Currently Destabilising and Weakening the West" cup


the USA didn't qualify though :shrug


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I forgot there were 4 games Saturday... Fuck sake the one time I pick to watch cricket :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Chaos in the Spain camp. Serious talk of Rubiales wanting to sack Lopetegui after accepting the Real job. The day before the tournament! Impromptu press conferences being called and so on. Fucking magic. Give it the big fat cunt with the drum till the end of the season. 

Now we’re cooking, brothers. World Cup fever is well and truly upon us.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006839528735301632
Wow...

Had Spain as my pick to win but not so sure anymore.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Absolutely stupid.

Why didn't Perez wait until after the WC, better yet why was Lopetegui telling RM players about signing? Both of them are idiots.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

#WengerIn

Absolutely wild. On the eve of the World Cup, the arguable favourites sack their head coach.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Imagine them bringing in Zidane and him winning the WC :done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Oh Spain. :beckylol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The 2026 World Cup will be co-hosted by the U.S, Canada and Mexico...


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The funnies thing is that Lopetegui is gonna be sacked in January or February. 
That would sum up Real Madrid perfectly.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> The 2026 World Cup will be co-hosted by the U.S, Canada and Mexico...


Better than Qatar where the laws are a human rights disaster, that World Cup would have been better off in Samoa or some shit


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hierro confirmed spain coach for the world cup.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> The 2026 World Cup will be co-hosted by the U.S, Canada and Mexico...


Hopefully Scotland will be there.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

good for our chances :goku


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Won't be able to keep the Yanks out of the 2026 WC thread :done

That WC is gonna have 48 teams ffs. Can't wait to watch games like Shitistan v Poopistan. At least we might have a chance of qualifying :side:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Goro Majima said:


> Hierro confirmed spain coach for the world cup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Surprised Spain have already named a replacement, thought they’d be holding out for a Hierro ‘til the end of the night...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Surprised Spain have already named a replacement, thought they’d be holding out for a Hierro ‘til the end of the night...


Outstanding:banderas

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Rankles75 said:
> 
> 
> > The 2026 World Cup will be co-hosted by the U.S, Canada and Mexico...
> ...


How many spots extra would go to Europe? Have they announced which regions get the extra spots?


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I actually think Russia will lose all three games


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Russia will beat Saudi Arabia but lose to Uruguay and Egypt


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> How many spots extra would go to Europe? Have they announced which regions get the extra spots?


Asia – 8 places (up from 4.5)
Africa – 9 places (up from 5)
North America – 6 places, of which 3 go to the hosts (up from 3.5)
South America – 6 places (up from 4.5)
Oceania – 1 place (up from 0.5)
Europe – 16 places (up from 13)

Europe gets shafted when you see that 60% of South America qualifies..


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hate hate hate that the World Cup is going to 48 teams.

Had Spain making the final. Not any more. 

Is there any place where I can get an over/under on how long before VAR fucks something up royally? If the line is 1.5 games, I got the under.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Papa Flo :lmao

World Cup drama before the tournament even starts :banderas

Serves the Spanish fans right for booing Pique at every opportunity. Really don't see how Lopetegui was worth all this hassle.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wow at Spain. Might well cause a collapse like we have seen in the past with sides like France and Netherlands, though I doubt it'll quite be at that level. Portugal will be rubbing their hands at the news regardless.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

My picks
A - Uruguay, Egypt
B - Spain, Portugal
C - France, Peru
D - Croatia, Argentina
E - Brazil, Switzerland
F - Germany, Mexico
G - Belgium, England
H - Colombia, Poland


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Can't believe this tournament begins with fucking RUSSIA vs. SAUDI ARABIA.

Bring back the days when the previous winners kicked off the World Cup.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> Can't believe this tournament begins with fucking RUSSIA vs. SAUDI ARABIA.
> 
> Bring back the days when the previous winners kicked off the World Cup.



Yeah. Earlier, I looked up who Russia was facing and I was perplexed to see Saudi Arabia kicking off the WC. :lol


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm running a prediction game if anyone is interested, although the way it's going I think I'll be lucky to get 5 people :lmao

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2365857-world-cup-prediction-game.html


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain sacking their manager right now seems kinda irrational. I get they're pissed but why cause upheaval for the squad when they're two days out from their first match?

Madrid should of just hired Wenger and avoided all this mess :smugwenger


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ultimately, Real don’t really give a fuck. At least Perez won’t. It’s not his or their mess to deal with - it’s now Fernando Hierro’s and the Spanish FA’s. They got their manager, regardless of how they went about it (Mendes being Lopetegui’s agent and all of this going down two days before Spain play Portugal is a delicious little addendum). 

But yes they should’ve been #WengerIn regardless. Stupid idiots.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Can the Spanish FA take any legal action against Real Madrid at all?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The way Rubiales put it I think it was more of an issue with principles and ethics, in that Real made the announcement literally minutes after Rubiales knew any negotiations between Lopetegui and Perez had even taken place. I don’t think the negotiations themselves were illegitimate or shady; the timing of them and the announcement were the issues (which is sort of understandable, tbf). Rubiales basically spoke to the players, the majority of which apparently wanted Lopetegui to stay on, then sacked him anyway on the grounds of shitty behaviour. Or something.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> Ultimately, Real don’t really give a fuck. At least Perez won’t. It’s not his or their mess to deal with - it’s now Fernando Hierro’s and the Spanish FA’s. They got their manager, regardless of how they went about it (*Mendes being Lopetegui’s agent and all of this going down two days before Spain play Portugal is a delicious little addendum*).
> 
> But yes they should’ve been #WengerIn regardless. Stupid idiots.


Portugal with the sabotage!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Blackbeard said:


> Can the Spanish FA take any legal action against Real Madrid at all?


How? They didn't have to fire him.

I'll go with a 1-1 draw in the opener tomorrow.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> How?


I don't know, I was just curious considering the circumstances. Not saying they should do so either.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Zidane quitting at an awful time fucked us over. :no:

The timing of us appointing Lopetegui could have been handled better but realistically, no matter what we have done the backlash would have been the same. Info would have been leaked during the WC anyway had we waited to make it official far longer. The mess was imminent.

Rubiales took a precipitated decision. The fact is this situation has happened twice before. Luis Aragones signed for Fenerbahce in 2008 prior to the Euro and Kubala in the 80’s signed for Barca again prior to the Euro. Both remained with the NT until the end of the tournament. Here the Spanish FA and the media made the problem even bigger talking about betraying, instability and lack of compromise despite the players begging for Lopetegui to stay. Morons caused an unnecessary disruption. 

The Spanish FA also made a publication that shortly ended up erasing later admitting that they knew about the negotiations. And as much as I hate Perez, I doubt he and Lopetegui would have went ahead without informing the FA first with enough time. And this is not about because the spanish FA found out “5 minutes before the announcement” no, this is all about for who Lopetegui signed for. The anti-madridismo as rampant as ever. More things will surely come up in the next weeks. 

But even with all of this I still fancy us topping the group and reaching QF at least. I am not as motivated as how I initially was for the WC though. 




Seb said:


> Serves the Spanish fans right for booing Pique at every opportunity.


So you think is okay for him to shit on Spain?

The guy is far from being a saint and has its share of fault too for being a complete moron that stir up things in an already chaotic atmosphere within the country. Not all Spaniards have a problem with Catalonians and vice versa but this guy does nothing but create more divisionism with his pathetic behavior. If he’s hated across the country is for that reason alone. Neither side is on the right but if Pique can express his feelings so does the fans that boo him. 

There are Catalonians who want independency who would like for Pique to stop too. They might not boo him but sure are tired for the way he carries himself outside the pitch.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm not a fan of mixing politics and football at all tbh. Felt the same when German fans were booing Gundogan.

Pique is one of the best players to ever play for Spain, just thought it was a little ironic that he's booed all the time for his views/opinions, and then it's the Real Madrid chairman who acts in a way that would inevitably effect Spain's World Cup chances by swooping in and announcing the Spainish manager as their own a few days before a World Cup and a few weeks after he renewed his contract.

World Cup starts today :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:banderas


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yeah, it starts today, with a shitty match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's finally THE day :mark:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

FINALLY !!!

Willing Saudi on for the upset :swanson


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lots of free football again :drose


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Only on World Cup opening day would the excitement for Russia v Saudi Arabia be this high. 

I wasn’t quite as bothered until about a week ago, but the last few days have been building towards some real #WorldCupFever. If it can deliver close to Brazil 2014 then I’ll be happy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

FUck RUssia and Saudi, 




Portugal/Spain :mark:


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Brock said:


> Lots of free football again :drose


not really - you have to pay the TV Tax to be able to watch any TV....


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Paying the license fee unkout 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I just want a draw with multiple bookings out of this opening game.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I wasn't really hyped up at all for this tournament, but Frankie Boyle's two part documentary got me into the spirit. A Scotsman performing miracles in the name of the World Cup, that's the first and last time that will ever happen, I'm sure!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Just wait until they expand the tournament to 64 teams! Wee Leigh Griffiths at 53 years of age spanking free kicks against Cambodia to take us into the last 32! 

Drink it in! You’ll never see anything like this ever again!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> How many spots extra would go to Europe? Have they announced which regions get the extra spots?


We've got 16 places.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hope my main man DZAGOEV tears it up in about an hour. And that he doesn't break into a million pieces again.

Anyway, here's to Belgium cruising to the group stages again until ultimately producing a major turd against a serious nation (probably Brazil in the quarters).


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Possibly the worst opening game on paper. 

Let's hope Golovin shows up or it could be really shit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> Possibly the worst opening game on paper.
> 
> Let's hope Golovin shows up or it could be really shit.


At least the Russians have finally got rid of the two 80 year olds they usually have at CB :lenny

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> Just wait until they expand the tournament to 64 teams! Wee Leigh Griffiths at 53 years of age spanking free kicks against Cambodia to take us into the last 32!
> 
> Drink it in! You’ll never see anything like this ever again!


If it ever gets to that stage I might just declare my home as a Nation (you could say it would be a home nation, snort snort) and enter a team. Probably qualify before Scotland too. I reckon I'm better than Naismith and an exploding bowels Russ Martin any day of the week. Fancy some dual-citizenship action as third choice keeper, Andy? 

:howler


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*IT’S TIIIIIIIIIME

Spoilers ahead:

Uruguay should walk their group. Baffled at Russia being favourites to qualify over Egypt. Salah’s fitness makes it tighter but Russia and Saudi aren’t good at all and Egypt are at least somewhat good. 

Spain and Portugal are an obvious one two. Portugal aren’t a great squad but they’ve got a better squad than 2016 and they won that so who knows. Still fancy Spain or Brazil even with this week’s madness. Take a shot everytime an English commentator tells the tale of Rodrigo’s loan spell at Bolton. 

France should walk Group C but I just don’t trust Deschamps deeper into the tournament. Best team on paper yet I don’t have them as a favourite. Peru could be a good dark horse to qualify but they won’t have that killer home form here (obvs). 

Group D is such a tough group. Can see Argentina being the big group stage exit. Hope they go far for Messi but I just don’t see them bring strong enough in the centre mid positions. Nigeria, Iceland and Croatia are all good teams and anyone can beat anyone in that group which makes it a really tough group. 

Brazil should walk their group. Second is a pick em. If I had to pick one team to win it all I’d go Brazil. 

Germany should walk their group. I don’t see them as a major threat to win but it’s the Germans and they’re always up there. 

Belgium England should be the other easy one two. Belgium like France should be stronger contenders than they are. Getting to the quarters for England probably means they beat a aide either as good as or better than us in either Belgium or Colombia. Wish I could be more optimistic for us but I just can’t. 

Colombia are good dark horse winners. Should win that group and then second is a pick em. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Robbie Williams :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

mexico will defeat da germans :fact


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Goro Majima said:


> At least the Russians have finally got rid of the two 80 year olds they usually have at CB :lenny
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Still got Akinfeev in goal though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Andre said:


> If it ever gets to that stage I might just declare my home as a Nation (you could say it would be a home nation, snort snort) and enter a team. Probably qualify before Scotland too. I reckon I'm better than Naismith and an exploding bowels Russ Martin any day of the week. Fancy some dual-citizenship action as third choice keeper, Andy?
> 
> :howler


No joke, Russell Martin is the worst defender I've ever seen in my near 2 decades of watching football. 

Was directly responsible for almost every goal rangers conceded from January to may. How he made it in professional football is astonishing. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Robbie Williams :bosque



Goro Majima said:


> No joke, Russell Martin is the worst defender I've ever seen in my near 2 decades of watching football.
> 
> Was directly responsible for almost every goal rangers conceded from January to may. How he made it in professional football is astonishing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Been utter shite for at least 6 years now. Awful defenfer who deluded himself he could play at CB because he can't hack it at RB anymore physically. Says a lot about Whittaker that he was second choice to him at Norwich. Another Scot!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I am legitimately better than big Rusty Martin. We actually have a handful of somewhat promising young players coming through at the moment. Smart money is on it not making any difference, but I feel like it’s only a matter of time before we crack the FIFA top 15. 



Andre said:


> If it ever gets to that stage I might just declare my home as a Nation (you could say it would be a home nation, snort snort) and enter a team. Probably qualify before Scotland too. I reckon I'm better than Naismith and an exploding bowels Russ Martin any day of the week. Fancy some dual-citizenship action as third choice keeper, Andy?
> 
> :howler


Third choice? What a fucking insult. 


—-


Good opening ceremony, there. Operation Yewtree applauding the tournament organisers for rounding up a sizeable chunk of targets into the one place. I hear they refer to Robbie Williams as “Weapon Z.”


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

So after all the buildup the 2018 World Cup is finally under way guys!! Oil vs Oil has just started, I fancy the Russians because they simply have to win and they are a fighting country. 2-0 to the Russians I'm just hoping for a better game than expected.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Golovin is #very #good at the #fitba, brothers.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The Saudi’s are garbage. Do we really need to be expanding the World Cup to 48, when a trainwreck like them can make it to a 32 team tournament?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> The Saudi’s are garbage. Do we really need to be expanding the World Cup to 48, when a trainwreck like them can make it to a 32 team tournament?


Most worrying part is asia getting 4 more places when saudi arabia always qualify and do shit


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Match has been as terrible as expected.

My eyes were so glazed over that I thought the number 19 coming on for Saudi had Fraud written on his shirt, for a second.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Russia seem to have this won at this point, nothing special coming out of the Arabians.

Edit: I post and they score again. 3-0.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The expansion to 46 teams will just further dilute the tournament forever and we will see more 6-0 drubbings like we get in the Copa America.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That black Arabian defender, Mohammad?, was terrible. 

Something told me that Russia was going to score at the end there. Arabian defender barely jumped so it went over him.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Worst team I’ve seen in a World Cup. Hard to judge Russia on that, thought they were good but not great. TBH, the Bletchley Dog & Duck second XI would have beaten the Saudi’s, so I’m not going to give them too much credit. Dread to think what Uruguay will do to that Saudi defence...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I did not hate that. First half was actually fairly enjoyable even though the standard of fitba wasn’t the best, and the second half was mostly about the two strikes at the end with Saudi Arabia sprinkling in bits of daftness...but didn’t hate it. So that, brothers and sisters, is something.

Wonder which bottom eight PL outfit forks over £19 million for Cheryshev. I’m getting fairly strong Huddersfield vibes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Great game. Can't wait to see Iran/Morocco tomorrow.

Ziyech :mark:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Got to laugh at Saudi setting up to play open possession football when they need more defensive protection than any other team I've ever seen at this level.

Russia were hard working, well organised and clinical enough with the help they were given, that's all.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The keeping for that fk was embarassing 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well that opening game was a success as I didn't fall sleep.

Dominant and convincing from Russia, Golovin was class.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lots of goals to kick things off :woo

Spain/Portugal tomorrow :woo


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lovely possession football by the Saudis!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not entirely sure what to think after that... 5-0 should be a good sign for Russia but Saudia Arabia lookes absolutely lost on the pitch. The last goal was really telling. Defender barely jumps, goalie flails, and Russia looks like they were wondering how they couldn’t score at that point.

At least it wasn’t a complete dud of an opener.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Scotland would have performed better than Saudi honestly, they were absolutely awful.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I know I am not the only one to have this take, but honestly my biggest take away from today's game is how shitty 48 teams is going to be. There are going to be some huge shitkickings.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Dunno if I can be bothered and/or will remember to keep doing this, but it occurred to me during the game so I'm going to start it and see what happens. Feel free to update yourselves.

This is the *BRAND WORLD CUP*

Thus far, the scores are:

*GOALS:*

Adidas - 5
Nike - 0

*WIN/DRAW/LOSS:*

Adidas - 1/0/0
Nike - 0/0/1

*TEAMS REPRESENTED: *

Adidas - 1
Nike - 1











*UPDATE:*
Hmm, okay so tomorrow sees an all Adidas game (Morocco v Iran), although there was some funny business with Iran about their kit so I'll have to look into that. The early game brings a new contender as well, as Uruguay's kits are made by Puma (against Adidas' Egypt). The evening game is another Clasico though as Nike's Portugal take on Adidas' Spain.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fuck me, I should have manned up and watched the whole match instead of tapping out at the 30 minute mark :mj2

Whatever you want to say about Russia, that game should be a great memory for the Russian fans which is cool (well for the nice, non-racist ones at least). One a slightly embarrassing tangeant, that Saudi team finished above Australia in qualifying


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm surprised the Saudi's didn't cause an upset. They're used to surprise packages.

Kaboom. :creepytrips


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Dream start for the host nation.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










imo


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



It's Bananas said:


> Fuck me, I should have manned up and watched the whole match instead of tapping out at the 30 minute mark :mj2
> 
> Whatever you want to say about Russia, that game should be a great memory for the Russian fans which is cool *(well for the nice, non-racist ones at least)*. One a slightly embarrassing tangeant, that Saudi team finished above Australia in qualifying


for the 99.9% actually. 
Surprisingly met many Aussies in fan-zone today. Most of them were covered with russian scarfs or had have a russian flag on a cheek.

Had a nice chat with a fan who appeared to be Everton fan :moyes5

Could not convince him that Harry Kewell is a bigger legend than Tim Cahill lmao.










Also it looks like we have new minister of defense lol


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The opening match was totally boring,I did sleep in the middle of second round

P.S : The match was held about 10 P.M at my region


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yeah, I hate them boring 5-0's too!

Serious plaudits on the incredibly apt username.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fancy Uruguay, Morocco and Spain to win later today.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Egypt/Uruguay and Spain/Portugal should be fun, no idea what to expect from Iran/Morocco. Should be a good day, hope Salah will play


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Don't see why people are expecting as much as they are from Portugal/Spain. If they go as usual then Portugal will attempt to stonewall Spain while trying to get the ball to Ronaldo in some manner. 

It'll be effective football but likely not the best watch. Still though, we can hope as the potential is very much there.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Uruguay 2-0 Egypt
Morocco 1-0 Iran
Spain 2-1 Portugal

Will be up for the first game tomorrow, off to work and miss the next two, and after that it's 9 straight days of nothing but world cup watching


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I was a bit surprised by my fellow Russians yesterday, this was actually pretty good. But I remember they started like this in 2012, that did not turn out well, so I'm setting my expectations low for now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

also, I am predicting the first VAR fuck up of the tournament sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Welp, at least Dzagoev got to enjoy 20 minutes of a big tournament. 

Saudi-Arabia may be the worst team I've ever seen at this stage and I'm wondering how in the hell they managed to qualify.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Still a little annoyed I had to miss the opening game of the World Cup, and it had to be a 5-0 win for the host nation ffs. :lol

But I'll be sure to make up for it today as I'll watch the Egypt/Uruguay and Portugal/Spain matches - I'm not overly fussed on the Morocco/Iran game so knowing my luck it'll be a 5-5 draw or something ridiculous.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The first match wasn't technically good, there wasn't much quality on the pitch, Saudi Arabia looked completely out of place, but it was entertaining and the 5-0 win is an awesome result that can be crucial in deciding whether Russia or Egypt will advance to the playoffs. I can say I definitely liked the first match and surely, it can only get better from here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










2010 - Handball
2014 - Bite 


What has this lad in store for us this time


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kaizen said:


> 2010 - Handball
> 2014 - Bite
> 
> What has this lad in store for us this time



Probably a handball bite.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

1 for 1 on waking up on my alarm!

This is that stadium with the hackjob renovations. I love it.

Lot of empty seats as this game kicks off.

I got 'punch to the dick' in the Suarez betting pool this year.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Big Mo Elneny masterclass INCOMING, brothers. Fuck yer Salah and his weak pansy-arsed clavicle. Who needs him?

FWIW, on the subject of 88 team World Cups and diddy teams getting their back doors blown off by the better sides...honestly, I'd probably rather watch Brazil hammer Saint Kitts and Nevis 9-0 than your Portugal v Croatia 0-0 from the Euros a couple years ago. There are no guarantees you're likely to get a game of "better quality" just because the teams playing are both good. Every now and then you'll get a 0-0 like Brazil v Mexico from four years ago that's actually good, but one of my favourite games of the last few World Cups was Brazil gubbing China 4-0. Absolutely leathered them. And it was fun!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kaizen said:


> 2010 - Handball
> 2014 - Bite
> 
> 
> What has this lad in store for us this time


racism...oh wait :evil


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

racism is a lay up choice. No points if you pick that and it happens.

I definitely get what you are saying when you say you might prefer a shit kicking over a 0-0. Quick research shows that for each of the last 6 World Cups, there has been one game with a team putting up at least a 6 spot. Wonder who it will be this year.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well hes been shite so far


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

this game really needs a real scoring opportunity.

The only even half chance was Suarez off the corner.

It's almost like Egypt's game plan is to keep the score 0-0 until Mo Salah comes on for the last 25 minutes.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Is Tony Pulis managing Egypt?

Uruguay trying to play through the middle isn't going to work, their full-backs and wingers haven't done enough, Nandez and De Arrascaeta have been bollocks.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lol Godin needing to play striker, Uruguay been awful so far.


Credit to Egypt so far though


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Suarez has been pure wank in that first half.

Although in general the game hasn't been the greatest thus far, really hope the second half is much better.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

After what I saw yesterday and now in this game, I really hope we end up in 2nd place instead of 1st in the group.

Watch us not even making it that far now that I said it


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Suarez and Cavani for that matter just haven't been in the game, Egypt's defence has nullified them perfectly.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

considering how many empty seats there are, they didn't really need to add those stands behind the nets. 

It's almost like FIFA priced the tickets to high or something.....


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Can Martin Keown stop breathing heavily down the mic whenever he decides to say something ffs :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

nice save from El-Shenawy on Suarez there to start the second half.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Man I feel bad for egypt, they did well in defense but without attack it's matter of time until your wall goes down, too bad salah can't play just yet.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Late winner breaking underdog hearts. What the World Cup is all about, brothers. All it needed was Suarez to call an Egyptian a pyramid shagger and maybe bite a fan or something. 

Uruguay were fairly dogshit and Suarez looked surprisingly washed for just about all of it, but naturally future Arsenal legend Lucas Torreira came on and changed the game. Arsene’s done it again, hasn’t he?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Uruguay looked unenthused for the first 80 minutes. But I guess they got the job done in the end which is all that matters.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Good. Fuck off Egypt.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm laughing at Egypt. They were shit.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Two games in and I'm hardly feeling guilty for my initial lack of excitement over this tournament.

From technical and defensive organisation points you can say this was better than yesterday's game, but those aspects should be minimum expectations. Another awful game.

Nobody should be surprised about Suarez having rancid past his best before use date performances like that, he has been having them regularly this year. His explosiveness and aggression has regressed so much and they're huge parts of his game. Take that away and he's less than half the player. There were also a couple of good chances in that game where a prime Suarez would have scored at least one. Some people are fooled into thinking he's still elite because Messi carries him. He can still have the occasional great game, but it's happening far less consistently. If Suarez is playing poorly then of course Cavani can become a peripheral figure vs a solid deep compact defence, because he's quite reliant on regular good service. He was only fed one real quality chance on goal in open play which he put far too close to the keeper and at a comfortable height. Credit to him for that self teed up volley and the thunderous free kick though, two quality efforts.

I can't knock Egypt too much because they're just The Mo Salah team, let's be honest. Otherwise they're dross. They played a reasonably smart game which gave them their best chance vs a far superior side on paper (although they got lucky a couple of times). Smart in open play anyway, their set piece defending was terrible throughout. This game being of a decent quality was heavily reliant on Salah being fit and Suarez digging out something special. I hope for Egypt's sake that Salah wasn't fit enough for one half today, otherwise that could be a huge "what if."

More reasons why FIFA should be looking to reduce the number of teams and reformat the World Cup based on current standards. Forget about adding more.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Is it just me or is Morocco kinda shitting the bed? They're not very good. Iran have done a pretty good defensive job, though.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

World Cup should pick up tonight with Spain/Portugal, then tomorrow & then Germany & Brazil games Sunday :mark

Morocco are pants


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

WHO THE FUCK TOLD THESE ASSWIPE CROWD MEMBERS TO BRING BACK THE VUVUZELAS?!?!?! Most annoying creation in history.

EDIT: LMAO, own goal. That seals it: Morocco is shit. What is it with this World Cup and goals in the last 5 minutes, though?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This tournament so far :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

So much late drama, I can't cope.

Shite game though, two crap teams, congrats to Iran but their side are full of dirty cheats.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Alright_Mate said:


> So much late drama, I can't cope.
> 
> Shite game though, two crap teams, congrats to Iran but their side are full of dirty cheats.


Yes, their defensive work was pretty solid, not gonna lie. But I caught the last 10 minutes of the game, and it was the literal definition of anti-football (how dare you guys ever shit on Portugal again after this? At least they do it cleanly.... except Pepe iper1).

If the Portuguese stop being lazy fuckers and play more like the Argelia and Belgium games of the last couple of weeks, and Spain doesn't let the Lopetegui drama kill them from the inside, the two Iberian teams should wipe the floor with these guys.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Morocco are a fair bit better than that and really shouldn’t be the butt of those “how are the Yoonited States not at the World Cup and teams like _____ are?!” lines, but good golly miss molly were they poor in the final third. Over-dribbling, questionable passing, daft shots from distance. Lel @ going a full qualifying campaign without conceding and then hammering in a 95th minute own goal in your first tournament game. Oh well. That’s what you get for breaking Jim Leighton’s heart and teeth. The north remembers. The spirit of ‘98 will haunt you for all your days.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Morocco needed Chamakh


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



KZA said:


> Morocco needed Chamakh


And Adel Taarabt.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Yes, their defensive work was pretty solid, not gonna lie. But I caught the last 10 minutes of the game, and it was the literal definition of anti-football (how dare you guys ever shit on Portugal again after this? At least they do it cleanly.... except Pepe iper1).
> 
> If the Portuguese stop being lazy fuckers and play more like the Argelia and Belgium games of the last couple of weeks, and Spain doesn't let the Lopetegui drama kill them from the inside, the two Iberian teams should wipe the floor with these guys.


I look forward to seeing if we get 2016 Angel Pepe, or standard Devil Pepe. That type of football you mentioned is how I expect Portugal to play though yeah.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Terrible game. Shame the cheating bastards won, but at least we got a comedy own goal...


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal 5-0 Spain please


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hard to say if this was as bad as Morocco v England in ‘86, but it was certainly close. At least that game had Ray Wilkins throwing the ball at the ref...


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nacho starting horribly. Spain better move him around if it's going to be like this.

1-0.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

There's been more quality football in the 1st 3 minutes of this game than in all the others combined XD


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Seems like Portugal is playing with 10 man as per usual. Silva may well get put in on the second half.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Guedes is terrible, surely Portugal have better options than him up front?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Guedes is terrible, surely Portugal have better options than him up front?


He's usually quite a bit better than this. He's already blown a couple of shots to get something in, though.

He's probably getting sacked in favor of André Silva. He should.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

First 15 mins was Portugal's game, then the next 30 it was just a storm from Spain. 

Then that goal happens, what a howler by the De Gea. 2-1.

Damn good half of football there.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Who's this De Gea guy, he's worse than Karius.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

De Gea’s second howler this month...


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Is it just me or watching this and watching your Morocco vs Iran's and your Russia vs Saudi Arabia's..... it's almost like two completely different sports. The difference that two half good sides actually makes.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That's more fucking like it.

Nacho should change his name to bread, because Ronaldo absolutely had him on toast right there. Portugal could have had more goals if it wasn't for Guedes being utter dogs eggs in possession during counter attacks.

Got to love how Spain played their typical game, but scored from a long ball to the target man. Pumping up the ball to Kevin Davies in the mixer? Hierro members. Pepe definitely wouldn't have made it into an Allardyce team though, the massive fanny.

David De Gea with a fantastic Rob Green impersonation and Isco nearly breaking the Portuguese bar too. It had it all!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Guedes is terrible, surely Portugal have better options than him up front?


We don't.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This Spain/Portugal match is fucking fantastic right now. :mark:


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pretty standard that, 2-2. Wonder who'll get the hat trick. Ronaldo or Costa. Portugal looks really vulnerable.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well, Nacho making up for his first half there. Portugal need to take Guedes off for Silva very soon.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That’s how you redeem yourself!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That World Cup feeling has finally sunk in tonight.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Unorthodox said:


> That World Cup feeling has finally sunk in tonight.


Yep, this was always been a great game, but it’s managed to far exceed expectations.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Amazing show from Ronaldo. Hat Trick against Spain.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is a football masterclass from the Iberian Peninsula, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

das it mane


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:sodone

Amazing game.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fantastic game. Thank fuck too it lived up to the hype given (by media moreso) who's involved and past disappointing matches between them.

Isco has been excellent but of course Ronaldo :done


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That match was alright.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

People who keep saying that Messi is better than Ronaldo :heston


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a game

Ronaldo will have the golden boot sewn up in the group stage. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Cristiano, you glorious bastard...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fuckin game of fitba, brothers.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Got to admit Ronaldo is class, A hat trick and he hasn't really played that well tonight which is a familiar story with him, he just continues to deliver the goals.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain was the stronger side I felt overall, but both sides deserved something. Costa certainly isn't going to be happy he was taken off considering Ronaldo went on to then score.

I expected a dull affair ending at 1-0 and we got what might be the game of the tournament.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The one year I don’t pick him in FF...


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

that was some world class goal and in the last minute, what a match.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain were fantastic, think they'll go far even after all the drama. Two cabbage mistakes cost them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That game had absolutely everything.

Penalty. Excellent football. Goalkeeping error. World class strike. Late drama. 

What a game.

Honestly could be one of, if not the, greatest group game in World Cup history.

It's Irans time though.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Even from a Portuguese nobody like me, Spain was incredible today. Just a beautiful, beautiful display of gameplay, with some excellent performances from Isco and Costa, particularly. They outplayed us, technically, but never giving up is the key to not going down. And Ronaldo.... 5-star performance. Like him or hate him, come on, he's one of the greatest of all time.

Phenomenal game. Utterly fantastic.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Games like that are why I love football :clap

I could pick a few of the Spain players out for great incisive outings, but Ronaldo overshadowed them all with an incredible performance, dragging his team to a draw. Even if you take away his hat-trick, his general play, work rate and movement was really good. Won the penalty and free kick for himself too. Could have had more if Guedes wasn't so useless.

That set play for the second Spain goal has also confirmed that Big Fernando is an :jet Busquets with a hoof and a knock down to set up both Costa goals. Very Spanish.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Beautiful game of football and Ronaldo reminding me of why he’s my favourite player. This tournament needed a game like that to get the juices flowing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Now we’re talking :mark:

When we look back and realise the tournament peaked on Day 2 :darryl*


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Andre said:


> Games like that are why I love football :clap
> 
> I could pick a few of the Spain players out for great incisive outings, but Ronaldo overshadowed them all with an incredible performance, dragging his team to a draw. Even if you take away his hat-trick, his general play, work rate and movement was really good. Won the penalty and free kick for himself too. *Could have had more if Guedes wasn't so useless.*
> 
> That set play for the second Spain goal has also confirmed that Big Fernando is an :jet Busquets with a hoof and a knock down to set up both Costa goals. Very Spanish.


That's what frustrates me the most: Portugal could've been leading 3-1 or maybe more by the end of the 1st half if it wasn't for Guedes royally fucking up golden chances more than once. Dammit.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I expected the Portugal/Spain match to be entertaining and it fully delivered. It made up for the two poorish games previously in the day. Ronaldo's free kick for the Portuguese equaliser was top notch.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

De Gea better than Neuer lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a wonderful and tremendous action packed game. That's what the world cup should be all about! Ronaldo's a freak of nature, just when I think he's reached his peak he only goes and kicks off his campaign with a bloody hatrick. It's getting harder and harder for me not to consider him THE G.O.A.T, he's that special.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> De Gea better than Neuer lmao







Best one at 1:07 imo. :lol


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> De Gea better than Neuer lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Incredibly happy for DieGOL. Laying to rest the ghosts of 2014. An absolutely monster of a striker who I sorely miss watching battle everyone while wearing a Chelsea shirt.

Fantastic game. Spain's midfield were class when they got hold of the game, Ronaldo savouring the big moments as usual. Just fantastic. Please World Cup. Give us more.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> That's what frustrates me the most: Portugal could've been leading 3-1 or maybe more by the end of the 1st half if it wasn't for Guedes royally fucking up golden chances more than once. Dammit.


Silva should start the next match over him. Guedes was so useless out there that you could see Ronaldo showing his frustration at the guy botching all over the place.

If Silva is at least half good (hard to say off the final 10 mins where Spain had most of the ball) for the team then they'll certainly be an even better side than what they showed today. They simply need someone to pair up with Ronaldo who ain't a Pauleta tribute act (Quaresma is good but he doesn't have the legs and serves better as a sub). Have that and it ain't impossible they could win it, though it'll still be rough obviously.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Plenty of great moments in the Spain/Portugal game, but no doubting the highlight of the day...










Rumour has it he’s still rolling, and was last spotted half way to the Ukraine.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

My god that fucking game delivered. 3 super late goals in one day in all 3 matches, even though other two games were shite. Plenty of drama


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I don't think Guedes was useless like people are suggesting. His pace was causing Spain's defence some trouble and was finding some open space taking on defenders. Now don't get me wrong, he made some poor decisions like not challenging Ramos or him not taking the shot on from Ronaldo's pass, however people need to realize that Guedes isn't a striker and likes to play out wide more and he isn't a goal scorer. Guedes probably shouldn't be a starter, I would have rather had Silva up front as he plays well with Ronaldo but if he comes off the bench, he'll be extremely useful. Santos surprised me with his 11 today, didn't expect Moutinho, Guedes or Fernandes starting today but like with Euro, he'll experiment in the group stages and clean up his tactics as each game goes on as the team gets stronger.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Plenty of great moments in the Spain/Portugal game, but no doubting the highlight of the day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking this would transition into a Shooting Stars meme


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Reminds me of the Robben Ball meme :lmao


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Iran? Number 1! I told everyone that they were going to win the World Cup this year. Allah was with them in the closing minutes, and will continue to bless them throughout the rest of the tournament.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

9 days off start tomorrow!!!! Ass meet couch.

Picks for tomorrow:

France 3-0 Australia
Argentina 2-1 Iceland (although I would love nothing more than for Iceland to pull the upset)
Peru 1-1 Denmark
Croatia 3-1 Nigeria


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Looking forward to seeing Peru as well later on, as they've been the popular choice for tournament dark horse. Also seeing how Denmark get on will have an interesting 'What if...' element to it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Peru are the World Title belt holders and unbeaten for 18 months and play GOOD FITBA. Should be a cracking game against Denmark as Eriksen killed it in the qualifiers.

It's also Messi and Ousmane time. 4 games. What a day :banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

morning everybody.

Why the hell does the ref have on a yellow jersey when Australia also has yellow jerseys???


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The Australian crowd alone is making this match entertaining XD They get overexcited for almost anything the Aussies do, that's how shitty Australia is (but to their credit, they're technically poor, but they fight A LOT for the ball and there's something really endearing about that). "BULLSHIT" and "OLE!" chants are the standouts so far.

This, atm, is basically a better quality Uruguay vs Egypt.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Weird first 20 minutes. Back and forth, but also a ton of stoppages. No flow...….but there is flow. 

I think if France gets one, the floodgates could open.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Is there a mute button for Mark Lawrenson? What a miserable little nonce. I’d take Keown and his heavy breathing any day over him.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hard to tell if I’m watching France or England here...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

wasn't Mark the one who said someone was "a bit autistic" recently?

don't like that VAR overrule. not enough there for a penalty IMO.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a joke of a VAR decision. 

Then Ronaldo is the one that likes to dive...:heyman6


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Umtiti went full retard hhahahhhahhaah


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

what the hell was Umtiti doing there? Horrific handball to give away. all level!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Finally the game has come alive


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> what the hell was Umtiti doing there? Horrific handball to give away. all level!


He was thinking of putting some fairness in the game after the VAR decision on Griezmann penalty call.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

that makes sense.

France going to have to kick their game up about 10 notches if they want to seriously contend for this World Cup.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mooy has been immense this game


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

what a nice delicate touch from Pogba!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

A steaming pile of mushrooms on a platter of cockerel shite, served up by Deschamps just in time for lunch. Revolting fitba.

Save us Eriksen.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Can't say I'm proud of my team. Lame match, I probably won't watch anything until the final. Football/soccer definitely ain't my cup of tea, and all those theatrics when there's the slightest contact is just pathetic


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Deschamps is the biggest fraud at this tournament. Luckily he has Olivier Giroud and his half-bunnet to save him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Peru are going to top this group.

:banderas


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That match was a mess, underserved win for France, harsh var decision and a fluke goal that was an own goal but is somehow given to Pogba.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I hope they get the small round leather thing into the big square netty thing, that would be totally splendid.


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> Peru are going to top this group.
> 
> :banderas


*I think they will get 7 points and finish level with France, so it all comes down to who has the better score. Denmark will definitely finish 4th. 

Normally I don't wish Messi any professional success since I'm a Real Madrid fan, but I hope he and Argentina destroys Iceland here in a little bit. I don't like that team. *


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

On seeing that (and if it continues) Portugal and Spain will be fighting for second place to get France in the Quarter final. Though Argentina is who first place gets and we still need to see if they put on a shocker. I don't rate Argentina and always felt that unlike Ronaldo who lifts up his team and gets them to play better (though nothing can help the Pauleta tribute acts), Messi doesn't have the same effect as he doesn't care as much. As such I'd not be shocked if Iceland get one over them. I also predict that if Iceland scores then it'll be a guy with Son in his name, bold prediction I know.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Only saw the France/Aus highlights as i was out, but sounds like the Aussies were unlucky. France disappointing again by the sounds of it.

It was a pen tho imo.

Messi time now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If that is the only VAR controversy of the tournament, I will be happy. But it won't be.

45 minute power nap and I am ready to go for game 2! Going with Argentina, although I would love nothing more than for Iceland to get a result here.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Iceland just equalized against Argentina. This is officially the most exciting World Cup I've seen and it's only begun.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ICELAND ANSWERS RIGHT BACK!!!! Cracking start to this game.

Argentina 125 times the population. Has anybody heard what percentage of Iceland is in Russia right now???

Also is there anybody in the world outside of Argentina who is actually cheering for Argentina in this match???? not many I imagine.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> Has anybody heard what percentage of Iceland is in Russia right now???


Souces tell me that there's about 30,000 Iceland fans in Russia, population of Iceland is 348,580. So about 9% of entire population of Iceland is in Russia right now for a football match. That's just crazy.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Iceland is a little bigger population wise than the metro area of Saskatoon where I live. That puts it in perspective for me. Also, Iceland has 13 indoor fields. We have one here.

this is the first game I am watching on FOX instead of TSN. So getting the American two commentators instead of the British one that I am so use to for these big tournament. 

Huge difference.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I wonder if there is truth to that whole thing regarding Messi picking the side and formation. If so then his career in management doesn't look bright off that.

Pulling for Iceland.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ICELAND EQUALIZED AGAINST ARGENTINA LOOOOOOOL

G. Sigurdsson low-key MOTM or am I insane?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










:banderas


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Messi missing a penalty when Ronaldo easily put his in the other day.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well that sums it up I think. Final play is Messi just hitting the ball into the wall.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Argentina needs to be worried about the Croatia game.

Well done Iceland!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Getting royally ticked off at the English Media still acting like Iceland are the ultimate underdog and any result they ever get against a big nation is incredible. Fuck right off. *


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbf considering messi carried Argentina through qualifying not shocked that Argentine struggled here when messi played poor. If there was one group i would expect a big gun to go out in it is this one.

Also yeah Iceland are a good team which shocks no one paying attention like seabs said above


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not surprised by that scoreline, this Argentina side are poor and have weaknesses. 

Iceland did their job perfectly, grit and determination got them through that, very hardworking team.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



seabs said:


> *Getting royally ticked off at the English Media still acting like Iceland are the ultimate underdog and any result they ever get against a big nation is incredible. Fuck right off. *


Yep, it’s pathetic. You’d think them stuffing us two years ago would earn them some respect...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'll give some credit to Iceland. They set up in a low block, worked their bollocks off and took the one clear chance they had. Okay they were a bit lucky on a couple of occassions, but you have to give Halldorson credit for the penalty save. Their set up made for a dull game, but it's the way they needed to set up given their technical standards up against Argentina's attacking talents.

Sampaoli is massively at fault for that too though. Constantly playing through the middle with a deep triple marked Messi, while the Argentina players were so static, led to that stalemate. The lack of width, dribbling from the touchline or alternative plan was ridiculous. They were far too reliant on Messi having a good game under intense pressure to make this an interesting game and he couldn't deliver, even when he was gifted a penalty. There was never any intention to use a decoy runner to drag Iceland players away or let Messi drift far wide onto the right to attack one vs one before cutting inside. It was the same move over and over again and it didn't really work. Argentina have major flaws but that was such a waste.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lionel Messi? More like Lionel Missi...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

iceland :banderas superb discipline and organisation once again. Sigurdsson is such an accomplished player as we all know by now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Iceland getting one back after the loss to the mighty ducks so many years ago :banderas 
wolf stansson approves


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Guerrero on the bench for Peru, which was really to be expected as he hasn't played many games for Peru due to his suspension so Farfan starting up front. He doesn't tend to play too well as a striker so a big game for him in Guerreros absence.

15 games unbeaten for Peru in build up to this. Just over 18 months since they last tasted defeat which was at the hands of tournament favourites Brazil in qualifying.

Quite a few players to watch out for. Cueva and Tapia are good but Flores, who actually plays his football in Denmark, is the one to look out for in my opinion. I think he could have a really good tournament and his record with the national team is great.

Prediction for the match is 3-1 Peru.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> but Flores, who actually plays his football in Denmark, is the one to look out for in my opinion.


Watch a lot of Danish football, do you?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Peru and Denmark I have earmarked as my sleeper game for 'match day 1' of each group. Pretty excited for this one.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> Watch a lot of Danish football, do you?


Never watched game of it in my life.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

much better use of VAR than in the France game earlier today.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The Peru/Denmark first half hasn't been the greatest, the only real highlight being the skied penalty.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008001465628184577
:lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Peru just bungled that opportunity in the 57th. 

This game hasn't been bad.....but it hasn't been what I hoped for either.

EDIT: And 30 seconds after typing that, Denmark scores


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Denmark in front. Good result for Iceland earlier.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

would have been fantastic if that Peru back heel went in. Feel like another goal coming in this one. Denmark on the counter though maybe?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Imagine how good Peru would be if they could finish.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Good job Kasper :clap


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Peru have the heart of a lion, but the skill of a retarded chimp. I was still rooting for them to score, though. Intense last 3 minutes, but an otherwise nothing special game (still better than the majority of the other ones we've had).

Schmeichel is a Danish Gawd btw.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wanted France not to win, they win. Wanted Argentina to win, they don't win. Wanted Peru to win, they lose.


I'm 0 for 3 today.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> Wanted France not to win, they win. Wanted Argentina to win, they don't win. Wanted Peru to win, they lose.
> 
> 
> I'm 0 for 3 today.


Please don't root for Portugal


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Please don't root for Portugal


Come on now, you know that's asking too much of me.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Peru - Denmark

Not deserved, the win, but I’ll take it. Schmeichel was motm for Dk today. Amazing job by Kasper!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> Come on now, you know that's asking too much of me.


I'm rooting for them too, so if they ever lose, your jinxing will be to blame. :bones


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not buying into this Nigeria hype. Croatia sees a real opening with the earlier draw between Argentina and Iceland. Croatia to take this one comfortably.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Seemed like that was how it was going to go, hopefully it gets the game going.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007979918985256960


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

at what point can we stop saying Nigeria was a threat in this group? should we give it another 5 minutes or can we just say I was right all along?

(Please god, don't let Nigeria come back and get a result)


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Moses with one of the worst diving performances ever.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nigeria were never a threat, they're finishing bottom


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ekong just botched a belly to belly suplex and gave away a pen for his troubles.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Another bad game involving an African team :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I saw enough people picking Nigeria as someone who could make waves, maybe even make it out of the group. I was trying to tell people that would not be happening, but they refused to listen.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Goro Majima said:


> Another bad game involving an African team :mj2


Another bad game involving a 'team', you mean?



RKing85 said:


> I saw enough people picking Nigeria as someone who could make waves, maybe even make it out of the group. I was trying to tell people that would not be happening, but they refused to listen.


Who on here? Or do you mean on all the other forums that you probably mod and admin and own and get laid loads on?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

over on the MMA Underground there were a ton of people today. Saying that Iceland would be the easiest test for Argentina in the group. 

I could never mod/admin a board. I'd be to ban happy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I don't know why but I expected a little more out of Nigeria this evening but they were pure wank.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I don't know what's sad: that yet another non European or South American team was piss in this tournament, or that SOMEHOW they were still better than Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Picked and Argentina/Iceland draw.... $$$$$







Nigeria..... just so bad


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Was looking forward to watch Croatia - Nigeria but couldn't since I was working. Looks like i didn't miss much though. Glad to see Lukita score. 

Looking forward to the games tomorrow. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> I don't know what's sad: that yet another non European or South American team was piss in this tournament, or that SOMEHOW they were still better than Saudi Arabia.


Europe and South America have long provided the best players and teams because they have the longest history in the game and best infrastructure to do so. Why is teams from the Middle East and Asia being not as good as Brazil and Germany a surprise to you? Are you an idiot? Genuine question.

And also why do you constantly fucking whinge that every game isn't the best fucking game you ever saw? Fucking chill your killjoy beans you whiny little wankers. The Best have to get by The Rest before shit gets real. 

'Twas always thus.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


>


Been a real lack of sloots on display so far. Cameramen need to step their game up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Perturbator said:


> Been a real lack of sloots on display so far. Cameramen need to step their game up.


Considering how flat some of these games have been, I agree


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










Still <3

Forever <3


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> Europe and South America have long provided the best players and teams because they have the longest history in the game and best infrastructure to do so. Why is teams from the Middle East and Asia being not as good as Brazil and Germany a surprise to you? Are you an idiot? Genuine question.
> 
> And also why do you constantly fucking whinge that every game isn't the best fucking game you ever saw? Fucking chill your killjoy beans you whiny little wankers. The Best have to get by The Rest before shit gets real.
> 
> 'Twas always thus.


1st of all, go fuck yourself, you pathetic asshole.

2nd, it's not a surprise to me that European and South American teams are better, but at the same time, I have all the right in the world to say that I should expect other teams that are playing in the World Cup to play at a decent caliber too. Am I an idiot for thinking that too, you miserable scumbag?!

3rd, it's a little hard for me not to complain about shitty games when they are not fun to watch, since they're usually shitty cause they're dull/boring on top of the poor quality they already have. If they were funny bad, they would still be fun to watch. If they're dull, they're not fun. So yeah, I have all the right to complain, and you're NOBODY to come down here and insult me or anyone else about that. N-O-B-O-D-Y.

And 4th, GO FUCK YOURSELF, you pathetic asshole.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

morning everyone.

Promising start this morning in this Serbia/Costa Rica game. Been 3 real chances in the first 3 minutes. Let's hope that keeps up for the entire game. I had this game earmarked as just a place holder before the heavy hitters play later today.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> 1st of all, go fuck yourself, you pathetic asshole.
> 
> 2nd, it's not a surprise to me that European and South American teams are better, but at the same time, I have all the right in the world to say that I should expect other teams that are playing in the World Cup to play at a decent caliber too. Am I an idiot for thinking that too, you miserable scumbag?!
> 
> ...


1. It is illegal to insult someone in these threads using such vile and demeaning language. Please apologise before you're inevitably banned.

2. In order to qualify for the World Cup Saudi Arabia had to beat Iraq, UAE and Thailand. They do not have to be good to qualify, they just have to be better than donkey salesmen and shemales.

3. You are nobody to come down here? Come down where? Why are you lower than the rest of us? Please join us up here in the real world and enjoy the once every 4 years tournament. Bring Andre with you too, please. Can you also bring me some Mini Cheddars as I have run out.

4. You owe him two apology's, that's two illegal things you have said now, if this forum had a prison you'd definitely be behind bars young man.

5. Is your favourite vegetable a cabbage?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:sodone


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

There's not been many very exciting matches but I do think the only very bad one was the iran/morocco game. Nothing to get wound up by anyway.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> 1st of all, go fuck yourself, you pathetic asshole.














ATF said:


> 2nd, it's not a surprise to me that European and South American teams are better, but at the same time, I have all the right in the world to say that I should expect other teams that are playing in the World Cup to play at a decent caliber too. Am I an idiot for thinking that too, you miserable scumbag?!














ATF said:


> 3rd, it's a little hard for me not to complain about shitty games when they are not fun to watch, since they're usually shitty cause they're dull/boring on top of the poor quality they already have. If they were funny bad, they would still be fun to watch. If they're dull, they're not fun. So yeah, I have all the right to complain, and you're NOBODY to come down here and insult me or anyone else about that. N-O-B-O-D-Y.














ATF said:


> And 4th, GO FUCK YOURSELF, you pathetic asshole.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

this is the deepest into a World Cup without a red card since 1986 (which didn't have a red card until the 16th match of the tournament)


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Great game so far. Navas has been on point. Really hope Costa Rica wins this one and goes through. *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Outstanding free kick from Kolarov!!!

1-0 Serbia!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Vader said:


> 1. It is illegal to insult someone in these threads using such vile and demeaning language. Please apologise before you're inevitably banned.
> 
> 2. In order to qualify for the World Cup Saudi Arabia had to beat Iraq, UAE and Thailand. They do not have to be good to qualify, they just have to be better than donkey salesmen and shemales.
> 
> ...





FUN! said:


>


I'm sorry but that doesn't change my mind about how the WC should have higher standards for play than some of these teams. If teams like these make it through, then quite frankly, you might as well not include them. Doesn't matter if you need Asian/African/etc. representation in a WORLD Cup, the WC should be contested between the best teams, and I believe that there were sides that were stronger than any of them that did not qualify (I don't buy for a second that Italy, Holland, Chile or the US are weaker than them, i.e.).

Now, that being said, I did go unnecessarily overboard and had no right to act like that. I felt offended by FUN's insults (and the "come down here" part was me saying to come "here", effectively; I guess it wasn't perceptively worded), but no excuses by my behavior.

I apologize, FUN. (Though I feel like I'm owed an apology too cause you insulted me 1st, but regardless, I apologize for my words nonetheless.)


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

there definitely seems to be a conscious effort to add more injury time to the end of games. I swear every game has had 5 minutes of injury time added.

Bench clearing brawl!!!! (if you are very liberal with your definition)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Matic would smash the entire Costa Rica squad by himself

Great goal from kolarov btw.

We've already tied 2014 for goals from FKs. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lionel Messi camel toe.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Missed the second half but knew the serbs won because there are dozens of them on the street screaming singing and setting of fireworks like they already won the cup. 

Hope Mexico wins now


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> Lionel Messi camel toe.


GOATknuckle


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> Lionel Messi camel toe.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

going Germany in this one. Would be nice if there were 4-5 goals in this one.

True Fact: In the history of soccer, a short corner has never led to a goal.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Irish Jet said:


> Still <3
> 
> Forever <3


Think I've seen her on Brazzers before.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mexico!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Germany has their work cut out for them in this one! Fully deserved for Mexico to. They came here to get a result.

Apparently already more shots on target in this game than any other game in the tournament.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mexico killing them on the break, like watching Leicester in our Premier League title winning season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Four years on and Mexico are making me fall in love all over again :banderas

That counter pressing and close control under pressure :mark:

Hummels' positioning and dawdling on the ball in that half. :bosque

Wouldn't be the first time I've seen Germany look so disorganised under Low, but they have the talent to overcome it. They've had some decent attacks themselves. Great half.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mexico looks absolutely amazing, Germany can't do anything about their pace on the counterattacks. The German defense looks so apathetic.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

While a loss wouldn't doom Germany, I'm sure they would feel much better if they can rescue at least a point out of this game.

Spain lost their first game in 2010 and that tournament ended up just fine for them (and of course my all time favorite World Cup stat, New Zealand was the only team in 2010 to go unbeaten over the course of the tournament)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Full credit to Mexico. Defended superbly and had an excellent first half.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

outstanding result for Mexico and full marks for that effort. Well deserved. Ochoa a wall in net as usual.

Looks like Mexico will continue their streak of reaching the knockout stages.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

My people beat the Germans roud


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well done Mexico.

Fuck Mesut Ozil. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Crazy game. Could have easily ended 4-3.

What a fuck up from the Germans to not score in that half. Mexico were dead from about 55 minutes due to the first half pressing and were forced to defend ridiculously deep, but while still leaving gaps to exploit in the box. Germany would have been about 3/4 goals down at that point if Hernandez wasn't such a clown in that game, but still. The standard of finishing in this WC has been poor so far, but it's hard to complain much after an exciting game like that.

It's nice to see Low finally punished for some of his nonsense tactics after getting away with it so much in 2014


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*A great match once again. Mexico were superb and the win was deserved. 

I think Brazil will be the first favorite team to get a comfortable win this world cup. A 4-1 victory is not unlikely. *


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Great win for Mexico. Couldve/shouldve scored one or two more.


Brazil v Germany Ro16
:cenaooh


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Now THIS is what I'm talking about.

Mexico pulled the performance of their lives. Stunning defense, despite a few hiccups, and their 1st half was excellent all around. And were it not for a bunch of small but costly faults, they'd be up a couple of goals more. Germany looked like they didn't care that much and only started picking it up in the latter 2nd half.

If, somehow, Sweden and South Korea can keep the Germans at bay, that'll be the 3rd time in a row where the World Champions go out on the Group Stage. Unbelievable. And, the way things played out so far, unless Brazil prove to be in shape tonight, I'd call Spain the heavy favorite to win the whole thing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I remember mexico being a good team but did not expect that. Germany were my pick to win the whole thing. Also could lead to germany vs brazil on round 2 now :mark:., in that scenario would england if we got to the quarters avoid them both if we came top?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Everyone would love to see Brazil vs Germany


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Germany didn't play badly or anything, but below their usual efforts. Unlike Spain in the Portugal game where you felt like Spain were always on the edge of getting a goal Germany didn't have that, with Mexico looking largely comfortable.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

@scrilla; :sodone


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Germany were awful, utterly awful. Defensively they were utter rubbish.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mexico fully deserved the win, great team to watch, only if their final ball was better...

Germany were so open defensively, they looked like the international version of Arsenal.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

that was the best 1-0 game I've seen in a minute.

I think Brazil is going to feel the need to put on a show to try and make amends for the 2014 SF. Brazil to put some goals in the net this game.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Alright_Mate said:


> Germany were so open defensively, they looked like the international version of Arsenal.


I was getting some heavy Arsenal vibes from large parts of that performance as well. Hummels doing his slip n slide for Lozano’s goal was peak 2011 Tommy Vermaelen. 

A goodly number of angry das have taken to twitter to blame Mesut Ozil for that defeat. Unsurprisingly they’re only allowed to see the kids every other weekend.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> I was getting some heavy Arsenal vibes from large parts of that performance as well. Hummels doing his slip n slide for Lozano’s goal was peak 2011 Tommy Vermaelen.
> 
> A goodly number of angry das have taken to twitter to blame Mesut Ozil for that defeat. Unsurprisingly they’re only allowed to see the kids every other weekend.


Germany's defence was like watching four Mustafi's, obviously haunting them because he wasn't selected.

Well Ozil did go missing again.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Alright_Mate said:


> Germany's defence was like watching four Mustafi's, obviously haunting them because he wasn't selected.
> 
> Well Ozil did go missing again.


This is a fairly nonsense take. He certainly wasn’t great, and I don’t want to be one of those mopey Arsenal fans who get overly sensitive at any criticism of Mesut Ozil, but if you watched that game and thought “Ozil going missing” was one of the key issues with that Germany performance then I’m not sure what to say. Kimmich and Plattenhardt basically playing as outright wingers - minus any actual end product - leaving the centre halfs exposed time and again was a far bigger issue. Those centre halfs playing in roller skates, overcommitting and seemingly forgetting how to communicate was a far bigger issue. Tony Kroos playing Steven Gerrard hero ball was a bigger issue (and he was less involved in any positive way than Ozil was). Werner being woeful was a bigger issue. Khedira turning like an oil tanker in midfield and being useless in possession was a bigger issue. Muller being completely ineffective was a bigger issue. Germany’s best player being Julian Brandt despite only being on the pitch for about eight minutes was a bigger issue and spoke to how ropey that overall German performance was.

Ozil absolutely can be a frustrating player and he sure wasn’t about to win that game on his own, but the “Ozil disappeared” line is lazy criticism that gets trotted out too often. It was probably a 5/10 performance in a game where the best German performance was probably a 6/10. If that.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> This is a fairly nonsense take. He certainly wasn’t great, and I don’t want to be one of those mopey Arsenal fans who get overly sensitive at any criticism of Mesut Ozil, but if you watched that game and thought “Ozil going missing” was one of the key issues with that Germany performance then I’m not sure what to say. Kimmich and Plattenhardt basically playing as outright wingers - minus any actual end product - leaving the centre halfs exposed time and again was a far bigger issue. Those centre halfs playing in roller skates, overcommitting and seemingly forgetting how to communicate was a far bigger issue. Tony Kroos playing Steven Gerrard hero ball was a bigger issue (and he was less involved in any positive way than Ozil was). Werner being woeful was a bigger issue. Khedira turning like an oil tanker in midfield and being useless in possession was a bigger issue. Muller being completely ineffective was a bigger issue. Germany’s best player being Julian Brandt despite only being on the pitch for about eight minutes was a bigger issue and spoke to how ropey that overall German performance was.
> 
> Ozil absolutely can be a frustrating player and he sure wasn’t about to win that game on his own, but the “Ozil disappeared” line is lazy criticism that gets trotted out too often. It was probably a 5/10 performance in a game where the best German performance was probably a 6/10. If that.


:woah that is some strong defence of his name.

You for sure come across as a mopey overly sensitive Arsenal fan after that post


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Comfortable Brazil side against Switzerland. I predicted 4-1, but Switzerland has not impressed so far. I predicted Brazil and Spain to face each other in the final. I really hope that will be the case. *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Alright_Mate said:


> :woah that is some strong defence of his name.
> 
> You for sure come across as a mopey overly sensitive Arsenal fan after that post


This is why I deliberately post gibberish about bunnets and Jim Leighton 90% of the time these days. Fuckin salad shaggers AOTS! 

(that was also intended far less as a defence of Ozil as opposed to a wider criticism of Germany and their bike seat-sniffing manager)


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Switzerland has done a good job of bottling Neymar up. And he just put forth a garbage free kick.

You can see Switzerland's confidence grow as this game goes along.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Some crazy results in the VC so far
Argentina playing 1-1 against Iceland, Germany losing against Mexico and now Switzerland 1-1 against Brazil. Wow!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Neymar & Messi bottling it :ken


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I miss the days of the truly great Brazil sides who could put a beating on just about anyone. Today’s team is good, but not in the same class. Thought Neymar was poor today, and I don’t get the hype over Gabriel Jesus...


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If Tite's estimations before the world cup were right, Neymar will regain top form by the next game. If Coutinho plays like this, and Neymar's 100% physically, I still trust Brazil. Not a great game by any means, but thought they did better than Germany and France. Spain were a class above everyone else thus far.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm happy Brazil prove me correct in what I say about them in RL. They're as Rankles75 says, good, but not this unbeatable going to thrash you all 8-0 side a lot of people think when think Brazil. The Portugals and Englands of the tournament will be licking their lips if they can avoid most of the top teams and only have to go over a side like France/Argentina/Brazil who while good can very well blunder and lose a game. Very much possible them getting middle of the road teams all the way until the final while on the other side all the big guys knock themselves out.

Looking forward to seeing how England does tomorrow. It's not exactly a big opponent but I'm expecting the worst, well, a usual England game of the past (dull, 0-0 type games) so if it goes differently then I can be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This country will be hosting in 2026.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008158010688954368
fpalm


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Caralho what a tournament so far.


----------



## Bristol316 (Jun 17, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Tournament really kick started with Portugal v Spain the other night! The Germans/French & Brazilians today didn’t put the fear of god into me

I’m saying it with realism not just hope, I really think England’s will have a successful tournament, getting further than usual.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Craig Burley made to look like a prick again :lmao






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I’m not watching that because the last time I watched an embarrassing Craig Burley video I cringed so hard I was rushed to hospital, but he is a full blown fucking numpty and ESPN are a shower of eejits for paying him actual money to offer opinions on anything. Possibly the worst cunt on fitba-related tele. Lawrenson isn’t even as bad and just ponder for a second the scope of that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*













England....


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Is it coming home?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

great performance by Mexico against ze Germans, really entertaining game. Draxler was GARBAGE, surely have to start Reus over him next game or stick Werner out wide and play Gomez for a goal threat. Mexico were GASSED towards the end, ran themselves ragged in the first half. easily the best game of the tournament so far I've seen as I fell asleep before Spain/Portugal the other night


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Captain Edd said:


> Is it coming home?


To France, where the World Cup was invented? Maybe. They were awful in their first game but they have started badly before and then gone on to play themselves into form during tournaments, so who knows.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not sure if this is true or not but the last time england won our opening group game it was against tunsia so that is a good sign :side:


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*None of the games today looks to be entertaining on paper, but I think we will be in for a surprise. Sweden - South Korea should be interesting, could really go either way. 

It will be Panama's first world cup, I really hope they do well. Belgium usually dominate the group stage and choke in the knock-out rounds. I do predict them to win today, but hopefully Panama will have a good showing. 

I also predict England to win comfortably tonight, but I will be rooting for Tunisia. Don't see England losing though.*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

morning everyone.

Give me Sweden 2-1 in this first game today.

Croatia sent Nikola Kalinic home today after he apparently refused to sub in for the game against Nigeria.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Perturbator said:


> Been a real lack of sloots on display so far. Cameramen need to step their game up.












Best one I met so far.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

never in a million years would I have guessed saying this, but the VAR has been pretty good so far in this World Cup.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Can't embed this for reasons that will become obvious after you click on it. May your thirsts be quenched, gents and lesbians. 

https://twitter.com/OfficialSkinny1/status/1008337122141589507


EDIT: NSFW btw. Probably should mention that.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

lol at the one guy in behind who is heartbroken that he is not seeing the goods.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Correct decision in the end on the penalty, but why the fuck is it taking *17 seconds* for the ref to blow for the referral? Should be making that decision immediately, not waiting until South Korea were 25-30 yards from goal...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

VAR proving to be a great success again for the Sweden penalty. All you VAR haters can suck it and then go watch several slow-motion replays of you sucking it from multiple angles.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

How does MLS make VAR look so difficult and the World Cup make it look so good (as to date)

Belgium 3-1 Panama my prediction. I want Belgium to prove they are worthy of the sexy darkhorse that they always seem to get, but fail to live up to.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This tournament needs another goal fest. Judging by the first 6 minutes, Belgium should pot a couple in this one.

Schedule works out perfectly for me. Took my son to school and got home and this game was 20 seconds old. Just about perfect. Although tomorrow I will try and get home 20 seconds faster.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> Took my son to school and got home and this game was 20 seconds old. Just about perfect. Although tomorrow I will try and get home 20 seconds faster.


If you don't actually fully stop the car when you drop him off then you could deffo shave off twenty seconds or so.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

we bike to school. Obviously my mistake was making him wear his helmet and the 20 seconds was him taking it off and locking up his bike at school.

41 goals at this point in the tournament in 2014. 26 goals in 2018.

TSN lost their British feed. switched to the Fox Sports feed.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> never in a million years would I have guessed saying this, but the VAR has been pretty good so far in this World Cup.


So VAR, so good*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Holy shit! What a volley!!!

Second best goal of the tournament behind Nacho's I would say. Maybe Kolarov's free kick would be ahead of it too.

Kvist for Denmark out with 2 broken ribs and a punctured lung off what looked like pretty harmless contact.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Going to be tough to pick out goal of the tournament, already had 5 or 6 crackers in the first week...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

gorgeous pass from de Bruyne on the second Belgian goal. Beautifully spotted and placed it perfectly. Lukaku just had to stand there if he had wanted to.

I missed Coutinho's curler in my earlier post. That would be fourth best so far IMO, but it was still a beaut.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Correct decision in the end on the penalty, but why the fuck is it taking *17 seconds* for the ref to blow for the referral? Should be making that decision immediately, not waiting until South Korea were 25-30 yards from goal...


*That’s the time it takes from the VAR team checking the instant replay and deciding there’s something worth reviewing which is totally fine. The issue is the ref missing a stonewall penalty in real time but that’s what VAR is for. Not sure why the earlier one wasn’t reviewed cause if the Griezmann penalty was a foul then that by the same token definitely was. It’s worked well so far and the people in charge of the system haven’t made everyone think it’s a joke like we did this season in England. 

Games so far have generally been fun watches, helped a bit by VAR drama and late goals. Been a real lack of actual quality so far though. None of the top teams have turned up and a lot of the teams have played at such a slow pace for Game 1 in nice conditions. Peru and Morocco have actually been two of the better teams in terms of attacking intensity but neither had the quality to produce a fitting end product. Even Belgium who are smashing Panama now have been pretty poor in the final third and played like its a Sunday stroll. *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

good first impression from the Devils.

USA Soccer has to be wondering how Panama made it and they didn't.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Chances of England being really, really good?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Captain Edd said:


> Chances of England being really, really good?


Slim, but I?ll be perfectly happy with a 1-0. People tend to expect far too much from a country who hasn?t won anything in 52 years. I used to as well, but then I realised that being a second tier team who qualify for the vast majority of tournaments is about our level. Tbf, it?s not a bad situation to be in, there?s a lot of countries who would love to be in that position...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

As is my wont and RIGHT as a hateful, bitter Scottish bastard I will be hoping for a good old fashioned 8-0 Tunisia win tonight. Other than Alli and Lingard, though, there are no players in this England squad that I want to murder with a claw hammer. 

I have a strange feeling that England can do something a wee bit #spicy in this tournament. Welbeck dragging them to a respectable quarter-final. 

Witness.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> As is my wont and RIGHT as a hateful, bitter Scottish bastard I will be hoping for a good old fashioned 8-0 Tunisia win tonight. Other than Alli and Lingard, though, there are no players in this England squad that I want to murder with a claw hammer.
> 
> I have a strange feeling that England can do something a wee bit #spicy in this tournament. Welbeck dragging them to a respectable quarter-final.
> 
> Witness.


I would settle for that.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England getting a goal off a set piece. Only way they were getting a goal off what they were showing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> England getting a goal off a set piece. Only way they were getting a goal off what they were showing.


Don't be a cabbage, it took a world class save to stop Lingard scoring almost immediately, and England carved open Tunisia again when Sterling went full potato. That plus the goal itself all in the first 10 minutes.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Can see England scoring a few more goals here. 

Tunisia are awful.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I thought England might be similar to the Belgian game earlier, take them a while to get going but then score 2-3 goals in the last 50-60 minutes. Looks like they are on point right from the opening whistle.

Tunisia, Saudi Arabia, and Panama all doing their best to argue against expanding to 48 teams.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> Don't be a cabbage, it took a world class save to stop Lingard scoring almost immediately, and England carved open Tunisia again when Sterling went full potato. That plus the goal itself all in the first 10 minutes.


Granted, first 10 mins and it was good play at the set piece. However what concerns me is how they were playing and if they'll continue being like that. Didn't look very dangerous. Still, we'll see how their finishing ultimately is. If that is good then they'll be sitting pretty I think.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

"The best football in this competition so far"

BBC are absolute embarrassment :ha


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I may have been a little too quick to put Tunisia down in the same category as Saudi Arabia and Panama.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Great penalty wens3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cheating fucks


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well that was unfortunate. 



Mainboy said:


> "The best football in this competition so far"
> 
> BBC are absolute embarrassment :ha


Think they were referring to just England in compeititons when that talk came up. I assume modern history too.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

How many chances are England gonna fucking have


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

"I am certain this year is going to be the year for england"


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

i think wayne rooney would have brought the composure that england are so clearly lacking right now


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The best team so far has been Spain and it has not even been close, that is despite them being Ronaldo'd.

I still do not understand the hype behind Raheem Sterling. I swear every time i watch him he is trash. Poor touch, poor decision making, poor end product. Do not bring up him scoring a load of tap ins for Man City because anyone can score having De Bruyne and Silva squaring the ball for them to tap in from 2 yards.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Michael Myers said:


> I still do not understand the hype behind Raheem Sterling. I swear every time i watch him he is trash. Poor touch, poor decision making, poor end product.


He's no Wayne Rooney.


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*England has definitely been the better side, but I really hope Tunisia can pull off an upset here. *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lingard’s a wee shitbox and I hate him, but minus his not-so-good finishing he works pretty well in that system (though I’ve only been able to catch spells of the game so maybe I’m talking pish). 

I actually think England have played alright and at least showed some nice creativity. Alli/Sterling/Lingard is a pretty fun trio. Tunisia are #no #mugs and could’ve exploited that back three a couple timed. Big fan of Harry Kane getting speared out of his fitba boots and Alan Shearer’s baldy fucking melon about ready to erupt.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lineker is seething &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

when isn't he upset about something?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

rooney isn't seething 

rooney is on holiday

instead of scoring at least three goals against tunisia

but ooh ooh he is fat and slow and old and has pimples etc

fools


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England at the death!!!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kane :mark :mark


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That first half :banderas2

Alli and Lingard phenomenal in the first 30 minutes :whiteknight

:hendo with his best game in an england shirt

TRIPPIER with an absolute crossing clinic that Becks would've been proud of :sadbecks

:hkane an absolute fucking king

Not even a dodgy as fuck penalty and then two clear fouls on Kane in the box being ignored could stop us :sadgareth

Southgate getting his subs right as well. THE CHEEK's cameo :happygareth



IT HAS BEGUN :moore


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Good to see cheating wankers don’t always prosper. Good performance overall, would have been a travesty if we didn’t win...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

RLC was excellent when he came on. The bent ref can fuck off and eat shit...


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fucking deserved that! Played some really good football at times, and the poxy dodgy ref tried his best to fuck things up but in the end class shone through.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:banana


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:moore

Thanks Hazza Kane. First half we played some real good stuff and the game would/should have been done with earlier. Second half was frustrating but we were resilient and we got over the line in the end.

Henderson was really good, as was Ali before he got injured.

:moore

Always good to start with a win too.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kane deserved those goals for all those piggyback rides he was giving that Tunisian guy.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England fans all moaning about the ref being bent.

Jaysus fucking christ. 

Wow.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Looked the best team in the tournament the first half bar terrible finishing. Second half was more like the England expected but we’ve got a world class striker who got two goals out of nothing. No luck with the decisions. Don’t mind if we don’t get the Kane penalties but when they give that one against Walker it’s a bitter pill. 

Thought Trippier was excellent. CBs worry me and will be our downfall against a top team. Maguire was a liability on the ball. Henderson probably had his best game at a major for England. Lingard’s movement is fantastic. Loftus Cheek and Rashford were lively off the bench. Sterling wasn’t great. Kane’s a fucking fox in the box. 

:whiteknight*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



seabs said:


> *Looked the best team in the tournament the first half bar terrible finishing*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yeah we were good but we weren't Spain good. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










ITS COOOOMING HOME.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> ITS COOOOMING HOME.


To France? Where the World Cup was invented? Maybe, but I hardly think it will be England bringing the World Cup trophy to Paris as some sort of acceptance that they are an inferior nation producing inferior things thanks to their inferior gene pool. But who knows, crazier things have happened, such as England snatching an undeserved winner against clearly genetically superior opponents.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England seriously lacks good passing CM behind attacking players. 
That's why the 1-st half was great and 2-nd was pretty awful. U need a player to control the game, to make the ball to move faster when needed.
The irony that England had 2 of them ten years ago and could not fit them on the pitch together.

Also, I dont get Southgate's love for 3-5-2. You dont really need 4 players behind the ball (3 CBs and Hendo) when the opponent parks the bus.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FUN! said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> > ITS COOOOMING HOME.
> ...


Taking trolling too far. Tunsia were shit.


----------



## asssvvvvxc (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a day for Harry Kane epic for sure England looked great


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England's first half performance in terms of general play was fantastic, with the caveat that Tunisia's defending was horrendous and their set up comically open. They obviously realised they needed to be camped in their own box after half time and that's why you saw such a stark difference between the two halves, as there was far less space for England to attack. It was frustrating to see Southgate stick with three at the back for the last twenty minutes when there was a greater need for genuine width and presence in the Tunisia box, especially as Tunisia had no real attacking intent later on in their quest to outnumber England in their own box. 

With chances to attack in behind, Alli and Lingard are always going to cause mayhem with their off the ball movement and link up play. The whole team's first half pressing and passing between the half way line and the Tunisia box had a rapid tempo, which allowed the ball to keep arriving to both players in dangerous positions. It's just a shame that the end product wasn't there. The standard of finishing has often been awful in this World Cup and England were no exception to this trend. Thankfully we have a world class striker who scored two goals due to his incredible anticipation, despite being starved of real service.


*England player ratings:*

Jordan Pickford - 6

Looked comfortable on the ball and swept up confidently a couple of times, but really had nothing of significance to do barring watch a penalty sail past him. Was nearly dropped in the mire by Maguire, but was bailed out by a terrible offside call.

Kieran Tripper - 8

A constant threat down the right wing, beating players one vs one and creating several good chances. Wasn't tested at all defensively and it remains to be seen how he will cope against a quality wide player with pace that will pin him back, but he was as good as he needed to be in the circumstances.

Kyle Walker - 5

I don't trust him at all in deep defensive positions and he confirmed I was right to feel that way during this game. Penalty decision was soft, but he's still stupid for getting in the wrong body position to deal with the cross and forcing the ref to make a decision after his clumsy attempt at a recovery. Didn't drive forward enough or dictate the play at a great level, although he did nail one sweet diagonal pass. Obviously he's not a natural a CB and he certainly didn't play like one here, although his recovery pace was useful at times.

John Stones - 7

Had very little to do without the ball, but looked very comfortable with it, helping build attacks from the back. Deserved a goal with a brilliant bullet header, which led to Kane's goal. Will have far tougher tests, but this kind of game where he's asked to be constructive rather than destructive suits him perfectly.

Harry Maguire - 5

Had a very mixed bag of a game. His charges forward showed a lot of courage, but his level of technical ability let him down at times. Two absolute absolute hospital passes in the first half that he completely got away with, plus being caught on the ball close to his own box. Two times in the second half he let Khazri run free in behind with no real effort to get between him and the ball, one time where he was saved by a wrong offside call. Very dominant at set pieces, but should have had better attempts on goal from it. Can claim a lucky assist.

Ashley Young - 7

Excellent first half where he pressed hard, used the ball well in possession and created some chances, including one fantastic cross from a cut inside which deserved an assist. Faded in the second half as Tunisia became deeper and more compact, with the situation calling for more natural width with a left footed wing back. Needs to work on his free kicks.

Jordan Henderson - 8

Showed how good a passer he can be when given space to work in and play the ball in behind to. Even forced the issue a few times in the second half when the game had gone flat and won some free kicks high up the pitch. Tunisia's pressing was fairly non-existent and I do worry how he will cope in a game vs a more aggressive team, as he's clearly a vital cog in the team with play making from deep, but in the circumstances he was great.

Dele Alli - 6

Was outstanding at the start of the game with his link up play and movement between the lines, but clearly struggled after taking a bad knock. He probably should have been subbed off a lot earlier than he was because he was struggling to do more than jog after that.

Jesse Lingard - 6

Another player with a mixed bag performance. Worked hard and linked up extremely well with Alli. His movement was the best of any player in the game, so incisive and dangerous, leading to him gaining lots of chances. The problem there is that his finishing needed to be a lot better. The first attempt he had wasn't easy, but was aimed far too close to the first Tunisia keeper before the slight deflection even occurred. The effort from Young's sublime cross was embarrassing, especially with the time and space he was given. His one on one chance wasn't a sitter, but after receiving four decent chances in total including one blocked effort, you would expect him to score at least one. Needs a slap if he gave Rashford a call for that dummy. Improve the finishing and he can have a very good tournament.

Raheem Sterling - 4

Missed a great early chance that was flagged for offside, then disappeared for most of the game. On the rare occasions he did drive on with the ball, he ran into players and lost possession. With the way the press has attacked him there isn't a player I wanted to succeed more than him, but this performance wasn't anywhere near good enough.

Harry Kane - 8

A world class striker. Two chances that he made for himself with great positioning and anticipation, two goals. Considering the lack of intended service he was given, that's a phenomenal return. Was a nuisance at set pieces and should have been awarded two penalties. Looked very composed when coming deeper for the ball, allowing Lingard and Alli to trade places with overlaps and third man runs. Did basically everything right. 

Subs:

Rashford - 6

Some tidy touches and dribbling after first coming on that almost unlocked Tunisia's low block, but did lose the ball a couple of times from hanging onto the ball too long while being double marked. Not sure what went on between him and Lingard for that dummy or who was to blame.

Ruben Loftus Cheek - 6

Love his powerful runs and simple but effective passing. Would have liked to see him come on earlier so he could have really felt his way into the game and had the time to pick some through balls.

Eric Dier - N/A


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I hope the team is the same for Panama. Southgate has to trust what he is trying to build and not panic about some perfromances not being up to scratch. Plus, having players to come on and offer a spark is an important factor that gets igrored a lot. So well done to Rashford and Rufus-Creek, but for now they should stay in the same role.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm still not convinced by Young as a left wingback, but his set-pieces are pretty crucial to England, so I can see why he's in ahead of Broadway Danny Rose.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England very enjoyable to watch (mainly because of the memes). Sterling(trash player), Maguirre and Walker would not start for Greece btw, dont @ me.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I personally feel like England lack a little defensively, but they were no doubt the superior team tonight and their forward movement was really well structured and relentless, especially in the 1st half. Harry Kane really is a note-worthy talent, no doubt, creating goals out of almost crapshoot at best situations; and Jordan Henderson played his ass off as well. Tunisia had some solid moments (the keeper they had before he was sacked with injury put on a phenomenal 20 minute performance, including a world-class save.... that was quickly overshadowed by Kane scoring the 1st for England immediately after), but yeah, they were outclassed and got away with another huge VAR fuck-up (come join Portugal, Brazil and arguably Australia in that club, British people).

England, Belgium, Spain and (to a certain degree) Portugal are the only middle to high tier contenders for the trophy that have performed to expectations. And Spain and Portugal are the only ones out of those that actually had an opponent worth a damn and a half decent challenge (at least on paper, Portugal did kinda perform like a one-man-team... it's just that an on-point CR7 was that man). Though, to be fair, some teams did have on paper far lesser but actually overachieving opponents (Mexico being the obvious case). With that in mind, is it possible that the WC may actually end up being more open wide and unpredictable than expected?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Interested to see how Salah looks tomorrow vs Russia


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

First I heard of this odd rule.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008647459445313536


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England really needs to work on that defense. I don't want to relive that Iceland match from 2 years ago. Overall - we saw the same problems England had during past years. They should've scored like 4 times in the first 10 minutes. Anyway, I support this team, let's see what they got next.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Damn Colombians, messing up my FF chances! Rodriguez and Mina both on the bench...


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England winning that's what counts , I'm gonna be happy if we draw against Belgium and beat panama as Belgium have the best players but they don't work well as a group , hopefully we can exploit that with a 1 nil win , but I'll take a draw, for me teams who have a shot of winning of what I've seen saw far, Portugal, Germany ( never count out the Germans even though they lost ) spain, , Argentina , England but as usual there will be a surprise team like every other tournament!


Good luck to all w.f. Memebers teams who are playing in the tournament!

:wink2:

Peace y'all.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Morning everyon

2 minutes into this game and the shadow down the middle of the field is already pissing me off. 

Holy shit!!! Colombia down to 10 men and a penalty to Japan 3 minutes in!!!!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a ridiculously stupid thing to do so early in the game. Let it go in, you’ve got 87 minutes to get back into the game (with 11 men) and every chance of going on to win it...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

9th Penalty Kick of the tournament (in only the 15th game) and the second fastest red card in tournament history.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> 9th Penalty Kick of the tournament (in only the 15th game) and the second fastest red card in tournament history.


First red card of this World Cup too. Could have been 11 penalties if it was illegal to rugby tackle Harry Kane in the box...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

yep, latest into a tournament without a red card since 1986 which had it's first red card in the 16th game of the tournament.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

No way that was a Colombia free kick, clever execution though...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sneaky free kick. You are right though Rankles, it shouldn't have been a free kick.

Colombia equalize and this game has been really equal even with Colombia down a man. More goals coming in this one I feel.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This Colombia vs Japan game has been fun in terms of drama.

As for England last night it all felt like a bit of false hope again, playing some really good football in the first half only to put in a crappy performance in the second, impossible to judge them after that because they'll be far more harder games to come than that, yet last night we only managed to scrape a 2-1 victory, the match against Belgium will tell us a lot.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

this has been an entertaining game if you are a neutral.

4th goal of the tournament directly from a free kick.....there were only 3 total in all of the 2014 tournament.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fantastic game after that disastrous start for Columbia, lets hope we see some more goals


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

this half has been more "Yeah, Japan is clearly up a man". The rest of the first half was pretty even.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well, that’s a turnip for the books...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I got Poland to win this, African teams to go without a single point through 5 games, and the PC police will still be outraged when not enough spots are given to African countries when the tournament expands to 48 teams.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> First I heard of this odd rule.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008647459445313536


WTF :lmao 

I swear when Kane scored his 2nd goal yesterday the whole England team jumped on him lol.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

the best is that Sunday League clip where all run back to the bench and celebrate on their side of half, so the other team kicks off and goes and scores.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOAqGnbivBw


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Colossal fuck up from Poland. Horrific back pass and a horrible charge out by Szczesny.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Switchblade Club said:


> WTF :lmao
> 
> I swear when Kane scored his 2nd goal yesterday the whole England team jumped on him lol.


Guy whose tweet you remarked on actually notes that.

https://twitter.com/BantsFootballFC/status/1009091567435636736

Other teams doing it too. We don't notice it usually due to camera angles and such, but teams always have one player sitting it out.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I get that was a weird time for the ref to allow the Senegalese player back on, but still, that can't happen.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> Guy whose tweet you remarked on actually notes that.
> 
> https://twitter.com/BantsFootballFC/status/1009091567435636736
> 
> Other teams doing it too. We don't notice it usually due to camera angles and such, but teams always have one player sitting it out.


Interesting.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Oh yeah Japan is the first team from Asia to gain victory on the first match but it seems they played more carefully on first half before coach change the composition on second half

Poland Fu*ked up by Senegal


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> I get that was a weird time for the ref to allow the Senegalese player back on, but still, that can't happen.


*The ball was going towards Senegal's goal when Niang was allowed back on. Not the ref's or Niang's fault that the Poland player pretty much gave him the assist and Szczesny misjudged his run. 

Overall a good 1st round I think. Not a single 0-0 game so far. That must be some kind of record for a World Cup. 

Not every game have been super entertaining, but most of the games have been pretty close and interesting to follow. 

Shock of the tournament so far has to be Brazil only drawing in their first game. Switzerland ain't bad but Brazil has been very impressive in the qualifiers and their matches leading up to the World Cup. 

Lets hope for more goals, drama and entertaining matches in round 2 and throughout the rest of the tournament. *


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well, fair to say Group H isn’t going as I expected...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> I got Poland to win this, African teams to go without a single point through 5 games, and the PC police will still be outraged when not enough spots are given to African countries when the tournament expands to 48 teams.


RKing85 0 - 1 Outraged SJW N-word-loving PC Police


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Poland and Colombia both lost?? :wat


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Did not see that result coming. Poland was the better team but Senegal took full advantage of their chances.

I'll go with a 1-1 draw here in this one. Think Russia "tests out" Salah's shoulder at some point in the first 10 minutes?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ucok said:


> Oh yeah Japan is the first team from Asia to gain victory on the first match but it seems they played more carefully on first half before coach change the composition on second half
> 
> Poland Fu*ked up by Senegal


What??? Iran won their first match as well... Japan were the first asian team to beat a south american one according to bbc.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

couple minutes late coming back for the second half and missed that goal.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That's it for Egypt ;-;7


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Russia with 8 goals in 150 minutes of soccer.

Yeah, wonder what odds you could have gotten on that. Even betting a dollar on that you would be a gazillionaire now.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

“You have to feel sorry for Mo Salah.” 

Away to fuck, Pearce, no I don’t. Robot shagging nonce. Hope he does his other shoulder.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Man, people were saying going in that Egypt was a one man team, Salah and nothing else what so ever. I figured people were just exaggerating and Egypt would have a few other competent players.

Nope. It is Salah and nothing else what so ever.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

8 goals for Russia....jesus christ


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> “You have to feel sorry for Mo Salah.”
> 
> Away to fuck, Pearce, no I don’t. Robot shagging nonce. Hope he does his other shoulder.


Someone really hates Liverpool :ambrose3

Good for Salah that he got a goal in, but who the fuck saw Russia as a team who'd score 8 goals in ~190 minutes coming? And tbh their midfield is actually very competent. I don't think they'll make it past the round of 16 (cause they'll face Spain or Portugal), but still, they didn't embarass themselves as a host nation.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Russia is surprising so far... it’s weird that so far they might be the most impressive team. I don’t expect it to last, but two back to back games with 3+ goals is nothing to dismiss.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

LOL Russia has scored as many goals as Spain did for the whole WC in 2010.

Gotta say Egypt CBs were good against Uruguay and ground passes but Dzyuba outpowered them today.

Feel sorry for Mo, not 100% thanks to Ramos and could not do his best. WC just went past him.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Someone really hates Liverpool :ambrose3


Did you just assume my feelings, TAF? Presume to tell me my own mindset? You don’t know me. You don’t know the first thing about me.

Negged. Apologise immediately or you’ll be reported as well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Goodbye Mo :mj2


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I’d probably be seriously pissed if that second Senegal goal had happened against England tbf. Don’t see why players should be allowed to come back on while the ball is in play. The backpass wasn’t great, but the Polish player wasn’t to know Mbiang had just come back on, and the keeper would have got to it otherwise...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wednesday looks like being a day of blowouts...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Wednesday looks like being a day of blowouts...


Which means the exact opposite will probably happen ahah


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:salah :berried "feel sorry for him"... lol

Russia lowkey being one of the better teams so far :wow


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009370101865426944
fpalm


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> Did you just assume my feelings, TAF? Presume to tell me my own mindset? You don’t know me. You don’t know the first thing about me.
> 
> Negged. Apologise immediately or you’ll be reported as well.


Don't know if you're serious or not, but in either case....


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Morning gentlemen.

My predictions have been shit so far this tournament, but I am feeling confident today. Like Portugal comfortably in this one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

R.O.N.A.L.D.O


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ronaldo getting double digits this tournament would not shock me


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I suggested jokingly that he'd wrap the golden boot up by the end of the group stage. 

That could happen 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is what happens when I leave Ronaldo out of my FF team...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

@Andre bunnet watch! Amrabat! That he flung it off in disgust after fifteen minutes, however, means he’s automatically disqualified from the World Bunnet XI. 

I’ll be honest. I can’t really be arsed with Ronaldo but I hope he leathers in fifty. Twenty three penalties. Nine tap-ins. Sixteen goalkeeper howlers. A big dodgy deflection or six. Pele spitting the dummy. The whole shebang.

edit: away and fuck yer mentions


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ronaldo and Own Goals are going to be neck and neck for Golden Boot all tournament.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Could easily argue Morocco have played well enough to at least be level. How the fuck did they lose to Iran?


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal got that goal and then went to sleep it seems. You'd think they were playing Spain again.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yup, Portugal started off on fire, then they got the goal and were like "ehh, fuck it". Pure lazyness. I wouldn't mind if Morocco scored, cause it would wake the Portuguese the fuck up.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fantastic save from Patricio, getting down to get that headed ball off the free kick in the 57th


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Morocco have absolutely bossed this, and they’re going to lose...


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal are playing like garbage. This is inexcusable. Everything is systematically failing on their side.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

hoping Morocco can find a last ditch equalizer. They deserve it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal were p.shit from the moment Ronaldo scored. Morocco had all the possession and kept going, but they've just no real quality in the final third and badly missed a striker, otherwise they could/should have got something out the game. Similar to their first game too tbh.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:mark: at Ronaldo finally embracing facial hair :lenny 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal were much more tactically sound at the Euro, and not nearly as defensive as they were today. Santos is overcompensating over those 3 goals conceded against Spain, I mean its Spain for crying out loud. The counter attacks were so poor , I don't understand what Santos was doing today


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal won, but speaking as a Portuguese, they have no merit in this win whatsoever. They were dogshit. William Carvalho should NEVER be in the starting XI again because he was completely useless; Raphael Guerreiro, as talented as he is, played awful; the midfield was a complete black hole of nothingness (no wonder, William was supposed to be the big star); Gonçalo Guedes had better not be a forwarder next time because he can't finish even if the Goddamn keeper deliberately left the goal-line open for him; José Fonte got a little better after a while but he fucked up way too often...... everything went wrong. Every single thing went wrong. Rui Patrício was the saving grace, he played great. Ronaldo got a couple of shining moments too (goal included) but he couldn't Maradona himself to carrying a bag of trash and surviving the onslaught of Moroccan pressure. Moutinho and Pepe had one or two decent things happening for them. The rest all sucked. You guys sucked today, and honestly, Morocco deserved to at least draw.... how in the bloody fucking hell did they lose to Iran on an own goal? Unbelievable. That's not to say that it was just their performance that completely outdid expectations; Portugal's was worse than every expectation as well. If Portugal doesn't work their midfield issues asap, they'll get knocked out in the round of 16 with ease.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Portugal are playing like garbage. This is inexcusable. Everything is systematically failing on their side.


It was the goal happening so early that caused this. Portugal it seems fully intends to do nothing but defend especially when they're up, which hey, got them the trophy two years ago. Still though I can certainly understand disappoint here, Morocco is hardly a top side so you'd expect Portugal would be willing to risk something and play a normal game of football. 

Pepe celebrating a block like he just scored sums it up I think. Speaking of Pepe, up to his old tricks I see with the ol' tap on the shoulder == taking gunshot. It's a shame because stuff like that is what he'll be remembered for, and not the fact that he very much is an elite defender and key to Portugal winning the Euro in 2016. William Carvalho was sleep walking the whole match, often putting too much power on things too. Guerreiro shockingly didn't get booked considering he was fouling so often that it felt like 90% of Portugal's fouls were just him, the fouling occurring as he had a terrible game and was being beaten everywhere. Guedes started the game which is baffling after his terrible display last game, but outside being poor defensively in the first... 20 mins or so? He didn't do much wrong... granted it was because Portugal rarely attacked so he didn't have chances to botch things (which means they'll stick him on next game too no doubt). Ronaldo got the important goal early, nearly catching a boot to the head, and should have had a penalty near the end too. I can understand not giving it straight away because from that angle there appeared to be no contact, but he checked the VAR and everything so... yeah, should have been given. Patrício was golden out there and likely Portugal's best player. Against the stronger sides they will very much need him to make saves like that.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

John Terry on female commentators:lmao

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009427687767773184


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal vs Morocco was a bit shit really Ronaldo making the difference as he usually does, think they need to make a couple of changes in their next game particularly dropping Guedes or Bernardo for the next game because they have been pretty trash in the opening 2 games for Portugal.

Here's hoping Suarez & Cavani turn up and give Saudi Arabia the inevitable pounding that we expect! However I hear that the Saudi players were threatened by the Royal family or whatever so they will probably be fighting for their lives today.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Unorthodox said:


> Portugal vs Morocco was a bit shit really Ronaldo making the difference as he usually does, think they need to make a couple of changes in their next game particularly dropping Guedes or Bernardo for the next game because they have been pretty trash in the opening 2 games for Portugal.
> 
> Here's hoping Suarez & Cavani turn up and give Saudi Arabia the inevitable pounding that we expect! However I hear that the Saudi players were threatened by the Royal family or whatever so they will probably be fighting for their lives today.


Perhaps literally.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

you could certainly argue Morocco was the better team in both of their games, and they have two losses to show for it.

Obviously going with Uruguay in this one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Yeah Morocco have actually looked a very good team that could probably get out of some of these groups with some better finishing. Portugal back to the usual Portugal after the Spain game. A bunch of passangers with Ronaldo’s fortune dragging them through. *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

and you could also certainly argue Portugal was second best in both games and they have 4 points.

Tournament of the set pieces. Like half the goals in this tournament have come off of PK's, free kicks, or corner kicks.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Goro Majima said:


> John Terry on female commentators:lmao
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009427687767773184


I watched it with the 5 Live radio commentary after the first 15 minutes. No problem with female commentators, but Sparks has a terrible tone of voice for commentary and I found it hard to listen to...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Suarez looks slow these days, still has that knack for being in the right place at the right time though...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I said after the Iran game that Morocco were much better than that result suggested and they really had the beating of Portugal today. Much better in the final third and fewer suspect shots wellied from distance. End product wasn’t great, but they at least made Rui Patricio work. They’ll probably end up bowing out with no points and that’s really harsh on them. 



Rankles75 said:


> I watched it with the 5 Live radio commentary after the first 15 minutes. No problem with female commentators, but Sparks has a terrible tone of voice for commentary and I found it hard to listen to...


Martin Keown is also shite and appears to be breathing through a straw. I’m loathe to defend anything John Terry does, but it is what it is.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If this game ends 1-0 for Uruguay after Suarez scored but with Saudi Arabia creating more chances than anyone expected, there is some kind of curse going on for today's matches for the big AND minnow teams.

Spain struggling a 1-0 victory against Iran confirmed.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wonder what Evra thought of Vicky Sparks :cozy


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pretty poor game. Despite the points tally, Uruguay have been a big disappointment so far...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

So, the Saudi’s play damage limitation all game, then sit around looking dejected that they lost? :hmmm


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Missed Portugal - Morocco and only caught the last 20 minutes of Uruguay - Saudi Arabia. After reading comments here and watching a few highlights, it looks like I didn't miss much in these games. Hopefully Spain - Iran will be better then the other two games today. 

Ronaldo continuing to score. I hope he can take Portugal far. *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Going with Spain to win this game by multiple goals.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This has got 0-0 written all over it...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Never easy to break through a 10 man defence, no matter how good you are...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

true. Feels very similar to Argentina/Iran from the last World Cup. Messi scored the only goal in extra time and all 11 Iran players were between the ball and the net at the time Messi hit it if I recall correctly.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hope Spain score soon, this is boring the crap out of me...


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I do not understand the decision to start Vasquez. I would have gone with Asensio myself


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain really needs to be careful here. Lose here and they're basically out, draw and it's still trouble as Morocco is unlikely to make it easy for them.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal may have had an atrocious game, but Uruguay wasn't that many steps behind them lazyness-wise. And at least Morocco played quality football; Saudi Arabia could hardly control a ball and still sorta created more chance.... chances than they had any right to. They got 5-0'd by Russia and Uruguay only phones in a 1-0 on them?

And apparently Iran are now boring the fuck out of everyone and Spain can't break through them. I cannot envision a world where Spain will struggle to get out of this group, but eesh.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain finally scores. thank god. Now Iran has to actually try and do something. This has been shameful soccer from the Iranians through the first hour.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Very fortunate goal for Spain there. Unlucky for the Iranians getting that disallowed goal.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not seeing the offsides on those replays. Looks level with the defender.

Edit: and Spain is not impressing me. Lucky to not be tied. And their back line looks slow and confused on defense. Wuite a few chances they’ve gifted Iran. If Iran had a Ronaldo, this would be 3-1.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lucky goal, but I don’t care. Can’t blame Iran for their tactics (apart from all the play acting), but it’s terrible to watch...


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Isco is such a fantastic player


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Whoever gets Spain in the first round in the knockouts should be salivating at the chance. They do not look good.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

WTForward roll?


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That Iranian player thought he was in a football anime there or something. Somersault long throw in? As embarrassing as him not throwing it was, at least he took it right afterwards instead of trying to throw in while imbalanced.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Whoever gets Spain in the first round in the knockouts should be salivating at the chance. They do not look good.


 @Seb ; @Seb ; @Seb ;

opcorn


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Gotta admit: after their goal, Spain stopped giving a shit, just like Portugal and Uruguay. Disappointing performances from the three favorites in their respective matches, despite all of them getting 1-0 victories (madness).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Not seeing the offsides on those replays. Looks level with the defender.


Ready to change your opinion here?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not a great day of games

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rugrat said:


> @Seb ; @Seb ; @Seb ;
> 
> opcorn


It’s true. Or do you think that lazy of defense will not punish them against better teams? If I’m right and it is A v B in the knockout first round then Spain is in trouble. Russia has proven they can score and Uruguay will have loads of space with players afraid they’ll be bit. Neither match up looks good for Spain.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Not seeing the offsides on those replays. Looks level with the defender.


http://www.specsavers.co.uk/



Kabraxal said:


> Whoever gets Spain in the first round in the knockouts should be salivating at the chance. They do not look good.


They were great against Portugal and have easily been the best performers out of the favourites (Germany, Spain, Brazil, France).

Do you ever post anything that isn't complete rubbish? :hmm:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Imagine it. Ball in your hands. Massive point against Spain on the line. One last kiss of the ball. A prayer to the old gods and the new. 

Front flip right on yer cunt.

What a World Cup. 



Joel said:


> Ready to change your opinion here?


I’d very much doubt that.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It is hard to play against a team that sticks 11 men behind the ball.

The issue Spain had today is that only Isco was looking to try take the mantle and create something himself. The rest of them were all content knocking the ball around and waiting to link up that perfect move.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

WE PERU TOMORROW.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain came off worse than Portugal today to me. Portugal you could see were playing with no urgency, no pressing, and fully in defence. Spain, while not perhaps playing at their full capacity were clearly trying to score. 

If Russia tops their group I think both Portugal and Spain are going to go hard in their third game. Uruguay looks very beatable while Russia has quite a lot of momentum behind them even if the sides they've beaten have just been a hobbled Egypt and Enhancement talent Arabia. I want Portugal in first because we need a Portugal vs Argentina in the quarters (even with a lesser team around him, my money is on Ronaldo humiliating Messi who'll retire in shame afterwards)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009527591768940545
:mj


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> http://www.specsavers.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww... did I hurt your feelings speaking truth about a questionable back line? For people that like to think they know more, you sure post a lot of bullshit.

Letting in 3 goals is great now? Well... La Liga fans don’t know shit about good defense so no shock there. And never claimed they performed worse than those “favourites”. Read the post again and take out the butthurt you feel and realise I was talking about the two teams they will face in the next round and uow they will mot be afraid of this team at all. If Iran could finish, Spain would have lost.

But keep up the typical insults that just expose you for the fraud you are.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Seb getting torn a new one :banderas


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Iran fought well.
If they play like this against Portugal, they have a good chance of qualifying.

I'd love to see Portuguese coach ending Portugal in the WC.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal is a team wihout ideas. Our 'strategy' relies on Ronaldo having a good day.
Russia, even though they looked good, hasn't faced a challenge yet.
Uruguay have a great defense, but they have only one way of playing, and it doesn't always work out. They'll play the same way against Spain or Portugal than they did against Saudi Arabia or Egypt.
Spain play the better football out of the 4 clearly, but their defense looks shaky at times.

I wouldn't try to make any ''safe'' bets.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Would love to see Peru fix their inability to finish and give (another team who underwhelmed in their 1st game) France a shitkicking. Give them a little bit of that Mexico-on-Germany chilli.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

La Liga defences being called crap, by the same poster who says that Uruguay, with Atletico Madrid's outstanding central defensive partnership, which hasn't conceded a goal in this tournament so far, will probably beat Spain. Incredible lack of awareness.

:bosque

Uruguay have been utterly mince so far in attack, so would need to improve a lot to beat even a defensively ropey Spain. Suarez looks resigned to living the rest of his life in a glue pot, while Cavani has had worse service than a black man in Starbucks. Knock outs are a crap shoot though, so it could happen, but imagine watching Uruguay in those first two games and thinking they've looked dangerous.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> Portugal is a team wihout ideas. Our 'strategy' relies on Ronaldo having a good day.
> Russia, even though they looked good, hasn't faced a challenge yet.
> Uruguay have a great defense, but they have only one way of playing, and it doesn't always work out. They'll play the same way against Spain or Portugal than they did against Saudi Arabia or Egypt.
> Spain play the better football out of the 4 clearly, but their defense looks shaky at times.
> ...


Portugal is basically 2004 Greece but with the addition of the best player in the world to their team. As we've seen, as ugly as it might be, it works. Ronaldo gets few chances, but as teams dominate the ball and press forward it means that when he gets something he can make more of it. Plus we have to remember that as long as Ronaldo is paired up with a Pauleta tribute act that Portugal is basically playing with 10 men at all times, so give 'em a bit of a break. Hard to beat another team when they have a man on you.

Russia's first real test is a dodgy Uruguay who are already through themselves. Everything points to a Russia win but I don't think it'll say anything on just how good they are.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm only going back a few pages as you've all been on good form for the most part. These are the posts that got my attention, some good and some shit. Some I just wanted to comment on.



Switchblade Club said:


> Interested to see how Salah looks tomorrow vs Russia


Shite.



RBrooks said:


> England really needs to work on that defense. I don't want to relive that Iceland match from 2 years ago. Overall - we saw the same problems England had during past years. They should've scored like 4 times in the first 10 minutes. Anyway, I support this team, let's see what they got next.


Work on that defence? Tunisia were horrid, nowhere near scoring until Walker monged it up. Unless that's what you're referring to? We could play the three goalkeepers at centre backs vs Panama and it'd make no difference.



Switchblade Club said:


> Interesting.


I did not know this was a rule. (it's that off the pitch thing).



RKing85 said:


> Did not see that result coming. Poland was the better team but Senegal took full advantage of their chances.
> 
> I'll go with a 1-1 draw here in this one. Think Russia "tests out" Salah's shoulder at some point in the first 10 minutes?


Poland were the better team? WHAT??????????? They were horseshit. You don't go 3-0 down and be the better team. Good header for the Poland goal though.



GOD OF CUNT said:


> “You have to feel sorry for Mo Salah.”
> 
> Away to fuck, Pearce, no I don’t. Robot shagging nonce. Hope he does his other shoulder.


You leave Mr Robot Wars alone. Without him all Robot Wars would have been is a load of autistic acne vessels trying not to lick Phillipa Forrester's face like a bus window.



Jam said:


> :salah :berried "feel sorry for him"... lol
> 
> Russia lowkey being one of the better teams so far :wow


"lowkey" :trips10 that word is like a Jimmy Saville molesting.



Kabraxal said:


> Not seeing the offsides on those replays. Looks level with the defender.
> 
> Edit: and Spain is not impressing me. Lucky to not be tied. And their back line looks slow and confused on defense. Wuite a few chances they’ve gifted Iran. If Iran had a Ronaldo, this would be 3-1.














Kabraxal said:


> Whoever gets Spain in the first round in the knockouts should be salivating at the chance. They do not look good.














Kabraxal said:


> It’s true. Or do you think that lazy of defense will not punish them against better teams? If I’m right and it is A v B in the knockout first round then Spain is in trouble. Russia has proven they can score and Uruguay will have loads of space with players afraid they’ll be bit. Neither match up looks good for Spain.














Kabraxal said:


> Awww... did I hurt your feelings speaking truth about a questionable back line? For people that like to think they know more, you sure post a lot of bullshit.
> 
> Letting in 3 goals is great now? Well... La Liga fans don’t know shit about good defense so no shock there. And never claimed they performed worse than those “favourites”. Read the post again and take out the butthurt you feel and realise I was talking about the two teams they will face in the next round and uow they will mot be afraid of this team at all. If Iran could finish, Spain would have lost.
> 
> But keep up the typical insults that just expose you for the fraud you are.


1. He was a mile offside. It's not from the initial cross where 2 of them were slightly off anyway, it's just before the goal when the guy was about 5 foot offside.

2. Ronaldo's goals vs. Spain were two set pieces (one of them a great free kick) and a De Gea fuck up. Iran were too shit scared for most of the game. They had a couple of chances, maybe the header Ronaldo would have put away but they did fuck all in comparison.

3. Spain only didn't look good as they couldn't break Iran down, it's unlikely they'd play a team that defensive again so they'll have more space in future games. I wanted them out though, I'd rather play Iran if I was England.

4. Russia have scored goals against the worst team at the World Cup in Saudi Arabia and a very poor Egypt side, we'll see how they do vs two good defenders against Uruguay. Uruguay also have a fucking donkey in Cavani up front so I'd not be too worried.

5. He didn't question the defence.

6. Seb is my brethren. Along with Andre, Anark, Joel, DA, Jam, Rugrat, Curry and probably someone else. You are not. You will never be part of this Fitba Crew. This is like Mean Girls and you're not one of us.

7. Butthurt, feelings, fraud. Can you please be more of a stereotypical keyboard warrior?

8. C
9. A
10. B
11. B
12. A
13. G
14. E


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The “if Iran could finish they’d have beaten Spain” line is the same sort of washed argument fans of club teams make every season for why they missed out on the league or a cup competition. “If we’d finished that chance against _______ and we’d been more clinical against _______ we’d have been won the _______.” That kind of argument might make sense in theory, but you need to then apply it to every other team with a similar case. Which is usually every single team. You certainly need to apply it to Spain tonight, who had more than decent chances of their own. I don’t think this Spain side are perfect by any means. They looked a bit shaky directly after going ahead and you could tell they had no desire to try and break down that block again if Iran equalised. They looked susceptible a few times to the counter against Portugal as well. But I’d say the only big team that looked to have as strong a balance was Brazil. 

And for all I care Barca and Real can get fucked in a big fire, before I get hit with the butthurt La Liga fanboy bulljive.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

God of Cunt is right there. Unless you're really damn bad all teams get chances and if they hit them in then they can win any game really. 

They also have started bad before and went on to win it, and considering they should comfortably get to the Semis with Russia/Uruguay and then France/Argentina being the likely matches before then... we'll see just how much they improve.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Awww... did I hurt your feelings speaking truth about a questionable back line? For people that like to think they know more, you sure post a lot of bullshit.
> 
> Letting in 3 goals is great now? Well... La Liga fans don’t know shit about good defense so no shock there. And never claimed they performed worse than those “favourites”. Read the post again and take out the butthurt you feel and realise I was talking about the two teams they will face in the next round and uow they will mot be afraid of this team at all. If Iran could finish, Spain would have lost.
> 
> But keep up the typical insults that just expose you for the fraud you are.


I've been beaten to responding to this salty drivel by a couple of others, but here goes:

You said you couldn't see how this was offside:










Then decide to label someone else a fraud.

:mj4

Andre pointed this out already, but Spain are likely to play an all La Liga defence in Uruguay. Good job shooting yourself in the foot with that irrelevant attempt at a put-down.

Uruguay have, however, looked pretty limp up front, and Russia, the other possible opponents, have beaten Saudia Arabia (ranked the worst team in the tournament by basically every betting website) and Egypt, who were also fucking awful as their only decent player wasn't ready to play. Massive leap to say they'll now beat Spain.

"hurt feelings" 

"butthurt" 

"fraud" 

"bullshit"

The full marquee of internet tough guy phrases there, and then you close out your post with "keep up the typical insults".

:sodone


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Vader said:


> I did not know this was a rule. (it's that off the pitch thing).


Ignores the fact that I made the original post about this subject, but then...



Vader said:


>


...punctuates several more points with gifs of BOLO YEUNG.

I'm so confused right now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I might not have gone back as far as your post/not paid enough attention.

I do apologise.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I too apologise.

Let's all apologise.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Easily worst day of the world cup so far


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kaizen said:


> Easily worst day of the world cup so far


Next couple days look good though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

today was a slog for sure.

I’m amazed at how well they are using VAR at the tournament. It is an absolute gong show in MLS. I feared the worst for this tournament and have been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

awful games last night tbh. Morocco played fairly well and Portugal were trash, but I'm glad I didn't bother with Spain/Iran and only watched parts of Uruguay/Saudi Arabia. both seemed boring.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

As we are all apologising, here's John Terry explaining that his house didn't have any audio.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009492654621675521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009503510105378825
:lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Just blame Martin Keown like a normal cunt, John. Fuck sake.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That sounds so ridiculous that I am almost tempted to believe him.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Cunt


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Why would he apologize lol. For posting his opinion?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Today I will be supporting Peru because I am peruvian :grin2:

Also supporting Australia for the reason on my sig >


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

morning everybody.

I'll go Denmark 2-1 to start today's games. 

Got to be better games today than there were yesterday.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Backing Portugal because that is where my family is from and where I was born.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

gorgeous flick from Jorgensen and great finish from Erickson. So often you see that end up 20 rows deep but he got his foot over it nicely. Denmark up early. Erickson nearly hurt himself in the celebration. Went for the knee slide and his knees kind of dug in. Looked really awkward. haha.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Come on peru win me some money


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Peru is out if they lose. France up 1-0. This game is going to be wide open the rest of the way. More goals to come.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Bloody French and their jammy goals...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We are fucked lol.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The speed at which France counter attacks is incredible. Could be the difference maker in the knockout rounds.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well peru is on full attack.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

10 minutes left to save their tournament.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well that's it for peru 

Like this I don't see france winning the world cup and I hope they don't.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France were pretty average again, look better with Giroud up front though. Peru are another of those teams who look decent up until the final third...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Argentina vs Croatia is the most interesting match up since Spain vs Portugal.

A match Argentina could so easily lose, both need to improve since their first outings.

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I got 1-1 draw in this one for the record.

Weird seeing Croatia in not red/white or blue


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

1st half over. Messi's total contribution: A single cross in. Guy is MIA. 

Croatia looked the stronger side for much of that half and had the better chances.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

lol. What a joke Argentina is turning out to be. Now I see why a surprisingly high number of people had Argentina not getting out of the group.

Think Messi will retire again if Argentina doesn't get out of the group?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What an absolute willy.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a howler from the Argentine keeper. He looked shaky as hell in the first half and it has only continued.



RKing85 said:


> lol. What a joke Argentina is turning out to be. Now I see why a surprisingly high number of people had Argentina not getting out of the group.
> 
> Think Messi will retire again if Argentina doesn't get out of the group?


I'd say the odds are good on him retiring again. He has been MIA in this game so people will blame him for the team's failures too I'm sure, and he'll not be able to take it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Time to see if "the GOAT Messi" can live up to his nickname


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

to be fair, he has 0 help what so ever. Messi single handily got Argentina to the World Cup. If they didn't have Messi, Argentina would have finished like 8th in South American qualifying.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> lol. What a joke Argentina is turning out to be. Now I see why a surprisingly high number of people had Argentina not getting out of the group.
> 
> Think Messi will retire again if Argentina doesn't get out of the group?


Well to be fair, Croatia is a pretty strong team, definitely very underrated by a lot of people. So I can see why Argentina are having a tough time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Time to see if "the GOAT Messi" can live up to his nickname


Not much you can do when the rest of the team are shit


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Modric is the best midfielder of this generation tbhtbh


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I can't even say Argentina's defence is garbage. I don't want to degrade garbage like that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Not much you can do when the rest of the team are shit


Cristiano has scored 4 goals with a team that is just as bad :shrug


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Not much you can do when the rest of the team are shit
> ...


Portugal's defence is miles better then Argentina's. Football is a team game. Messi has been poor but so has the whole Argentina team.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Messi has literally no help


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Actually starting to think it was a poor result for Iceland.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hope Iceland wins tomorrow by a few goals to for all intensive purposes eliminate Argentina.

Argentina going to the last 16 would be a joke.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Henry Hill?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

CROATIA. :drose


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

One of the worst coaching jobs ever by Sampaoli.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Argentina :mj2

Messi :mj2

Looks like the 2014 World Cup was Messi's last chance to get that trophy. :crying: 

It just sucks knowing that his window of opportunity to win a World Cup is basically closed after this and I say this because he's going to be too old to carry Argentina in future World Cups. He'll be 35 by the time we get to the 2022 FIFA World Cup. :kurtcry3

This is probably the last time we're going to be seeing this version of Messi on the grand stage and it really fucking sucks. 

Oh well.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:dead3

Good fuck them


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Words cannot describe the feelings coarsing through me... loved every second of the beatdown. Iceland, you have one job. Finish it. 

This is glorious.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Argentina being :jetbad

Aguero going missing

Mascherano retiring during the game :washed

Willy couldn't get it up :howler

Croatian fan in a water polo bunnet :trips8

Modric's goal :banderas

A jacket-less Sampaoli covering more ground on the touch line than any player on the pitch at this tournament ep2

Maradona out of his gourd in two different time zones :bosque

A nonsensically entertaining occassion, where there was actually something resembling a football match going on at the same time, with comedy defending and woeful finishing at both ends, yet... Vedran Corluka still managed to overshadow it ALL by being carded within a minute during a late cameo :yellowcard :mark:

I enjoyed that, for what it was.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I feel so sorry for Inca-land. :sadbecky

But Croatia look like world beaters.:becky2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Anyone who watched Argentina play in the qualifiers would know this isn't surprising. They are so bad.

At least I made some easy money, Croatia paying $3.50 against this awful team :lmao


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal may have had an absolute garbage performance against Morocco (and I may be a biased patriotism-fueled idiot for thinking this, but a disappointing one on top of how bad it was, due to the fact that the team beyond CR7 is actually half-talented), but at least Ronaldo has shown up and led the team to the necessary heights. Messi has unfortunately not been able to do that, and his supporting cast is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than Ronaldo's on paper. And yet, this 3-0 result proves that this Argentina just wasn't inspired in any remote way, and they got hammered by Croatia, an extremely inconsistent team (sometimes they're great, sometimes they're atrocious) who does have very good names but is basically a lesser version of Belgium in the "always the bridesmaid but never the bride despite the talent" club. If the Ssons hold the door and beat Nigeria, Argentina is done in the World Cup and Messi's last chance to win it in his physical prime is all but gone, unless his performance doesn't show any age if he makes it to the 2022 tourney. They can still get out of jail if Iceland draws or loses vs Nigeria, and they hammer Nigeria + Iceland doesn't beat Croatia. However, with the talent and the pedigree they have, Argentina should be breezing through the Group Stage. Proof that nothing is as we expect.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well deserved 3-nil against Argentina. Players should know better then to lose their heads at 2 down, start hitting people and barely moving when goal differences is going to be the only way Argentina can get through.

In the first game they gave Messi too much of the ball and he did nothing with it. In this second they decided to give Messi none of the ball. 



Roy Mustang said:


> Not much you can do when the rest of the team are shit


The difference is Messi's team should be much better, they under-perform because they have no spirit, which honestly as Captain starts with Messi.

Ronaldo's team as a whole is significantly worse than Messi's (some exceptions), however they have spirit, which as Captain also starts with Ronaldo who has great spirit and wills his team-mates on.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Messi has unfortunately not been able to do that, and his supporting cast is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than Ronaldo's on paper


It's really not. See the teams that played in the last games.

Patricio > Caballero
Pepe > Mercado
Otamendi > Fonte
Guerreiro > Tagliafico
Salvio = Cedric
João Mário > Acuña
William > Mascherano
Moutinho > Enzo Pérez
Bernardo Silva > Meza
Messi > Guedes
Ronaldo > Aguero

I don't get why people keep saying Ronaldo has less support than Messi.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

You’re playing for your country at the fucking World Cup, if you can’t man up and play that’s your fault. Messi is blameless for his teammates’ bottle jobs.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Messi is a fraud at international level.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> Guerreiro > Tagliafico


:deandre


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*They still got a chance. They were down and out in qualifying too and produced a miracle. 3rd goal might have seen them off though. 

Quality of finishing has been really poor this tournament. Peru looked a really good team but could probably be still going now without scoring. Likewise Morocco. Uruguay have looked poor but they’ll be hard to score against which is a nightmare in tournament football. France still look totally clueless. Starting Giroud is a step forward but they don’t play as a team. As do most of these teams which probably comes from a lack of consistency in modern international squads and general coaching level to get teams set up well. *


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rugrat said:


> :deandre


I mean, he said on paper... Guerreiro played terrible yesterday, but he's not in top form.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> It's really not. See the teams that played in the last games.
> 
> Patricio > Caballero
> Pepe > Mercado
> ...


 Because people assume Aguero, Higuaín, Icardi and Dybala play matches and perform at the same level as they do for their clubs. Icardi isn't in the squad, Dybala and Higuain have been used as subs.

Anyone who actually watches Argentina play would know they're not a good team and were always going to struggle to make it out of the group. I honestly don't know why people rate them so highly and expect them to suddenly become a decent team when they barely qualified. The only team who scored less in qualifiers was Bolivia :lol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> I mean, he said on paper... Guerreiro played terrible yesterday, but he's not in top form.


Fair enough. The classic England of 2004 - 2012 conudndrum. Great on paper shit on grass.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I just knew Caballero was going to stuff up, he looks so unsure at the back.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> Because people assume Aguero, Higuaín, Icardi and Dybala play matches and perform at the same level as they do for their clubs. Icardi isn't in the squad, Dybala and Higuain have been used as subs.
> 
> Anyone who actually watches Argentina play would know they're not a good team and were always going to struggle to make it out of the group. I honestly don't know why people rate them so highly and expect them to suddenly become a decent team.


And you could go on. Di Maria plays out of position, etc... It's easy to name names as if they all played together at the same time. But to be completely honest, I don't even blame most of the players. When you got a coach that fails in every aspect of what being a coach entails, then it doesn't matter what they do. 

You don't go against one of the best midfields in the tournament in Croatia with just Mascherano and Enzo Perez. You don't play Meza instead of Pavón. You don't play Acuña and Tagliafico at the same time. You don't play Salvio instead of Di Maria on the right. You don't take out your striker for another striker when the ball isn't even getting there. You don't look at Dybala and Lo Celso like they don't count. You don't do any of that.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



seabs said:


> *Quality of finishing has been really poor this tournament. *


This really can't be said enough. I think I've been mentioning it after nearly every game for the past five days in the chat box. It's got to the point where I'm wondering if they've just spray painted some old jabulanis. I mean, the vuvuzelas have found their way over to Russia, so who knows.

How have you been enjoying the tournament Seabs? What are your highlights so far?


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Argentina just do not gel as a team at all. 

Messi, for as great as he is, is not a leader in my opinion.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> You don't take out your striker for another striker when the ball isn't even getting there. You don't look at Dybala and Lo Celso like they don't count. You don't do any of that.


In regards to that... it is my understanding that Argentina had called to replace him before the goal actually came in, so he had to come off. I was watching with others and they saw it as an odd move. It in the rules that as they called for it that it has to go through right?



Michael Myers said:


> Argentina just do not gel as a team at all.
> 
> Messi, for as great as he is, is not a leader in my opinion.


I agree with this heavily. Messi has no business being the team captain. He has no spirit, is negative, and it just infects the rest of the team.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

12 months ago Sampaoli was Messi fans' 2nd favourite manager. What happened?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

A gloriously unsurprising result tonight, this Argentina side are nothing more than a good forward line; however their forward line has been made to look like shit because their shit defence and midfield can't get the ball to them. Croatia got their tactics spot on tonight, putting an extra man in midfield in Brozovic, him, Modric and Rakitic ran the show and beat up Argentina's midfield, they also exploited their weakness in wide areas, Perisic and Rebic were quality at times.

Just glad to see Croatia play better than they did against Nigeria, a classy side who could well be darkhorses. Argentina struggling is the least surprising thing of this World Cup, wouldn't even surprise me if they don't get to the R16.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Damn that was some +18 rated stuff what croatia did to argentina... and his last match is against nigeria and we all know what happend in their last match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



CesaroSwing said:


> 12 months ago Sampaoli was Messi fans' 2nd favourite manager. What happened?


This is a guy who got embarrassed by Craig Shakespeare.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Just another example of him being let down by his teammates in another major tournement, one of the greats of this era fucking wasted by trash from top to bottom. Some will naturally scapegoat him as they always do but that’s only because of his brilliance. 

You deserved better Gonzo.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009902206366216192


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

As always, Messi fans trying to justify yet again that he is shit on his national squad :heston. 

He may be one of the GOATs at a club level, but when it comes to his national squad he sucks, he always does, that's why he is so hated in Argentina. I am peruvian and we have a very similar case. There is this striker named Claudio Pizarro, he has been awesome playing in Europe, in fact he is the top foreign scorer in the history of the Bundesliga, he has won everything with Bayern, but whenever he played with Peru he never really stood out and that's why people hate him here, that's the same case of Messi. I honestly think Messi regrets the decision he made when he was recruited for Barcelona when he was a kid, they've asked him if he wanted to play for Spain and him or his parents said no, if they would've had accepted he probably would be the undisputed GOAT by now.


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Thoughts about today's games: 

Only caught the last 20 minutes of Denmark - Australia, so cant say if any one of them deserved the win. Was rooting for Australia. They still have a chance of going through though. 

France - Peru was a good match and there should really have been more goals in this one. Sadly for Peru, they have not been clinical at all this tournament, and they're paying for it by going home in the 2nd round. 

I expected Croatia to win, but not by 3 goals and not by dominating Argentina as much as they did. I did predict Argentina to get knocked out in the group stages before the tournament began. I'm a Madrid fan and it's usually glorious to watch Messi fail on a football pitch, but to be fair, this game cannot be blamed on him. Not even the last match, even though he missed a penalty. 

The Argentinian side is poor, and Sampaoli missed big time with his tactics today. I do like his energy on the sideline, but when you're 2-0 down, you gotta chance formation and have on two strikers. Especially when you're not even creating the chances to begin with. Didn't really matter if it was Aguero, Higuain or freaking Martin Palermo. Not gonna miss Argentina, but I do hope Nigeria sneaks through with Croatia. *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sampoli is a fucking Mong


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

how hard can it be to start icardi up front with messi *on the right*, whoever the fuck on the left and drop trash players like enzo perez, acuna and meza from the starting 11 ? Start something like mascherano, lo celso and banega in midfield in a 4-3-3 instead of a fucking mid 4 of salvio, enzo perez, mascherano and acuna. Can't believe i bet my fucking hard earned fucking money and he starts this fucking 11.

Not salty btw.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

FUCK YEAH!!!

:swanson

My expectations were low pre tournament, I just wanted Croatia to survive the group. 
They are still low, because Croatia loves to break my heart after a big win (see '08 & '16).
But, daaaamn, what a great game. Still sloppy at times, but they bossed ARG. TBH it was probably the worst ARG side I saw in a WC.


Modric
:banderas

Rakitic
:banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*












Second scenario is the most ideal for Argentina.



But can they even beat Nigeria though?????


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> It's really not. See the teams that played in the last games.
> 
> Patricio > Caballero
> Pepe > Mercado
> ...


Dude, on paper, Argentina have a better supporting team. They have Di María, they have Dybala, they have Aguero, they have Calvani, they have Otamendi (and I don't get why none of them except Aguero and Otamendi were in the starting XI), and Mascherano is not worse than William Carvalho who is a useless sack of shit (what the hell is the fascination with him, again?). The problem is not just the talent being woefully under expectations (especially the midfield and defense); it's Sampaoli leading a team that should be world-class and has a lot of world-class talent to excrement heights with complete lack of strategy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009884591488987136
Can someone please explain to me what in the blue hell Domagoj Vida's haircut is all about? It's absolutely hideous


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kaizen said:


> Second scenario is the most ideal for Argentina.
> 
> 
> 
> But can they even beat Nigeria though?????


 Argentina are gone and frankly they don't deserve to advance with what they've shown in the WC so far.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> Argentina are gone and frankly they don't deserve to advance with what they've shown in the WC so far.


Agree, they play France anyway if they get through


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That Argentina performance was so damn bad. There was no plan.

A well organised b team could have beaten them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Watching the replay of that glorious match... it’s so beautiful :sk

That last goal makes me feel a little bad for Acuna. The one guy still trying while the rest of those bums don’t play through and then whine when GD should now be first on your mind. Still laughed despite the momentary twinge. I hope Nigeria embarrasses Argentina too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Funny thing, and I know it was just a friendly match, but my country got eliminated today after losing to France, yet, about a month ago, we beat Croatia 2-0 lol

If anyone understands spanish this will give you a good laugh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008049732516708358


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Punkhead said:


> Icardi not in Argentina's squad :lmao fuck Messi's backstage politics, I hope they crash and burn.


Thank you Croatia. Now if Iceland could finish 2nd, that would be perfect.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Argentina are a shambles of a team, have been for a long time. Pretty hilarious anyone can have the opinion that Messi shouldn't be captain when single handedly dragged them to this World Cup. Not that captaincy means much these days anyway (see Brazil).

Sampaoli went mental last night with that team selection. Theres 8-9 players in there that aren't even close to being good enough to play in a top team, and leaving out Banega/Lo Celso again and just playing a bunch of defenders/attackers and essentially trying to bypass the midfield (which includes Modric) was never going to work.

Hopefully that Rakitic performance can fool a Prem club to come in with a big offer for him, because he's been bang average for about 18 months when playing against organised teams.

He's a hard worker though. Get that chequebook out :smugjose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

To be fair to Sampaoli I didn’t think Argentina were that bad until the goal. They looked nervous at the back but no more than Croatia. Both teams missed great chances and I think one goal may have been the difference. 

He obviously prioritised work rate over quality – Messi and Aguero don’t do much out of possession but yesterday they were working hard when it was 0-0 and I think the idea was to get workers around them to put a high press on Croatia. It worked at times but left them extremely vulnerable. That said the personnel on show were just awful by their standards - trash players playing in trash leagues. The CB’s and Mascherano especially were atrocious – The latter was washed years ago and should have been in the studio sitting next to Zabaleta. No idea why Banega wasn’t playing given the difference he made vs Iceland. Messi needs more from the team but they needed more from him too – He was a ghost for most of the game and looked a broken man after the first goal. Poor. 

I can see why Dybala and Di Maria were left out but they’ve got to find a way to get these forwards to gel. I assume Messi will consider retirement again – Aguero and Higuain are coming to the end. They need to build around Dybala and Icardi and go from there.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> Argentina are a shambles of a team, have been for a long time. Pretty hilarious anyone can have the opinion that Messi shouldn't be captain when single handedly dragged them to this World Cup. Not that captaincy means much these days anyway (see Brazil).


He dragged them to the World Cup because he is a genius footballer and one of the best to ever do it. There is no doubts there.

But i do not see Messi as a leader. He does not have the personality for it. I can not see Messi lifting his team in situations like last night. After going 1-0 down they needed a leader to get them back on track and keep their heads up and there was nobody there. 

He can drag his team places through sheer quality of his play but not by his leadership skills


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009963699648548864

Apparently Argentina players gathered for a meeting & asked for Jorge Sampaoli to be removed as manager before match against Nigeria.



What a clusterfuck, wow.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009963699648548864
> 
> Apparently Argentina players gathered for a meeting & asked for Jorge Sampaoli to be removed as manager before match against Nigeria.
> 
> ...


Good.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Publicly throwing Sampaoli under the bus is shocking form considering he’s accomplished more in International management than any of those dogs have as players, reminiscent of Anelka and Martial. 

He showed more passion on the touchline than any one of them. Excuse making cowards not prepared to hold themselves accountable for their failures. "Professional" footballers - Disgraceful.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yeah, it's very disrespectful of the Argentina players to be honest.

He's obviously not a bad manager. He was excellent at Chile. I think the problem is, he has a style and the Argentina squad simply doesn't have the players that fit it. I've never seen such a top international country have such a lack of decent full backs. He's already tried 2 different systems in 2 different games. Both of them were garbage.

Personal differences haven't helped either. The fact Icardi wasn't called up after the season he's had is ridiculous. You need your best players picked and preferably played. How the likes of Meza is STILL starting games is beyond me. I believe he wasn't even in the original squad and only got called up when Lanzini was injured, so he can't be that fucking important.

Whilst I'd love England to have a much easier route (Argentina still have Messi ffs), I'd love to see Argentina go through. I'm one of those that really wants to see the best players play in the later rounds. It gets so hard for them now though. Iceland beat Nigeria today and it'll be over. You know all types of fuckery is happening in the Iceland/Croatia game. A draw gives Argentina hope, but I wouldn't even trust them to have a shot on goal against Nigeria, let alone win.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Irish Jet said:


> Publicly throwing Sampaoli under the bus is shocking form considering he’s accomplished more in International management than any of those dogs have as players, reminiscent of Anelka and Martial. Excuse making cowards not prepared to hold themselves accountable for their failures. "Professional" footballers - Disgraceful.


''Their'' failures.

Sampaoli is, I believe unintentionally, sabotaging the team. He has proven he doesn't have any idea of what he's doing, he has publically admited more than once that his idea of play is to have the team work for Messi to let him shine. How must the other players feel knowing that? He's not training Egypt or something where they only have one superstar, he's training Argentina. 

And you can't rest on past laurels forever. There comes a time when the players have to say enough. Messi carried them to the WC. When he doesn't do something, nobody does. That's not sustainable. What Sampaoli has been doing is ruining a great generation of players, with many of them being bench warmers or not even making it to the WC.

Imagine being Di Maria, having a great season, and then the coach makes you switch positions because he has a fetish for a guy who plays in the Argentinian league. Imagine being Rulli and learn that you're not even the 4th choice for keeper while knowing you probably should be n1. I can only imagine how things must be like in the locker room... One way or another, Sampaoli needs to get out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Reminds me of the 2010 French clusterfuck divide in the locker room


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fuck them for that although you can't excuse that selection


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009748968862044160
If you don't think they are on something, you're fucking deluded.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> ''Their'' failures.
> 
> Sampaoli is, I believe unintentionally, sabotaging the team. He has proven he doesn't have any idea of what he's doing, he has publically admited more than once that his idea of play is to have the team work for Messi to let him shine. How must the other players feel knowing that? He's not training Egypt or something where they only have one superstar, he's training Argentina.
> 
> ...


“Their failures” pre-date Sampaoli. They’ve never looked like a cohesive unit and as Messi fans always remind you the top players around him have underperformed throughout his career. It was their failure when Sampaoli’s Chile side beat them in 2016.

He’s sabotaging the team? It’s the worst kept secret in football that Icardi isn’t picked because the players don’t like him – Again an issue that predates Sampaoli. The players have constantly came out with similar quotes regarding Messi for years. When you have a player of that quality it’s inevitable your going to rely on him. 

He actually has past laurels, with a less talented squad. Maybe, just maybe this group of stars aren’t prepared to carry out a proven gameplan the way the Chile players selflessly would. He’s experimented time and again with different players who’ve consistently underperformed. He's obviously not done a good job and will deservedly be sacked eventually – But to publicly scapegoat him like this is disgraceful. Win together and lose together you cowards. 

Di Maria is a proven fraud who will mail things in when it gets tough. A talented player who will look for any excuse to bail – An awful example. Imagine being Mauro Icardi knowing that no amount of goals will be enough if you’re on Messi’s naughty list. Keep in mind Messi retired in 2016 due the shambolic setup of Argentina and now two years later Sampaoli is to blame when the same problems emerge? Just get the fuck out of here. There’ve been common denominators throughout this “great generation’s” shortcomings and Sampaoli isn’t one of them. You’re talking shit and making excuses for these cunts.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:mj4 I was gonna joke at how they're doing well but that looks ridiculous


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Irish Jet said:


> “Their failures” pre-date Sampaoli. They’ve never looked like a cohesive unit and as Messi fans always remind you the top players around him have underperformed throughout his career. It was their failure when Sampaoli’s Chile side beat them in 2016.
> 
> He’s sabotaging the team? It’s the worst kept secret in football that Icardi isn’t picked because the players don’t like him – Again an issue that predates Sampaoli. The players have constantly came out with similar quotes regarding Messi for years. When you have a player of that quality it’s inevitable your going to rely on him.
> 
> ...


What shortcomings pre Sampaoli? 2 Copa America Finals and a World Cup Final are considered shortcomings? You can say that, since they didn't achieve the best possible result they could achieve, sure. But compare it with Sampaoli's Argentina, who doesn't play any better than they did before, and apparently can't even get out of the group stages.

I half agree with you on something, Sampaoli's surely not the only one holding Argentina back. I know they had lockerroom issues before. But currently nothing is holding them back more than Sampaoli's way of doing things. You go a train a team like Argentina, it's your job to have a system in which their players can shine, not the other way around. One of the basics of being a coach is that you adapt to the players you have. Sampaoli has barely even tried to do that.

Argentina needed Di Maria in the last world cup, and he certainly performed. And for the record, I was celebrating Sampaoli's possible departure, not the way in which it is reportedly happening. Even though I can understand the frustration of the players... It's clear they're still trying to qualify, even though the move is censurable. I don't know of a single team in world cup history who succeeded while a good chunk of their best players were mishandled.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Craig Shakespeare has ended Sampaoli's career, the guy has been a total fuck up since then.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Morning everyone.

Going with Brazil here.

Sampaoli has publicly admitted he couldn't get this team to gel. How much of that you want to put on him and how much you want to put on the players is your opinion. It's obvious everybody has some level of blame. How much blame you want to put on Sampaoli, Messi, the midfield, the defence, the goalie, management, etc. is all personal opinion to some level. Strong cases can be made for all of them.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is one of the least entertaining Brazil sides to watch that I can remember...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*






The Iceland goalie directed it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Honestly think Brazil would be better if they subbed Neymar...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Brazil not having a lot of luck breaking down Costa Rica. And to beat Navas in net, you need to have high chance scoring opportunities.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nothing special as I thought, but Costa Rica seems to be slowing and weakening. 



RKing85 said:


> The Iceland goalie directed it.


He entered the World Cup to promote his films. Very ambitious marketing campaign.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lots of good posts over the last few pages.

Few points:

Icardi was given games in qualifying, didn't do anything with them (same as Dybala). I would've taken him, but you don't need more than a couple of out-and-out number 9's, and there's plenty of logic to taking Higuain and Aguero. I've read a few times that it's Mascherano who's really got the problem with him.

Sampaoli might be a good manager with a good record, but he hasn't done a good job here. Beyond Icardi, the team selection is all over the place. Why isn't Rulli even in the squad when he should be starting? Where is Papu Gomez? Why is Mercado playing as a CB ahead of Musacchio? Why aren't Banega and/or Lo Celso being used when the issue against Croatia was Messi having to come so deep to get the ball against Iceland? Why has Dybala not done anything in 13 caps? As was pointed out before, they had reached 3 straight international finals, and things weren't really turned around in qualifying after he came in either - dragged there by Messi.

Not sure on the reliability of Argentina journos but there's rumours going around that Aguero, Biglia, Banega, Di Maria, Mascherano have all already decided to retire, Messi will almost certainly do so as well.



Michael Myers said:


> He dragged them to the World Cup because he is a genius footballer and one of the best to ever do it. There is no doubts there.
> 
> But i do not see Messi as a leader. He does not have the personality for it. I can not see Messi lifting his team in situations like last night. After going 1-0 down they needed a leader to get them back on track and keep their heads up and there was nobody there.
> 
> He can drag his team places through sheer quality of his play but not by his leadership skills


Sure, he's not a vocal figure like a Ramos or a Buffon, but he leads by example. When you're so hopelessly dependant on one player, he becomes your leader by default - i.e. winning one game out of seven without him in qualifying, only outscoring Bolivia of all the teams in qualifying yet having the second top scorer, or not being able to score a single competitive goal not scored or assisted by him in 600 days leading up to the tournament. The problems with leadership go much deeper for Argentina than who wears the armband.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> Nothing special as I thought, but Costa Rica seems to be slowing and weakening.
> 
> 
> 
> He entered the World Cup to promote his films. Very ambitious marketing campaign.


genuine lol from me.

Brazil kicking it up a notch to start the second half.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Bullshit


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

great use of VAR there. Wasn't a PK.

Poor Mexico. Might win their group and will still get Brazil in the round of 16. haha.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> Sure, he's not a vocal figure like a Ramos or a Buffon, but he leads by example. When you're so hopelessly dependant on one player, he becomes your leader by default - i.e. winning one game out of seven without him in qualifying, only outscoring Bolivia of all the teams in qualifying yet having the second top scorer, or not being able to score a single competitive goal not scored or assisted by him in 600 days leading up to the tournament. The problems with leadership go much deeper for Argentina than who wears the armband.


I believe Messi can lift the team through his own individual merits, but i am not sure he can motivate the rest of the team to perform better.

It is not the knock on him as a player, it is more of a personality thing i feel.

I do agree that the issues go deeper. They way they looked defeated after going behind was alarming. It was crying for someone to kick them up the ass but it never happened. They were relying on Messi to come up with something special, but he was not on his game.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Great job from VAR there. Disgraceful from Neymar...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Man fuck Costa Rica


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Neymar is beyond frustrated with both his and his teams performance through 2 games. You can tell.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Coutinho :mark :mark


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We’re just not going to get a 0-0 at this World Cup, are we?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Brazil just saved themselves a ton of media blasting by rescuing this game in extra time. They will still get lots, but a win is better than a draw.

It's got to be so tough playing for Argentina or Brazil. If you don't win, you are shit. Maybe a big reason why some people like Diego Costa play for other countries.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Shame, petulant little shit doesn’t deserve a goal...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Michael Myers said:


> I believe Messi can lift the team through his own individual merits, but i am not sure he can motivate the rest of the team to perform better.
> 
> It is not the knock on him as a player, it is more of a personality thing i feel.
> 
> I do agree that the issues go deeper. They way they looked defeated after going behind was alarming. It was crying for someone to kick them up the ass but it never happened. They were relying on Messi to come up with something special, but he was not on his game.


He's a lot more out of his shell than he was when he was younger and is supposedly a lot more of a presence in the dressing room now.

Not saying he's a great captain, but he's definitely leading that team. I agree with you he's not the bulldozing personality or the most vocal though.

It's hard to lift the team if you're not being given the ball, he had less touches than the keeper in the first half and not a single Argentine player passed him the ball more than once. Barcelona are the opposite, they give him the ball at every opportunity :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:neymar

:lmao :lmao :done


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Neymar :mark :mark


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Neymar blubbing like a snot-nosed toddler after scoring a meaningless stoppage time goal against Costa frigging Rica. Have a word....


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:coutinho

Fucking bargain :banderas


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Neymar blubbing like a snot-nosed toddler after scoring a meaningless stoppage time goal against Costa frigging Rica. Have a word....


Salty Neymar haters :neymar


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> What shortcomings pre Sampaoli? 2 Copa America Finals and a World Cup Final are considered shortcomings? You can say that, since they didn't achieve the best possible result they could achieve, sure. But compare it with Sampaoli's Argentina, who doesn't play any better than they did before, and apparently can't even get out of the group stages.
> 
> I half agree with you on something, Sampaoli's surely not the only one holding Argentina back. I know they had lockerroom issues before. But currently nothing is holding them back more than Sampaoli's way of doing things. You go a train a team like Argentina, it's your job to have a system in which their players can shine, not the other way around. One of the basics of being a coach is that you adapt to the players you have. Sampaoli has barely even tried to do that.
> 
> Argentina needed Di Maria in the last world cup, and he certainly performed. And for the record, I was celebrating Sampaoli's possible departure, not the way in which it is reportedly happening. Even though I can understand the frustration of the players... It's clear they're still trying to qualify, even though the move is censurable. I don't know of a single team in world cup history who succeeded while a good chunk of their best players were mishandled.


Sampaoli took over Argentina when they were 5th in their Qualifying campaign. The problems were there long before he arrived. I think most would consider Argentina’s recent performances to be underwhelming for the last 10 years or so. Only Spain and Germany could rival the talent they’ve had at their disposal in that period and they’ve both got World Cups to show for it and Spain have two European championships. Argentina have definitely underachieved and individuals have underperformed long before Sampaoli. 

I’m not trying to absolve him from blame but if this public shaming from the team is true it’s a disgrace. Worse than that it could have serious ramifications for his personal life – Argentina is not a country to pull this shit. They need to be collectively responsible and not single out individuals for their lives to be destroyed. I think he has tried – He’s overhauled the selection time and again to try and find the solution. Never really had the time to make his mark given when he arrived and the issues he inherited. It was a ridiculous appointment anyways – Their best players aren’t renowned for running and you bring in a manager known for a relentless pressing game. It’s what he tried to turn to yesterday but it wasn’t happening after months of trying to adapt to thise players. It’s a bad fit.

Di Maria is a snake. Fuck him.

I’m not sure they are still trying to qualify – It’s literally out of their hands anyways. They should bring their issues to the manager and try and sort it with him before pulling this bullshit. One more game to endure and it’s likely over anyways. The talk of all these players retiring and their body language on the pitch doesn’t inspire hope for qualification. They look like a team who don’t want to be there. I could see Nigeria beating them.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

^ Yeah I give you that. But who knows, they might have tried it already. I don't want Sampaoli kicked out unless he's actively being stubborn, but I want him out nonetheless.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Switchblade Club said:


> Salty Neymar haters :neymar


I’m more salty that I missed out on a couple of hours sleep after a night shift to watch what I hoped would be a vintage Brazil performance... 

Still, it’s nice to know that once his football career’s done, Neymar is a shoe in for a part in a Platoon remake


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Neymar losing his mind after one meaningless goal. Really makes me appreciate what Ronaldo and Lukaku are doing.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Brazil vs Germany in the round of 16 is still on :carra

Anyway, Neymar clearly isn't mentally fit to be in this WC, unless you think behaving like a child fits that criteria. Costa Rica were not really.... good, though. They started very solid in the 1st half, but by the 2nd, they parked the bus and played boxing with the Brazilians, who deserved to win due to some strong performances from Phil Coutinho, Firmino and Paulinho.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Brazil have looked very underwhelming so far and really look like another case of a disjointed team full of star individuals, although thankfully for them the individual quality of Coutinho has bailed them out in both games. There's no real rhythm to their passing and the build up to most of their attacks lacks urgency, even in limited transitions when there's space to attack. Adding the element of very stubborn defensive teams has made for two largely dull games. They will look far more dangerous vs more ambitious sides leaving space to attack, but as we approach the knock out stages, the likelihood of that is waning. 

Refs really need to start penalising Neymar for his diving, he was taking the piss in that game and was only booked for dissent.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

going with Iceland in this one. Love this Nigerian kits. Nice to see some creativity, so many kits this year are plain jane.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Brazil vs Germany in the round of 16 is still on :carra
> 
> Anyway, Neymar clearly isn't mentally fit to be in this WC, unless you think behaving like a child fits that criteria. Costa Rica were not really.... good, though. They started very solid in the 1st half, but by the 2nd, they parked the bus and played boxing with the Brazilians, who deserved to win due to some strong performances from Phil Coutinho, Firmino and Paulinho.


What I thought of him myself. Someone like Pepe in full on villain mode will eat him up considering how crazy Neymar was getting largely it seemed because his dives weren't going his way, so imagine if someone is out there purposely trying to drive him crazy.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

no no no don't do this to me Iceland. I need you guys to win to kill off any realistic chance of Argentina advancing. They don't deserve to be in the last 16.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Iceland may be losing, but it is still incredible when they get on the attack and you're hearing those thunderclaps. No team gets as big a boost as they do from their fans in the crowd, you can feel the players increasing their speed on the ball as the thunderclaps become quicker. 

This would be a good result for Argentina in so far as it'd mean them going through would largely be in their hands (unless Iceland beats Croatia who could well throw the game ultimately), but... they based on previous performances do not good going in against Nigeria.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Dammit Iceland, you had/have one job. To finish off Argentina for schadenfraude purposes. If this result sticks, you need to beat Croatia to get in the round of 16, and if you can't handle Nigeria, Croatia would have to deliberately suck and let you score in order for you to win. C'mon guys, you can do it


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nigeria winning by a few goals would be best case scenario for Argentina.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ATF said:


> Dammit Iceland, you had/have one job. To finish off Argentina for schadenfraude purposes. If this result sticks, you need to beat Croatia to get in the round of 16, and if you can't handle Nigeria, Croatia would have to deliberately suck and let you score in order for you to win. C'mon guys, you can do it <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />


Tbf Iceland did beat Croatia in one of their games to qualify.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> Nigeria winning by a few goals would be best case scenario for Argentina.


Not entirely, cause if Nigeria can beat a very defensive team like Iceland, they can sure as shit beat a team with piss-poor defense like Argentina too :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I know I have said this before, but I can not believe how well VAR is working in this tournament. I thought it was going to be a complete and total disaster and it has been used so well. 

How can VAR be such a disaster in MLS and work so well here (besides the obvious answer of it's MLS)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> I thought [VAR] was going to be a complete and total disaster


Aha! So this is why VAR has been working so well. :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Up the fuckin Super Eagles! My African brethren showing these thunderclapping longboat shaggers how fitba is done! Back to making documentaries and potato farming you go!

Argentina next. Prepare that arse for a proper skelping, Leo.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Where has that Ahmed Musa been?

That's the best I've seen him play since he destroyed Barcelona in a Pre Season friendly.

We might as well let Riyad Mahrez leave now, we already have his replacement on our books :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Alright_Mate said:


> Where has that Ahmed Musa been?
> 
> That's the best I've seen him play since he destroyed Barcelona in a Pre Season friendly.
> 
> We might as well let Riyad Mahrez leave now, we already have his replacement on our books :lol


CSKA Moscow (can't tell if you're really asking :lol)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Firmino needs to start every game for Brazil :banderas


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Alright_Mate said:


> Where has that Ahmed Musa been?
> 
> That's the best I've seen him play since he destroyed Barcelona in a Pre Season friendly.
> 
> We might as well let Riyad Mahrez leave now, we already have his replacement on our books :lol


*I really like Ahmed Musa as a player, but this performance that we saw from him today is one we see every 20th game (and I'm being polite). He reminds me a lot of Walcott, who here and there shows that he can be world class, but they are both so inconsistent when they play sadly. 

Thoughts about the two games today: 

Only caught the 2nd half of Brazil - Costa Rica, and Brazil definitely deserved that win. They created a lot of chances and played very well. It's hard for a team to succeed when your best player is the keeper. Navas did everything he could, but sadly, Costa Rica are heading home. 

People can criticize Neymar all they want, but he's a world class player. I would love to see him and Marcelo pair up for Real Madrid for the next couple seasons.

I honestly fell asleep in the 1st half of Nigeria - Iceland. Probably a combination of me being tired and a boring half. The 2nd half was very good though, and the rightful winner was determined in this one. Really rooting for Nigeria to make it out of the group. If they do, they will most likely go up against France, which might be the end of them like it was in 2014. 

Not really looking forward to Serbia - Switzerland. None of the teams appeal to me. It's the world cup, so I will still give the game a chance, and I hope it can deliver some good entertainment. *


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Chong Li said:


> *I really like Ahmed Musa as a player, but this performance that we saw from him today is one we see every 20th game (and I'm being polite). He reminds me a lot of Walcott, who here and there shows that he can be world class, but they are both so inconsistent sadly.
> *


You're totally right, that's about the amount of games he's played for Leicester and in that time we probably saw about three good performances from him.

As he shown today he's a confidence player but while with Leicester he had zero confidence.

After that I hope we give him Pre Season then make a decision on him.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

the countdown to kickoff by the fans is so corny.....and I love it.

I'll pick a draw here between Switzerland and Serbia.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

So Serbia are winning, good to know


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Great first half. My expectations were low for this one, but the game has delivered. Looking forward to the second half.*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

VAR was having a good day until somehow missing Mitrovic getting mugged...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Brilliant game that was, end to end, you could sense a last minute winner.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a game :mark: crazy end to end counter attacking.

European teams are saving this tournament so far.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Congratulations to Albania on their Victory against Serbia tonight.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Twice now that a spear in the penalty box has gone unpunished. No idea how the ref can see such a motion and not see it's an obvious penalty. Player isn't looking at the ball and is just tackling the other player to the ground.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

“Why can’t Xhaka do that for Arsenal?!” yer da roars, despite Xhaka literally having hit over one hundred shots from distance in his Arsenal career so far and only scoring three of them. That was a fucking beaut, though. 

Wee German suplex action going on at one point was the cherry on a very enjoyable cake. Really good game of fitba.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:wow was expecting Swiss/Serbia to be a meh game but turned out to be one of the enjoyable of the tournament so far.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Andre said:


> This really can't be said enough. I think I've been mentioning it after nearly every game for the past five days in the chat box. It's got to the point where I'm wondering if they've just spray painted some old jabulanis. I mean, the vuvuzelas have found their way over to Russia, so who knows.
> 
> How have you been enjoying the tournament Seabs? What are your highlights so far?


*Not been tons of great games so far but I think the vast majority have been good. Even the shit games like Uruguay/Egypt and Morocco/Iran have had DRAMA to make them not total duds. Pretty incredible given the quality of the finishing that we haven’t had a 0-0 yet. I’m glad VAR isn’t being used by mongs like it has been domestically because it’s such an obvious plus for the game if used even halfway competently. Plus it’s shut up the idiots saying it would make games less entertaining. Great addition even if it has still missed at most really a handful of bad calls. But they’re way in the positive net wise. Only concern is refs being too hesitant to make calls if they just rely on it for the tight calls. 

Took Brazil 2 hours of play to turn up but they finally did 2nd half. Thought the 2nd half was vastly entertaining. No surprise that Brazil created more once Costa came on, far superior player to Willian who I’m actually a big fan of. That 2nd goal could be huge after tonight’s result. Although the “reward” is shaping up to be an early tie with Germany. 

Sampaoli is a great manager btw. He did a phenomenal job with Chile and a good job with Sevilla. The quality is there with him, just not with the squad. Look at that back 5, it’s tragic. His Chile team were set up incredibly well but he had a lot more to work with. That said his team selection has been shit. The likes of Meza, Pavon and Perez have done nothing at all to suggest they warrant playing time over Lo Celso and Dybala. The Icardi argument is a bit of a non factor because I doubt he’d get a look in ahead of Aguero and Higuain. They’re not the problem, the lack of options at CM and in defence are. 

All of that said though they could easily be in a strong position in the group. Penalty goes in and they have 2 more points. 2 shocking individual errors cost them against Croatia. Go in to half time ahead or even level with 15 minutes left and the result could be totally different. They’ve played poor but they’re where they are through individual errors and still just need to beat Nigeria and Croatia beat Iceland and that’ll do for them. There’s not much they can do about the defence but they can at least work on creating more space for Messi and getting the ball to him further up the pitch. He’s their be all end all and the game passed him by last night. And he wasn’t blameless in that either. *


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Goro Majima said:


> Congratulations to Albania on their Victory against Serbia tonight.


That whole thing is pretty incredible. I guess if it was going to be someone it's only fitting to be Switzerland. In the past they used to send Swiss mercs to other countries, now they stack their football teams with mercs from elsewhere.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010259443496439825


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

laughed way harder than I should've :lmao

Today was a good day. Thoroughly enjoyed all three games. FLY, SUPER EAGLES, FLY! 

Tomorrow Belgium's back in action. In before they fail to find an opening against a Tunisian wall. Although they should have a couple of chances, judging by the England-Tunisia game. Let's say... 2-0


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yea Argentina aren't gonna beat Nigeria are they.






Serbia/Swiss :done


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Loved that Serbia/Switzerland game :trips8

Shaqiri that jacked little manlet :trips8






When will they ever learn? :banderas2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Morning everyone.

Going with Belgium to win this one via multiple goals.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Belgium cruising without looking overly convincing at the back. Tunisia are just too naive at this level, need to learn how to close out a half. Survived one close call in stoppage time but didn’t heed the warning...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

gorgeous touch from Hazard around the keeper.

Lukaku is the front runner for golden boot at this point IMO. Belgium going to be favorites and have a very winnable game in the round of 16, so at least 5 games for him to put goals in. 

1990 was the last time a World Cup didn't have at least one team scoring 6 goals in a game. Belgium today might be the best chance to put up a 6 spot.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

As good as Belgium look going forward, I’m convinced by their defence. Tunisia have created far more chances than they did against us...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

yeah, I still have some questions about their D. But maybe their game plan is just to simply outscore everybody, including the good teams. Win every game in the knockout round 3-2. As I am typing that, Tunisia gets a second.

Batshuayi finally gets one.

He could/should have had a hatty in this game.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Tunisia have looked the worst team in the tournament so far and Panama weren’t far behind so it’s hard to read much into Belgium and England’s performances until they meet each other. Shoutout to Benalouane for claiming the Golden Cabbage award in record time. *


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mexico roud


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

YOU AMERICAN CUNTS BETTER BE SUPPORTING ENGLAND.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> YOU AMERICAN CUNTS BETTER BE SUPPORTING ENGLAND.


All the cringe.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Irish Jet said:


> All the cringe.


Does it work?

It's not even showing up for me.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Scenes. wens3


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sweden the giant killers. Took out Italy in the Playoffs, now could eliminate Germany...


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm watching with others and said it was hard to call, but 1-0 to Sweden. So far, so good. As the teams I want to win would be England/Portugal, it would be good to see Germany, who can beat them, go out as Mexico/Sweden can be handled.

Oh and lol at the German player having to be subbed because they didn't have a spare shirt for him.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sweden have shit the bed...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mesut Ozil invisible again. Absolute disgrace. 

Boateng is a bum. Utter bum. Better off without him, anyway.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wow. Just.... did that really happen? What a goal.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Germany you lucky bastards. :lol


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kroos saved his, Löws and Germanys ass.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Damn it. Knew it, bloody knew it.

Was watching, other person notes this will likely be Germany's last chance. I remark that there has been loads of late game goals and it's in a good spot. Boom, it goes in.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Jimmy Durmaz, what a twat.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Another game between European teams and another ABSOLUTE BANGER.

Fantastic day of games today in general, the best so far. Since the group c game week 2 matches the tournament has really kicked on. More of this please :mark:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> Boateng is a bum. Utter bum. Better off without him, anyway.


WHAT DID I FUCKIN TELL YE?!


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If Argentina, Brazil and Germany all make it through the group stage :mj2


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pathetic second half capitulation from Sweden, manager should be sacked for that. Barely got out of their half...


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> WHAT DID I FUCKIN TELL YE?!


Seemed like when he got the red that it was Sweden who was playing with 10 men.



CesaroSwing said:


> If Argentina, Brazil and Germany all make it through the group stage :mj2


Don't worry, Messi at least won't let you down.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

sssssssssssssssssSHIT. Why did I HAHA them, I have negative jinxing powers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*FOOTBALL! 

It takes a lot for me to give Kroos any credit but that was a fantastic set piece. 

Most of the groups with lots to play for in the final game :mark:*


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> Seemed like when he got the red that it was Sweden who was playing with 10 men.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Messi at least won't let you down.


Aguero and Higuain will carry him I'm afraid. Hopefully Croatia do the right thing and tank their game


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If Germany and Sweden win their next game 1:0, they and Mexico will all have 6 points and 3:2 goals.

Fair play would decide who goes on and Boatengs red would cost Germany again.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



seabs said:


> *FOOTBALL!
> 
> It takes a lot for me to give Kroos any credit but that was a fantastic set piece.*


He’s been a heart arrack so far in this tournament but that was BIG GAME MENTALITY. 



TheJack said:


> If Germany and Sweden win their next game 1:0, they and Mexico will all have 6 points and 3:2 goals.
> 
> Fair play would decide who goes on and *Boatengs red would cost Germany again*.


COST them? AGAIN?! HE FUCKIN SAVED THEM, JACK, THE BIG DAFT HOSPITAL BASTARD!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



TheJack said:


> If Germany and Sweden win their next game 1:0, they and Mexico will all have 6 points and 3:2 goals.
> 
> Fair play would decide who goes on and Boatengs red would cost Germany again.



...and I was wrong. 

The games vs South Korea wouldnt count and Germany (1.) and Sweden (2.) would qualify because they scored one more goal than Mexico.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Jimmy Dumbass

Not that i am complaining. I am a richer man thanks to that goal


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Poor fucker think I'd actually cry if this was me


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010616386702454784


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Goro Majima said:


> Poor fucker think I'd actually cry if this was me
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010616386702454784


Wanker should have cashed out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

WE POLAND TOMORROW.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*HOLY SHIT*


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hot damn.

*cough* Uhh, anyway, to be honest, that was a really, really good game between Germany and Sweden. True intense thriller literally until the last moment with some incredible goals, controversy and what have you. Still not better than the Iberian Derby imo, but up there.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> WE POLAND TOMORROW.


The only thing bigger than her tits is her jawline.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> WE POLAND TOMORROW.





















:lenny


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Just booked a plane ticket to Colombia


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Perturbator said:


> All that matters is which country will have the hottest fans :armfold :bigron
> 
> I'm picking Colombia. Dem Latin American chicas :trips8












There's something in the water down there brother, and I ain't talking about cholera


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Poland vs Columbia, loser goes home, I know which game I wanna watch. 






Unless Japan Senegal draw of course


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

going with England in this one. 

Last day of getting up at 5:55. Get to sleep in tomorrow!!!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We are the corner kings!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nice header by Stones, we've looked sloppy ever since that corner though.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Played like crap and we’re 2-0 up...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Proper penalty that from Kane.

Meanwhile this Panama side are full of cunts.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

again, USA soccer asking how the fuck did Panama make it through to this World Cup when they couldn't.

horrendous marking from Panama on the corner kick goal. There was no Panamanian defender within 5 feet of him on his header.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Panama has to be the worst team in this world cup


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lingard nasty


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This Panama team are a bunch of shit dirty cunts :lmao. Glad we are thrashing them


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Maybe England can get that 6 spot that I so desperately want in this tournament.

Nice curler.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Jesus christ lads :mark


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

lol. How did Belgium only score 3 goals on Panama?????


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is gonna be 10-0


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Panama are utterly braindead...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kane's PK's are gorgeous. 

Fuck it, I hope England puts up double figures in this game.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> Kane's PK's are gorgeous.
> 
> Fuck it, I hope England puts up double figures in this game.


10-0 :hkane


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England with the 6 spot!!!! Seventh straight world cup with at least one team scoring 6 goals in a game.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:maury


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

when england puts on a impressive display, they always manage to fuck it up somehow.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Somebody call Hunter to tell them to hire the Panama defenders for the Performance Center asap.

What? They can't be worse than your Big Casses of the world.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Just couldn't keep a clean sheet..

Panama are dirty cunts tbh, but they got slapped up in that 1st half


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:moore

Harry Kane World Cup Leading Scorer :moore


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If England had wore their red kits Kane would have been a big red machine.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Best group stage ever!

Belgium/ENGERLAND is going to be insane. I hope they both win :'(


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:happygareth

*Like I said yesterday, not much to take from these two games for either teams but WHAT ABOUT THAT FUCKING MOMENTUM. Got the result we should have got vs Tunisia. Panama were fucking atrocious and the wrestling on the corners was hilarious which made the fact that John Stones got free and has an entire penalty area to himself all the more satisfying. Stones' 2nd was a delightful set play. TACTICAL GENIUS GARETH. Would have been goal of the tournament had Sterling finished it. We've actually looked fantastic attacking set plays so far. Would have been furious deep down if I was Kane when he got subbed but the reality was everyone behind him stopped playing anyway so he probably wouldn't have got too many more chances.

Ronaldo must be absolutely FEWMIN watching Tunisia and Panama defending against Lukaku and Kane. 

Nice for Panama to get their goal. Still not convinced we can win the whole thing with this defence because Brazil and Spain will have a field day against them. 

JESSE LINGARD ENGLAND SUPERSTAR. 

Thought the subs were pretty garbage and giving cameos to hard workers he obviously likes. Would have liked to see Rashford get on and grab a goal. Sterling was the only player I thought was poor. Quality player but he's not suited for this formation and Rashford would fit into that slot a lot better. For whatever reason Sterling just doesn't look a confident player going forward for England like he is for City. 

Be a shame if Belgium do rest players because both teams really need the game as a true measuring stick and if they don't play their best players it kinda renders the result as much use as the first two. From our perspective I hope Southgate isn't enough of a mope to rotate and give players games for the sake of world cup games. We're playing less often than we do domestically at the minute and we phoned in the second half here so fatigue is a bogus argument at this stage of the tournament. You want to keep that winning momentum going, just look at what this result has done for everyone's excitement. 

Also very possible we get to a World Cup Semi without playing a top team. 

:happygareth :happygareth :happygareth*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah i rate Sterling but he does not seem suited to our formation. Might be a good idea to give rashford a go next game and if it doss not work bring sterling back


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's certainly helps for momentum to try and keep the bulk of the team for the Belgium game, but I'd be an advocate of them making at least a couple of changes. Rashford prob being one of them, just to give more players some minutes and to help with possible fatigue.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Brock said:


> :moore
> 
> Harry Kane World Cup Leading Scorer :moore


My Hero:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/41930049615568896


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



samizayn said:


> Best group stage ever!
> 
> Belgium/ENGERLAND is going to be insane. I hope they both win :'(


*I predict a boring draw. None of the teams will be in the competition when we enter the semi-final stage. 

*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010873144561819648
:jet


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Panama are so bad that I think England's first choice players will have definitely had much harder games vs the back up players in training. Was like watching a bad friendly match, or a qualifier versus San Marino. Still, it was fun to see lots of goals. England's defending continues to worry me though. The centre backs look so passive when runs are made through and behind them, passing responsibility onto each other, with none of them really taking it. Set piece defending was also really poor today.

On a more positive note... That free kick routine for Stones' second :banderas2

As a side note, I'm happy for Panama's fans that their team scored. They've added something special to this tournament's atmosphere. But the Panama players can absolutely get to fuck. I can understand them needing to be defensive, but the constant elbows and petty sore loser pushing off the ball was sad. Teams of this standard being able to play at a World Cup is silly (well done Merka) but I'll let it go because it's great for their fans.



*Player ratings (relative to the opposition).*

Jordan Pickford - 6

Must be bored senseless so far, although he should be used to it having spent a chunk of his life living in Sunderland. One decent block. No chance with the goal.

Kieran Trippier - 7

Really good again, fantastic deliveries into the box throughout the first half. Can finally claim a well deserved assist. One really dodgy moment where he let the ball roll under his foot in his own box though.

Kyle Walker - 5

Made some absolute hospital passes under limited pressure which created breaks for Panama. Marking at set pieces was reminiscent of the Iceland game in euro 2016. Highlight of his game was a good last ditch far post interception.

John Stones - 7

Been lethal at set pieces at this tournament. Several uncharacteristically poor passes puts a blot on his performance. Needs to get tighter to his man when deep.

Harry Maguire - 5

Was ready to say he was absolutely steady, but then his marking and positioning resembled two negative magnets towards the end. Lacked presence on attacking set pieces and wasted the one opportunity he gained to create a knock down. Doesn't put enough pressure on the attacking players down his side. Not convinced so far.

Ashley Young - 5

Had very little to do defensively, but also offered very little in attack. A nothing performance, not that it mattered.

Jordan Henderson - 7

Some great diagonal passes and a brilliant ball in from England's fantastically worked free kick. Was the only player really trying later on in the game.

Ruben Loftus Cheek - 7

Some fantastic runs, touches and cute passes. Doesn't dominant games, but is a very handy bits and pieces player. His power, shielding ability and technique is a great asset under pressure. Can claim a lucky assist.

Jesse Lingard - 7

Some terrible first touches early on let him down in dangerous positions, but he made up for it with his typical great running and an incredible goal. Amazing that he nailed the hardest effort after screwing up so many great chances vs Tunisia.

Raheem Sterling - 5

Not particularly good at all and looks like a fish on a bicycle in Southgate's system, but he can claim an assist. Nearly screwed up an all time great free kick routine, but Stones saved him. In a game like this where England dominated, he needed to show more urgency and drive. Rashford deserves a chance in his place vs Belgium.

Harry Kane - 7

Can claim the worst hat trick in a World Cup ever, but they all count. Deserved an assist for his knock down on the set piece routine for Stone's second. Finally given a penalty after all of the abuse he has taken. Had basically no real service in 2 games so far, but amazingly has 5 goals. More good play coming for the ball in deep positions, turning and putting others through.


*Subs*

Jamie Vardy - 5

Was weirdly played in a deep position BEHIND Sterling and consequently had no real impact on the game, barring a couple of tidy touches and a difficult cross to Delph, which he nailed. If you're going to waste him like this, you might as well play Rashford who can actually work really well in those areas.

Fabian Delph - 5

Followed up some lovely touches under pressure with some equally bad passes. 

Danny Rose - 5

Barely had a chance to become involved or show anything as the game was dead when he come on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010878059724070912


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kane hoping 10 years from now nobody actually looks up how he scored his hat trick, just that he scored it.

Going with Senegal in this one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Living for Belgium realising with ten minutes left the game is going to a draw and resorting to getting our players booked in order to finish top. Although given the group we draw against play before us we might actually wwnt to finish 2nd. What we should do is play for a draw with England picking up one more booking than Belgium and let a group at the biggest competition on earth be decided by drawing lots :mark:*


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Senegal are lazy bastards. How do you get outjumped by a Japanese??
Put a big European team against Senegal and they'll play out of their skin. All African footballers are interested in is coming to Europe and rinsing their clubs for money.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The hilarious thing about Panama is that they play some decent stuff on the ball, but they were so brain dead defensively that they were just trying to foul England which ended up costing them three goals in the end.

Sterling needs dropping. The guy is just not that good. I know someone is going to bring up his goals for Manchester City as proof that he is a good player, but the only thing i rate about him is his positional sense and pace. Technically he has a bad touch, makes poor choices, constantly gives the ball away constantly. He is better for Man City, but he should be given he plays with De Bruyne and Silva every week.


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Great match. I hope both Japan and Senegal goes through to the next round. *


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Michael Myers said:


> The hilarious thing about Panama is that they play some decent stuff on the ball, but they were so brain dead defensively that they were just trying to foul England which ended up costing them three goals in the end.
> 
> Sterling needs dropping. The guy is just not that good. I know someone is going to bring up his goals for Manchester City as proof that he is a good player, but the only thing i rate about him is his positional sense and pace. Technically he has a bad touch, makes poor choices, constantly gives the ball away constantly. He is better for Man City, but he should be given he plays with De Bruyne and Silva every week.


Agreed. There is so much basic stuff missing from his game it is unreal. But like you say, he gets away with it at Man City because he is surrounding by superior players.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Game week 2 has delivered big time. Starting to turn into a truly great group stage.

James back now too, hopefully with the spirit of 2014 :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Very enjoyable match between Japan and Senegal, pleased to see Okazaki have a hand in the equaliser.

Loving Group H as a whole, really up for grabs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



seabs said:


> *Living for Belgium realising with ten minutes left the game is going to a draw and resorting to getting our players booked in order to finish top. Although given the group we draw against play before us we might actually wwnt to finish 2nd. What we should do is play for a draw with England picking up one more booking than Belgium and let a group at the biggest competition on earth be decided by drawing lots :mark:*


I am absolutely desperate to finally see lots being drawn to decide something in football.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is really the most exciting/unpredictable World Cup I've ever seen. And it's still only the group stage. Can't wait to see what else it has for us.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Is this World Cup great or what? ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?!

Panama and Tunisia vying for that trophy of absolute worst team of the competition, but Saoudi Arabia still in the game as well. I predict Tunisia-Panama to end in 5-4 or some shenanigans just for the sake of it.

Belgium will definitely rotate. I expect minutes for Kompany, probably Vermaelen, Dembele will play and possibly Batsman as well.

Still not a bad line-up though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Just got home from the pub.

Don't want to go full :jet3 as it's Panama, but delighted with that performance.

*PLAYER RATINGS*

These may differ slightly from Andre's but they're my opinion:

Jordan "Thank fuck it's not Joe Hart in goal" Pickford - :jetgood

Kieran "Best crosser in world football" Trippier - :jetgood

Kyle "Most expensive right back in history" Walker - :jetgood

John "Beckenbauer but scores more goals" Stones - :jetgood

Harry "Target man king from set pieces" Maguire - :jetgood

Ashley "Reborn as a quality left back" Young - :jetgood

Jordan "Simon Biscuits" Henderson - :jetgood

Ruben "superb in every game he's played" Loftus-Cheek - :jetgood

Raheem "The Dream" Sterling - :jetgood

Jesse "GOOD young player who even Mourinho couldn't stunt" Lingard - :jetgood

Harry "Best striker in the world" Kane - :jetgood


Top scoring player in the tournament :happygareth

Top scoring team in the tournament :happygareth

Top of the group and through with a game to go :happygareth


*Coming Home Status: [It's] / It's Probably / It's Not*


:moore :moore :moore :moore :moore

:moore :moore :moore :moore :moore

:moore :moore :moore :moore :moore


LIST (obviously) of people proud of that peformance - in order of importance:





























































































AND IT GETS EVEN BETTER:


Lewis Hamilton wins the Grand Prix

England beat Australia in the cricket

England beat South Africa in the Rugby

Andy Murray wins the Queens final - wait, no he didn't, he's Scottish so he didn't make it there :no:

Only thing this day is missing is another Anthony Joshua title defence.


What a day :banderas2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

@Seb; managing to fit some Mourinho hate in that post :lmao :clap

:antijose


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Japan should have won that if not for some bad finishing. So many chances wasted.

Pleased to see my boy Keisuke Honda equalize though. Banzai!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Bad luck Poland but congratulations on having the hottest fans at this years World Cup.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

kurwa


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Poland have easily been the worst team that should be competitive on paper. Massive no show in both games.

James not letting me down :banderas 

Him and Mexico keeping the spirit of 2014 alive :mark: 


Colombian fans as usual :clap


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

James and Quintero >>


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Poland stopped playing freindlies so they could not lose points on the fifa table and be a #1 seed too :bosque


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm guessing the manager just wanted to give that central defender he put on, while they were 3 nill down and needed at least a draw, an extra cap. Whatever the case, bloody stupid.

Poland largely couldn't even get past the centre of the field with dribbles/passes. Their best chance came as a result of a long ball which is what they should have started doing exclusively when it very much became clear that the players were drunk or something and couldn't aim at anybody near them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*FUTURE WORLD CUP WINNERS COLOMBIA RUNNIN WILD

WORLD CUP GOAT JAMES RUNNIN WILD

FALCAO PLAYIN LIKE IT’S 2012 ALL OVER AGAIN

THE BEST FRONT FOUR IN THE TOURNAMENT THAT ACTUALLY PERFORM TOGETHER

OSPINA GETTIN THE SHIT KICKED OUT OF HIM TO PROTECT HIS CLEAN SHEET

CUADRADOOOOOOOOO

POLAND’S OFF PITCH GENIUS ACCOUNTING FOR NOTHING

ALLY MCCOIST BACK ON COMMENTARY LIKE WE’RE PLAYING FIFA 2002

ENGLAND FINALLY GOING FULL ON ENGLAND AND BUSTING A GUT TO BEAT BELGIUM SO THEY CAN PLAY COLOMBIA AND AVOID JAPAN

THERE WILL BE GOALS

WHAT A WORLD CUP

back to work tomorrow...*


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Colombia completely redeemed their unfortunate performance against Japan and looked like a giant slaying team that could go all the way to win the World Cup today. James motherfucking Rodriguez and Falmotherfuckingcao. What a Goddamn duo. Poland makes me want to apologize to my national team for trashing their performance, cause they are, hands down, the single worst European side in this WC and arguably a top 5 worst side of the tournament as well. Finding Nemo's 2nd sequel, Finding Lewandowski, should be in production right now.

Japan vs Senegal was a pretty good game too. Smooth, clean, fast paced, tactically sound and some good goals. Not the best performances you could see in the tournament, especially since Japan need to tune up their finishing, but overall, a very fun watch.

England.... well, they sure IT'S COMING HOME'd the crap out of Panama, who might be in a close call against Saudi Arabia and Tunisia for worst team of them all. Jesse Lingard is a fucking star.

Tomorrow ain't gonna be as fun, I reckon. Russia vs Uruguay could be decent if the Russian midfielders decide to turn it up once again, but I wouldn't expect either to do much since both are qualified. Egypt vs Saudi Arabia is a huge pass. Spain vs Morocco has potential, but again, Morocco is knocked out, so I dunno if they'll even try. Portugal vs Iran is the most stakes-filled match of the day, but it'll probably make everyone 50 years older.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Who knows, maybe Kane now being above him in goals will make Ronaldo beg the manager to actually allow the team to attack.


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Tomorrow ain't gonna be as fun, I reckon. Russia vs Uruguay could be decent if the Russian midfielders decide to turn it up once again, but I wouldn't expect either to do much since both are qualified. Egypt vs Saudi Arabia is a huge pass. Spain vs Morocco has potential, but again, Morocco is knocked out, so I dunno if they'll even try. Portugal vs Iran is the most stakes-filled match of the day, but it'll probably make everyone 50 years older.


*I agree with this assessment. I will be watching Portugal - Iran though. Should be intense.*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

14 GOALS IN A DAY!!!! :mark:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010878059724070912


Well this puts to bed that supposed rule malarkey that you can kick off if all opposing outfield players are off the pitch. I hope the Panama players had been reading Twitter beforehand and tried to use to their advantage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*











Who comes first if its a draw?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fair play points will be used I think.

tomorrow I got Uruguay over Russia, Egypt over Saudi Arabia, Portugal over Iran, and Spain over Morocco.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> Fair play points will be used I think.
> 
> tomorrow I got Uruguay over Russia, Egypt over Saudi Arabia, Portugal over Iran, and Spain over Morocco.


Ahh I see. 




Portugal/Iran will be a really tense game


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I think Morocco vs Spain could be fun. Morocco are out so they have nothing to lose whilst Spain will know they can not afford to lose because if Iran beat Portugal it could get hairy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Knew Group HYPE would deliver, even with Poland being a fucking disgrace.

Wish Japan, Senegal and Colombia could all go through. Been great to watch.


----------



## OwenJackson (Jun 20, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Irish Jet said:


> Knew Group HYPE would deliver, even with Poland being a fucking disgrace.
> 
> Wish Japan, Senegal and Colombia could all go through. Been great to watch.


You think there is a chance to see this ??


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Senegal Colombia is gonna be verrrry interesting

Polanf are gash...the Colombian & Polish chicks in the crowd though wens3


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Russia showing that they merely smashed weak sides, as I thought. 2 down, just had a player sent off, and forced to bring in their Brazilian Russian in the first half as a sub. Nasty stuff.

Still, it's been a fine game. Both teams didn't decide to just play for a draw.

Edit: Wait a minute... he got his citizenship 2 years ago... Russia has a regulation that requires teams to have at least 5 Russian players on the field... so... are some getting Russian citizenship to get around that? Wow... Russia in the future may well have a whole host of "mercs" to choose from for the Russian team.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

But...... but....... BUT RUSSIA DESTROYED SAUDI ARABIA! THEY ARE AN AMAZING TEAM!

So much ado about nothing.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Russian players currently on a comedown from all them PEDs :mj


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Egypt :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Saudi Arabia ruined my bet, had them to score the least goals

Until these tutankhamun cunts had to be utter shithouses

:jpalm


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:salah got a nice goal at least to heed his return to us in one piece :klopp6 just a shame Egypt were poor overall tho

Uruguay will be a threat now for sure, although Russia were poor today.

45 year old out there today :done


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'd say when "Russia is doping" jokes stopped being funny, but they never were to begin with. And :lmao at people calling Russia shit because of today's game. Russia was playing without their best players and with 10 men for the most of the game in a match that didn't matter anyway. I don't expect them to get to the quarterfinal, but they played much better than anyone expected before the tournament.

The only positive today so far is that Mohamed Salah scored a goal in the World Cup.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> But...... but....... BUT RUSSIA DESTROYED SAUDI ARABIA! *THEY ARE AN AMAZING TEAM!*
> 
> So much ado about nothing.


Was said by no one.



Punkhead said:


> The only positive today so far is that Mohamed Salah scored a goal in the World Cup.


Happened last Tuesday.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> again, USA soccer asking how the fuck did Panama make it through to this World Cup when they couldn't[./QUOTE]
> 
> 3 words: Trinidad and Tobago
> 
> I'm Panamanian and I can tell you that yesterday was a good game for us. Most of our players are old (over 30) and mentally weak. At least against Belgium and yesterday they showed some passion and good attitude.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*http://www.skysports.com/share/11416150

How can you root against a team when their fans are this dedicated to be the ULTIMATE 12th man. 
*


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Switchblade Club said:


> Panama has to be the worst team in this world cup


A team that didn't deserve to be there in the 1st place.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain going 1 down against Morocco, though getting it back.

Andre Silva showing he ain't possessed by the spirit of Pauleta, thankfully.

Iran keeper having a nightmare. Even getting into a confrontation with his CB.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Quaresma with one of his trademark shots. 1-0.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain’s defense is hoing to cost them a game. Three games and they still look slow and confuses on far too many plays.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nice easy day at work and got home in time for the last 40 minutes of the second round of games. Man I love being a mailman and not working 8 hours a day.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We got the full Quaresma showpiece there. A few gorgeous touches, stretches where he drifts completely out of the game, a wretched cross or two, a Jake Roberts kneelift to the dick and an absolute corker with the outside of the boot. 

The Book of Ricardo. A beautiful thing.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

With that Morocco goal, it's Portugal/Russia and Spain/Uruguay in the round of 16.

Wish Morocco had been in a different group. Could have gotten through in some other groups for sure.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If Morocco could have finished in their last two games they would be going through this group.

I would argue they have been the better team in all three of their games


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

They were certainly the better team in their first two games.

Holy shit, what a turn of events!!! Iran with a goal as well. Now it's Spain 1 and Portugal 2!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fucking VAR SHENANIGANS :lmao :banderas


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain is a joke. And Portugal really isn’t any better. Pity Spain had a lucky goal against Iran, because I’d rather see them again instead of this mediocre Spanish squad.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ramos, Pique and Costa all need to get in the bin after that. Ramos had an absolute nightmare, desite looking like he was playing after a sleepless night. Was switched off for both goals and nearly combined with Pique to give away another when a long throw was chucked in behind them. Costa's lack of tactical discipline was shocking, kept drifting to the right or deep because he was impatient waitimg for the ball, meaning Spain lacked a presence in the box. Not surprising to see Aspas score when he came on by just maintaining his position, waiting for Spain's magician's to create a clear chance. That's all Costa needed to do with the way Iniesta was dribbling, playing one twos, making great off the ball runs and ripping through the inside left channel in the first half.



Michael Myers said:


> If Morocco could have finished in their last two games they would be going through this group.
> 
> I would argue they have been the better team in all three of their games


They absolutely have. Their general play in all three games has been good, with high intensity, attacking commitment and drive. But sadly for them the game is all about goals and we can't even argue they've been good enough defensively in those regards.

Add in Iniesta, Thiago and Isco's performances and it made for a hell of a game. End to end madness.

Amarabat's screamer is the goal of the tournament that should have been :sadbecks


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain and Portugal don't look good at all, average at best.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal getting the harder RO16 and bracket cause of a crooked penalty :mj2

There you go, Belgium for the cup and Rom for golden boot.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> Was said by no one.


You'd be surprised by the amount of people who did say it.

Anyway, I don't know about neutral's investment in this, but as a Portuguese, holy shit, I felt like these were the slowest 90+ minutes ever. Not just because these were slow games, but because they had me on edge consistently. FUCK Iran. FUCK THEM. And dammit Ronaldo, if you had scored the penalty, we would've gone through in 1st place. And... congrats Morocco for almost beating Spain.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a fucking mess, the ref in the Portugal game shouldn't ref for the rest of the tournament, he has zero balls, absolute disgrace.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm going to say it, I don't think that was a penalty over Cedric. Call me biased but, I honestly believe that quite a harsh penalty . Cedric is an idiot for getting himself another yellow card after the game though, hopefully Ricardo steals the RB spot for good if we get past Uruguay. 

Anyway, Santos again with confusing choices, specifically in midfield. Why was Adrien sitting so deep and Carvalho so high up the field all game? Adrien should have been with the ball far more than Carvalho was , I mean for christ sakes, it was his link up play with Quaresma that got the goal in the first place. It was like their roles were reversed, I don't get it. I will remain more so optimistic , at Euro Portugal struggled in the group stages and got better as the tournament went on. It may not look like it and I'm beginning to question Santos more and more but I think he'll learn from the group stages again and tighten up the team. Well, I hope so because Uruguay isn't going to be easy


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'd also argue the guys in the VAR room itself who flag the incidents are at fault for even bringing that farcical handball incident om the Portugal match to the ref's attention in the first place. I'm all for VAR but that game was just the most damning shambles as far as it (and the ref) are concerned.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Egypt complained about that ref and I assume Portugal will now too. Pack him away, guy is horrible. Seems like he'll give anything if asked to go review it on the TV.

The "lenient" yellow for Ronaldo's brush of the face and of course the "handball" were incredible.



Stinger Fan said:


> I'm going to say it, I don't think that was a penalty over Cedric. Call me biased but, I honestly believe that quite a harsh penalty . Cedric is an idiot for getting himself another yellow card after the game though, hopefully Ricardo steals the RB spot for good if we get past Uruguay.
> 
> Anyway, Santos again with confusing choices, specifically in midfield. Why was Adrien sitting so deep and Carvalho so high up the field all game? Adrien should have been with the ball far more than Carvalho was , I mean for christ sakes, it was his link up play with Quaresma that got the goal in the first place. It was like their roles were reversed, I don't get it. I will remain more so optimistic , at Euro Portugal struggled in the group stages and got better as the tournament went on. It may not look like it and I'm beginning to question Santos more and more but I think he'll learn from the group stages again and tighten up the team. Well, I hope so because Uruguay isn't going to be easy


This VAR thing likely means that Portugal has now been thrown into the pit with France, Germany, Brazil. Spain meanwhile has Belgium I guess. I guess during Euro 2016 Portugal did get the easy road so... this time they get the hard. If they win the cup after that then people will have to show respect I tell you that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ronaldo should've been off, knew exactly what he was doing there, looks straight at the defender right before.

Penalty call was an absolute shambles though.

Uruguay next, probably the end for Portugal, don't want them shit-housing their way through another tournament.

Aspas' finish in the last minute for top of the group :banderas

What a night of football.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It feels like half the Spain team are mentally on a beach somewhere. Just lack any sort of urgency and cruising in first gear.

That does not apply to Isco (and a few others) because he has been their best player and has actually looked like he wants to make things happen. He is a fantastic little player and a pleasure to watch.

Portugal got the rough end of the stick there and face Uruguay next. Uruguay are hardly going to amaze people but they are very functional and difficult to create chances against never mind beat. They have the best center defence in the tournament and have two world class strikers to grab a goal or two.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Looked more convincing on real time, but it's acceptable to give it imo. Cedric's arm was well up even though the ball was headed straight away at it.

I honestly don't know what penalty you guys are talking about, but I'm assuming it's that one and not Ronaldo's.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Stinger Fan said:


> I'm going to say it, I don't think that was a penalty over Cedric. Call me biased but, I honestly believe that quite a harsh penalty . Cedric is an idiot for getting himself another yellow card after the game though, hopefully Ricardo steals the RB spot for good if we get past Uruguay.
> 
> Anyway, Santos again with confusing choices, specifically in midfield. Why was Adrien sitting so deep and Carvalho so high up the field all game? Adrien should have been with the ball far more than Carvalho was , I mean for christ sakes, it was his link up play with Quaresma that got the goal in the first place. It was like their roles were reversed, I don't get it. I will remain more so optimistic , at Euro Portugal struggled in the group stages and got better as the tournament went on. It may not look like it and I'm beginning to question Santos more and more but I think he'll learn from the group stages again and tighten up the team. Well, I hope so because Uruguay isn't going to be easy


Dude, Carvalho should be nowhere near the backside as he can't defend for shit. Did you not see the Morocco match? He was the reason why the Portuguese backlines were basically racing tracks for the others to run circles around. Slow-ass snail who can't put pressure on without fouling. He's no Danilo Pereira, that's for damn sure, and all he can do well is passes. Adrien is at least faster moving and can be a more effective pressure applier. But I agree that neither should be in an extreme end of the midfield, especially since the defense really struggles on its own. As a matter of fact, William probably shouldn't even be there... get Moutinho back as quick as possible and keep Adrien in there. Also, can we start considering Mário Rui over Raphael next time around? Cause he's been fumbling it over and over again in the last 160+ minutes of play. Raphael, I feel, would be much better if he were a forward midfielder than defense tbh.

At least André Silva and Quaresma were a far better starting XI trio with Ronaldo (who was kinda awful today) than Bernardo Silva and Gonçalo Guedes. Wouldn't change them going forward.


----------



## Freestyle Fred (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

God, I hope no pundit ever has the audacity to compare this choke artist to Maradona ever again after this world cup. International football is 75% leadership, discipline and balls and he lacks in all three departments relying only on a generational talent, of which Ronaldo has now made more of despite being given less. If he no shows against Nigeria, his legacy as any kind of GOAT player is destroyed.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> At least André Silva and Quaresma were a far better starting XI trio with Ronaldo (who was kinda awful today) than Bernardo Silva and Gonçalo Guedes. Wouldn't change them going forward.


It was really good to see Andre Silva and Quaresma start, and not that useless Guedes... however, Quaresma shouldn't be doing those strikes out there. Some refs would have just given him a red. I believe it was the guy who tackled him before and then trash talked him, but whatever the case, shouldn't just be smashing guys like that.



Freestyle Fred said:


> God, I hope no pundit ever has the audacity to compare this choke artist to Maradona ever again after this world cup. International football is 75% leadership, discipline and balls and he lacks in all three departments relying only on a generational talent, of which Ronaldo has now made more of despite being given less. If he no shows against Nigeria, his legacy as any kind of GOAT player is destroyed.


I sort of want Messi to get through and then past France, even if just for that Ronaldo vs Messi showdown.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Freestyle Fred said:


> God, I hope no pundit ever has the audacity to compare this choke artist to Maradona ever again after this world cup. *International football is 75% leadership, discipline and balls* and he lacks in all three departments relying only on a generational talent, of which Ronaldo has now made more of despite being given less. If he no shows against Nigeria, his legacy as any kind of GOAT player is destroyed.


Can you elaborate on this absolute bullshit please?

Wait, 4 posts in 2 years.... you're Henry fucking Hill aren't you????????????? Carlos Tevez is fucking shite.


----------



## Freestyle Fred (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ronaldo turned himself into a big game monster who despite some ridiculous theatrics and vanity also modelled himself into a really solid leader on the pitch. Messi is neither of those things, he is simply a genius footballer and in a team sport its not good enough to just be brilliant individually. Maradona would be making these team-mates look like world beaters.


----------



## Freestyle Fred (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Vader said:


> Can you elaborate on this absolute bullshit please?
> 
> Wait, 4 posts in 2 years.... you're Henry fucking Hill aren't you????????????? Carlos Tevez is fucking shite.



You didn't get it then, you don't get it now, and you'll probably never get it so what am I going to waste fucking time trying to explain it to you again for. Thank you, fuck you, bye.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> Looked more convincing on real time, but it's acceptable to give it imo. Cedric's arm was well up even though the ball was headed straight away at it.
> 
> I honestly don't know what penalty you guys are talking about, but I'm assuming it's that one and not Ronaldo's.


He couldn't see the ball and it was headed down onto his arm. As for his arm being out, are we really expecting defenders to keep strikers at bay (pushes and such) with their core alone? That is how you are easily knocked down.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Freestyle Fred said:


> You didn't get *it *then, you don't get *it *now, and you'll probably never get *it *so what am I going to waste fucking time trying to explain *it *to you again for. Thank you, fuck you, bye.


What is 'it'? Come on Henry you're better than this. Surely you haven't lost your ability to argue the most mental of things? Who is the best player in the world at the moment? Higuain? Cavani? Liam Ridgewell? Don't brush me off like a digital Donald Trump, elaborate on your points please. I want to hear from you. Charles Manson, Ted Bundy and Harold Shipman were fascinating people, I believe you can have the same impact upon the world that they did.

Messi also has more Balon D'or awards than Maradona. Guess what that makes him???????????? *Better *:banderas


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Vader said:


> Freestyle Fred said:
> 
> 
> > God, I hope no pundit ever has the audacity to compare this choke artist to Maradona ever again after this world cup. *International football is 75% leadership, discipline and balls* and he lacks in all three departments relying only on a generational talent, of which Ronaldo has now made more of despite being given less. If he no shows against Nigeria, his legacy as any kind of GOAT player is destroyed.
> ...


Yeah as soon as i saw that post i figured it was henry hill. Talk about fucking obsession :lmao


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> I sort of want Messi to get through and then past France, even if just for that Ronaldo vs Messi showdown.


Shit I didn't think that was a possibility with them both finishing 2nd.

Praying that doesn't happen. Too much to lose for Ronaldo, get Messi out of there ASAP



Freestyle Fred said:


> Ronaldo turned himself into a big game monster who despite some ridiculous theatrics and vanity also modelled himself into a really solid leader on the pitch. Messi is neither of those things, he is simply a genius footballer and in a team sport its not good enough to just be brilliant individually. Maradona would be making these team-mates look like world beaters.


Eusebio was better than all of them


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



CesaroSwing said:


> Shit I didn't think that was a possibility with them both finishing 2nd.
> 
> Praying that doesn't happen. Too much to lose for Ronaldo, get Messi out of there ASAP
> 
> ...


You're right in that Ronaldo already has Euro 2016 to put him over Messi, losing a direct match like that wouldn't do good for him in that debate. Still, what a story, what a big money match. As Portugal got pretty screwed and now has to do the hard road... screw it, beat 'em all. Step up Ronaldo, get those boys to the final so then that useless Guedes can be blessed by the gods and score randomly with an off cross or something.

I'll say this now. If the Pauleta tribute acts of Eder and Guedes both pull this off, I'll never speak ill of Pauleta ever again. It'll be clear that all those years of uselessness at the front built up and up, ready, to uncork itself in finals. I'll give credit to him.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Really salty about Ronaldo missing his penalty (c'mon man, how hard can it be to shoot it to upper corner???), but even saltier about that bullshit penalty call on Cedric. Sorry, that was positively not a good call imo. It was nigh impossible for the guy to pull his arm down at that point, he jumped for a header with the other guy leaning on and he landed with his arms open. Bah.

Whatever. We got the easy path in 2016, so it's only fair that we get the hard one this year. Why bother going for the World Cup if you can't beat the opposition.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Henry Hill is back in black and cunts are still out here barefaced trying to say this isn’t the greatest World Cup there’s ever been?! How muthafuckin far we done fell.

Spain have looked worse every game. This truly feels like the year an outsider can make a run and do something. We will be dancing in the streets of Abuja come July 15th. It’s in God’s hands now, brothers.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Jesus christ, each day just get's crazier than the last and my team ain't even in this world cup. :done :done :done :done :done


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> He couldn't see the ball and it was headed down onto his arm. As for his arm being out, are we really expecting defenders to keep strikers at bay (pushes and such) with their core alone? That is how you are easily knocked down.


Of course not, but shit happens. As I said, on real time it looked like a pen to me. After seeing the replays, I understand both sides.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The ref was fucking joke for awarding that penalty. Where is his arms suppose to go?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Dude, Carvalho should be nowhere near the backside as he can't defend for shit. Did you not see the Morocco match? He was the reason why the Portuguese backlines were basically racing tracks for the others to run circles around. Slow-ass snail who can't put pressure on without fouling. He's no Danilo Pereira, that's for damn sure, and all he can do well is passes. Adrien is at least faster moving and can be a more effective pressure applier. But I agree that neither should be in an extreme end of the midfield, especially since the defense really struggles on its own. As a matter of fact, William probably shouldn't even be there... get Moutinho back as quick as possible and keep Adrien in there. Also, can we start considering Mário Rui over Raphael next time around? Cause he's been fumbling it over and over again in the last 160+ minutes of play. Raphael, I feel, would be much better if he were a forward midfielder than defense tbh.
> 
> At least André Silva and Quaresma were a far better starting XI trio with Ronaldo (who was kinda awful today) than Bernardo Silva and Gonçalo Guedes. Wouldn't change them going forward.


I believe Santos has it wrong with his deployment of William Carvalho at this tournament. He was a vital part of the midfield when Portugal won Euro 16 and I don't think 1 game or even the group stages changes how good he is or whether or not he has a place in the 11. The way Santos has been playing Carvalho is strange to me, he has him aggressively closing down the opponents(more so than I can recall) and that's leaving the midfield a bit open. He needs help in the midfield more and not to play the game so offensively leaving the defence exposed. He just isn't that type of player, today he looked rather clumsy , tired even and nearly committed costly errors because he held onto the ball far too long. Santos has to change up the formations a bit and give more strength in midfield. 

I'd play something like this vs Uruguay

-----------------Patricio--------------------
Ricardo---Pepe---------Fonte---Guerreiro
----------------Carvalho-------------------
--------Adrien-----------Moutinho*---------
Quaresma--------------------------Bernardo**
-----------------Ronaldo--------------------

*I wouldn't mind playing Manuel Fernandes here, I think his style of play can benefit the team on counter attacks . **I'd play Bernardo on the left to cross the ball to Ronaldo or a late run by Quaresma or Moutinho/M.Fernandes because dribbling into the box isn't working and our counters haven't been that effective to benefit from having opposite footed wingers. I'd still stick with Guerreiro though, the time to play Mario Rui should have been against Morocco or this game . He's a bit of an unknown and I don't know if I'd risk him against Uruguay. Guerreiro has the reputation of winning the Euro, thats one of the reasons why I'd keep him (and Carvalho) on the 11. Though, if Portugal goes through and either one plays truly shockingly bad, then I think its time to make some changes.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

tomorrow I got France over Denmark, Australia and Peru to draw, Nigeria and Argentina to draw, Iceland to beat Croatia


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The Group D games gonna be interesting as hell to watch simultaneously, if it's even 1/5th as drama filled at today's groups were.... :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I have 

Peru 1 Australia 1
*France 2 *Denmark 1
Croatia 1 *Iceland 2*
*Nigeria 2* Argentina 1


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> *Nigeria 2* Argentina 1


Yes please.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal-Uruguay will be total fuckery.

I expect there will be more VAR than attempts on goal.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Quaresma Godin Suarez Ronaldo Pepe



Bonkers.


Somone is getting red carded


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Irish Jet said:


> Portugal-Uruguay will be total fuckery.
> 
> I expect there will be more VAR than attempts on goal.


45 mins of drawing TVs. The future of football.

I do hope it's an uncharacteristic game though as both sides can put on great games when they want to. 



Kaizen said:


> Quaresma Godin Suarez Ronaldo Pepe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not all of them? Remember the Netherlands vs Portugal game... 2012 was it? Where 5 players got sent off. Who knows, maybe Suarez will bite Quaresma who then dick kicks him. Double red.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Don't see it happening but I'd love to see Australia pull this off and go through to the last 16.

They've played well this tournament, a far better watch than the other teams in their group.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Man, I actually was pulling for Australia on this match lol. Now we start to score, when we are eliminated.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Didier Deschamps’ France about to be a part of the first 0-0 at the 2018 World Cup. 

Giroud should’ve declared for Scotland. We’d have seen him right.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I know France rested a lot of players, but if they continue to play like they have so far, then I'll gladly hope they get knocked out in the round of 16. Whichever of Argentina/Iceland/Nigeria is 2nd in Group D, your move.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France vs Denmark was the predictable dreadful affair. Neither team cared to go for a win.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hopefully that wakes Nigeria the fuck up. Thet’ve been sloppy and nervous. Especially when they get the ball close to Argentina’s box.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Things are about to get..Messi


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Jesus... Nigeria looks absolutely clueless with the ball. And Iceland does not seem to playing like they need a win.

First 30 for these games have been mind numbing. These two teams are gift wrapping a shit Argentina team a knockout berth. Disgusting.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nigeria is showing Argentina a bit too much respect I think. Need to be attacking a lot more.

Messi finally showed up... actually scratch that, much of the Argentina team showed up as they've all with a few exceptions been terrible.

Argentina got very lucky there. If it was POR-IRA ref that'd be a red and penalty. Nigeria hasn't been clued in they need to do the TV motion to get their penalties.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nigeria looking the piss poor shambles they were against Croatia. Hoping for an Iceland goal now...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Whoever France plays I hope they get knocked the fuck out (France)


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It was always going to be Mascherano, having a horrible game. Doesn't communicate and concedes a pointless corner, and then grabs and throws to the floor a Nigerian.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Man, Argentina didn't deserve to advance, and WTF was that penalty they didn't gave to Nigeria? such bullshit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Another night of DRAMA in the GOAT World Cup.

Not even a nonsense penalty and RANDOM VARIANCE @Goku evil) could prevent Argentina crawling out of this group.

We get a BIG NAME TIE in Argentina vs France in the next round as well :mark:

Banega :clap Messi :clap

Marcus Fucking Rojo :banderas


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What an embarrassment. Argentina has no business going through. Now watch the refs baby these little bitches to the final. Sad day for football.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Messi getting that pointless yellow at the end... nasty for the France game if they actually get past them.

A lot of back and forth, late game stuff happening again.

Also lol at the cameras quickly cutting off him when Maradona decided to flip the birds at Nigeria.

Edit: Assuming Portugal gets through we are either getting the Euro 2016 rematch or the big money match of Ronaldo vs Messi. Things are going just how I wanted.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> Messi getting that pointless yellow at the end... nasty for the France game if they actually get past them.
> 
> A lot of back and forth, late game stuff happening again.
> 
> Also lol at the cameras quickly cutting off him when Maradona decided to flip the birds at Nigeria.


Diving, bitching, and that... sums up Argentina. Utterly classless team. They are a disgrace to football.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*MAGICAL*












Goodbye Iceland women :mj2


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

......if Iran got a penalty for THAT, Nigeria should've gotten one for the same scenario as well. That's all I'm gonna say.

*FUCK YOU, FIFA.*


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Diving, bitching, and that... sums up Argentina. Utterly classless team. They are a disgrace to football.


South American sides are known for getting nasty and petulant when under pressure. 

My thoughts on the match was the Nigeria manager messed up by not taking off Moses and that other defender he eventually took off. They were clearly gassed and fresh pair of legs were needed. Second goal came as a result of Moses having dead legs.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

World Cup continues to fucking deliver.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> ......if Iran got a penalty for THAT, Nigeria should've gotten one for the same scenario as well. That's all I'm gonna say.
> 
> *FUCK YOU, FIFA.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011516841544609792


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a world cup so far :mark

So many goals.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Giroud will bully that Argentina defence.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nobody celebrated with Sampaoli :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> South American sides are known for getting nasty and petulant when under pressure.
> 
> My thoughts on the match was the Nigeria manager messed up by not taking off Moses and that other defender he eventually took off. They were clearly gassed and fresh pair of legs were needed. Second goal came as a result of Moses having dead legs.


Didn’t help with two non calls in the box. Surprised they got one consideeing the ref let a nigerian get kicked in the head with a dangerous high boot.

And the petulance is a huge reason I detest most South American teams. They think they deserve to win... and when pushed, they dive, whine, and throw tantrums. Sadly the refs and many fans give them a pass.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> Messi getting that pointless yellow at the end... nasty for the France game if they actually get past them.


Isn't Ronaldo in the same boat after last night? Imagine Argentina vs Portugal with both of them suspended :banderas


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011516841544609792


Did I say anything about VAR itself?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> What an embarrassment. Argentina has no business going through. Now watch the refs baby these little bitches to the final. Sad day for football.


:banderas ssssssssssssssssssssssssssalty.



Kabraxal said:


> Diving, bitching, and that... sums up Argentina. Utterly classless team. They are a disgrace to football.


:banderas :banderas double ssssssssssssssssssssssssalty.



Kabraxal said:


> Didn’t help with two non calls in the box. Surprised they got one consideeing the ref let a nigerian get kicked in the head with a dangerous high boot.
> 
> And the petulance is a huge reason I detest most South American teams. They think they deserve to win... and when pushed, they dive, whine, and throw tantrums. Sadly the refs and many fans give them a pass.


:banderas :banderas :banderas quadrizillion sssssssssssssssssssssalty.


more. we demand more.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

At the end of the day, as much as i like a good upset, i do like to see the best players and the best teams face each other so in a way i am glad Argentina found a way through. Argentina vs France > Nigeria vs France and that is just a fact.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

MARAUDING MARCUS!

Sticking out his chest and carrying a nation to glory. Great to see after Higuaín tried in vain to convert Messi's loose attempts at a pass. Justice has been done.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Didn’t help with two non calls in the box. Surprised they got one consideeing the ref let a nigerian get kicked in the head with a dangerous high boot.
> 
> And the petulance is a huge reason I detest most South American teams. They think they deserve to win... and when pushed, they dive, whine, and throw tantrums. Sadly the refs and many fans give them a pass.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Did I say anything about VAR itself?


Im just giving you direction as to where to put your pointless hate


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Rojo showing Higuain how it's done :mark:

More VAR DRAMA :mark:

INTERNATIONAL TOURNAMENT GOAT PERISIC FINALLY TURNING UP :mark:

Clueless Deschamps with the best team on paper that has no momentum and no chemistry together and he wastes a game and gets nothing from it :mark:

Peru getting the win they deserve :mark:

BIG TEAM KNOCKOUT GAMES IN ROUND 2 :mark:

:WOO*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*













:banderas


And we get more of Maradona


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011703377514893312
This Argentina team going to kill him :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Can't believe Di Maria hasn't been slagged off in here after that performance :lmao for all the talk of peds in Russia, it seems he picked up a spice addiction during his short stint in Manchester.

Would say the same for Higuain, Meza and Mascherano, but they're renowned for being a bottler, shite and washed, in that order. Meza makes me want to find an Argentinian relative, I might have a chance yet!

RANDOM VARIANCE done good tonight :higuain 

Messi delivering and helping a shite Argentina through when you just know loads of people in here were chomping at the bit for him to fail. Must taste rather bitter now.

:messi2

Banega's passing :banderas

ROJO THE WARRIOR IN BEAST MODE :trips8

Victor 'COMPOSURE' Moses :wow

:jet4 making me need to make a MEANINGLESS PLAYER smiley.

A small thought for Ighalo after his nightmare. A big thought for Watford, managing to sell him for all the tea in China :vince$

Really tense game filled with drama and big moments. A fitting follow up to last week's utter madness. Croatia were the new hope, tonight the empire struck back.

France vs Argentina promises more fuckery :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That Rojo finish tho :banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fitba is good, brothers.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Brock said:


> That Rojo finish tho :banderas


Better than Piguain's thats for sure, although at this point it's come to be expected.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Didn't watch any of the games but happy to see the GOAT still in the tournament :messi2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

They put Portugal/Uruguay and France Argentina on the same day. :done


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Didn’t help with two non calls in the box. Surprised they got one consideeing the ref let a nigerian get kicked in the head with a dangerous high boot.
> 
> And the petulance is a huge reason I detest most South American teams. They think they deserve to win... and when pushed, they dive, whine, and throw tantrums. Sadly the refs and many fans give them a pass.


As ugly as it may be, it actually works against them so I don't mind hugely. It's only going to be a problem if we get a proper plonker like the ref from the POR-IRA game who'll give in and then bottle it at the TV thinking he has to give it.



CesaroSwing said:


> Isn't Ronaldo in the same boat after last night? Imagine Argentina vs Portugal with both of them suspended :banderas


Yeah I was talking to some people and brought that up, the fact both teams could get through and then meet without their big star. On paper the Argentinians always have the edge, but as ugly as it might be at times, I do think the Portugal play as good as they are/better for their team, Argentina's players not so much.

I don't want that though, I want the Ronaldo vs Messi spectacle. Once in a lifetime match up at the world cup. Whoever wins that match up will really get the belief that they can go all the way, even if Brazil/Germany might then well be their next match in the Semis.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Perturbator said:


> Didn't watch any of the games but happy to see the GOAT still in the tournament :messi2


Why? Love yourself. GOODNESS GRACIOUS ME cup is just getting started.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> Fitba is good, brothers.


Well this couldn't be more apt.

Just watching the Croatia highlights.

Saw Corluka blocking a powerful strike from point blank range... with his face.

You just know he wanted any excuse to put it on, you just know it!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's amazing how many joyless idiots are now trying to pretend they didn't spend the first half of the World Cup telling everybody and their dog how shit the tournament was.

Well, at least they can admit they were wrong. :lol


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> It's amazing how many joyless idiots are now trying to pretend they didn't spend the first half of the World Cup telling everybody and their dog how shit the tournament was.
> 
> Well, at least they can admit they were wrong. :lol


Don't know about here but yeah, saw many elsewhere and in RL. I'd blame the Euro 2016 for that perception myself.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Maradonna….don't do drugs kids.

Tomorrow I got Germany over Korea, Mexico and Sweden to draw, Brazil over Serbia, and Switzerland over Costa Rica


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Andre said:


> Messi delivering and helping a shite Argentina through when you just know loads of people in here were chomping at the bit for him to fail. Must taste rather bitter now.
> 
> :messi2




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011701658731114498
NOT A LEADER :messi3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That was an orgasmic goal by messi


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kaizen said:


> Im just giving you direction as to where to put your pointless hate


Thanks but I already knew where to direct it. I said "fuck you, FIFA", not "fuck you, VAR".

Also, about people's opinions on the 1st couple of days of the tournament.... it's not my problem some are happy with just about anything they're given, because the 1st half of the World Cup kinda _was_ dogshit. Shitty games after shitty games, bar a couple of notable exceptions. It only got really, really good a couple of days ago.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

fuck Peru tbh. jammy goals that 9/10 don't go in, ALL DAT LUCK

in all seriousness though, a whole world cup with no goals from open play speaks volumes. Nabbout is trash, Kruse is trash, Behich is trash. can't rely on MILE to put away a penalty every game ffs

Rojo's goal tho :mark:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Renegade™ said:


> fuck Peru tbh. jammy goals that 9/10 don't go in, ALL DAT LUCK
> 
> in all seriousness though, a whole world cup with no goals from open play speaks volumes. Nabbout is trash, Kruse is trash, Behich is trash. can't rely on MILE to put away a penalty every game ffs
> 
> Rojo's goal tho :mark:


That's what you get for not playing the GOAT Tim Cahill. Well deserved imo.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Anyway, today should be interesting. Brazil vs Serbia has great potential (+ Switzerland fuckery to make things more intense), and Group F is gonna be fuckery 101, I presume.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

https://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/8u6n2o/reporter_to_messi_after_the_first_game_i_gave_you/



> Reporter to Messi: "After the first game I gave you a good luck amulet that my wife gave me, I don't know if you threw it away or something..." Messi proceeds to show reporter he wore it all along and reporter can't believe it.


:cozy


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Perturbator said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/8u6n2o/reporter_to_messi_after_the_first_game_i_gave_you/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow messi is more superstitious then half the poker players i play against in the casino :lol.

Being serious nice touch from him ?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Wow messi is more superstitious then half the poker players i play against in the casino :lol.
> 
> Being serious nice touch from him ?


Good guy Messi roud


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Rojo :sodone


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










I think he's wearing 2 watches. :done


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

South Korea looks the team most likely to score off that first half.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> I think he's wearing 2 watches. :done


Lol I can barely wear _one_. :lol His manhood knows no bound. :done


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is dramatic, Germany no doubt will score a last minute winner.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fuck you Germany, cya later.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

GET IN THE BIN YOU BALL SWEAT CULTIVATING FRAUD!

So much drama :mark:

VAR :banderas


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The World Champions Curse is alive, holy shit!!!

Good riddance, Germany have been kinda rubbish.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Korea I love you


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We got a new champion people, the curse is back, so much drama.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

KOREA!!!!!!!!

:WOO


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

VAR IS GOOD, BROTHERS! FITBA IS GOOD! BIG TAM MULLER CRYING IN HIS PYJAMAS! 

DRINK IT IN! I SWEAR YOU’LL NEVER SEE ANYTHING LIKE THIS EVER AGAIN!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The group g runners up part of the bracket...

England vs Belgium? TAAAAAANNNNKKKKKK

All depends on the Brazil result though :hmm:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

LOOOOOL GERMANY 

I rescind my earlier comments at VAR. GOAT invention


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Germany were shit all tournament but it's still quite surreal to see them finish bottom of the group and go home now.

Korea ended with a top win tho


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Moments like this absolute mental ending for Group F is why football is a blessing.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:surprise:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mexico are so mentally fragile it's hilarious.

South Korea deserved it, always looked a threat on the break and probably could have scored earlier. Germany look slow and lethargic from minute one. A lot of players coming to the end and they don't have the same leadership as they had in Lahm/Basti. Not getting Sane integrated into that side seems criminal now especially when you look at the lack of pace. End of an era for them.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

korean goalkeeper for Ballon d'Or.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Germany! :beckylol

Deserved to be knocked out since they were mince in the group stages.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

2-0 was the deserved result. Korea need to work on finishing because I couldn't believe the chances they gave themselves, but bottled. They're right to be pleased with the result though.

Absolutely astonishing scenes


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Merkel can swivel on a bratwurst 

VAR :done


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If Brazil finish 2nd England have an easy run to the semis if they win the group, & if they win then finishing 2nd lands an easy run

Well easier otherwise it's Brazil in QF

Fear no one though


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

GOAT WORLD CUP


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Highlight of the day is the moron in a poker group i post in bragging about putting £8,000 on germany before the game :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Easily the worst german side since '04. 

Shockingly bad. 

Good thing they renewed Löws contract early this month for no reason lol.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Couldn't tear myself away from the game. I thought like all those other times before they'd score at 95 and win and then it went the other way, with a correct decision via VAR usage. 

Korean goalkeeper put on a hell of a shift. Had a busy night and kept his head.

What happened in that Mexico vs Sweden game? Was that the Mexico 1st team or did they risk the second team? How are they losing 3 nil like that?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Three teams who lost a group game 3-0 have qualified for the knockout stages. Weird World Cup!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012000729010180098


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

From what I saw (channel hopping madness at about 60 minutes on after starting with Mexico vs Sweden) Mexico's marking was atrocious, with no real tactical discipline from the full backs. The centre backs were isolated 2 vs 2 quite often, with Sweden making late runs with a third man to exploit spaces in the Mexico box from crosses. Forsberg missed a few sitters and great chances. Efforts to make recovery runs on Sweden breaks were poor, even when Sweden dawdled on the ball. Mexico looked very complacent and flat, which was weird as a Germany win (1-0? 2-0?) would have seen Mexico out.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Highlight of the day is the moron in a poker group i post in bragging about putting £8,000 on germany before the game :lmao :lmao


:berried



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012000729010180098


I swear if Brazil somehow lose they're gonna get so much shit :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*






:banana






:banana :banana


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I just put £5 on Brazil to not make it out of the group. Just for fun like.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The GOAT World Cup continues to deliver :banderas

Another day full of drama :banderas

Germany BOTTOM of a relatively easy group :banderas

Fewer points than Iran :banderas

Fewer goals than Saudi Arabia :banderas



:banderas2 :banderas2 :banderas2 :banderas2 :banderas2



*LIST OF PEOPLE LAUGHING THEIR ASS OFF RIGHT NOW:*






























(fucking hell it's hard to find a picture of psycho laughing)


Only downside is we didn't get to knock those fuckers out ourselves :mjeng


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Germany out??

Jogi Löw need to dig deep and sniff now!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I guess England are going to get knocked out of the group stages in 2022 then :hmmm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012011145660715008


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

VAMOS!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That was a cheeky little chip


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ards

On another note though it should be 2-2 by now given how reckless the Brazilians are being at the moment. Unlucky for the Serbs missing multiple opportunities.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

GOAT World Cup continues to GOAT.

Penalty that has now gone down as an own goal for COSTA RICA.

Bah gawd.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Brazil wins the group, plays Mexico in the round of 16 :mark


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

No surprises in this game. Mexico will be regretting their performance today as it means having to play Brazil next.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Coutinho has had an outstanding group stage :clap :clap :clap

Classic Paulinho doing very little before being hauled off after an hour because he's leaving gaps in midfield, yet delivering a typical :jetgood off the ball run for the goal. Outstanding spatial awareness and timing. When he steps up like that you can forgive all of his shortcomings. Goals >>>

For all of Brazil's efficient controlled build up play, they've struggled to break through during long spells of games in this tournament. Now and again a piece of direct play like that for the first goal can catch a low block team out of their pressing rhythm. The same happened for Spain vs Portugal. I think more teams should try it in the right moments, because a lot of the "lesser" teams are prepared to let the play stay in front of them, expecting short metronomic passing in non-dangerous areas. Defending like that all game is mentally exhausting and leads to positional faults, where a ghost run from deep, involving defensive markers passing off responsibility to each other, can cause havoc.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

mexico made it :yay but now they face brazil :bjpenn


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Costa Rica with the GOAT penalty tonight. The gift that keeps on giving. :mark:

Brazil have looked the best team so far during the group stage out of those that have played half decent teams and the exciting part is that they've got another few levels to go up in. Coutinho early runner for POTT and single handedly dragged them through the group stage. 

Congrats to Germany for single handedly claiming all 11 positions in the Cabbages of the Tournament XI. Truly pathetic outing. I've seen big teams crash out early because of a lack of luck, tactical nouse or talent but I can't recall a big team going out in the group stages because of a lack of effort. 10 minutes left only needing to win 1-0 to go through against a bad Korea team and they were just ambling around strolling the ball up the field and then dilly dallying side to side with nobody making anything resembling a forward run into space. I hate the argument when champions fail to repeat success and everyone decides they didn't have the motivation to do it again but the worse offenders were the leftovers from 2014. Boateng, Muller, Khedira, Ozil all woeful. Sane would have given them more urgency going forward but they had that in Brandt in all of his 10 minute cameos and he still couldn't get a start so let's not pretend Sane would have made a difference. Kinda disgusting honestly that Brandt got the playing time he did. Him and Reus were about the only ones to not have 0/10 tournaments. Werner maybe a 1/10 because he at least tried but he might have done better not trying and just staying in the box where he should have been. Reality is Korea could have smashed them just like Mexico could have done in the second half if they didn't play like amateurs around the box. Manuel "arrogant twat of a keeper thinking he's Messi in the final third" getting a reality check and leaving the goal wide open for the second was truly delightful. If they had finished 2nd very good chance Brazil would have returned the favour from 2014 and absolutely slaughtered them. 

Shout out as well to Mexico for doing their best to partake in an epic bottle job. *


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yes, Philippe Coutinho is probably POTT so far, almost with ease. Don't know who the runner-up would be, though I'd imagine Kane, Isco, Lukaku and Ronaldo would be up there.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

















Non-sloot Fan of the Tournament


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



seabs said:


> *Costa Rica with the GOAT penalty tonight. The gift that keeps on giving. :mark:
> 
> Brazil have looked the best team so far during the group stage out of those that have played half decent teams and the exciting part is that they've got another few levels to go up in. Coutinho early runner for POTT and single handedly dragged them through the group stage.
> 
> ...


What happened to England being the BEST TEAM IN THE TOURNAMENT because they played well for 20 mins against North African powerhouse Tunisia? I thought you would have doubled-down on that after Great British England dominated Central American powerhouse Panama for at least 30 maybe even 40 minutes. Those sort-of-samba-boys didn't even have a shot on target against you in two games, no? Well, apart from the goals those POWERHOUSES scored against you, obvs.

Yay England! Never change, guys. Or, you know, maybe, just a bit, perhaps, do actually change for the first time in your lives. But who am I to judge. I'm still giddy off of Ray Houghton's screamer.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Gabriel Jesus up there with Fred as the 2 worst Brazilian strikers ever lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England and Belgium both going to try throw the game tomorrow to try and get on the bottom half of the bracket????


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Yes, Philippe Coutinho is probably POTT so far, almost with ease. Don't know who the runner-up would be, though I'd imagine Kane, Isco, Lukaku and Ronaldo would be up there.


Luka Modric deserves a shout imo...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Werner was a POTATO for Germany up front, they only looked somewhat threatening when Gomez came on and Werner was using his pace out wide. poor tournament from them all up, they're my second team when Australia inevitably go out so I dunno who to bother backing now


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Renegade™ said:


> Werner was a POTATO for Germany up front, they only looked somewhat threatening when Gomez came on and Werner was using his pace out wide. poor tournament from them all up, they're my second team when Australia inevitably go out so I dunno who to bother backing now


Casual choice: Brazil
Face choice: England
Heel choice: Portugal


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

going with Poland over Japan, Colombia over Senegal, Tunisia and Panama who gives a shit, and Belgium over England (even though both teams should do everything they can to lose)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Welp, looking at the 16, I'll jump on the Swedes bandwagon.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Another day of drama at the World Cup. At this point Im running out of new wyas to say how fucking insane this has been so far, and we still havent started the knockout stages yet


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Some of the overreactions to the German shambles are amusing. There were far more bad performances than good or even average ones over those three games, but this idea that the German FA are about to blow it all up and start anew like that was Euro 2000 all over again is wild. There’s a good chance a few of them are finished as integral parts of the set up (Khedira’s legs looked absolutely gone; it certainly isn’t a given that guys like Boateng, Ozil and Muller are guaranteed starters going forward), but this isn’t a talent pool so shallow they were dragging a 40 year old Lothar Matthaus to the tournament. It doesn’t need blown up. Maybe the coaching set up needs changing and you can talk about tweaking “philosophy” or whatever, but with that talent pool you’d expect them to be back for the Euros in a couple years as dangerous as they should be.

The biggest issue they had this year was not taking Mustafi. Deserve everything they got. That could’ve been him getting caught in possession six hundred yards up the pitch or diving in like a fucking headbanger. Hell mend them.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Germany lacked tempo and urgency going forward, and Boateng was a mong at the back. They did look better overall with Sule and Hummels as the partnership.

The whole Sane thing is just an English media narrative because the guy had a really good season at Manchester City. If he did get picked, he would have just had cameos like Brandt who was effective when he did come on. I do rate Sane as a player, do not get me wrong, but would this even be mentioned if he was playing for Juventus or PSG? I doubt it. He would have not made much a difference.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fair play to sengeal they must be gutted


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Japan are just ridiculously lucky to still be in the competition. Yellow cards is just a ridiculous way to go out. There has to be a better fucking tie-breaker. Make it attempts on target or some shit, would be hilarious to see both teams trying to shoot from literally everywhere to get through or make it distance covered - get to watch 2/3 players doing laps while the football continues. FIFA need to fucking INNOVATE.

The red card for Sanchez basically seen them through. Colombia are the best team in the group but not much a threat without Hamez. England/Belgium should be beating both comfortably.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

@Seb; Remember that discussion we had in the other thread about Mina being a potential monster at attacking set pieces after his la liga debut vs Getafe? He's fulfilling that potential right now.

:banderas

Japan are incredibly lucky to be going through. Were given a clear chance at a win vs Colombia after Carlos Sanchez went into total brain fart mode and was sent off, rather than just letting Japan score before gaining an equaliser with 11 men. Even then Japan struggled to win vs 10 men for 85 minutes. Now they lose vs a trash Poland side and go through on fair play rules. Amazing. 

Sucks to be Senegal now, but rules are rules. Not like they can complain too much either after gifting Japan two goals via rancid defending in the previous game. They had clear breaks to create and score in the first half today too but were absolutely hopeless, Mane in particular.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Irish Jet said:


> Japan are just ridiculously lucky to still be in the competition. Yellow cards is just a ridiculous way to go out. There has to be a better fucking tie-breaker. Make it attempts on target or some shit, would be hilarious to see both teams trying to shoot from literally everywhere to get through or make it distance covered - get to watch 2/3 players doing laps while the football continues. FIFA need to fucking INNOVATE.
> 
> The red card for Sanchez basically seen them through. Colombia are the best team in the group but not much a threat without Hamez. England/Belgium should be beating both comfortably.


Well I mean, there's only so much you can do with the tie breaker rules.

Here's a breakdown of how the World Cup tiebreaker scenarios play out for teams that are tied in points.

1. Goal difference in all group matches

2. Goals scored in all group matches

If two or more teams are still tied after using these initial tiebreakers, the next round of tiebreakers is used.

3. Greatest number of points obtained in the group matches between the teams concerned.

4. Goal difference resulting from the group matches between the teams concerned.

5. Greater number of goals scored in all group matches between the teams concerned.

6. Greater number of points obtained in the fair play conduct of the teams based on yellow and red cards received in all group matches 

7. Drawing of lots by FIFA Organizing Committee (a random draw)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Irish Jet said:


> Japan are just ridiculously lucky to still be in the competition. Yellow cards is just a ridiculous way to go out. There has to be a better fucking tie-breaker. Make it attempts on target or some shit, would be hilarious to see both teams trying to shoot from literally everywhere to get through or make it distance covered - get to watch 2/3 players doing laps while the football continues. FIFA need to fucking INNOVATE.
> 
> The red card for Sanchez basically seen them through. Colombia are the best team in the group but not much a threat without Hamez. England/Belgium should be beating both comfortably.


They should employ the exact opposite of fair play. The more shithousing you do, the greater your chances of advancing. Not even as a tie-breaker, either. A successful cross face chicken-wing in the box should essentially count as three points. Dropkick off the crossbar earns you a win and a +2 goal difference. Tombstone piledriver = direct passage to the quarter finals.

I’ve said for years that I should be running FIFA and I’ve seen no evidence so far to suggest anything to the contrary.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm still waiting for bears with guns : armfold


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Andre said:


> @Seb; Remember that discussion we had in the other thread about Mina being a potential monster at attacking set pieces after his la liga debut vs Getafe? He's fulfilling that potential right now.
> 
> :banderas


I called him the Colomobian John Terry at the time, you could see he's a massive threat in the opposition box, a lot of the Colombian Reddit fans were saying the same as soon as he got the transfer so I wasn't surprised at all.

Whatever happens tonight, the knockout draw should be done after groups going forward imo. Throw the winners in a pot, the runners up in a pot, and go from there. Having two teams who can map their potential route to the final with a group game left is potentially farcical.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England and Belgium playing to lose, this'll be something.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lol at Japan and Poland apparently declaring a non aggression pact in the last 15 mins. 

Now we have two second teams trying to make it appear legit. Belgium conceded some silly yellows so seems that is how they want to do it.

Edit: I say that and Belgium score.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










Fuck.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Predictable. They may come to regret it. People would certainly give them less flak if they went out to Brazil.

https://twitter.com/Michael2Potter/...world-thread-international-discussion?page=35

In a way you could say sums up the the goal.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Columbia vs England will be a good match though


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










None of this on Tuesday please DAVINSON.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England looked more like the England of old there. Luckily for them it was a second string side. Colombia will be a huge test in the next round though.

Round of 16 predictions:

*France* vs Argentina- France are not great but they will punish a poor defence

*Uruguay* vs Portugal- This will be tight, could go to extra time but i think Godin/Giminez may keep Ronaldo out

*Spain* vs Russia- Easiest call of the bunch

*Croatia *vs Denmark- Croatia are darkhorses for me. Classy unit 

*Brazil *vs Mexico- Brazil are growing into the tournament. I think they could style on Mexico to be honest

Sweden vs *Switzerland*- Switzerland will grind this one out

Colombia vs *England*- This is the hardest call alongside Portugal vs Uruguay. With Rodriguez not fit then England could edge it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well, the teams picks itself for Tuesday. These guys tonight didn't do enough to push the starters from Tunisia. RLC and Rashford were probably the guys banging on the door and could have used tonight to get into the team, but they were pretty terrible in the final third. Pickford worries me too. He worries me a lot actually.

We have to take it one game at a time, but after this result and team selectio, it really feels like it is semi-finals or bust. Colombia without Hames on Tuesday... A big opportunity to get to the quarters.

Hopefully Southgate can guide us there, as I want to believe he is the man to be leading us for a good few years, as he is incredibly likeable and easy to get behind.

COME ON :happygareth


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pickford

Walker
Stones
Maguire

Trippier
Lingard
Henderson
Dele
Rose

Sterling
Kane

Has to be the team on Tuesday really. Though it wouldn't surprise me if it was the exact same team that started the Tunisia game and Ashley Young finds himself back on the left.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I forgot Rose. He was the only one to actually look like a potential starter. Especially in that first half where he was superb. Shocking defending for the goal though. But he has so much more to offer us than Young (who hasn't out a foot wrong, but is a bit too safe at times).


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The next england game is on ITV so we're absolutely fucked. 

Apparently it's 1 win since 98 in world cup games on itv. Against Trinidad and tobago. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fairly pointless game in which very little can be taken from, barring Belgium having better cm depth than England, not that you needed this game to know that. But for the sake of completion...

*England player ratings*

Jordan Pickford - 5

Made a few saves but looked very shaky. Losing the ball in a scramble and was only saved by a goal line clearance, while also parrying two straight forward long range shots straight back into dangerous areas. The goal looked saveable (not a mistake or howler) and his diving technique was weird, looked stuck in the ground as he tried to jump. Distribution remains fine.

Trent Alexandee Arnold - 5
Needs to learn the offside rule. Crossing is his only major asset and even that was inconsistent tonight. His first touch is dreadful at times.

Jones - 6
Worked hard and won quite a few tackles. Looked solid positionally and had a steady game without standing out.

Stones - 6
A couple of great blocks and some tidy passing. England didn't have enough of the ball for him to show his best when he was on the pitch.

Cahill - 6
Not given too much to do but stopped an otherwise certain goal with terrific last ditch defending.

Danny Rose - 6
Was terrific in the first half and easily England's best player then, winning the ball and driving forward to win free kicks, playing simple but effective balls down the channel. The difference a left footed left wing back makes in a 3-5-2 should be obvious to everyone. Gets marked down for his horrendous attempt at jockeying for the Belgium goal.

Rubén Loftus-Cheek - 6

Mixed bag performance. His shielding and dribbling of the ball was fantastic, driving England up the pitch regularly, bypassing Belgium's pressing. However his final ball was slightly inaccurate at best, woeful at worst.

Eric Dier - 4

Absolutely abysmal. Some hospital passes, lost Fellaini for a good Belgium chance and was beaten easily in tight spaces in deep positions. Didn't influence the game at all. Henderson's starting place is very, very safe.

Fabian Delph - 5
Some nice touches but the game really passed him by. Really lacks drive and the ability to pick sharp passes, which was needed in quick transitions tonight with Vardy and Rashford up front in limited spaces.

Marcus Rashford - 5
Good movement but didn't take the one clear chance he was given to score. Mourinho proven right again.

:smugjose

Jamie Vardy - 5
Was largely ineffective as Belgium limited the space behind their centre backs. Should have done better with his early cross when gifted space by a sleeping Belgium when running through down the inside right channel. Headers in the box were poor from decent crosses. Worked hard with his usual relentless pressing. Great through ball to Rashford which deserved an assist.

*Subs:*

Harry Maguire - 6
Had little to do but was fine defensively. Looks much better sitting deep which isn't surprising with his lack of pace and turning ability. Wasted another good chance for a knock down which went straight to Courtois. If he could direct his headers he would be lethal at set pieces.

Danny Welbeck - 5

Didn't have much time to affect the game but had one good effort on target that was possibly going in, but a terrific block by :jet7 put paid to that. One hilarious miscontrol near the Belgium goal which went out for a corner. Classic Donny Wolbock.





A tip of the cap to Dembele who was good for Belgium. The one player who could take the ball off RLC. Shielding versus a rabid Vardy was impressive. Classy dribbling under pressure and tidy short passing.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Goro Majima said:


> The next england game is on ITV so we're absolutely fucked.
> 
> Apparently it's 1 win since 98 in world cup games on itv. Against Trinidad and tobago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I actually prefer ITV coverage of the World Cup and sports in general than the BBC :lol

Also what's the deal with this Good Evening Britain with Piers and Susanna?


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hello I am the only one who think Jordan Pickford is susceptible To long range shots he tends to back pedal and can’t tip the ball over .

He is 6’1 -6’2 tall if was a bit tall like 6’4 or taller he’d would be marginally better.

Otherwise Nayim form the half way line .






Or Ronaldinho freekick 2002





Yours

Farrhan


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That was dreadful, first half was so boring I fell sleep, woke up, Belgium scored, took the dog, missed nothing, great call.

With England it's always been about false hope, look good here and there, make fans all positive but then fuck up in R16 or QF, tonight just showed how reliant we are on Kane.

Not an easy draw but it's favourable, Colombia are tough, were great in the last World Cup, this one they are growing into it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> Otherwise Nayim form the half way line .


Nayim always forms my halfway line.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> Nayim always forms my halfway line.



Thanks for assuming I wrote this drivel.

Always a pleasure.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pickford is trash. Smelly mackem.

He'll be responsible for our exit.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> Thanks for assuming I wrote this drivel.
> 
> Always a pleasure.


:lol I have no idea what happened. Maybe I had a quote of yours already lined up but never got around to replying to it (happens to me a lot), and the post quote thing saved it and I deleted all the other nonsense of that post but didn;t notice the extra post by your whingy whiny constant complaining self. 

Nayim though; he's the best lover in the world...







































...because he can lob Seaman from 40 yards!!!!


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*France - Argentina
- Predicting 3-1 to France here. Between these two teams, one of them have the world's second best player, while the other have a whole other level we haven't seen yet in this world cup. 

Uruguay - Portugal
- This will be a defensive and tactical affair. Portugal to win 1-0 after extra time is my pick. 

Spain - Russia
- It will be a lot closer than some people might think. Russia are better than what they showed against Uruguay and I predict that they will play well against Spain. However Spain to win this one 3-2 is my pick. 

Croatia - Denmark
- Easiest one to call. Denmark are by far the worst team left in the competition and Croatia have been very good so far. 2-0 to Croatia. 

Brazil - Mexico
- I'm not sure how good Mexico really are. Very impressed with how they beat Germany earlier on in the tournament, but then you see them lose 3-0 to Sweden. Going with Brazil, and I think they'll win it 3-1.

Belgium - Japan
- Going with an upset in this one. Belgium's attack is very good, but their defense is not. Japan are not a bad side despite getting lucky earlier today with the fair-play rule. I think Belgium will underestimate Japan and lose 2-1. 

Sweden - Switzerland
- Sweden's defense are better than Switzerland's. A lucky penalty or corner will see Sweden going through to the next round. 1-0. 

Colombia - England
- With or without James Rodriguez, Colombia should win this one. Just for old times sake, I'm predicting 1-1 all the way through 120+ minutes and England losing on penalties. 

Should be some good and interesting knockout matches from here on out. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Someone tell Joe Hart this is how you 'man up' these days :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012426270292914176
Because of this (dunno if it was posted already)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012412586187468801


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

was hoping Belgium would 'accidentally' score an own goal in extra time.

But then all 11 England players take off their shirts for yellow cards.

but then all 11 Belgium players then take off their shirts for yellow cards.

but then the English third string keeper runs off the bench and punches a Belgian player to get a red card.

That would have been the greatest sports minute in the history of sports.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*













huehuehue


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France 3 Argentina 0
Portugal 1 Uruguay 0


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Let me be bold.

France 0 Argentina 1
Portugal 1 Uruguay 1 (Pens to Por)

Whatever the result give me the Ronaldo vs Messi showdown.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not sure what I find more ridiculous: England fans jumping on the bandwagon after we beat Tunisia and Panama, or jumping off it after our reserves lost to Belgium’s reserves. This wasn’t about avoiding anyone or booking an “easier” route, it was about ensuring someone like Kane or Lingard didn’t suffer a tournament ending injury in a largely meaningless match. 

Unfortunately, the media narrative and fans who lack any sense of perspective will turn it into something bigger than it really is. No doubt, it will be pushed as another example of English arrogance. Whatever...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Updated England World Cup results by TV channel since 1998

BBC: P13 W9 D1 L3 
(Win ratio - 69%)

ITV: P11 W1 D5 L5
(Win ratio - 9%)

Guess which channel Tuesday’s game is on?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

anyone thinking of being cute with their round of 16 picks, the number 1 seeds are 21-3 over the number 2 seeds over the last three World Cups. 

And 2 of those 3 losses were after extra time. Only once has the lower seed beaten the top seed inside 90 minutes.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kaizen said:


> huehuehue


:bosque


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*PREDICTIONS*

France 3-1 Argentina

There's only one Argentina player who gets in that French team and only a few that even get in the squad. Two cabbage coaches cancel each other out. Dembele to deliver.

Uruguay 1-0 Portugal (AET)

Don't see Portugal shit-housing their way through another international tournament. Uruguay have the better defence, so another Suarez match winner. I expect antics galore in this.

Brazil 2-1 Mexico

Mexico are dangerous on the break but Brazil are probably the favourites here so I would be shocked if they lose to any of the non "big" teams.

Belgium 2-0 Japan

Too much firepower in that Belgian attack for the Japanese to handle. They'll go out in the next round to Brazil or Mexico instead.

Spain 1-0 Russia

Can't really see Russia doing much regardless of home advantage. Just too much quality in that Spanish midfield. Aspas has to start though.

Croatia 2-0 Denmark

Should be pretty straightforward for Croatia who should be a dangerous proposition in these knockouts. Denmark are as much of one man team as Egypt and Argentina.

Sweden (P) 0-0 Switzerland

Before the tournament I would've backed Switzerland, but there's usually one tie that goes to penalties so i'm going for this one. Better team without the nose.

England 2-1 Colombia

If there's no James then England should be clear favourites. Regardless, no reason not to be confident with this draw. Pickford the only real worry. Potentially our hardest game en (a theoretical) route to the business end of the tournament.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Colombia might knock England out. That's a tough game for them IMO. Gareth Southgate was wise to rest his squad.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I see the Columbia match being a tricky game, even if they don't have James. I still see us as favourites to go through as long as we play well and don't waste chances, as we may well be punished this time around if we do. We have a great opportunity in this tournament to make it further.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Let's be honest here, that was an embarrassing display by both teams yesterday. Only outdone by France and Denmark who truly shat on every single one of their fans earlier this week.

At least JANUZAJ gave us something to cheer for. And the BATSMAN of course with the celebration of the tournament.

These teams both played to avoid Brazil. Lol what the fuck. First of all, Brazil have not been impressive at all this tournament. Secondly, if you wanna become World Champions, you best be prepared to meet some tough opposition. Get out of here with that SCARED COWARD play. 

I was watching Belgian TV in disgust, as there was actually sadness in the TV studio after the game. This joke of a nation that didn't play in a big tournament between 2002 and 2014 is actually DISSAPOINTED they finished first with the best goal difference of all teams and having won six of six group games in the last two world cups. Absolutely awful display of the media here. It angered me yesterday and damn it, it still angers me today.

I'm not gonna say I hope Japan kicks us out of the tournament, because I'm still a fan of course. But man, it'd serve all of those idiots right. 

/rant


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

No games today. 

:tenay


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Perturbator said:


> Pickford is trash. Smelly mackem.
> 
> He'll be responsible for our exit.


He looks like a scheme lad who goes around throwing turkey dinosaurs at Pakistani kids. “Brexit means Brexit!” he roars, in disbelief, as the target of his turkey dinosaur attack hasn’t melted before his eyes, like a vampire upon contact with a big slab of garlic. He’s 24 years old.

Clanger written all over him. Him v Ospina in the round of 16. Drink it fucking in. I swear you’ll never see anything like it again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Good to see my man Januzaj showing up – He was one of like three/four player who looked like they gave a shit. Poor from both teams – Monumental pressure on Southgate now to beat Colombia or he will be ridiculed left and right – Same would have applied for Martinez had they not bottled the draw. Thought it was pretty disgraceful to be honest and it would be hilarious if both crash out in the last 16. But fuck Japan too.

*PREDICTIONS

France 1-0 Argentina *

France dominate the game as Pogba bosses the midgets. Argentina miss a great chance to win it and big OLLIE sends the French through in extra time.

*Uruguay 0-0 Portugal – Uruguay via Pelanties.*

Shenanigans all over. Red cards, theatrics, VAR – Expect everything. Except goals. Ronaldo goes out without taking a penalty in the shootout, again.

*Brazil 3-1 Mexico*

Neymar and Coutinho have come alive and will be too much. Expect Mexico to put up a fight until they don’t – They’re always a fragile outfit and will fold eventually. Surest tie of the round – Brazil will advance.

*Belgium 2-1 Japan*

Two fucking disgraceful outfits – Hope both teams get lost en route and are replaced with Italy and Senegal. Japan will pose some problems – they play nice football and bizarrely rested some players for this game. 

*Spain 2-1 Russia*

Dangerous tie for Spain. Can see Russia coming out of the blocks early with aggressive pressing as Portugal did – I expect them to score first but Spain will come from behind. Again.

*Croatia 2-0 Denmark*

Croatia just the better team. Denmark have been among the most unimpressive of the sides to advance and Croatia are the most impressive. Perisic to GOAT.

*Sweden 1-2 Switzerland*

Switzerland have actually been quite entertaining to watch. They’re solid enough and Shaqiri is always productive at international level. Sweden have been really good – I keep thinking they’re shit though so I’ll stick with my gut.

*England 2-2 Colombia – Colombia via Pelanties*

Quintero vs Lingard is the real matchup here. Think England’s defence is genuinely terrible and a side with some creativity and movement could destroy them. James is a big miss but there’s still decent players there – Falcao needs to stop being a potato with his hold up play. Cuadrado could roast Young. I’m feeling it, I’m willing it. By the power of Pablo these English Puta’s will be fucked.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012657568542593025
One of the greatest minds in football.

Cunt.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> There's only one Argentina player who gets in that French team and only a few that even get in the squad.


Otamendi and who else?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012657568542593025


Jesus Christ :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Don't be hating on Sol now.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> Otamendi and who else?


Otamendi was dreadful against Croatia and Nigeria.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

You guys and others elsewhere seem to be getting worked by Portugal's heelwork. I personally hope they figuratively chinlock everyone to the trophy, Pepe the legend perhaps slapping one on literally at some point.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012581081869180928


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



It's Bananas said:


> Don't be hating on Sol now.


My brain auto-fills the rest of that glorious picture :banderas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

World Cup RETURNS with two tantalising games after a one day hiatus that felt like forever :mark:

Time for the *GROUP STAGE AWARDS*:

Player of the group stage:










Best moment of the group stage:






Game of the group stage:










Goal of the group stage:






Team of the group stage:










Drama of the group stage:










Clown of the group stage:










Flop of the group stage:










Celebration of the group stage:










Fanny of the group stage:










Unsung hero of the group stage:










Shock of the group stage:










LEADER of the group stage:










tldr group summary:

IT'S COMING HOME :moore


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Bring on the Knockouts.. :kd2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Would change goal of he group stage to Nacho.

Add Aspas' goal to drama of the group stage as it's linked to the Portugal/Iran match and happened almost the same time and went to VAR.

Change clown of the group stage to Umtiti for the handball vs Australia.

Add worst performance of the group stage and give it to Boateng vs Sweden (could qualify for clown of the group stage).

Change leader of the group stage to Modric, as he's the captain whose performances on the pitch have led by example. Maybe he doesn't need a camera around to show him firing up his teammates :mj


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Clown of the group stage was a tough call between Umtiti, Caballero and Bats.

So was goal of the group stage - Nacho, Quaresma, Messi were the other shouts, but an outside of the foot looping volley tops those imo so I went with Mertens.

Definitely a fair point on Boateng.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

BIG WILLY! I forgot him :lol. He's definitely up there too.

This is 100% the best group stage ever, right? Of course we had a few duds (that day of the 3 straight 1-0s from example). But overall, it was highly entertaining. Only one 0-0 (and that is mainly because both teams just couldn't be bothered as they were happy with their positions) is a great stat.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Clown of the last 16...Marcos Rojo.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Scary pace from Mbappe there...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mbappé :banderas

PSG :banderas


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mbappe should campaign to represent France in 100 meters at the next Summer Olympics. Holy fucking Christ.

Di Maria's goal was a screamer too, completely redeeming his otherwise shit 1st half.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mbappe has immense pace, still, stupid foul from Rojo. France looked miles better.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That's far better than Di Maria's, what a fucking hit.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a fucking game!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is turning to be fantastic!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

World cup of bangers. Pavard's shot is one of the best in this tournament. An absolute beauty.

Mbappe scores now! This game is an instant classic.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Best game of the tournament so far for me , not on a technical aspect, just goal to goal action

Peace y'all :wink2:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a game to kick off the knockout rounds :banderas

This tournament :banderas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The GOAT tournament continues, another cracking game, two best goals of the tournament as well :banderas

Shambles of a defence for the Argies :bosque

Mbappe living up to "the new R9" billing :mbappe


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Entertaining game, but now its time for Portugal to bring everybody back to reality :lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:mbappe :mbappe :mbappe

I cannot believe that the entertainment value has GONE UP. Did not imagine it was possible.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mbappe with the best individual performance of the tournament so far


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Personally, I still hold Spain vs Portugal to higher regard (Argentina's defending was really, really poor, poorer than Spain or Portugal's), but this is #2 for me, for sure. Nut game with absolute mental goals, drama until the last second and a Godly performance from Killian Mbappe.

If France play like this all tournament long, behold your new World Champions.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Absolute cracking start to the knockout stages.

I expect Uruguay/Portugal to be dull, finish 0-0 and head to penalties.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Great game. Get ready for a 120 min chinlock from Portugal.

The result makes Argentina look better than they were. Seems what Marcel Desailly said was right and France are going to play better against teams who have more of the ball... problem if they get Portugal next.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> If France play like this all tournament long, behold your new World Champions


Winning 4-3 against a terrible Argentina team who gave them oceans of space to attack all game long doesn't make you World Cup favourites.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> Winning 4-3 against a terrible Argentina team who gave them oceans of space to attack all game long doesn't make you World Cup favourites.


Fair enough, but I still give them credit as I think they started to click better as a team than before and had some cracker individual performances.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Most entertaining game of the tournament, good to see France unsurprisingly expose Argentina's defence like that.

Over to Portugal to shithouse a 1-0 tonight.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a game poor Messi :mj2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Messi buried. 

Ronaldo > Messi.

It's a bullshit theory that Messi didn't have good players around him... They scored 3 goals, Messi has been non-existent in the World Cup and played just like any other player.

Ronaldo on the other hand single handedly drew against Spain.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Two 'knockout' games for Argentina - two assists today to follow up the goal of the tournament contender in the last game.

Hopefully Portugal go out tonight so all the Ronaldo vs Messi mongs can enaldo2 for the rest of the tournament.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Didier Deschamps is the luckiest coach in fitba right now. His coaching sucks. Letting out Mbappe on extra time was basically open range for France to lose their biggest counter-attack weapon and for Argentina to nearly tie and comeback, which they may have been able to do if 1) Sampaoli wasn't equally stupid and had brought on Aguero sooner and Dybala at all, 2) they hadn't self-destructively wasted 1:30 minutes of extra time on petty fights, and 3) they actually played half decently and weren't just as poorly managed strategically. Deschamps is mad lucky that his team is Goddamn talented as balls and they took it upon themselves (ergo the word THEMSELVES, cause France mostly plays as individual egos almost on their own; though, as I mentioned, they played better like a team in this 2nd half) to expose a horrendous Argentinian backside. And Mbappe could be the next French God of football if he continues to explore his potential the way he did here.

That being said, the theory that Messi did nothing in this WC is pure bullshit. He scored a pretty great goal vs Nigeria and had two assists today (one probably inadverted, but one nonetheless). Ronaldo has had a better WC, but that doesn't mean Messi went out without any sort of presence.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Bret Hart said:


> Messi buried.
> 
> Ronaldo > Messi.
> 
> ...


While I agree with you, best to wait and see if they can pass Uruguay. If Portugal then beat France than I really stop understanding how anyone can argue against Ronaldo on this.

I'd have preferred the showdown... but Ronaldo overcoming the team who put Messi out will have to do. Top heel Portugal aims to go all the way no matter how many exciting teams may be in their way.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France were SO good.

If I were a gambler I'd put all my bank on France to win the World Cup.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yeah all this stupid Ronaldo vs Messi shit has me routing for Uruguay tonight. Not much Messi can do when the rest of his team are shit and his team can't defend. You put Ronaldo in that team and they still lose


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Messi going out means I'd be less hurt by Portugal going out. As long as one of Belgium, France or Portugal win I'll be happy


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Amazing result. Normally hate 7 goal games on principal, but when its result sheperds out the world’s most overrated player and the team I hate more than any other...yeah, amazing result. 

Great start to the knockout round. Now if Uruguay and Brazil can follow Argentina home in tears.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Don't cry 4 3 Argentina.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

There's only room for one Bret Hart here :armfold


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> There's only room for one Bret Hart here :armfold


And he is I.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Yeah all this stupid Ronaldo vs Messi shit has me routing for Uruguay tonight. Not much Messi can do when the rest of his team are shit and his team can't defend. You put Ronaldo in that team and they still lose


It was Messi that didn't contribute.... Last I checked he only scored 1 or 2 goals.

Had a great chance today but fucked it up. 

Ronaldo single handedly tied with Spain


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Bret Hart said:


> And he is I.


Guys guys... don’t tease Hitman v Hitman and not deliver the goods. That’s just being mean to wrestling fans. Be kind.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Yeah all this stupid Ronaldo vs Messi shit has me routing for Uruguay tonight. Not much Messi can do when the rest of his team are shit and his team can't defend. You put Ronaldo in that team and they still lose


Pauleta, Postiga, Almeida, Eder, Guedes. Not like Ronaldo has had world beaters at his side helping him out you know.

Also Argentina's problem isn't that they have a shit team, their players are actually very good. It's that their players have no heart, in addition like a good number of Argentinians they may well resent Messi (though being fair, Messi could have done a lot more runs than he did). Unlike Portugal where everyone plays for Ronaldo, knows it, and have no problem with it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Messi the GOAT :heston

Can't wait for his next retirement announcement


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mordecay said:


> Messi the GOAT :heston
> 
> Can't wait for his next retirement announcement


 Yeah, he only came back to carry his country to the WC.

God haters are the absolute worst.

Argentina were beaten by a better team 4-3 and we're here talking about Messi rather than praising France who were great.

It's not exactly like he was poor either, he finished with 2 assists. What Argentina were let down by tonight was their defence, they looked vulnerable every time France countered. IIRC, every goal came from a counter.

I'm actually surprised it was this close, Argentina have been awful and for a quite a while. Thought it would have been 3-1 or worse.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Bret Hart said:


> It was Messi that didn't contribute.... Last I checked he only scored 1 or 2 goals.
> 
> Had a great chance today but fucked it up.
> 
> Ronaldo single handedly tied with Spain


Um he literally set up one of the goals....

Yes Messi conceded 4 goals by himself. Messi did not play up to his usual level but acting like he is the sole reason they went out is ridiculous. 



Rozalia said:


> Pauleta, Postiga, Almeida, Eder, Guedes. Not like Ronaldo has had world beaters at his side helping him out you know.
> 
> Also Argentina's problem isn't that they have a shit team, their players are actually very good. It's that their players have no heart, in addition like a good number of Argentinians they may well resent Messi (though being fair, Messi could have done a lot more runs than he did). Unlike Portugal where everyone plays for Ronaldo, knows it, and have no problem with it.


I am not saying they are but easily better then what Argentina had performance wise. They actually have players who can defend and work better as a team. If Portugal lose will it be Ronaldo's fault?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Normally hate 7 goal games on principal,


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England to win the World Cup. :sk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Um he literally set up one of the goals....
> 
> Yes Messi conceded 4 goals by himself. Messi did not play up to his usual level but acting like he is the sole reason they went out is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


 It's funny how people here are talking about Messi rather than giving France props. It's not like he was poor either, he ended up with 2 assists. The reason they lost tonight was their defense, not their forwards.

But haters have their priorities.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> It's funny how people here are talking about Messi rather than giving France props. It's not like he was poor either, he ended up with 2 assists. The reason they lost tonight was their defense, not their forwards.
> 
> But haters have their priorities.


Exactly. If they think Ronaldo is better fair enough. I think he is World class but I slightly prefer Messi. One football tournament ain't changing that. But to act like Messi was why they lost is silly. Reminds of England fans in the past picking on player as the reason they failed. Glad other countries do it too I guess make me feel better about my country


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Bret Hart said:


> It was Messi that didn't contribute.... Last I checked he only scored 1 or 2 goals.
> 
> Had a great chance today but fucked it up.
> 
> Ronaldo single handedly tied with Spain


 Yeah, let's ignore the fact teams man mark Messi and cut down passing lanes and space for him. Hence why it's important to have good players around him, because it's difficult to do much when teams are isolating you from the game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


>


I enjoy great defense and keeping. Kind of hard to say both were at their beat when both teams scored at least three goals. Though we knew what to expect frok Argentina’s defense so it was not shocking.

Still why my favourite game is Italy/Germany 2006 WC semi. It had everything that makes the beautiful game beaitiful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Messi fans so salty :lol, who will never understand he is shit with Argentina :lmao. That's why he will never be the GOAT, a great player and everything, but not the GOAT, he doesn't have the attitude of the true GOATs.

And props to France, but I don't think they will win the World Cup.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mordecay said:


> Messi fans so salty :lol, who will never understand he is shit with Argentina :lmao. That's why he will never be the GOAT, a great player and everything, but not the GOAT, he doesn't have the attitude of the true GOATs.
> 
> And props to France, but I don't think they will win the World Cup.


 You called Messi shit for Argentina. Dude, you're a hater.

4 International Finals, 1 Olympic Gold Medal, U20 WC and Argentina's top goalscorer.

That's a stud career, sure he hasn't won a Copa or WC but it's still an accomplishment to make those Finals, especially that often.

If Modric never wins an international tournament, will that make him shit for Croatia?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

South American tactics already rearing its ugly head.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mordecay said:


> Messi fans so salty :lol, who will never understand he is shit with Argentina :lmao. That's why he will never be the GOAT, a great player and everything, but not the GOAT, he doesn't have the attitude of the true GOATs.
> 
> And props to France, but I don't think they will win the World Cup.


That is why they have made numerous major finals with him in the team. Also:

http://www.goal.com/en/news/14552/w...points-out-of-21-without-messi-the-stats-that

Without him they would have never even made it to the world cup


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> I enjoy great defense and keeping. Kind of hard to say both were at their beat when both teams scored at least three goals. Though we knew what to expect frok Argentina’s defense so it was not shocking.
> 
> Still why my favourite game is Italy/Germany 2006 WC semi. It had everything that makes the beautiful game beaitiful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> You called Messi shit for Argentina. Dude, you're a hater.
> 
> 4 International Finals, 1 Olympic Gold Medal, U20 WC and Argentina's top goalscorer.
> 
> ...


No titles with the main Argentinian squad, and lost to 2 Copa America finals against Chile; no Brazil, no Uruguay, fucking Chile, who didn't even made it to the World Cup; add that he didn't do shit on those final matches, both ended up in penalty shoot outs after 0-0 draws. Same as he didn't do shit in the 2014 WC final against Germany or the semis against Netherlands. When your own country doesn't consider you the GOAT means that you are not the GOAT, Argentina fucking hates Messi.

And trying to find excuses comparing Modric with Messi :lol. No one says Modric is the GOAT, when you want to be called the GOAT you have to be able to win something with your national team, no choke when it matters, more so if your national team is a top 10-20 squad in the World, who always is favorite in the big tournaments. But sure, I am a hater for saying the truth :lmao.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mordecay said:


> No titles with the main Argentinian squad, and lost to 2 Copa America finals against Chile; no Brazil, no Uruguay, fucking Chile, who didn't even made it to the World Cup; add that he didn't do shit on those final matches, both ended up in penalty shoot outs after 0-0 draws. Same as he didn't do shit in the 2014 WC final against Germany or the semis against Netherlands. When your own country doesn't consider you the GOAT means that you are not the GOAT, Argentina fucking hates Messi.
> 
> And trying to find excuses comparing Modric with Messi :lol. No one says Modric is the GOAT, when you want to be called the GOAT you have to be able to win something with your national team, no choke when it matters, more so if your national team is a top 10-20 squad in the World, who always is favorite in the big tournaments. But sure, I am a hater for saying the truth :lmao.


He has scored more goals then any other players who has played for Argentina. Anyone who thinks he is shit for Argentina is a hater plain and simple. You don't have to think he is the GOAT but acting like he is shit for Argentina is just biased and dumb as hell.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> I enjoy great defense and keeping. Kind of hard to say both were at their beat when both teams scored at least three goals. Though we knew what to expect frok Argentina’s defense so it was not shocking.
> 
> Still why my favourite game is Italy/Germany 2006 WC semi. It had everything that makes the beautiful game beaitiful.


Who enjoys great keeping? :lol

You're one of those guys who when looking at a woman, you look beyond the boobs, beyond the ass, don't even glance at her face - you go straight for the feet don't you?

Toe sucking keeper lover.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mordecay said:


> N.



1. Argentina doesn't hate Messi lol. You acting like he is some national traitor. 
2. Chile was a tough, tough team in both of those finals hence the nations you counted weren't at the finals instead. 

I don't see him as the GOAT too, just stating the facts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> He has scored more goals then any other players who has played for Argentina. Anyone who thinks he is shit for Argentina is a hater plain and simple. You don't have to think he is the GOAT but acting like he is shit for Argentina is just biased and dumb as hell.


Fine, he is not shit for Argentina, just REALLY, REALLY underwhelming and never appears when it matters, you fine with that?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That Uruguay defence is insanely good. Nice goal from Cavani in an otherwise forgettable first half...


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If you guys like it or not, with the talent Argentina has, their failure with Messi to win anything will be seen as terrible. Messi being the focal point people go to, be it fair or not, means his failure to rise to the occasion will leave him with much of the blame, again, fair or not.

Anyway, 1-0 for Uruguay. Suarez is an odd one, what with how touching his elbow hurts his head. Time wasting in the first half? Really?


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> I enjoy great defense and keeping. Kind of hard to say both were at their beat when both teams scored at least three goals. Though we knew what to expect frok Argentina’s defense so it was not shocking.
> 
> *Still why my favourite game is Italy/Germany 2006 WC semi. It had everything that makes the beautiful game beaitiful*.


I tear up a little with joy when I think of that match, but mostly because I'm Italian. Best World Cup memory for me.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> I am not saying they are but easily better then what Argentina had performance wise. They actually have players who can defend and work better as a team. If Portugal lose will it be Ronaldo's fault?


I'm not going to praise guys like the ones I mentioned as they're simply awful, however yes, the Portuguese players even if on paper lesser than the Argentine ones do play with more spirit and rise to the occasion. Why though? Do the Argentine players simply have a bad attitude? Or is Ronaldo a better driver for the team and gets them playing?

Ronaldo has his 3 goals against Spain, plus he has already won a European Cup. Unlike Messi who often simply went missing, Ronaldo is very much involved in the game (as pointless as it often is when you're paired up with the likes of Guedes). So no one will blame him no outside Messi people I guess who want to defend Messi by proxy I guess.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The Portuguese team isn't being anywhere near creative enough to counter the extremely effective Uruguayan defense. They have full control of the game, especially being 1-0 up, and Portugal is just playing pawns for their pace. Portugal will need a serious strategic change if they hope to even get a goal, nevermind win.

That being said, 1st half time wasting from Uruguay is classic shithousing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> I'm not going to praise guys like the ones I mentioned as they're simply awful, however yes, the Portuguese players even if on paper lesser than the Argentine ones do play with more spirit and rise to the occasion. Why though? Do the Argentine players simply have a bad attitude? Or is Ronaldo a better driver for the team and gets them playing?
> 
> Ronaldo has his 3 goals against Spain, plus he has already won a European Cup. Unlike Messi who often simply went missing, Ronaldo is very much involved in the game (as pointless as it often is when you're paired up with the likes of Guedes). So no one will blame him no outside Messi people I guess who want to defend Messi by proxy I guess.


Or Messi is held to a different standard then Ronaldo. How is it Messi fault Argentina can't defend? He is not a defender and was not the one who made the mistakes the defence did. Blaming Messi for that loss is stupid. 

It is a team game and blaming one player for a loss when the mistakes that cost them the match aren't even his is fucking stupid.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pepe the legend.



Roy Mustang said:


> Or Messi is held to a different standard then Ronaldo. How is it Messi fault Argentina can't defend? He is not a defender and was not the one who made the mistakes the defence did. Blaming Messi for that loss is stupid.
> 
> It is a team game and blaming one player for a loss when the mistakes that cost them the match aren't even his is fucking stupid.


As the Portuguese manager said to the 1 man team comments, he selects just Ronaldo for the team and they'll lose guaranteed. You may think it unfair how blame can be put at the feet of certain players, but it is as it is.

Though yes, I'll certainly give you that one. Portugal actually know how to defend, which Argentina doesn't seem to.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Guedes continuing to steal a living...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Raphael is killing good second chances with stupid attempts at heroics...

Edit: fuck this ref. He should not do another game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ronaldo was GARBAGE :mjpen

Portugal only in this game and not against Russia because he missed a penalty against a homeless Iranian enaldo

Now that they're both out, take the Messi vs Ronaldo shit back to Facebook and Twitter enaldo2

Suarez :banderas

Cavani :banderas :banderas

This World Cup :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Uruguay's 12th MAN was brilliant today, but I don't reckon they needed him! Great attacking play to score when it mattered.

Now, CAMON INGLUND/LES DIABLES ROUGES/VAMO BRASIL


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Suarez and Cavani :banderas perfect partnership display

What a day of football :banderas

This damn WC :done


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Raphael is killing good second chances with stupid attempts at heroics...
> 
> Edit: fuck this ref. He should not do another game.


Ref had a great game...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Portugal hurt themselves with short corners and long shots on second chance balls. Uruguay was shutting off runs and short dinknand dunks, but they were looking vulnerable on long corners and crosses. 

Not sure if France can pounce on that, but after today, not sure if France can deal with the wuick counter punch either. Might be another 7 goal match.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Godin :banderas

Suarez :banderas

CAVANI :banderas

Great win for Uruguay. If England can't win it I hope they do. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Ref had a great game...


Inconsistent on ticky tack calls and completely absent on clear fouls. He’s lucky this didn’t get ugly with the tackling like we’ve seen a few games go with this kind of officiating. I’m all for let them play, but he botched on some clear fouls on both teams. 

Also hope this pitch is an outlier... there were players slipping all over. Having flashbacks to that CL final years ago.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Oh God, the chat guys were right. The Messi-Ronaldo debate is retarded in here.

Ronaldo was awful today. Messl was only marginally better.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We got what we deserved honestly. Our midfield had been incredibly sloppy all tournament long and could hardly string together passes, which hurt us a lot on counter attacks. Santos is mostly to blame here, he kept Manuel Fernandes on the bench until the 82nd minute when he probably should have started the game. Andre Silva should have at least came on earlier , he links up well with Ronaldo so its quite baffling he was left on the bench for as long as he was. It is what it is, I dind't expect a world cup but I could have seen us going to the Semi's with our team. It wasnt' meant to be, now we have to defend our Euro in 2 years time!

Kudos to Uruguay, and good luck in the next round amigos!


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sad for Ronaldo but happy that him vs Messi is done for this World Cup. Hopefully it can now become the Lukaku show


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Look at the difference there was when Silva and Quaresma were on. It's utterly baffling how for over a decade, over 3 managers, useless players like Guedes get to start. It's like the managers think "I have the best player in the world at the front, so to give the opponents a chance I'll pair him up with the worst players I can find".

Uruguay were solid and I'd actually give them the advantage over France, as they'll likely let France have much of the ball which suits them fine and not so much for the French. Pulling for England to win it all, come on, :moore


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

"Ronaldo stamped his personality into this Portugal side, when the going gets tough, blast a hopeful shot from 30 meters out."

:sodone


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

90+1': Four minutes to go... Ronaldo fires one from long, it's not close.

Not gonna lie, I laughed hard when I first read that :lmao

Would have let it pass but with how Ronaldo fan boys were like after Argentina's game, it's deserved.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Apart from the time wasting shithousing, Suárez played well, Godín was a master and Cavani was pure brilliance. Uruguay are a well oiled machine and they worked for that win.

Portugal tried and tried and tried, but committed way too many mistakes and had too many wannabe heroes idiotically trying to play Superman and failing. They played the game Uruguay wanted them to play, and apart from Pepe being awesome, they couldn't foil them, despite occasional moments of even Godín's back squad showing vulnerability. Counter-attacks should've been a hell of a lot faster and more creative, not the slow-ass nonsense they were. Fernando Santos is letting pragmatism get ahead of football, and I think we need a serious innovation in our style.

Only things that really pissed me off were Uruguay shithousing through time wasting, and AWFUL refereeing. Did the man forget his cards home? And did he forget VAR existed? Some calls warranted a lot more than just warnings and pats on the back.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> "Ronaldo stamped his personality into this Portugal side, when the going gets tough, blast a hopeful shot from 30 meters out."
> 
> :sodone


90% of them hit the defenders legs as well. The other 10% nearly hit the corner flag.

Amazingly Suarez is still an utter cunt.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> Look at the difference there was when Silva and Quaresma were on. It's utterly baffling how for over a decade, over 3 managers, useless players like Guedes get to start. It's like the managers think "I have the best player in the world at the front, so to give the opponents a chance I'll pair him up with the worst players I can find".
> 
> Uruguay were solid and I'd actually give them the advantage over France, as they'll likely let France have much of the ball which suits them fine and not so much for the French. Pulling for England to win it all, come on, :moore


It was maddening. They started to play at Uruguay’s cracks then, but didn’t give themselves enough time to break through. And there are a fewteams left that should press Uruguay harder in their weakness. They are good with letting a team possess the ball and try to dribble or pass it along the ground. Their shape and poise looked shakey when Portugal looped the ball in. And Portugal did not do it more until it was too late.



Emperor said:


> "Ronaldo stamped his personality into this Portugal side, when the going gets tough, blast a hopeful shot from 30 meters out."
> 
> :sodone


Some of the refusal to play long balls into the box did contribute to his tendencies to a bigger extent. Instead of winging it in and letting him make plays, they tried passing and dribbling against multiple defenders. It forced him to take worse and worse chances than he already would normally take.

The coach bungled the tactics badly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> apart from Pepe being awesome


What about when he ran up the pitch like a clown from Muslera's goal kick and the ball went straight over him, leading to the winning goal? :robben2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



draykorinee said:


> Ronaldo was awful today. Messl was only marginally better.


Two actual goal assists versus helping your opponent's striker who already scored twice against you off the pitch after an injury and literally nothing else = marginally better?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> Two actual goal assists versus helping your opponent's striker who already scored twice against you off the pitch after an injury and literally nothing else = marginally better?


 Ronaldo disappeared from the WC after the 4th minute against Morocco.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










Child Mbappe the Ronaldo superfan is the most heartwarming thing I've ever seen! I don't want to jinx anybody but I really feel we'll be celebrating that young man like Ronaldo has been for his career. ONLY NINETEEN, remember!


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Seriously guys. Ronaldo has Euro 2016 while Messi has nothing. So quieten down. Both teams are out so now it's all going to be about Harry Kane.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> Seriously guys. Ronaldo has Euro 2016 while Messi has nothing. So quieten down. Both teams are out so now it's all going to be about Harry Kane.


 A title his team won without him :heyman6

But congrats to ya boy, in his best ever WC he was able to carry his country to the round of 16 (in reality he disappeared after the 4th min of the second group game).


----------



## IronCap (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

yahhhh


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



IronCap said:


> Calma Calma ... Still The G.O.A.T!


 I can't believe people boast about the Euro. They finished third and then Ronaldo didn't even play the Final. Embarrassing :lmao


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> A title his team won without him :heyman6


A minor detail :x

Though he did help them get there and he basically became the manager on that touchline. Plus without him there to balance out Eder, all the crapness of Eder broke the scale and it looped into greatness with that strike. 

That is how I'll explain an heir to Pauleta somehow winning the cup.

Lets not forget he scored 3 against Spain please. It was very unlucky what happened in that Iran game, however if you aren't ready to beat whoever there is to beat, then you're unlikely to win it. Portugal had the team to beat all the teams in the stronger half, if it is their day.

I'm pulling for England, who are on the weaker end of things, but yeah, I know, they are really overmatched.



samizayn said:


> Child Mbappe the Ronaldo superfan is the most heartwarming thing I've ever seen! I don't want to jinx anybody but I really feel we'll be celebrating that young man like Ronaldo has been for his career. ONLY NINETEEN, remember!


Time for the successor to step up huh. Nice. Perhaps they can rematch in 2020 where Mbappe will actually be of age to take on Portugal unlike 2016.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*HEREBY DO NOT MENTION EITHER OF THOSE FRAUDS AND/OR GOATS*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> A minor detail :x
> 
> Though he did help them get there and he basically became the manager on that touchline. Plus without him there to balance out Eder, all the crapness of Eder broke the scale and it looped into greatness with that strike.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, a PK and a De Gea fuck up to get 3... The FK was sweet though. I know you're going to say a goal is a goal, but some people value goals differently and I am one of them.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> What about when he ran up the pitch like a clown from Muslera's goal kick and the ball went straight over him, leading to the winning goal? :robben2


.........apart from that time. Maybe a few other times. HE WAS AWESOME OTHERWISE :trips 

I mean, in all seriousness, he's not quite Godín good, but the result could've been even more lopsided if he hadn't been in defense. And he was responsible for Portugal's sole goal. Love him or hate him, he has talent.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Even as a Messi fan, after this WC I think you can't call either Messi or Ronaldo the GOAT.

Both are lacking a WC and one or more quality to be considered the GOAT.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> Yeah, a PK and a De Gea fuck up to get 3... The FK was sweet though. I know you're going to say a goal is a goal, but some people value goals differently and I am one of them.


You broke the RULE.

I hereby sentence you to be considered an utter cabbage by all who read these very words for three whole years.

Minus one year previously served.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

EDIT: thought it was a different cabbage but it was the same cabbage


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> *HEREBY DO NOT MENTION EITHER OF THOSE FRAUDS AND/OR GOATS*


We can gush over Modric still though right? I know I haven’t given him his fair share of oraise this WC. And as someone that appreciates masterful midfield generals, my shame in ignoring it may force an intense overreaction. 

Though I must applaud Uruguay’s defense more too. That was a nice and refreshing display. But damn Suarez for overshadowing that with hus antics... hate that man as a footballer.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> Yeah, a PK and a De Gea fuck up to get 3... The FK was sweet though. I know you're going to say a goal is a goal, but some people value goals differently and I am one of them.


Sure, I understand your view of course. Though penalties can be missed as we know and often you do need a little pinch of luck. I went in expecting a 1-0 to Spain and it came out a 3-3 thriller. One of the best games I've seen from Portugal. 

Though honestly Pepe is Portugal's best player, guy was a rock in 2016 and he was good here in 2018 too.



Emperor said:


> Even as a Messi fan, after this WC I think you can't call either Messi or Ronaldo the GOAT.
> 
> Both are lacking a WC and one or more quality to be considered the GOAT.


One plays for Portugal, the other for Argentina. Big difference as Argentina is supposed to be a big favourite and actually be winning things. It's like when Shevchenko or whoever was highly rated and yet never did anything nationally... guy played for Ukraine.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> Sure, I understand your view of course. Though penalties can be missed as we know and often you do need a little pinch of luck. I went in expecting a 1-0 to Spain and it came out a 3-3 thriller. One of the best games I've seen from Portugal.
> 
> Though honestly Pepe is Portugal's best player, guy was a rock in 2016 and he was good here in 2018 too.
> 
> ...


 It's not that Ronaldo plays for a shit team, I just don't think he's GOAT tier ability wise. I don't look at him and think wow, he's the greatest football ever like I do when I see guys like Pele, Maradona, R9 or Messi. Difference between Messi and those guys is that they've won WCs and lead their teams to them. Kudos to Ronaldo for becoming a monster in front of goal and clutch in the last 3-4 of years, but he'll never be in that class for me because I value other traits more.

Objectively IMO

GOATs - Pele, Maradona then R9
Most Clutch - Ronaldo
Most talented - Messi/R9


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> It's not that Ronaldo plays for a shit team, I just don't think he's GOAT tier ability wise. I don't look at him and think wow, he's the greatest football ever like I do when I see guys like Pele, Maradona, R9 or Messi. Difference between Messi and those guys is that they've won WCs and lead their teams to them. Kudos to Ronaldo for becoming a monster in front of goal and clutch in the last couple of years, but he'll never be in that class for me.


Talking club level I take it with the first comment? Odd to include Messi there if national level when it is well established that Messi doesn't deliver as much as Ronaldo does at that level.

As for shit team... Portugal basically has played games with 10 men since Ronaldo started. The chain from Pauleta to today with Guedes insures that. Though yes, the rest of the team play better than they perhaps have a right to hehehe, can't say they don't care. However they can only get by with strong defence (and Pepe and Fonte are getting on) so yeah... for the future they better get to building a new team... perhaps make Portugal an offensive side rather than defensive, though as long as the likes of Guedes is even making the team then they'll get nowhere there.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Okay so I'm pretty sure I never quoted myself before so this is a first.



FUN! said:


> *HEREBY DO NOT MENTION EITHER OF THOSE FRAUDS AND/OR GOATS*


Fuck off to Twitter with the Ronaldo v Messi debate. Here is where you discuss how Uruguay might be the only team with a true identity who can bring their shit against any other tactics/strategy etc. But will Cavani's injury fuck their shit up? 

Will Brazil grow into the tournament as France seem to be doing? 

Will England be humiliated as they usually are?

Exactly how many goals will Lukaku score against Japan and exactly how clever am I for making him captain of my FF team for this round and also playing the MAXIMISE CAPTAIN option?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ughh Ronaldo vs Messi debates. 


Great goals by Cavani, Uruguay look like a force in the tournament. Good backline and if Cavani is able to continue, I'd say they got a good chance to go further. Midfield ain't half bad either.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> Talking club level I take it with the first comment? Odd to include Messi there if national level when it is well established that Messi doesn't deliver as much as Ronaldo does at that level.
> 
> As for shit team... Portugal basically has played games with 10 men since Ronaldo started. The chain from Pauleta to today with Guedes insures that. Though yes, the rest of the team play better than they perhaps have a right to hehehe, can't say they don't care. However they can only get by with strong defence (and Pepe and Fonte are getting on) so yeah... for the future they better get to building a new team... perhaps make Portugal an offensive side rather than defensive, though as long as the likes of Guedes is even making the team then they'll get nowhere there.


 Delivering to me is more than just goals.

On topic: Cavani's finishing was class :banderas


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> I don't look at him and think wow, he's the greatest football ever like I do when I see guys like Pele, Maradona, R9 or Messi.


Pele’s stats and Wiki page doesn’t give me the tingles of that of Josef Bican tbh.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sorry Mr. Fun but I don't do social media. I'll leave that sort of stuff to you.

We're having a nice civil discussion.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

A very professional performance from Uruguay tonight, well drilled and very organised.

Solid defensively but with Suarez and Cavani up front they can hold the ball up better than anyone, holding the ball and bringing others into play or gaining fouls was their specialty tonight, simple clever play.

People are always quick to praise the trio of Godin, Cavani and Suarez but Caceres and Laxalt were absolutely sensational tonight, both defended and attacked brilliantly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> Okay so I'm pretty sure I never quoted myself before so this is a first.
> 
> Fuck off to Twitter with the Ronaldo v Messi debate.


^^^^^

06-30, 20:46	Seb 
joel, if portugal go out tonight, anyone who mentions messi or ronaldo in the thread after tonight should be banned 

06-30, 20:47	Joel 
ok, boss seb

All the new cabbages in here, stop polluting the GOAT World Cup thread with this pre-pubescent Messi vs Ronaldo shite that we've all read, discussed and heard a billion times before. Most of you probably only watch them 7-8 times a year in CL knockouts, Clasicos and International tournaments anyway, and most of you comparing them to Pele and Maradona probably never saw them play. We get this come up every fucking Clasico, and now they're both out of the tournament - enough please [armfold].

:vader


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> Okay so I'm pretty sure I never quoted myself before so this is a first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lukaku is playing someone from a ninja village. He is fucked.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> Pele’s stats and Wiki page doesn’t give me the tingles of that of Josef Bican tbh.


 Most of my viewing of Pele comes from Youtube, the opinion itself is supported by experts who watched him and put him at that level.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Bench boost is probably better for this round, FUN!


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> Delivering to me is more than just goals.


Messi did do some assists today yeah. Wanted him to win, really. Honestly I'll admit that perhaps people are a bit too harsh on Messi, wanting him to basically pass the entire opposing team every game and score. To me... he really doesn't help himself honestly with the type of person he is. He always looks dejected, silent, not caring much (he may well care, but doesn't show it on the pitch). Ronaldo is a lot more active, more showing of how much he cares, so on.

I honestly think that more than anything is what really hurts Messi in this view people have of him, fair or not.



Seb said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 06-30, 20:46	Seb
> joel, if portugal go out tonight, anyone who mentions messi or ronaldo in the thread after tonight should be banned
> ...


I do believe I've not compared them to anybody. Not my thing. Thanks.

Though I can understand the annoyance of course. Tomorrow is another day of games and we'll be moved on by then if any actual talk on it is going on, and outside a nice little chat between me and Emperor, it isn't.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Zidane is the GOAT.










Hoping France wins this WC.


----------



## IronCap (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

yaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Guys, this World Cup is awesome. We're getting great game, after great game, after great game. Let's be happy and take the time to enjoy these games and talk about these games in here. Let's not compare two players who have been compared to death over the last 10 years. Come on. Enjoy what the football GAWDS are giving us this summer. We may not get another one like this anytime soon with Qatar and then 48 teams :no:

WORLD CUP!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Joel, I didn't agree to no good cop/bad cop shit.

I'm kinda on a bad cop/badder cop flex here.

Be the badder cop, brah. I believe in you.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> It's not that Ronaldo plays for a shit team, I just don't think he's GOAT tier ability wise. I don't look at him and think wow, he's the greatest football ever like I do when I see guys like Pele, Maradona, R9 or Messi. Difference between Messi and those guys is that they've won WCs and lead their teams to them. Kudos to Ronaldo for becoming a monster in front of goal and clutch in the last 3-4 of years, but he'll never be in that class for me because I value other traits more.
> 
> Objectively IMO
> 
> ...


R9 a GOAT? His Sky Sports Football's Greatest documentary was underwhelming.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> Guys, this World Cup is awesome. We're getting great game, after great game, after great game. Let's be happy and take the time to enjoy these games and talk about these games in here. Let's not compare two players who have been compared to death over the last 10 years. Come on. Enjoy what the football GAWDS are giving us this summer. We may not get another one like this anytime soon with Qatar and then 48 teams :no:
> 
> WORLD CUP!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!


It is a hell of a world cup I must agree. Though sadly it'll be disheartening when the teams I support for it go out. Childish perhaps, though I'll still watch it just won't be with that... come on, get in there and score/please no, stop him, type feelings. Though Portugal may be out, still got England.

Though... that is some gulf that was shown today between these teams and England... obviously this isn't news or anything... but we better hope that team spirit that Southgate is trying to grow can pull off miracles. Both Portugal and Germany who are teams England would want nothing to do with are out, which is good news, however even the "easy" path to the semi final is going to be hard, and then overcoming Spain/Croatia will be hell.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Knock yourself out with GOATs/Messi vs Ronaldo talk in here: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1943025-international-football-thread.html

Leave this thread for current World Cup discussion. Thanks :cozy


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Extraordinary.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ronaldo and Messi out, now it’s Neymar’s turn 

Mexico coming for you sucka


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Jesus, looking back at the pages, thank god Messi/Ronaldo both got eliminated at the same time


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Edit: just saw the mod post, delete if needed.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm gone for two days and the thread goes to absolute shit...

I'm surprised at the hot takes I've heard and read about France finally having found their gear. I thought it seemed obvious that Argentina's naively open set up suited them perfectly. Playing with such a high line against teams with a mixture of electric pace (Mbappe) and a phenomenal off the ball runner (Griezmann) is incredibly risky, even more so when you have no real central midfield presence or organised pressing groups to cut out passing lanes or highly accurate direct passes into the space behind. Pogba was having a field day due to having so much time on the ball to pick out perfectly clipped balls over the top into the glaring space between the Argentinian defenders and keeper. After Mbappe gave them all a warning with the driving run between the lines that led to Griezmann's bar rattling free kick, the team should have dropped much deeper into a low block, with Mascherano operating in zone 14 @Seb; :evil). The fact that they continued to play so high up the pitch is either an indictment of Sampaoli's tactics or the lack of respect his squad has for him, possibly both. Actually trying to hold the defensive line rather than at least dropping off by ten yards and jockeying deeper in hope of a recovery midfield interception was plain stupidity, especially when the ball was played to Mbappe. Having space to attack absolutely suits France. We saw the this in the game vs Peru, who were attacking freely but had a much better high press than Argentina (well, something vs nothing is quite a difference), a game which saw France produce their only really convincing half (the first one) of the group stage.

Vs Uruguay it will be much harder for France to shine. Last night vs Portugal they showed the exact style of play that you need to beat Deschamps' team; an organised low block, aggressive pressing, selfless play from the strikers and outstanding work rate to get up and down the pitch via transitions, both on counter attacks and recovery runs. While Suarez was fairly sloppy in possession, giving the ball away a great number of times under no real pressure, you can forgive all of that when he's so willing to cover the entire right flank, filling in deep yet aggressive pressing right back positions, in order to help and allow his back four team mates to become even more compact in their mission to deny Portugal space to dribble or pass into. In a nutshell; don't allow Ronaldo any real opportunities. Cavani also fulfilled a similar role on the left, particularly in the first half when he was even filling in as an actual left back in the back four when Laxalt was out of position. Oscar Tabarez has a brilliant defensive system which is only accentuated by an outstanding central defensive partnership. Add in the magic touch that Suarez still has on occasion with Cavani's finishing ability when given service and you have a formula for success. 

If France continue to look for breaks on the counter then the game vs Uruguay could be a figurative stalemate of a draughts game, with both teams stuck waiting to move into a finishing zone that is largely occupied. However, if France lack patience or tactical sense (possible with Deschamps in charge) and want to take the game by the scruff of the neck, then Uruguay will have space to exploit. Pavard had a good game vs Argentina in all aspects, but lacks real recovery pace. If Suarez can target that area of the pitch on breaks like he did for the cross for Cavani's first against Portugal then opportunities could come easily. If that leads to Kante being dragged out of position to cover on that side, then Cavani will be given space to turn and shoot in front of the France defence, much like Di Maria was (although I'm not expecting a goal of that sheer individual quality as a given). With that stated, I would understand France's temptation to test Muslera regularly, as he hasn't had much practice so far and looked very shaky with his handling on several occasions yesterday, one time where he thankfully had the sense to keep his legs shut (unlike a lot of the World Cup thread posters' mothers, looking at the last few pages) when the ball slipped through his fingers. Bob Wilson did not approve. On paper France have a better team, but Uruguay have shown far better organisation and will to win so far. It should be a very interesting game from the perspective of both teams' approach, at least.

How entertaining was France vs Argentina by the way? Imagine having the chance to watch a game like that, with so many things to take from it, only to go to the same dried up well of a debate (including rancidly bad armchair psychoanalysis) that has been done to death. Teams >>> Individual brilliance.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



















(Courtesy of Boss Logic btw, MMA fans will know him well)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Very sad rn that I missed the cabbage patch horse shit in this thread yesterday/last night very sad indeed here is my face of sadness 

Ollie Giroud carrying France to the quarter finals. Learn to live with it. Learn to love it. Because it’s the best thing going today.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not sure how many discussed this but if I were putting a best XI of the Group Stage:
- Cho Hyun-Woo for goalkeeper;
- Yerry Mina, Diego Godín and Andreas Granqvist for defenders;
- Isco, Philippe Coutinho, Luka Modric and Aleksandr Golovin for midfielders;
- Cristiano Ronaldo, Harry Kane and Romelu Lukaku for forwards.

I take it that Mbappe, Cavani and Godín will probably be locks for the best XI of the Round of 16.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Not sure how many discussed this but if I were putting a best XI of the Group Stage:
> - Cho Hyun-Woo for goalkeeper;
> - Yerry Mina, Diego Godín and Andreas Granqvist for defenders;
> - Isco, Philippe Coutinho, Luka Modric and Aleksandr Golovin for midfielders;
> ...


I had this the other day for the group stage based on what I've seen, was discussing it in the chat box:

................Cho Hyun-Woo
Trippier...Godin...Gimenez.....Ricardo Rodriguez

...Modric....Henderson....Coutinho

......Ronaldo.....Kane.....Isco.....

Bench:
Schmeichel 
Vida
Rojo
Kjaer
Granqvist
Busquets
De Bruyne
Eriksen
Golovin
Herrera
Lozano
Lukaku

You could easily swap a few there like Lukaku for Kane. Rojo is pretty luck to be in there really but he was part of the reason Argentina got through to the knock outs. I was struggling for a left back really badly and wanted Rojo in there but @Vader; said that was cheating :no: Rodriguez was probably the best from an average bunch. Maybe Laxalt deserves a mention. Would have Sabaly but he was a cabbage in the last game. Keeper was a hard pick because of a lack accurate finishing and therefore a lack of great saves being needed to be made. Hyun-Woo, Schmeichel and Ochoa were the only really good ones. The Japanese keeper was the worst, horrible diving technique behind his line and looked shaky.

Probably forgetting a few, it's not a comprehensive LIST.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:hendo


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France have looked fairly shite so far and I thought playing two natural CB's in Pavard and Lucas as their fullbacks would be their undoing, but that performance, albeit against Argentina was something else. best game of the tournament for me, beating the Spain/Portugal 3-3 and with Germany out, I could see France going all the way tbh


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Schmeichel
Tripper - Godin - Granqvist - Giminez - Augustinsson
Henderson
Modric - Coutinho
Isco
Lukaku​I think Ronaldo had quite a poor group stages, barring the Spain game where his goals still came from set pieces and an error. Even Kane wasn't too great all round, think Lukaku definitely tops them both. Midfielders can pretty much swap around to fit the formation, mainly Isco and Coutinho. I wanted it to be somewhat balanced so it'd be similar to how England are setting up with the wingbacks and two attacking based midfielders either side of a defensive one. Augustinsson is in there for his goal, being part of a decent enough defence and the fact there's fuck all else.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Cho Hyun-woo
Trippier - Gimenez - Godin - Marcelo
Modric - Rakitic - Coutinho
Ronaldo - Kane - Lozano​


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Henderson?

i can't see how anyone can say he has outperformed Modric, Raktic, Isco, Coutinho and Kante.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Come on ruskies.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

A lot of Roman Reigns fans in football right now, all trying their spears. Foolish.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Andre said:


> Rojo is pretty luck to be in there really but he was part of the reason Argentina got through to the knock outs. I was struggling for a left back really badly.


Full back play has been fairly average-to-poor throughout the tournament, even from some of the very best full backs there. Kimmich put in eleven thousand crosses but only a handful stand out as being legitimately dangerous and he left his centre backs exposed pretty often. Prior to the injury Marcelo was far from the wild marauding bastard you expect. The Argentinians were largely woeful beyond Rojo’s winner. Haven’t seen a ton of quality from Spain or France, discounting a couple right back half volley wonderbastards. Raphael Guerreiro had a torrid tournament. 

I’d probably have Trippier in my team too. Amrabat probably has a shout on that right hand side as well (contributed to Guerreiro’s torrid tournament; also briefly wore a bunnet). Mario Fernandes had a decent group stage. I honestly can’t think of a left back having a particularly good performance. Maybe Lucas Hernandez for the shithousing.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

A spanish octopus, now I've seen everything.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain have been poor, created next to nothing so far. I remain hugely sceptical over Russia’s sudden improvement in this WC...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This Spain side are fucking boring, what a shit game.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

70 plus possession but 3 maybe 4 shots on goal. Jeez.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Tbf, it’s extremely difficult to look good or create chances against a 10 man defence...


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Tbf, it’s extremely difficult to look good or create chances against a 10 man defence...


It's also extremely difficult to look good or create chances when you don't even try to attack, like Spain was doing before Iniesta and Aspas came into the scene.

This match only makes Uruguay vs Portugal look better and better. Both in Uruguay's impeccable defending without resorting to parking the bus (at least not in the traditional/shitty sense), and even in Portugal's futile but at least existing attack attempts. There was a game there, not just a boring stalemate.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:bored


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Tbf, it’s extremely difficult to look good or create chances against a 10 man defence...


I agree with this to a point, but Spain really haven't helped themselves. Lots of ponderous possession in non-dangerous areas and sideways passing galore near the Russian box. Needed to be much more direct earlier on. I criticised Costa in the last game (and his touch was ropey today) for a lack of tactical discipline, but he was in the right areas today and just didn't get the service. Quick ball clipped into Costa when there's space, have Silva ghost run off him (brilliant doing this for City) and watch the havoc. Russia defended well during the 90 ( @GOD OF CUNT; 's man Fernandes played well as did Kutepov) but Spain put very little pressure on with ball or without it.

Hopefully they show more in e.t.

Ramos is looking like a clown again btw. Pique with another big error too.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kutepov is MOTM (so far) imo and a strong contender for at least defending subs in my Round of 16 Best XI. Yes, I'm keeping a tab on this, cause it's fun. Mario Fernandes has done well too.

On the other hand, Samedov is a frontrunner for worst player of the tournament. He is TUR-RI-BLE. He's perfect for the Toilet XI.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Kutepov is MOTM (so far) imo and a strong contender for at least defending subs in my Round of 16 Best XI. Yes, I'm a keeping a tab in this, cause it's fun. Mario Fernandes has done well too.
> 
> On the other hand, Samedov is a frontrunner for worst player of the tournament. He is TUR-RI-BLE. He's perfect for the Toilet XI.


Was literally just saying this about Samedov in the chat box. Some all time terrible set pieces in the last two games, plus comically clumsy dribbling. I think he had about 7 free kicks and corners vs Uruguay and overhit every one!


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If it goes to penalties then Russia might be able to win, they seem unable to even mount an attack let alone score in this extra time.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Russia get away with blatant penalty, hmm....


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Russia get away with blatant penalty, hmm....


Ramos was holding too. Not sure if there was another Spanish player being fouled separately though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ramos getting fucked over. I see nothing wrong with that :side:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That’s two utterly boring teams in the QF. Peachy...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain with a total bottle job :bosque

The hosts still being in :woo

Croatia's potential run to the final

:sodone :trips8


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

MOTHER RUSSIA :mark:

They played dross defensive fitba but so good to see the hosts get through and knock another strong team out of England's half of the draw :banderas


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Brazil next


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

HO. LY. FUCK. Now it can't be argued: this is the GOAT World Cup for unpredictability. Bah Gawd, Russia knocked out Spain.

Honestly, Spain deserved it, uncalled penalties notwithstanding. They played poorly and got overly cocky with their possession. Russian is so unorganized it's not even funny, but Spain have been kinda awful after the stunning Portugal game. Russian goalkeeper giving Kutepov a run for his money for MOTM after all.

Now let's just get Brazil out of the way and it's clear road for Croatia to murder everyone and get their well earned World Cup trophy.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This World Cup has proved that David De Gea is a fraud, best goalkeeper in the World...bullshit.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain got worse and worse by the game and every one of those fuckers looked potato at some point or another. Their own STUPID fault for not playing Ingacio Monreal Eraso. Idiots. I’m an idiot for defending them after the Iran game. Croatia would’ve mollywopped them.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The most insane part is we are going to a see a team who never normally make it to a World cup final in one now. No way would I have put money on any of Russia, Croatria, Denmark, Sweden, Switzerland, Colombia or England making the final but one of them will be in a World cup final.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Roy Mustang said:


> The most insane part is we are going to a see a team who never normally make it to a World cup final in one now. No way would I have put money on any of Russia, Croatria, Denmark, Sweden, Switzerland, Colombia or England making the final but one of them will be in a World cup final.


Zero disrespect to any of those teams but man England really need to go for it this year. They have enough quality to get past any of those sides 

As for the overall winner right now I reckon France will take the crown. Can easily see them kicking on after that Argentina win.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

And the way for England is all that bit easier. Portugal and Germany are both out, so nothing can stop us now.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Spain is done,their regeneration is sucks,their best era was come 10 years ago in Euro 2008 until Euro 2012 then they turn to sh*t .

If England and Brazil get eliminate then there's big chance this edition will have new Champion who never win trophy before but let's hope the winner from France vs Uruguay will get eliminate too in semifinal,so the new winner will be come true


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Alright_Mate said:


> This World Cup has proved that David De Gea is a fraud, best goalkeeper in the World...bullshit.


:lmao pack it in

He had a poor tournament. Neuer didn't have a good tournament, was at fault for the Sweden goal and the 2nd Korea goal. ter Stegen didn't play. Oblak wasn't there.

How are we judging this???

For the record I think Neuer is the best but can we stop pretending like he's suddenly turned into Taibi. Is Messi no longer the best as he had a poor tournament? Should Ronaldo retire as he was dogshit apart from the first game? Shall we just nuke Italy and the Netherlands as they didn't even make it?

If you could stop making horrendous horseshit posts that'd be superb.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We should nuke the Netherlands though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Taibi is also better than De Gea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Seems to me that a lot of these so called "big teams" know that football is coming home and to avoid being destroyed, they are just getting out of the competition as quickly as they can :sip


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Thank GOD Spain are out. Boring bastards

Russia are pretty shite but at least they might get involved in a mad end-to-end type game later in the tournament

Didn't think I'd see a shittier midfield performance than Eric Dier vs Belgium but then Koke came along


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Vader said:


> :lmao pack it in
> 
> He had a poor tournament. Neuer didn't have a good tournament, was at fault for the Sweden goal and the 2nd Korea goal. ter Stegen didn't play. Oblak wasn't there.
> 
> ...


:lmao 

Only joking...kind of.

Just find him slightly overrated, he isn't the best goalkeeper in the World in my eyes.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Russia going through and Spain with their anti-football going home is the greatest thing that could have possibly happened.

But surely, there's nothing crazy that could happen in the Croatia-Denmark game, right? Back to reality now. Although that's also what I said before the Russia-Spain match as well.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Loved the Russia win, they wanted it so badly and they out-performed a more accomplished team.

They're going home, they're going, SPAIN are going home!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkhead said:


> Russia going through and Spain with their anti-football going home is the greatest thing that could have possibly happened.
> 
> *But surely, there's nothing crazy that could happen in the Croatia-Denmark game, right? Back to reality now. *Although that's also what I said before the Russia-Spain match as well.


:mj4


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Think we'll see a France-England final with France winning

Though personally I'd enjoy seeing Uruguay win for SUAREZ, England for HOLLYWOOD HENDO, or Russia for PUTIN. 

As much as I love Firmino I can't root for Brazil in good conscience. You have to have moral standards you know.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I typed out a whole post and accidentally deleted it, KOOL.

Basically: I hope the punditry I've been hearing about this WC being a turning point for intl football is correct. Sides like Morocco were just unlucky not to make it to the rd of 16. Perhaps we're nearing an era where unexpected countries will become the new superpowers...


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

After the most explosive 5 minutes in any WC match yet, the rest has been kind of step down :lol Croatia have done a good job at creating chances (and their defending improved after the disastrous start), and Denmark have looked alright too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

THe surprises just keep on coming :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 :kd2 






One of Croatia, Denmark, Russia, Swiss, Sweden, Columbia, England will be in the final!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia have blown in the 2nd half. They're getting 2016 Portugaled by Denmark: great in the Group Stage, suck in the knockouts. Modric had a quite good 1st half and has completely disappeared in the 2nd. Schmeichel is outstanding.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Worst day of the World Cup so far, especially if Croatia go out...


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Someone start a CM Punk chant...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I fucking love it when the team that does fuck all passes and has the higher possession get's eliminated.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hate myself for saying this but this is england's best chance to get to the final in a long time. :vincecry

























Shame Colombia will beat them on Tuesday night. :Cocky


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We're getting another penalty shootout aren't we


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Come on Denmark... help England out.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Denmark may be strategically sound but dear God they suck the fun out of every match they participate. Croatia has underwhelmed too, but I still hope they go through.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



No red though?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I think I'm hopping aboard the toe sucking/goalkeeping appreciation train :CENA


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Some dreadful penalties.













*BUT MY GOD THE FUCKING DRAMA *


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Damn, you don't want to go to penalties with Croatia.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

These keepers are in the heads of these guys...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kasper doing his dad proud. Feel so bad for him


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

WOAT Penalty kicks 

Well played Croatia


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Why did Croatia play Pletikosa all those years when Subasic was just sitting there on the bench?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

240 mins of game time and 21 penalties. Straight off 10 goals from yesterday..






I don't want this to ever end. :done


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The keepers did themselves proud, regardless. Pity Kasper had to have his third save before, even if it was needed. 

Croatia should fly past Russia, especially with the rest they’ll have now.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Gotta feel bad for Schmeichel, he put on an amazing performance and saved three penalties + a bunch of big shots. Better overall performance than Subasic's imo, who was excellent in the shootouts as well. Easy #1 choice for Round Of 16 Best XI goalkeeper right now (Subasic being #2 and Akinfeev #3).

That and the 1st 5 minutes are all I got for this otherwise dross game, though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> The keepers did themselves proud, regardless. Pity Kasper had to have his third save before, even if it was needed.
> 
> Croatia should fly past Russia, especially with the rest they’ll have now.


Croatia ain't flying past anyone if they played the same as today


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Schmeichel's back gotta be damn near broken for trying to carry this team.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's shocking how Denmark was pitted as the team that Christian Eriksen would carry, when in reality Kasper Schmeichel was the one running the game all along. Eriksen, apart from that one goal and a couple of plays, didn't do much in the WC. Meanwhile, Schmeichel's agent probably has his phone blowing up from either Madrid, Barcelona, Munich or Liverpool right now. Maybe all of them.

Btw, if Croatia plays like today in the QF's (which equals them playing like Spain 2.0), Russia is gonna beat them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> *Worst day of the World Cup so far*, especially if Croatia go out...


What? Were you in a coma the day we had Portugal 1-0 Morocco, Uruguay 1-0 Saudi Arabia and Spain 1-0 Iran?


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Not the best quality of matches today but very exciting and nail biting. Sad to see Spain leave, but Russia played to their own strengths, so fair play to them. 

I expected Croatia to roll comfortably over Denmark, so well played Denmark, but time to go home. *


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I don't think this was the worst WC day yet (as @Joel mentioned, there's Day #8 - Portugal vs Morocco, Uruguay vs Saudi Arabia and Spain vs Iran - which was probably the worst so far), but it's probably down there. Though it still offered a lot of drama and one EPIC surprise in Spain's defeat.

But yeah, the 1st day of knockout stages (France vs Argentina and Uruguay vs Portugal) was way better. Let's see what Brazil vs Mexico/Belgium vs Japan have in store for us.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Leicester's best ever goalkeeper doing bits, great tournament, great effort, very very unlucky tonight.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Christian Eriksen’s about to be kept up for the next 86 hours by Kasper Schmeichel shouting “WHAT DO WE THINK OF TOTTENHAM?” right into his dodgy hairline.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Alright_Mate said:


> Leicester's best ever goalkeeper doing bits, great tournament, great effort, very very unlucky tonight.


Would that not be Gordon banks former world cup winner with England?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:sodone

I just cant anymore with this team. Just give me one normal match during the knockout stage. 
Extreme flashes of the Portugal match '16, Schöne being Sanches2.0, followed by extreme flashes of Turkey '08 with the missed pens.

They really need to step it up vs Russia. Cant rely on luck too much.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

well Im from Croatia and I was not happy at all with this. our team sucked compared to the first 3 games. what the hell happened? Modrić might be one of the best players but someone needs to tell him to NOT TAKE YOUR GOD DAMN EYES OFF THE GOALKEEPER when you shoot a penalty kick. I dont wanna hear anybody tell me again how this team is better than the one we had in 1998. this team sucks compared to that one with Šuker, Prosinečki, Boban and the rest of them.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> What? Were you in a coma the day we had Portugal 1-0 Morocco, Uruguay 1-0 Saudi Arabia and Spain 1-0 Iran?


Good point! Still sucked ass though. Don’t want to see any more boring ass negative teams getting through...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Good point! Still sucked ass though. Don’t want to see any more boring ass negative teams getting through...


This comes with Knockout games though, playing not to lose usually pays off more than playing to win


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If the players are hot and midge ridden in Russia, imagine Qatar in four years time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Every single player left in has never won it...& amazingly, none of the players left in the competition have ever played in a World Cup Final.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Actually enjoyed both of those matches a fair bit even though I don't really like penalty shootouts. This has been a good world cup.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Having slept on this, I'm surprised that VAR didn't contact the referee for the fact that both Subasic and Schmeichel were a couple of steps off the line when they saved their pens. I know this is something almost every keeper does, but I also thought it was explicitly illegal and would warrant a booking.

Either way, they were great saves and overall really good performances by both nonetheless.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Having slept on this, I'm surprised that VAR didn't contact the referee for the fact that both Subasic and Schmeichel were a couple of steps off the line when they saved their pens. I know this is something almost every keeper does, but I also thought it was explicitly illegal and would warrant a booking.
> 
> Either way, they were great saves and overall really good performances by both nonetheless.


Schmeichel did get a booking for that didn't he?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Morning everyone.

Going with Brazil in this one, but Mexico is not going to make it easy.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This Brazil side are as boring as Spain.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Having slept on this, I'm surprised that VAR didn't contact the referee for the fact that both Subasic and Schmeichel were a couple of steps off the line when they saved their pens. I know this is something almost every keeper does, but I also thought it was explicitly illegal and would warrant a booking.
> 
> Either way, they were great saves and overall really good performances by both nonetheless.


Every keeper on every PK in the history of the universe has taken steps off their line.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not the greatest half of football I’ve ever seen...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nice save from Ochoa off the short corner.

True Fact: A short corner has never in the history of soccer resulted in a goal.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Goddammit, Brazil always finds a way through. They did earn a goal, though. Mexico started off great but then they lost their momentum completely and let Brazil take full control of the pace.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nice from Neymar to never stop his run after passing and to get on that ball at the back post for the tap in. 

If somebody could make a gif of Neymar rolling down that hill where they chase the cheese down, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

neymar is a fecking twat its got to be said. 

Not saying the other guy is not in the wrong for standing on his foot but that reaction is ridiculous. Totally overblown. Im pretty sure he did it in his last game too.

Its the aspect of football I really hate is seeing these guys constantly rolling around on the floor like they just stood on a landmine then you look back at the replay and they hardly got touched, fuck off mate.

I just find it funny that they think they can pretend and they wont get found out.....you are on TV with cameras everywhere that can be rewound and watched in slow motion you idiot.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

EDITED.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nobody will cry for Neymar when someone legit stands on his ankle and does some real damage.

Poor Mexico. Can't get over this round of 16 hill.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Always enjoyed watching Brazil over the years, but this side is an example of everything that’s wrong with the game today...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Props to the people that gassed up Mexico off the back off a win against a shit Germany side trying to get their manager sacked. 

Back to reality. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fuck Neymar
Fuck Brazil


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

So will :firmino start the next game or what :armfold


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We're going to be champs! AGAIN!:cool2


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










:firmino:coutinho:willianaulinho:neymar Now to win the whole thing boys.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



sesel said:


> We're going to be champs! AGAIN!:cool2


Where in France are you from?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> True Fact: A short corner has never in the history of soccer resulted in a goal.












:armfold


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Deserved loss for Mexico. They were shit after the 20th minute (apart from Ochoa, who kept the result less lopsided than what it would've been without a keeper of his quality, and Herrera, who tried his damnest to create plays all the time, but the 2nd half "tactics" to stick him as a forward by Osorio killed a big deal of his usefulness big time). The team completely exhausted themselves to the point where Brazil completely outpaced them and won the game with hardly any trouble. 

On Brazil's side, an absolute game day for Brazilian defense and Willian (MOTM), in particular. And as much as it hurts to admit cause he's a dipshit, Neymar also had a good showing. Despite the slow and unorganized start, their 2nd half was by far the best they have looked so far all-tournament long.

*Current Best XI of the Round of 16 standings imo:*

Kasper Schmeichel
Fagner - Thiago Silva - Diego Godín - José Giménez
Willian - Casemiro - Paul Pogba
Luis Suárez - Kylian Mbappé - Edison Cavani

*Subs:* Cáceres (DF), Delaney (MF), Golovin (MF), Griezmann (FW), Kutepov (DF), Matuidi (FW), Miranda (DF), Neymar (FW), Ochoa (GK), Pavard (DF), Subacic (GK), Torreira (MF)​


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

what the hell was that mexico hno 





p.s fuck neymar and brazil


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



CesaroSwing said:


> Where in France are you from?




Rio de Janeiro! :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sesel said:


> We're going to be champs! AGAIN!<img src="http://i.imgur.com/GfY58JB.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" class="inlineimg" />


Ah yes another english fan who knows it is coming home


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Potential Belgium/Brazil quarter final.

:mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> *Current Best XI of the Round of 16 standings imo:*
> 
> Kasper Schmeichel
> Fagner - Thiago Silva - Diego Godín - José Giménez
> ...




The rest of the team is fine but Kante? He was dreadful. Wasn't closing down Messi quick enough, was nutmegged at least twice, and presumably went off for a bathroom break for the Di Maria goal. His attempts at bursting forward usually resulted in losing the ball as well.

Pogba was an absolute mile better in that game. Physical presence in midfield and played several great sweeping passes forward, including a peach for Mbappe for that free kick.​


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> The rest of the team is fine but Kante? He was dreadful. Wasn't closing down Messi quick enough, was nutmegged at least twice, and presumably went off for a bathroom break for the Di Maria goal. His attempts at bursting forward usually resulted in losing the ball as well.
> 
> Pogba was an absolute mile better in that game. Physical presence in midfield and played several great sweeping passes forward, including a peach for Mbappe for that free kick.


........yeah, I double checked and Matuidi was responsible for the plays I was thinking. I thought it had been Kante. My bad. Pogba was my 2nd choice.

Replacements done (both XI and subs).


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Brilliant world cup so far. The most enjoyable i can remember anyway


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Brock said:


> So will :firmino start the next game or what :armfold


Doubt it. Jesus hasn’t been amazing in this tournament, but he allows Neymar to be Neymar more than Firmino does. Brazil have actually looked better with Neymar and Firmino on together than they did at pretty much any point during qualification, but Jesus stretches defences off the ball and opens spaces for Neymar/Willian (who was tremendous earlier, btw). Firmino and Neymar tend to get in each other’s road more often than you’d like. It’s unfair to Firmino because he’s different gravy and has delivered in his cameos, but I wouldn’t be surprised if Tite keeps using him as the impact sub. If you’re accommodating one of him or Neymar then you know it’s Neymar. 

Lowkey quality tournament from my Mexican son Carlos Vela. If Mexico had any half decent end product on those counters they could’ve done some real damage.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sad moment when that Mexican took a sledgehammer to poor Neymar's foot.

I know England likes to play at being gentlemen of the game and stuff but seriously, it'd be karmic if meeting Brazil in the final they pull the same tactics and win.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

needless to say, going with Belgium in this one.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

"World class Vertonghen" strikes again :bosque


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Japan came out for this second half guns a blazing!!!

Belgium is beyond stunned. Need to get 2 back.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Martinez has Dembele and Nainggolan available. Benches one, leaves the other at home.

Starts Axel Witsel every game.

:martinez


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Belgium just can’t handle the pressure when it counts....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Erik. said:


> Potential Belgium/Brazil quarter final.
> 
> :mark:


:mj4

Belgium on the verge of going out. ITS COMING HOME BOYS


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

KAIENTAI :sodone


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lukaku really should have gotten that header at least on target, and probably in the back of the net.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



CGS said:


> :mj4
> 
> Belgium on the verge of going out. ITS COMING HOME BOYS


Brazil vs. Japan sounds better anyway.

:lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This World Cup just keeps on giving. Now, if only Japan could eliminate Brazil as well.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

great header! 2-1.

Game fucking on!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not regretting calling the Japanese keeper the worst of the tournament at all :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I don't blame him for either goal.

EDIT: Back to back point blank saves in the 86th

This second half has been fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Holy shit... 2 amazing saves there. Wow.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Holy shit... 2 amazing saves there. Wow.


No they weren't :lmao

:jet8

Two weak shots and he could have caught both, but decided to pull off a couple of melodramatic dives for the camera. Then parried a long range shot into a dangerous area. Rubbish keeper.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:fellabot










































































THE FELLABOT TOO MUCH TO HANDLE FOR THE ASIANS.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

OH MY GOD!!!!

WHAT A FINISH!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a finish... feel terrible for Japan after that showing but damn. What an ending.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

THIS WORLD CUP :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fucking incredible

That was peak football. Mental


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I hate that bald nonce Martinez so much :mj2

Feel for Japan. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ALLEZ LES DIABLES :bryan

Heavy heart for the Japanese. But wow.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Holy fuck Japan. What a bottle job :lmao

Well played Belgium


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Feel bad for the Koreans but that was very entertaining.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

omg japan hno


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This was heartbreaking to see, god damn... Hope Brazil smashes them.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

United excellence

Lukaku has unreal footie IQ, redeemed himself completely


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Japan. Excellent for 93 minutes and undone by just not wasting time in the last 30 seconds. 

Football can be cruel.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

A minute or so from going to extra time? Surely we should stick everyone behind the ball? Nah fuck it, let's go for a winner and leave an ocean of space for Belgium to break into with 5 players vs our 4. NO TACTICS, JUST PASHUN.

:loveit

On the subject of TACTICAL GENIUS, Martinez' subs paying off big time :martinez Probably should have started Fellaini versus such a short team though.

CLASSIC second half. Got to love a fight back like that too :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013808638228684800


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Still can’t believe that finish... but it felt inevitable once the ball was rolled out. Belgium skates at times, but the depth on that bench and the firepower just can’t be dismissed. 

Still can’t call a clear favourite to win it all though. This WC has been wild.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This forum never changes

The usual football experts in chatbox absolutely destroying Martinez all game and even more so when he brought Felleni and Chadli on 

:Brock


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Holy Goddamn shit, that was amazing. My heart breaks for Japan cause they played very solidly (and that 2nd goal was fucking Captain Tsubasa worthy), but Belgium got their shit together, Japan made a few mistakes of their own and the rest is history. Fellaini really made the difference, didn't he?

Off the charts entertainment value. Even the two big saves from the Jap keeper, which could've been simple but safe grabs, turned out to be potentially dangerous dives instead..... but fuck they looked AWESOME. Sometimes spectacle reigns higher than pure logic, and isn't that the fun of sports in general?

Belgium will probably get molested by Brazil with that awful defending, though; unless they can create lightning quick counter-attacks all the time, which is their area of expertise.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I think tonight proved that none of us know anything about football.

Greatest sport on earth regardless.

Greatest World Cup in history. Period.

oh and..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013877351665500160
IT'S COMING HOME.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> * think tonight proved that none of us know anything about football.*
> 
> Greatest sport on earth regardless.
> 
> Greatest World Cup in history. Period.


Only those of you laughing at Martinez bringing Fella and Chadli on.

:smugjose :martinez


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Why I feel this match look rigged especially in last second just to create the drama. The ref should give Honda yellow card because he stall the free kick too long and when Thibaut catch the ball,it was like counter attack from basketball game.

Somehow I feel,the new Champion just the dream


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Andre said:


> Only those of you laughing at Martinez bringing Fella and Chadli on.
> 
> :smugjose :martinez


07-02, 20:22	Seb 
we laughed at chadli but that was a necessary sub

:berlino


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> I think tonight proved that none of us know anything about football.
> 
> Greatest sport on earth regardless.
> 
> ...


It has been a stunning tournament... especially compared to the last two World Cups where one fizzled and one never sparked off to begin with. 

These kind of cups are the reason international football edges out club play for me. It’s been amazing and special to watch. I think the biggest surprise so far is that there has been far less cynical play and teams just parking the bus than we’ve griwn accustomed to. It cost Japan the gane, but I reapect going for the win instead of playing for extra time. They almost had it too on the free kick.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

By the way, it was great to see DOLPHIN net the winner.

Get's a hard time but he is a good solid player, definitely provided more in 30 minutes than Carrasco has all tournament.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Also of note... very little obvious diving in that match. Hell, even with actual fouls the players popped up to play far more than rolling around like a fool.

Neymar, Mandzukic... please take notes.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?!

The greatest counter of all time has just taken place in Rostov-an-Don and it will never be topped.

Courtois with the quick throw. De Bruyne with the perfect pass. Lukaku with the GOAT running action. CHADLI with the goal.

MY OH MY


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Belgium vs Brazil :mark

France vs Uruguay :mark


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Japan. :sadbecky Football can be so cruel sometimes.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

In no particular order:

Portugal vs Spain
Germany vs Mexico
Argentina vs Croatia
Serbia vs Switzerland
Germany vs Sweden
Japan vs Senegal
Portugal vs Iran / Spain vs Morocco double feature
Argentina vs Nigeria
Germany vs South Korea
France vs Argentina
Uruguay vs Portugal
Belgium vs Japan

All of them quite entertaining or straight up outstanding imo. And a couple of other fun watches as well (Argentina vs Iceland; Belgium and England smashing Panama and Tunisia; Russia vs Saudi Arabia in the last 20 minutes; Colombia going 2014 vs Poorland; Spain vs Russia and Croatia vs Denmark's penalty shootouts).

I dunno if there have been as many goals as in 2014, but as far as match quality, oh it's up there for sure. *ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?!*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I know the prevailing opinion is that he’s a big bag of shite (and if we’d signed him I would’ve been the first one outside his house with a big fuck off sign saying “DIE YOU BIG BAG OF SHITE”), but Fellaini in that situation is an absolute nightmare to deal with. Martinez will never be convincing and he has about a dozen bottle jobs ready to be unleashed for our viewing pleasure at any given moment, but fair play to him for that wee bit of game management. Maybe he should stop being a fucking crackpot and start Dembele against Brazil.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Dont feel for Japan at all.
They got what they deserved for that shite against Poland. Karma is bitch.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Emperor said:


> Yeah, let's ignore the fact teams man mark Messi and cut down passing lanes and space for him. Hence why it's important to have good players around him, because it's difficult to do much when teams are isolating you from the game.


Messi didn't do shit this World Cup



Roy Mustang said:


> Um he literally set up one of the goals....
> 
> Yes Messi conceded 4 goals by himself. Messi did not play up to his usual level but acting like he is the sole reason they went out is ridiculous.


So setting up a goal for a player of his calibre is good enough? That's it? 

Doesn't seem like the best player in the world to me then.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What.A.Fucking.Game


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

For tomorrow I got Sweden, and I got Colombia over England via PK's because that's how England always goes out of this tournament


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*






S O O N 

:moore


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Tonight at the World Cup: England *win* on penalties...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Perturbator said:


> S O O N
> 
> :moore


I would Like this, but the forum won’t let me...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Tonight's the night






:happygareth







:happygareth







:happygareth






:woah2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

My brain thinks Columbia wins 3-1


My hearts wants Columbia winning on penalties


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

lets get it done chaps.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hoping England and Sweden will not disappoint, so we could have an interesting quarter-finals. Let's stop with the underdogs advancing, we need actual strong teams for the later stages of the tournament.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RBrooks said:


> Hoping England and Sweden will not disappoint, so we could have an interesting quarter-finals. Let's stop with the underdogs advancing, we need actual strong teams for the later stages of the tournament.


I’d say both of today’s games are pretty even tbh. If anything, I’d make Switzerland favourites over Sweden...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

WE'RE GONNA FACKIN DO IT.

Will miss the Colombia sloots though.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> I’d say both of today’s games are pretty even tbh. If anything, I’d make Switzerland favourites over Sweden...


You have a point. I wouldn't go that far, but any result won't surprise me by this point, after that Russia game. 

Anyway, rooting for England tonight. :hkane


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I wish England can go more further,when the last time they can reach semifinal? 1990 in Italy and they best achievement in millennium era was quarter-final in 2002 and 2006


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Ucok said:


> I wish England can go more further,when the last time they can reach semifinal? 1990 in Italy and they best achievement in millennium era was quarter-final in 2002 and 2006


I'm hoping for a France vs England finals.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Got a bad feeling about England today. Usual predictable bottle job as soon as we come up against a bit of quality. Pickford and maguire are both accidents waiting to happen. Hope I am wrong


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I have hope. :moore


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We're winning, @ me init

:moore

:happygareth


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Tonight at the World Cup: England *win* on penalties...





The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm hoping for a France vs England finals.


As long it not end with P.K shootout because they suck on it


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

So glad I don't have to listen to that miserable cunt Lawro anymore, so hope he's not co-commentating on anymore WC games.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

For those saying 'its coming home'. How is it coming home when u lads are sitting home? Only 6 thousand english fans today in Moscow. Power of english media.
Spartak stadium is yellow today. Going to be tough game for England.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Put money on England, foolish I know. Don't let me down boys.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Got a bad feeling about England today.












none of that, they are going to win 20-0 and be home in time for a cup of tea with queen lizzy. The event is going to be most jolly.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

A bit unrelated to the World Cup, but DDT has VAR before Premier League. Crazy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014105841731973120


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Shared with me by my good friend Seb


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014194402355539968
Statistically the greatest England player of all times

That's 4 World Cups worth of games


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Even without James, I place Colombia as heavy favorites. England can surprise but if I were a betting man, I would place money on Colombia.*


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm fine with England winning as long as Kane doesn't score


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*






LET'S GO ENGLAND :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Went for a shit before the match starts, anxiety and all that :trolldog


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Have a feeling that a mistake from John Stones will cost us tonight.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Bricking it...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Went for a shit before the match starts, anxiety and all that :trolldog


I'm scared :moore


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Can't wait to hear my neighbours when someone scores. Fucking madheads next door. Either something smashing or cheers. :lol


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Can't wait to hear my neighbours when someone scores. Fucking madheads next door. Either something smashing or cheers. :lol


can't have the world cup without the lunatics, would be like christmas without the shite music.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Decent performance so far, just need to up the tempo. Clear red card though...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Still have hope :moore


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

How is that headbutt is not a red? What the fuck?


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Colombians seem violent, in that irritable state of mind. Should have had a red for a stupid foul when the game was stopped. Even a Colombian technical staff hit a England player at the end. If England go up and it starts getting late...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

These Colombian cunts obviously saw the Hendo stat and tried to break his fucking head


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

columbian trainer elbowing sterling as he ran off for half time takes the fecking cake.

I have no respect for the columbian players after that. If they win this match it will be hard one to swallow, they certainly dont deserve it after that presentation. Can't believe its ok to headbutt a player and its fine to let him keep playing.

if you're struggling enough that you need to use violence to get the job done then you have no business being there.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fuck Colombia, dirty fucks


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It was a red card but nobody has called Henderson out for making a meal of it, yet everyone jumped down Neymar's throat after his performance the other day.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

HARRY FUCKING KANE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Harry FUCKING Kane!!!!!!


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kane's bitchass getting the golden boot from penalties and flukey bounces :mj2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:moyes8 Colombia ffs.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Dirty fucking greasebags...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Holy fuck, fuck these greasebags


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Starting to wonder whether I'm watching the World Cup or WrestleMania :vince


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Starting to wonder whether I'm watching the World Cup or WrestleMania :vince


Well this is actually entertaining....Mania not so much.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Colombia are the international Tottenham, when the going gets tough they lose their heads and bottle it.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Me before the match: 

I like James and I feel sorry for him and "Its coming home" is kinda annoying.


Me, watching this match:

@Columbia










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014087925880033280


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Holy crap this ref. Figures the only American there is awful.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The moment Dier came on, was the moment the momentum changed.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



InexorableJourney said:


> The moment Dier came on, was the moment the momentum changed.


Dier and Sterling are both poor and should not be playing imo


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Disgusting Columbia fans


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

5 minutes or more appropriately 5 years for every England fan.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Jesus christ


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I fucking jinxed it. Time to log out. :mj2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:wow


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

lol. England is always going to be England.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England are the international Tottenham, when the going gets tough they lose their heads and bottle it.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

england always let the ball in as the door is closing. Fecking time after time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fuck off.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Holy shit.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Still have hope.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Had them there for the taking and we sat too deep. Fucking idiots...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The moment I saw wee Davey fuckin Ospina go up for an injury time corner kick I was completely nude. It was written in the stars, brothers.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England gonna England :mj4


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Imagine England if this goes to penalties :mj4


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England will be lucky to get to penalties here. Look shattered


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We are looking like shite, need to pick it up


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England has no creativity. Zero, none, nil, zilch.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I can't cope with this


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is defo heading for pens now. That’s if Colombia don’t nick another late one. Just looks like Tiredness has fully set in with england now


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Dier-bolical


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

For the love of God *Someone. Just. Score.* :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

you can tell England is desperate to finish them game before penalties. Colombia playing for penalties the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Penalties.....fuck me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Penalties


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Bumholes across England are beyond tight right now.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Dier-licious


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ITS COMING HOME


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

GET THE FUCK INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

PICKFORD LEGEND


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ITS COMING HOME...ITS COMING HOME......FOOTBALLS COMING HOME!!!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Jordan Pickford a goalie's goalie.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

GET THE FUCK IN THERE

FUCK OFF COLOMBIA YOU SLIMY CUNTS

IT'S COMING HOME

I'M AN EMOTIONAL WRECK

TIME FOR LOVE ISLAND

:moore


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:kurtcry3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Thank god... and as an Italian national fan, kudos for that curse to end. It’s awful.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

GREAT FACKING BRITAIN!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

IT'S FUCKING COMING HOMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

They're going home, they're going, COLOMBIA'S going home!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> IT'S FUCKING COMING HOMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


ITS COMING HOME

PENALTIES DIDN'T FUCK US OVER :moore


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

My neighbours cheered so fucking loudly. :lol These paper thin walls man.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

IT'S FUCKIN COMING HOME VIA PELANTIES :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

YESSSSSsss! Fucking finally! Get the fuck out of here, you cheating fucking bawbags! I love this World Cup!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth

:happygareth






































































































:moore


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

All the best to sweden in the next round.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I need a cup of tea and good sleep, Im knackered.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I would have been fucking heartbroken for Hendo

You could see the relief when he sank to his knees after Dier won it. Never gonna say another bad word about Dier again btw

Pickford is a GOD. That save just before the equalizer would have been replayed as much as Banks' save


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Good job England. 

One scummy, cheating south american team gone, the other two hopefully soon too.


WOAT ref.


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

FUCKIN YESSSSS! England actually won a penalty shootout!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mainboy said:


> All the best to sweden in the next round.



We are probably going to get destroyed anyway. :lol

Even though I am born and raised here in Sweden I'm the only family member who's rooting for an entirely different team. :neymar


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:moore

It’s fucking coming home boys


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Finally, I've sat through so many of these at World cupssince 1990.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Absolute lions the lot of them. :mark:

Pickford with one of the best saves of all time followed up by an epic penalty save to help us on our way. :mark:

Trippier with the UNSTOPPABLE penalty. 

Maguire is a fucking warrior. 

Stones is as calm as a beautiful ENGLISH stream. 

Walker and his useless marauding runs :mark:

Ashley Young and his shit housery. 

Henderson the LION

Lingard, Sterling and Dele providing whatever they provide. 

SIR HAROLD OF KANE leading us to the CUP. OF THE WORLD. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


IKEA, ABBA.and Sven. We are coming for you.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

dont care what people say, england deserved that win after the way columbia behaved, they were disgraceful. Whatever happens now Im happy that england not only finally got into the quarter finals again but also won a penalty shoot out. Its already a success.

think they said that was the first penalty save since david seaman 20 years ago.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Delighted to have been wrong. Great penalties for a change


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Ucok said:


> As long it not end with P.K shootout because they suck on it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

International football has no club affiliation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014255148326162432
This was all of us at full time. 

IT'S COMING HOME LADS.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Denny Omega said:


> Shared with me by my good friend Seb
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014194402355539968
> ...


29 :lelfold


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fook me my nerves are shot to hell, I died a little inside when Hendo missed but that Pickford save :banderas

You could hear the collective groans from Scotland when Dier stepped for that final penalty but man did he bury it :YES

Trippier continuing to have a good tourny roud


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013888558996877312


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014246290056794113








THE FUCKING GOAT

:moore


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

IT'S COMING HOME

:moore :moore :moore :moore :moore

:hkane :hkane :hkane :hkane :hkane :hkane

:happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth






Fuck off Columbia








Thank you Pickford you beauty







:moore :moore :moore :moore :moore :moore

:happygareth :happygareth :happygareth :happygareth


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014254649350778881


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Shame Pickford’s last minute save wasn’t a match winner. Deserved to be, but Mina’s a set piece beast. I need to lie down for a couple of days now...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England winning on penalties :banderas2 :banderas2 :banderas2

Thought England had control of the game for the first half hour due to high energy pressing and sharp off the ball runs, but once they tired, the midfield completely failed to run the game for various reasons. The defence were overworked towards the end because of this and it eventually led to the late goal, not long after the warning signs when Pickford made that phenomenal save. Great shot, great save, but fuck me, the space in midfield to pick out that strike.

Columbia can get in the bin with their dog dirt arsehole tactics. ZERO RESPECT for those losers, although James being fit would have made a big difference. That's more sentences than they deserve, although THAT CUNT Barrios deserves one for gbh on our beloved Hendo, CLEARLY trying to affect his penalty taking abilities.

Semi-finals at a minimum please Gareth :happygareth

*Player ratings:*

Pickford - 9
@farhanc; said this lad can't save long shots. GET IN THE BIN FARHAN. Handling was tidy. Reading of the game was spot on. Distribution is always good. Could probably nail @GOD OF CUNT; between the eyes with a turkey dinosaur from 50 yards. Great penalty save. Faultless. All of that criticism for being shaky and he put in a man of steel performance. Pressure makes great players. Jordan was a diamond tonight.

Trippier - 6
Crossing was decent but he failed to stop the cross coming into the England box several times. I did point out how I worried about him defensively after his attacking tour de force vs Tunisia and he certainly didn't prove me wrong. Forget the mixed bag performance... YOU HAD ONE JOB. ONE FUCKERN JOB! Poch needs to buy him stilts, or a back brace to make stand up straight. Huge error which would be shocking at Sunday league level. SCRAP THAT, HE HAD ANOTHER JOB. Put his PRESSURE pen away for SWEET REDEMPTION. He is forgiven 100 times over.

Walker - 6
Eighty minutes of calm assurance on the ball, dominance in the air, great interceptions and recovery runs. What is this nonsense? Kyle Walker supreme centre back? Ah yeah, there it is, the usual horrendous Walker brain fart a minute later. Lucky to get away with that.

Stones - 8
Excellent control and passing under pressure. Was playing killer through balls in his own box with regular occurrence :lmao :woytf Builds lots of attacks from the back. Solid defensively without having too much to do.

Maguire - 8
An England centre half was born tonight. An absolute colossus. THEY SHALL NOT PASS. I won't criticise him for being beaten in the air by Mina, because it's fucking Mina. Did enough to put him off and Trippier should have dealt with it. Passing can be hit and miss but I admire the courage and positivity, because now and again he plays an absolutely killer pass. Still needs to work on the accuracy of his attacking set piece headers.

Young - 7
Solid in the tackle and started some great counter attacks with cute passing down the left channel. Link up play with Sterling was great. Set pieces were a mixed bag.

Lingard - 4
Absolute passenger and a big part of why England were overrun in midfield. Can he actually control the ball unless it's weighted to him perfectly in space? Not from what I've seen in this tournament. First touch is awful. Some good off the ball runs were wasted with shit dribbling. Disappeared for long periods of the game. If his finishing of great moves was consistently great then I could forgive all of this, because then his movement would be lethal, but his end product isn't close to good enough. I usually consider him a water carrier of sorts, but he's more of a luxury player when he plays like this.

Henderson - 6
Struggled with Colombia's pressing which prevented him turning on the ball, which meant a lack of the brilliant long range radar passing we've seen in recent games. However, whatever he lacks in terms of skill and agility on the ball, he has tenfold in heart. Was the only England midfielder up to the bitty battle. Still managed to keep things ticking and thread some nice passes into the final third. Penalty was more a great Ospina save than a bad penalty.

Alli - 5
Just didn't look right from the start and I thought he should have come off much earlier. Was struggling to jockey his man or compete in the air for headers. Looked really weak off the ball in all duels and was a big part of why England lost all grip on the game. Missed a good headed chance. Some cute through balls stops this from being a completely bad performance.

Sterling - 5
Has been given way too much criticism from what I've seen tonight. Okay he wasn't good and his first touch was shite early on, but he was far from the worst. Had Mina on toast a few times and linked up very well with Young. Some nice runs down the left lead to passes to Lingard in the box and... Yeah you can guess the rest.

Kane - 8
Captain fantastic. A mixture of the best of Kevin Davies and Teddy Sheringham tonight. Outstanding hold up play and dribbling to win countless free kicks. It was needed to take the pressure off England's defence as the midfield wasn't doing its job. Play in ZONE 14 was fantastic, moving between the lines and threading clever passes. Won yet another penalty. Bollocks the size of bowling balls to stick it away DOWN THE MIDDLE after all of the Columbian festival style outhousery. I bet Harry gets a 200+ score down strikes too with those aforementioned proverbials. Did he score in the shoot out? Of course he scored in the shoot out, of course he did. Stupid question.

*Subs:*

Eric Dier - 5

Came on to steady the midfield. Absolutely failed to steady the midfield. Had no real influence on England's passing rhythm but did drop in to help in defence. Missed a great headed chance. Rubbish penalty but thank fuck it went in.

Jamie Vardy - 4
If you're going to make this sub then why not MUCH EARLIER when England are tiring, losing control of the game and need an out ball in behind while Columbia are pushing high up the pitch and leaving space behind? As soon as Columbia scored his usefulness as an attacking force was negated, even if he did work hard as usual. Southgate seems clueless in how to use him.

Danny Rose - 6
Added width and good forward runs, which helped decompress Columbia without the ball. Put a couple of good balls into the box. 

Marcus Rashford - 6
Not enough time to assess in normal play, but a great penalty. Real courage from the young lad to come on and take a penalty of that quality.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

WE'RE GONNA WIN WORLD CUP!!!

:happygareth

And I must mention Big Harry Maguire, what a fucking beast, MOTM, hopefully we can keep him at Leicester for another season.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:banderas2 :moore :banderas2


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> International football has no club affiliation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014255148326162432
> ...



can we get this clip put in a time capsule? this is what I want future civilisations to see. Its pure joy.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> Pickford with one of the best saves of all time


As someone who always marks out over brilliant saves and always wants to see the keepers playing well, I felt it was a shame that such moment was instantly overshadowed by the next minute's goal.

England is far from my favorite team but I'm all for getting rid of ghosts from the past. I hope they reach semi-finals at least :quite


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lost money as it didn't end in the 90 mins but who cares hehehe, we won and in a penalty shootout too. England has a real chance against Sweden though I'm doubting it'll end in 90 mins again.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Most of the first 90 were a chore to sit through with all the dirtiness, extra time and the penalties were exciting (or if you're an England fan, horrifyingly tense) 

Cant believe we actually broke the curse!! whatever happens now i'm fine with it. At least we finally made the quarters again.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Crazy that Sweden is the only team on that side of the bracket that didn’t go to penalties... I’d have figured that that most likely of the bunch.

And again, thank god that stain of Colombia is eliminated. Disgraceful displays today. Maybe the Japanese need to be brought to South America to teach them sportsmanship and class.

Also congrats to England and all the fans. Especially the fans. The team loves putting you through the wringer...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Rashford my boy with those balls of steel at just 20.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mainboy said:


> All the best to sweden in the next round.


It's



Mainboy said:


> All the best to sweden in the next round.



coming



Mainboy said:


> All the best to sweden in the next round.


home



Mainboy said:


> All the best to sweden in the next round.


it's 



Mainboy said:


> All the best to sweden in the next round.


coming



Mainboy said:


> All the best to sweden in the next round.


Football's 



Mainboy said:


> All the best to sweden in the next round.


coming 



Mainboy said:


> All the best to sweden in the next round.


home



Mainboy said:


> All the best to sweden in the next round.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

if there was ever a match where someone shouldve walked out and said "this is a non contact sport, you are disqualified" this was it.

that trainer elbowing sterling as he left for half time is totally out of order, you behave like that then you fuck off, simples. The amount of times they set out to basically attack the england players is countless even just out of spite. They deserved to go home without a doubt. No sympathy at all.

Its funny that their antics produced the best result we couldve hoped for though. Im flying high on this one. ENGERLAND MATE. LIVE FOREVER.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Words can not sum up how happy i am. It is coming fucking home


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Maybe the Japanese need to be brought to South America to teach them sportsmanship and class.


Good news:They were invited to the next Copa America :cesaro


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Flik said:


> Good news:They were invited to the next Copa America :cesaro


May their class rub off on many of those teams. Still a little in awe of the story about the locker room and thank you note. Mix that with their fans behavior and it is no wonder they won over so many people.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014254649350778881
Lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

SOUTHGATE, YOU'RE THE ONE..


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Will get round to liking a lot of these posts as soon as this broken-ass forum lets me...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014272355932233734


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Redemption for Sir Gareth.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If headbutts like that are just yellow cards, maybe Zidane should have stayed on during the 2006 final.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I’m a bitter, bitter bastard and want nothing more than all of my good English fitba friends to be absolutely crushed beyond repair so Davey Ospina saving a penalty from Jordan fucking Henderson of all people (I have a bitter, bitter hatred of Jordan Henderson like no other) leading to a Colombia win would’ve put me in a coma. I would’ve been on the patsies for a month straight. Alas, you count on wee Davey Ospina and you will always - and I mean always - be disappointed in the end. 

Absolutely fair play to Harry Kane, btw. I generally have no time for MENTAL TOUGHNESS and WANTS IT MORE and all those other platitudes your garden variety binmen like Alan Shearer and Danny Murphy trot out, but I’ll be fucked if they genuinely don’t apply to him. That he’s about to shithouse his way to a World Cup golden boot with seven penalties, two tap ins and a ricochet off his arse is sensational enough for even someone like me (a bitter, bitter bastard) to appreciate. 

Full disclosure: if Sweden somehow progress past England to a World Cup semi-final whilst that fucking mutant with the ponytail who thinks he’s a hyena is sat at home...I’m sorry, but you might as well just ban me from the forum for good. I will be utterly insufferable to you all. Patricias for TWO months straight. Naked!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014262416186707970
GIVE THAT MAN A KNIGHTHOOD. 

He was incredible today. 

England's best #10.

If only we could clone the fucker.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

quarter finals?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Women all over England tonight :happygareth


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014271245133676545
:moore


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

BBC showing the entire game again right now :banderas

Danny Murphy shitting on the Colombians:mark:

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nice to see the kid from This Is England all grown up and make some world class saves.

What a result. Drinking on a schoolnight...and I'm posting in the fucking Sports forum for the first time in aeons. Majestic.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Before the game I talked to my father on England's chances, told him that it could well be coming home as we got an easier path. He told me that outside Harry Kane all of England's players are crap, or to put it nicer, average, so no chance (he is very cynical let's just say). Back in 2016 I told him that Portugal had a chance at winning it due to the easy path. He told me that outside Ronaldo all of Portugal's players are crap, or to put it nicer, average, so no chance... clearly with this mimicking of events it is coming home, though I wonder who will be the Eder... if the final is against France also... what a story it'd be. Knock Brazil out Frenchies like you did Germany two years ago, build yourself up, so your job in the main event can mean more.

Harry Kane has been very impressive. Sure, most of his goals come from penalties but he is the one winning them as his back is irresistible and opposing players can't resist taking a ride. Beyond that his workrate on the pitch is pretty good, winning things, making good passes, being where he needs to be. I was worried he might have trouble and then talk of him not delivering would follow him, but he is doing such a good job that I'm sure all of that will be wiped away for good. In addition, if Colombia did anything it was increase my want to see these young lads on the England team win it all, after going through all those dirty heel tactics from Colombia and coming out on top.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

MY BLOODCLART HEAD HURTS

IT'S FUCKING COMING HOME

FUCK COLOMBIA FOR THEIR ANTICS BUT IT DON'T MATTER CAUSE YOU'RE OUT & WE'RE NOT

ONTO THE MEATBALLS, THEN ONTO THE CROATS, THEN BRASILIA IN THE FINAL

THEN IT'LL COME HOME :moore

:happygareth


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

One of the greatest save I'v ever seen by that bastard Pickford wow.






Congrats England, hope you beat those cucks Sweden


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hope Sweden trips up the Engels.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014262416186707970
> GIVE THAT MAN A KNIGHTHOOD.
> 
> He was incredible today.
> ...


LoL at Alan Shearer part.

Damn I wish I didn't turn off the TV just to see the penalty shootout when the second extra time starts because I have feeling England will fail if they do PK but I was wrong.

Now the another bad news will come to them because they never defeated Sweden in World Cup,they were meet each other on group phase in 2002 and 2006,both ended draw but England suffer lost a lot in Euro Cup and friendly match.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

At this point I'm just expecting the craziest shit every day and I'm still getting mind blown.,




This world cup is better than a movie


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

So what do people think of the 4 matches to be played?

France vs Uruguay
Brazil vs Belgium
Croatia vs Russia
England vs Sweden

I'm personally thinking both of the top matches should be done within the 90 mins. Brazil have at times lacked that edge but Belgium often plays at a lower level than the sum of their parts. Uruguay is going to do what they did to Portugal to France, however France is much more deadly going forward so should pull off a win.

On the weaker side of things I think England and Sweden is going to be a extra/penalty affair. Both teams often draw with each other historically and both teams aren't great going forward so I expect another affair where both sides barely get any shots on target. Sweden however shouldn't do any silly fouls like Colombia so we'll go into extra time at 0-0. If England scores then they'll do what they do, clam up and take an equaliser.

Croatia vs Russia is... a tricky one. On paper Croatia should win... but hosts do have that X factor to them. Honestly I'm thinking Russia might take it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

No matter what happens now, Southgate has done a fantastic job with this England team. You could tell before the tournament he had created a great atmosphere in the camp - devoid of massive egos and the hauntings of past failures. He's picked his own system/style and stuck with it. Banishing the penalty shoot out curse was an absolute relief and you can tell how much confidence and little fear Southgate has managed to instil in the group - they buried those penalties. Must be particularly sweet for Southgate after Euro 96 as well. Hopefully they can keep going, but regardless, the country can be proud and excited again watching England.

Bring on Sweden.



Mainboy said:


> All the best to sweden in the next round.


I'd be bitter too knowing the only crumb of comfort I could ever take from a World Cup is seeing my rivals fall. Must be a very empty feeling not getting emotionally invested every time the World Cup comes around. At least the other home nations teams still make the odd tournament. The highs and lows and the emotion of a game last night are what you live for as a football fan no matter what the result - there's no feeling like it in football. I assume for Scots the emotions reserved for those sorts of nights is just a vast chasm of nothingness.

:moore


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rozalia said:


> So what do people think of the 4 matches to be played?
> 
> France vs Uruguay
> Brazil vs Belgium
> ...


Brazil 
Croatia 
France
Sweden

With Sweden and Croatia winning on penalties I think. But WHO THE FUCK KNOWS


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Great opportunity for England. I actually see them getting to the final now. Colombia let me down in more ways than one – fucking horrendous antics which mean half the game descended into a farce. They were very negative and it cost them because they looked dangerous once Bacca came on and the game opened up.

Fully expecting another shithouse game against Sweden. Neither side has done much in open play. England have a long shot, a freak effort, set pieces and penalties) to account for all of their goals. They’ll struggle to break down an organised Sweden side but they’re very reliant on Forsberg to pull something out in a creative sense. I doubt this will be a fun game to watch.

*PREDICTIONS * for Quarter Final games.

*France* 2-1 Uruguay – Doubt Mbappe will have similar success against a more organised defence that wont give him space. Pogba to handle business though. His tournament. Tie of the round.

*Brazil* 3-1 Belgium – Neymar rips them apart, Brazil’s CB’s should deal with Lukaku. Belgium looked the same dysfunctional mess they’ve been for years vs Japan and were opened up . This won’t be close.

Croatia 1-2 *Russia* – THE MOTHERLAND with nothing to lose run the bottling Croats off the park. Dzyuba does Lovren up something serious.

*England* 0-0 Sweden – England on Pelanties yet again. London buses etc.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It was a shit match in truth but overall England deserved to go through in my view.

I am still not convinced It's coming home or whatever because the defence always have a mistake in them that will be punished by every team on the other half of the draw and i think Croatia are a better side.

Kane going to get that Golden Boot though with these penalties...

Quarter finals predictions

*Uruguay* vs France- I keep going back and forth on this one. I can see Uruguay just dealing with France defensively, but on the other hand i can see France creating enough to get through. This is a toss up but i am going with Uruguay.

*Brazil* vs Belgium- I am waiting for Brazil to get out of the lower gears and this match could be it. I think overall they are a stronger side than Belgium.

*England* vs Sweden- Will be a shit match. 0-0 that goes to extra time but i see England nicking one with a penalty or a goal from a set piece

*Croatia *vs Russia- On paper Croatia should do them over, but i see Russia possibly making it to extra time and maybe penalties again. I predict heartbreak for the host nation though


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

given whats happened in this world cup, Id say anyone has a chance of winning, which is great because Id rather have this than a predictable affair.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:dead3

What a night

:happygareth

:moore

It's coming home


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah no matter what happens i am happy with this campaign and it gives me hope for the future. Never enjoyed watching england till the world cup. Thank you southgate you fucking legend


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Shame :hendo had to be the one that 'missed' a pen, as i thought he put another shift in overall. But it was a tremendous save by Ospina more than a miss.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014304603431735297
:mj4


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014304603431735297
> :mj4


:loss


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*






:banderas


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Delighted for England, even as a Scotsman. They beat us in qualifying so no hard feelings. Hope they take the trophy, or at least beat Russia to qualify for the final.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014470711069560833
Classy guy.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Speaking to reporters after the game, Falcao said: 'I found it peculiar that they put an American referee in this instance. To tell you the truth, the process leaves a lot of doubts. He only spoke English, some bias was certain.' 

'The referee disturbed us a lot, in the 50-50 plays, he always made the calls in favour of England. This situation was undermining us. He didn't act with the same criteria for both teams.

When in doubt he always went to the England side. It's shameful that this happens in the round of 16 of a World Cup.'*

maybe if your team hadnt played like they did then he might not of assumed the worst of you in any case of doubt plus I struggle to see how he was biased against england when he let your player off of a red card when he headbutted a player in the chin. 

its fucking shameful that your team decided to play like they did in a round of 16 so lets not get on that horse. I wouldnt of said the ref was much good anyway, he lost control of the match but this seems rather hypocritical when the colombians hardly played a fair game in the first place.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lol those salty Colombian tears. Scuffing up the penalty spot before Kane's penalty iper1 headbutting Hendo iper1 shouting in the refs face constantly iper1 one coach shoulder shoving Sterling iper1

Jordan saving Jordan though, Jordan's looking out for eachother.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Uruguay* over France. On paper Suarez and Cavani should be too much for the french fries to handle but the question mark surrounding Cavani's injury is distressful.
*Brazil* over Belgium but in a hard fashion.
*Russia* over Croatia.
And then the *English gentlemen* over the Swedish vikings.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France over Uruguay
Brazil over Belgium
Croatia over Russia
Sweden over England 

this is the usual stage where England bottle it, isn't it? 8*D


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...suffered-a-monumental-robbery-against-england

:heston


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014456605969174529
:lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The WC that keeps on giving.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014238777865359360
:woah:andre


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> http://www.skysports.com/football/n...suffered-a-monumental-robbery-against-england
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


Someone has been on the cocaine again :lmao. How him and that useless turd can say that with a straight face


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014304603431735297
> :mj4


:HA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



tommo010 said:


> http://www.skysports.com/football/n...suffered-a-monumental-robbery-against-england
> 
> :heston


Him and Falcao need to shut the fuck up... Colombia were lucky not to have the ref eject multiple people with their antics. Used to Maradona embarrassing himself, but Colombia just keeps proving they are a disgrace.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

haha fecking wwe man.


----------



## Ashley Whittle (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Renegade™ said:


> France over Uruguay
> Brazil over Belgium
> Croatia over Russia
> Sweden over England
> ...


It is, but these aren't England's usual opponents.
Anything other than an England win vs. Sweden would be considered an upset.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Ashley Whittle said:


> It is, but these aren't England's usual opponents.
> Anything other than an England win vs. Sweden would be considered an upset.


As boring as I find Sweden, I think it’s quite even. Would we have thrashed Mexico or dominated Germany the way they did in the first half? Think pace is probably their weakness, so we could do with Sterling finding his form. Or play Rashford...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Renegade™;75805484 said:


> France over Uruguay
> Brazil over Belgium
> Croatia over Russia
> Sweden over England
> ...


Australia have won two games in the 88 years that the World Cup has existed.

Aussie Rules Football. Literally making up your own sport because you're shite at actual football.

Can you either please get behind the IT'S COMING HOME train or please step onto the tracks and be mown down like the jealous cabbage that you are.

I forgot you're a United lad, maybe the train won't run you over but i'll throw a cup of piss at you on the way past.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I don’t really watch England, but I’m not sure going out to Sweden would constitute a successful tournament. Finishing ahead of Tunisia and Panama then beating Colombia sans James to go out to Sweden would seem like a let down. I wouldn’t even call it matching expectations.

Looking at the players in the teams we will be playing compared to us, England should be getting to the final.

Joint XI’s of the team’s we’ve beaten would have eight English players at least.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm kind of with Rugrat here. Losing to Sweden would leave me feeling really pissed off in all honesty, because when Germany didn't top the group we looked at this bracket and saw that the semi finals became a real possibility. This tournament may never open up like this again anytime soon, so we cannot pass this opportunity up to get to at least the last four. To get to a semi final of the World Cup we have to beat Sweden. Failure here isn't acceptable and I trust Southgate and this team to do the business on Saturday.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

THIS FUCKING THREAD :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014456764165709824


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Vader said:


> Australia have won two games in the 88 years that the World Cup has existed.
> 
> Aussie Rules Football. Literally making up your own sport because you're shite at actual football.
> 
> ...


At bold part: :done


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Andre said:


> England winning on penalties :banderas2 :banderas2 :banderas2
> 
> Thought England had control of the game for the first half hour due to high energy pressing and sharp off the ball runs, but once they tired, the midfield completely failed to run the game for various reasons. The defence were overworked towards the end because of this and it eventually led to the late goal, not long after the warning signs when Pickford made that phenomenal save. Great shot, great save, but fuck me, the space in midfield to pick out that strike.
> 
> ...


Hello Andre

As an Everton I agree Pickford is good shot stopper and reaction saves are good.

I posted examples of the type of shot I meant .
Which is not long range form a standing position and moving slightly to left or right with an out stretched hand jumping.

But back pedalling basically running backwards from a long ball aimed at the centre.
So all the keeper can do put his hand straight up in the air vertical , with little jumping and the ball goes over straight about the head .










Which is technically different .
Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sit the fuck down and GET IN THE BIN Andre

Farhan with the FACTS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014196345803067392


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Cavani out of the game against France. Dam


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kaizen said:


> Cavani out of the game against France. Dam


Another sign than World Cup 98 results will happen again.

20 years ago :

*Croatia shocked the world by reach 3rd place and this year it seems they will do it again
*Repeated match like Mexico vs German, Colombia vs England.
*In 98 we have Diego Simeone as the drama king and now we have Neymar


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

For Belgium/Brazil, I want Belgium to score the game winner on the last kick of the game, and then all 11 Belgian players flop to the ground and start rolling around on the ground in tribute to Neymar.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



farhanc said:


> Hello Andre
> 
> As an Everton I agree Pickford is good shot stopper and reaction saves are good.
> 
> ...


Ah good you've responded. 

I'm going to attempt to educate you and hopefully rehabilitate you through your OBVIOUS anti-Pickford bias. The former will be difficult as I know you're not quite all there. Plus I don't play FM and can't explain away these scenarios with 'out of 20 scores'. Bare with me.

Your orginal post was in response to Pickford's performance vs Belgium, which could have only been referencing four incidents:

*1)* Pickford makes an awkward parry from a Tielemans piledriver (something that your friends clearly performed on you one too many times during your physical developmental years). Long range shot down the centre, but no back peddling required, just good handling. 

*2)* A spill from a close range Batshuayi toe poke. 

*3)* Januzaj's goal. The issue here wasn't him having to back pedal, or being beaten by a "long ball", the shot was well inside the box. He dived with poor technique.

*4)* A central volley which he parried at a low height straight back into danger.


So yeah... I don't care about your(s) examples, they were all crap and completely irrelevant. OUR Pickford hasn't had to deal with a shot like that which you explained at this tournament. Not to mention, he FULLY REDEEMED himself in the last game.

:save

So, you have the following options, any of the following which you can admit: 

* That you couldn't wait for the first opportunity to continue your OBSESSIVE HATE CAMPAIGN that you started against the lad in the prem thread. This is a strong candidate as the evidence with bolded in your post shows. Pickford makes one of the greatest saves ever witnessed, but you just had to downplay it with your LIES because your agenda knows no bounds :no:

* You made a mistake with your WRONG examples, as you weren't watching the England vs Belgium match properly due to being blinded by your Pickford HATE.

* You were posting irrelevant nonsense (no need to admit this, the evidence is there for all to see on a regular basis).

* Last but not least, this is the one that detective Andre suspects the most... You're trying to SABOTAGE England's campaign with your cynical propaganda, because you're in fear that IT'S COMING HOME.

:moore :happygareth

Hopefully on your journey to the tip the garbage truck will squeeze out all of that Pickford hatred as it compacts you. While you're at it, take that treasonous "I don't really watch England" gump Rugrat down there with you too, before Brexit (means Brexit) changes the EU laws on deformed looking vegetables having to be thrown in the TRASH.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

2nd day with no WC :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

only 8 more (7 that actually matter) matches at this GOAT World Cup :mj2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm already nervous about Saturday


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm late to the party but just wanted to reiterate...

*IT'S COMING HOME!!!*

Plus, I know it hurts for Columbia fans to know their team is going home and that people watching at home won't get to see fans like this anymore:










However, take solace in the fact you get to see these fans still at the World Cup cheering on their BRAVE and HONOURABLE England team:










By the way, it would be nice if Maradona and Falcao would stop being bitter cock-knuckles, it's not England's fault that Columbia are cheating, dirty thugs. However, England will ignore their lies and blasphemy and continue on our journey of the World Cup.

Once again...

*IT'S COMING HOME!!!*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*






Can't stand these fucking days without football.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014782341733023747
This one needed to be posted :banderas2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Perturbator said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014782341733023747
> This one needed to be posted :banderas2


:moore bloody brilliant :happygareth


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014526627651424257


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Many tickets available for Engerland - Swedendland match in Samara.
Would be a shame too see empty seats in 1/4.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Now that we're several weeks in to the contest, thought i'd review things as a whole and drop some overall ratings:


Adam "Neymar Jr" Collard: Clearly isn't massively fond of the tatooed lizard he's coupled up with, but keeping himself in the game mid-proceedings, I suspect he'll strike late. 7/10

Wes "David de Gea" Nelson: Scored a massive own goal when he dumped Laura to try and pursue the biggest bimbo in the contest. 4/10

Jack "Philipe Coutinho" Fincham: Probably the star performer so far. Shown composure throughout and things are going well for him. 9/10

Josh "Kyle Walker" Denzel: Made a rash decision that will probably cost him. Lacked tempremant when it really mattered. The mistake was inevitable. 2/10

Alex "Mauro Icardi" George: Doesn't really seem to fit in with the rest of the lads and must be awkward af in the changing room. 5/10

Sam "Gonzalo Higuain" Bird: Perhaps lacks the charisma to compete at this level. Needs to assert himself in the big moments. 2/10

Eyal "Jack Wilshere" Booker: Has been dropped, but here's hoping he makes a comeback at somepoint in the future. The talent is there. 1/10

Laura "Sergey Ignashevich" Anderson: Recovered well from earlier disappointment, however at this stage her age may become a factor. 6/10

Dani "Luka Modric" Dyer: Has been in good form since the start. Reliable and should be strong until the end. 8/10

Megan "Zlatan Ibrahimovic" Hanson: In high demand but keeps bouncing around. Has one hilarious bodily feature. 3/10

Ellie "Jordan Pickford" Brown: Indecisive in the early stages, but nerves have calmed and starting to hit her stride. 6/10

Samira "Paul Pogba" Mighty: Brings much needed personality to the camp and has been in good form after looking lost early. 7/10

Georgia "Brendan Rogers" Steel: Has suffered heartbreak, but I believe she has the character needed to recover. 5/10

Rosie "Ryan Giggs" Williams: Welsh, so the hot weather probably impacted her performance and was knocked out early. 1/10


Caroline "Gareth Southgate" Flack: Not a domineering personality, but respected by the group and has a good handle on things. 8/10.


None of the subs have made enough of an impact to be judged yet imo, we'll have to wait at least another week.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015043954507730946


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

tomorrow I am going with France, and Belgium (heart pick, not a head pick)

Getting my wisdom teeth pulled tomorrow morning. So I'll be high as a kite while watching the France/Uruguay game on the tv above the dentist chair.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's back today :happygareth


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Brazil is gonna beat Belgium


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Today's the day, gentlemen.

Today's the day we get revenge for 2002. Revenge for that WOAT referee Peter Prendergast who ROBBED us in the second round. 

Today we once again become the bravest of the Gauls. 

Today we FEAST on Neymar's TEARS.

Today's the day, gentlemen.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I am looking forward to today's matches, both should be good matches that could go either way


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If ever you needed more proof.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Liverpool won the league in 1966


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Denny Omega said:


> Liverpool won the league in 1966


52 years ago.

You know what else happened 52 years ago?

England won the World Cup.



IT'S COMING HOME.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England v who ever in the final as we are playing the hardest team we have played yet Sweden they ain't no mugs and no there way around a field, but we have the best team we have had since 1966, they just don't give up and I think 1 nil Sweden will be the outcome.

Here's hoping


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015183823779323905
Oh look.

THREE LIONS.

How convenient.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Dull match, great goal.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Oowww


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Still not impressed by France 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mbappe and Pogba with DISGRACEFUL antics enaldo2

Predictably one of the worst games of the knockout stages.

Deschamps needs to stop being a coward and picking Giroud and Matuidi/Tolisso on the left or they're gonezo against Brazil or Belgium.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Was never going to be an end to end goalfest, professional if unspectacular performance from France...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> Mbappe and Pogba with DISGRACEFUL antics enaldo2
> 
> Predictably one of the worst games of the knockout stages.
> 
> Deschamps needs to stop being a coward and picking Giroud and Matuidi/Tolisso on the left or they're gonezo against Brazil or Belgium.


They don't have another proper centre forward and they look far, far, far better with Giroud in the team than without him.

Dembele had his chance and flopped. Deal with it :brodgers


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

og


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Belgium's passing is questionable at best.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> They don't have another proper centre forward and they look far, far, far better with Giroud in the team than without him.
> 
> Dembele had his chance and flopped. Deal with it :brodgers


He did nothing today (again), despite French dominance.

Mbappe is a 'proper' centre forward.

Doesn't have to be Dembele (who was barely given the ball against Australia), plenty of other options there.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

omg!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If Belgium scores a third, Brazil is going to fold soo hard. Again.

:smile2:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The Belgium front 3 have been different class


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> He did nothing today (again), despite French dominance.
> 
> Mbappe is a 'proper' centre forward.
> 
> ...


Didn't watch properly today. But there is no "again". He changed the game when he came on as a sub in the first game and assisted the winner. Assisted the winner in the second game. Neither team cared in the third game. And assisted the winner in the last 16. Also plays with his back to goal to allow the quicker players to run off him. Mbappe cannot do that and would not benefit without having a player to do that, so he can maximise his strengths.

It's clear AF that they know what they are doing when he is on the, but look absolutely clueless when he is not.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> Didn't watch properly today. But there is no "again". He changed the game when he came on as a sub in the first game and assisted the winner. Assisted the winner in the second game. Neither team cared in the third game. And assisted the winner in the last 16. Also plays with his back to goal to allow the quicker players to run off him. Mbappe cannot do that and would not benefit without having a player to do that, so he can maximise his strengths.
> 
> It's clear AF that they know what they are doing when he is on the, but look absolutely clueless when he is not.


He definitely made an impact in the first game, but hasn't done in the last two games, regardless of the toe poke to Mbappe in the last round.

Mbappe didn't benefit today either from having a player with a heavy first touch and slow distribution of the ball. He was basically shut out of the game completely.

Next round will be telling, as Giroud will start.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fellaini has absolutely pocketed Neymar tonight. Astonishing stuff from the Man Yoo stud. 

(seriously, he has been really, really good)





*watch the wee fella score five now


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

goal from nowhere


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Coutinho > Neymar


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Belgium *really *need to fix their passing


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

awful shot


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Bobby yanking his striker for some MIDFIELD STABILITY. Brazil equaliser incoming.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Echelente game


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I think I’mgoing to cry... beautiful. So beautiful. Bye bye Brazil!

I am happy with whoever wins it all now. Glorious world cup!


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

EUROPE REPRESENTING!!! :brock


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I cant truly say it til the end, but this World Cup is GOAT


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

How good was wee Eddie Hazard there? That was unbelievable. 

Bobby Martinez doing a madness. The REAL bald magician.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Much of my interest in the WC has gone away today with the eliminations of Brazil and Uruguay


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

All the scummy South American teams out :banderas2

:diego1


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> I think I’mgoing to cry... beautiful. So beautiful. Bye bye Brazil!
> 
> I am happy with whoever wins it all now. Glorious world cup!


If only France would have been eliminated earlier today... :cena6


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

DIVEmar Exterminated :fellabot


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










Brazils finishing :done

I think France end Belgiums hopes. 

Though I'd much rather England went up against Belgium in a final than France.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Have to mention the absolutely blatant penalty not being given, wtf is the point of this VAR again :rockwut


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Next champ will come out from that Belgium/France match, can't see any of the other 4 teams doing something to them.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sister fucker's career could go off the rails now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



CesaroSwing said:


> Sister fucker's career could go off the rails now.


It had a long time ago;


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hehe 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015325564222300161


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not sure why Belgium stopped playing after HT, but they just about held out. Usually a big Brazil fan, but I’m happy to see El Divo fuck off back home...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Perturbator said:


> Have to mention the absolutely blatant penalty not being given, wtf is the point of this VAR again :rockwut


Think it wasn’t given because the ball was out of play?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Neymar is beyond overrated. Any talk about him being near to or aiming to be the third best player in the world need to stay buried, he's probably not even the third best Brazilian at this World Cup. Fancy moving from Barcelona to PSG, absolute idiot. Career has gone downhill since that move and won't change until he gets himself back to La Liga. Probably the biggest flop of the World Cup given the hype going into it - he's had one good game and numerous shocking ones. Hazard looked like everything Neymar wishes he was.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

07/07/18


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hazard looked like a God in that match. Courtois also showed up big time. Fellaini has been an absolute difference maker for Belgium since the Japan match.... somewhere, Mourinho is laughing at his own genius for putting so much on him during his Man U stint.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

XG is a farce when it comes to measuring performance.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Glad to see Belguim win. If England don't win I really would like Croatria or Belguim to win the tournament.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> Mbappe and Pogba with DISGRACEFUL antics enaldo2
> 
> Predictably one of the worst games of the knockout stages.
> 
> Deschamps needs to stop being a coward and picking Giroud and Matuidi/Tolisso on the left or they're gonezo against Brazil or Belgium.


Nah mate only south american teams use diRty tactics.






BLEGIUM WIN IT ALL PLZ


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

so thankful that Brazil are gone.

Remember back in the day when they were everyone's second favorite team???? Those days are long gone.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Vader said:


> Neymar is beyond overrated. Any talk about him being near to or aiming to be the third best player in the world need to stay buried, he's probably not even the third best Brazilian at this World Cup. Fancy moving from Barcelona to PSG, absolute idiot. Career has gone downhill since that move and won't change until he gets himself back to La Liga. Probably the biggest flop of the World Cup given the hype going into it - he's had one good game and numerous shocking ones. Hazard looked like everything Neymar wishes he was.


This is an important point that I want to elaborate on.

Neymar might be the third most talented player in the world, but performances usurp talent. I remember being panned on here last year for saying Griezmann had been better over the past 18 months (i.e. all of 2016 and 2017 pre move). Everyone on here might remember wanking over the PSG performance, but I remember him breaking the CL record for losing the ball against Juventus in the next game, I remember him having less league goals six months into the season than Sergio Ramos. I remember him continuously refusing to pass the ball to Jordi Alba and Andres Iniesta (who then both improved enormously last season - Alba is the best LB in the world). In the first few games of this World Cup it was similar, he was ball hogging to a hilarious extent. I remember saying Barca wouldn't be affected by losing their third best of three strikers, and then going on to win back the league with one defeat without him.

The third best player in the world is Mo Salah :salah

Brazil's star player this World Cup a Barcelona player anyway :coutinho

He knows going to PSG was a mistake, he clearly wants to leave :neymar


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:moore

:happygareth

:hkane

:fingerscrossed

:moore

:happygareth

:hkane


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Glad to see Neymar roll his way on out of the World Cup, cheating scum! Love the fact all he contributed to the match was hogging the ball, diving again (the one where he kicked Fellaini's leg was embarrassing) and taking shots that were constantly blocked by Witsel and Fellaini. Take a look at Hazard's performance, that was a Captain's performance! Man, the way Hazard holds the ball, uses his quick feet and glides across the pitch is a sight to behold. We're used to it, but he really was amazing to watch last night so I have to commend his performance. Then you compare that to Neymar, who did sweet FA and it makes this moment even more delightful!

Coutinho was by far Brazil's best player in the World Cup and yet again provided a gorgeous assist last night.

Bye bye Brazil.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Gareth SPOTTED this morning ahead of the game:










:happygareth


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's England day today!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Boys, I don't know if I can handle watching England in a Quarter Final. My body isn't ready.










Whatever happens, I'm really happy we've made it this far.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Win or Lose. I never expected England to get this far and credit to Southgate, who I didn't want as manager, for getting this team where it is now and getting the team to gel.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I have decided that I want it to be a Belgium/England WC Final because, barring injury/suspensions etc, Hendo will be the only player in the world that will have started the CL final and World Cup final this season

:hendo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Boys, I don't know if I can handle watching England in a Quarter Final. My body isn't ready.


This is what I want you to do;

Close your eyes. Clear your mind and block everything out. Now quietly whisper to yourself, "football's coming home". Now open your eyes.

Not only is your body ready now, but also your mind.

You're good to go, my friend.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Denny Omega said:


> I have decided that I want it to be a Belgium/England WC Final because, barring injury/suspensions etc, Hendo will be the only player in the world that will have started the CL final and World Cup final this season
> 
> :hendo


Prime candidate for the Ballon D'or


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> This is what I want you to do;
> 
> Close your eyes. Clear your mind and block everything out. Now quietly whisper to yourself, "football's coming home". Now open your eyes.
> 
> ...


*It's coming home, it's coming home* :trips9


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015501500775268352
HER MAJESTY IS READY

:moore


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This would be a real good time to keep our first clean sheet of the tournament. Going for a 1-0 England win AET...


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*






#fackincominghome.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Denny Omega said:


> I have decided that I want it to be a Belgium/England WC Final because, barring injury/suspensions etc, Hendo will be the only player in the world that will have started the CL final and World Cup final this season
> 
> :hendo


Plz no

The press would Frame it as England vs the EU in that scenario unkout

*shudders*

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I don’t watch England but why are so many people saying the tournament is a success? Beating two of the worst teams in the tournament and Colombia without their best player - then to lose to shitty Sweden is a failure. I’m hardly surprised England have won fuck all in 50 years when this loser mentality is so rampant.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Bret “Hitman” Hart;75816516 said:


> I don’t watch England but why are so many people saying the tournament is a success? Beating two of the worst teams in the tournament and Colombia without their best player - then to lose to shitty Sweden is a failure. I’m hardly surprised England have won fuck all in 50 years when this loser mentality is so rampant.


Because -

A) Quarter final was the expectation/hope pre-tournament
B) Penalty shoot out curse was ended
C) We hadn't won a World Cup knockout game since 2006 and were humiliated in groups last time
D) Team/Manager are likeable and have made the English public excited by football again.

Not everything can be judged by just looking at cold hard facts.

If we win today, it goes from a good tournament to a great tournament for us.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> Because -
> 
> A) Quarter final was the expectation/hope pre-tournament
> B) Penalty shoot out curse was ended
> ...


A) That was before the knock out fixtures were known. 

B) If “Yay we beat a weakened Colombia side on penalties, so it was a great World Cup” isn’t a loser mentality, I don’t what is

C) The knockout game was a very strong group - we were unlucky to face Germany in 2010 and Italy in 2012. 2014 was a poor showing but going out in the groups was an aberration

D) What relevance does that have to a successful tournament? There’s always hysteria surrounding tournaments regardless, so the point about it being exciting to watch football doesn’t hold much weight too me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Always one person who is never happy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yeah I feel like whatever response I give isn't going to make you understand why we're all happy with England and Southgate.

A) We knew we had Colombia or Poland likely in knockouts. From there, any team who reaches the last 8 has likely knocked out at least one strong team. No easy games.

B) I didn't say great, read my last sentence.

C) We were awful from pretty much start to finish in 2010 2012 and 2014, period.

D) The public is clearly more engaged for this tournament than probably any I can remember after 1998.

Also, we have a lot of young, inexperienced players (hence lessened expectations) who are showing up the so called GOLDEN GENERATION of elite talent we had in the past.

"I don't watch England" makes a lot of sense.

You should try getting excited ahead of this game instead of looking to negatively critique - our biggest game for 30 years is an hour and a bit :moore


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Always one person who is never happy.


So because I’d be disappointed if we lose to a MUCH weaker team when we have our best chance of winning a tournament in decades, it means I’m “never happy”?

If Sweden win it would be a huge upset. England should be certainly be beating them, looking at the distance in talents in the two sides.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:moore 

Let’s get behind the lads!!!


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England don't need to be shame if they get eliminate tonight, Southgate bring fresh start for this squad and I hope F.A not fired him if he fail to bring England go to Semifinal.

This squad have future potential, judging by their age ,some of them can be use for next Euro Cup 2020 or WC 2022 and don't forget they still have extra ammunition from current junior squad.

Also Southgate know how to muffle Three Lions ego who come from big club like TTH,Man.City,Man.Utd,Chelsea and Liverpool, it's something that previous coach,Hodgson can't do and just let his team play without clear direction

For reminder,German also suffer same thing in 90's until mid 2000(even they reach the final in 2002) before they learn and study to build strong squad. Then in 2006 before became Champion in 2014,they always stuck as semifinalist in World Cup or Euro Cup tournament, it's good thing for them


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sweden would say the same about us tbh, looks a very even game to me (on paper). Fact is, win or lose today, this is the first time we’ve made a positive contribution to a tournament in years. We’ve got a team who are actually playing as a team, we’ve finally ended our WC penalty curse, and we’ve played some very good football at times. Never been a huge Southgate fan, but he’s really impressed me in this World Cup. I’m actually optimistic about our future for once...


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

And one more thing, finally England can get off from their old style gameplay "Kick and Rush". This style barely make them win if they face team who mount their offense patiently. Now they can adapt with match situation and one more thing,I love this one,they finally rid to be gentle attitude, come on,this is the good thing because without dirty tactics,they will never make Colombia players eat their own rough gameplay and cause Sanchez made foul to Harry Kane. 

Southgate maybe learn this from Beckham in 98 and Rooney in 2006,both of players were sent-off because they trapped with enemy provocation during the match


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Would have brought in Rose and Rashford but not surprised he has gone with the same 11


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The atmosphere is great today. I love it. :mark:


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

not sure Ive got the energy to deal with the same stress as the other night.

bring it on home, bring it on home for me.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I wonder?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fuck I've never been so nervous and excited about an England game, I only usually feel this with Liverpool. Hopefully this doesn't come back to bite me on the bollocks but I have a feeling we will do it style today 3-0 no extra time or penalties needed. Come on England!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

going with England here, but Sweden will certainly make them work for it.

Southgate has nothing to worry about unless Sweden wins like 5-0 or something crazy like that.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hopefully today is the day that our front 3 show what they're made of, Sterling, Alli, Lingard all have the talent and show it reguarly in the premier league but neither of them have really had a big performance during this World Cup.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Need to up the tempo, we have a clear pace advantage over the Swedes...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Tripper needs to start trying to best his man and put in crosses earlier.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England should play for a free kick or corner, as that's their strength.

Sweden on the other hand, are doing just fine.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

No cross England already look defeated


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



InexorableJourney said:


> England should play for a free kick or corner, as that's their strength.
> 
> Sweden on the other hand, are doing just fine.


Yep, this is the tempo that Sweden wants.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

We are the set piece kings!!!


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

splendid old chaps.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

THE MAN BEAST 

MANLETS BTFO ONCE AGAIN

:fellabot2 :fellabot

:moore

:happygareth


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

what a time for your first international goal!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










:moore :mark:


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Big Harry Maguire deserves that goal, He's had a fantastic tournament.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

can't tell if Dele was trying to flick on the header off the corner or get the fuck out of the way. haha.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Different to previous games, England look stronger charging down the left hand side then the right.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










HARRY MAGUIRES HEAD HAS ITS OWN GRAVITATIONAL PULL.

ITS COMING HOME.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Been impressed with how calm and collected England have been during this whole World Cup. Something we never really see from England at tournaments, this team is quickly helping us forget that twats like Rooney, Terry, beckham ever existed.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I've heard Sterling does a lot off the ball. He'd have to, since he does bugger all with it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sterling got greedy there after having to go around the keeper in the 45th. Kane was lined up to blast it in from the top of the box and Sterling tried to do it himself.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wasting Hendo's marvelous pass like that :tripsscust


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

real shame getting a second chance on that long kick and he screwed it. Real shame. That could be a lost chance to seal the deal.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Despite the missed chances Sterling has been the best player on the pitch. Workrate. Movement and off the ball have been class


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a selfish move or I can say dick move from Sterling,if they fail to win,we can blame him for his idiotic decision


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Unorthodox said:


> Hopefully today is the day that our front 3 show what they're made of, Sterling, Alli, Lingard all have the talent and show it reguarly in the premier league but neither of them have really had a big performance during this World Cup.


There’s no way Alli can be 100% fit, he’s a much better player than this. Poor performance so far, but a great scoreline. Just feel Sterling’s confidence is shot, he’s too hesitant and his finishing is terrible. Think we could win this comfortably if we’d just up the pace...


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Hoping for a better Swedish side in the 2nd half. England has been the better side and should have probably been up 2-0. 

Don't really care for either side, but I dislike the English players more than the Swedish, so I'm hoping Sweden can pull it off. *


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Chong Li said:


> *Hoping for a better Swedish side in the 2nd half. England has been the better side and should have probably been up 2-0.
> 
> Don't really care for either side, but I dislike the English players more than the Swedish, so I'm hoping Sweden can pull it off. *


Dislike creates passion


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> There’s no way Alli can be 100% fit, he’s a much better player than this. Poor performance so far, but a great scoreline. Just feel Sterling’s confidence is shot, he’s too hesitant and his finishing is terrible. Think we could win this comfortably if we’d just up the pace...


Sterling is a very good player but it's so obvious that he will never learn how to compose himself in 1 on 1 situations like that, it seems like he misses multiple chances like that for both England and Man City every time I see him play. He's been our best player though so I hope he gets his goal.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm constantly amazed how hot Russia is.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sterling and Young have looked absolutely terrible out there today


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

aarghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Great cross by Lingard.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's fucking coming home :mark:


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

gorgeous cross, inch perfect. England with one foot in the semis.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pickford as it stands, MotM


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

pickford has saved england from a lot of shit this tournament, quite literally.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Every GREAT team has a world-class goalie, and England has just that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wouldn't be a BIG GAME without a DELE ALLI goal


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sterling sure is a greedy little shit inside the box.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Okay, I'm actually starting to believe that football is indeed looking for cheap tickets to come home. Can you believe it.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

would be nice if sterling didnt fanny about with the ball everytime he gets it. Just seems to stop. Either run it, shoot or pass it off. Stop the dancing shite.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England have been excellent. Lingard has been all tournament as well


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wouldn't be mad at any of the remaining teams winning. 

Can't believe Brazil, Argentina and Germany all fucked off before the semis . We're truly blessed :drose


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England always look best pushing forward, I hope they don't start endless passing.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

certainly englands best chance at a win, you can bet that all the teams that shouldve still been in will get their shit together for next time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Really happy with how we've played today. Good lads. 










Pickford has been fantastic.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am so fucking proud of these boys


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Really happy with how we've played today. Good lads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as i hate to say it. Think you'll be in the final. Can see England beating Croatia and Russia tbf.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Surely tougher football boots would solve so may problems.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pickford is fired up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015621415805050881


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England are in the World Cup semi final, The golden generation of 2006 will forever be forgotten and proven failures in the shadow of these lions on the pitch today and rightfully so.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Last time Dier came on England died (sans penalty)


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Henderson been great again. He has really impressed me this World cup. Passing has been spot on


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mainboy said:


> As much as i hate to say it. Think you'll be in the final. Can see England beating Croatia and Russia tbf.


I really hope so, man. Either way, the way we are playing in a Quarter Final, I couldn't be more proud.

I'd be an absolute mess watching England in a Final. :maisie2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Chong Li said:


> *I predict a boring draw. None of the teams will be in the competition when we enter the semi-final stage.
> 
> *


:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore

:moore


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

FUCKING EXCELLENT.

What an achievement.

Regardless of opposition and how they have got there. This YOUNG England team have got to the semi finals for the first time since 1990. Most people in this thread and on this forum probably weren't even alive to see that.

Fucking breathe it in boys.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Love ya England.










Never going down. On it like a car bonnet.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

They're going home, they're going, SWEDEN's going home!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England in the Semi-Final.

I feel like I'm dreaming.

:moore :moore 

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Solid display against if we are being honest a very average Sweden team. Thought Waheem was fantastic despite the poor finishing. Henderson bosses the midfield again and we look pretty solid at the back. Stones is having a cracking World cup as is Trippier. Every player put on a good professional job today. Hopefully Russia can beat Croatia now


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

HEROES. The lot of 'em.

Sweden downed by another English AERIAL BOMBARDMENT. 

What a COMMANDING performance for a WC quarter final. Wasn't perfect, but few games are at this level.

Jordan Fucking Pickford :clap

SEMI FINALS :banderas2

First time i've seen us get this far in my life :moore :moore :moore


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England one step closer to bringing the cup home! Clinical performance from the Brits. 14 men bringing their hard hats and lunch boxes to the pitch today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> England one step closer to bringing the cup home! Clinical performance from *the Brits*. 14 men bringing their hard hats and lunch boxes to the pitch today.


enaldo2

THE ENGLISH PREVAIL :happygareth


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England :banderas

Embarrassing effort from Sweden. Stroll in the park for England


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

england just opened a new chip shop in russia and is offering battered football. 2 for a quid.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Went as I expected, easy and comfortable, that Sweden side were shit and unsurprisingly had no threat.

Pickford is god
Big Harry was a beast
Trippier is having a breakout tournament, excellent again

If Sterling wasn't so shit in front of goal we could've had four.

Roll on the Semis :happygareth


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015616870744027137


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Henderson been great again. He has really impressed me this World cup. Passing has been spot on


Henderson showing why Liverpool fans love him. So proud of the team. Even sterling cause he has never be able to finish. I love these boys


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Great result, but not overly impressed with the performance tbh. Sweden were poor though, only really threatened when we switched off. Two more to go (hopefully)...


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hopefully Sir Bobby Robson will be watching this from above with a big grin on his face, Watching the piece the BBC did about him before and after the game made me a bit emotional.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Now I know every fan of every other team on this side of the bracket said the same thing, but it was really never this easy to reach the semifinal.

Please Croatia just one more win, in 90 mins, please. Please play like in the group stage. Nothing against Russia but coming this far and losing would be a letdown.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Great result, but not overly impressed with the performance tbh. Sweden were poor though, only really threatened when we switched off. Two more to go (hopefully)...


We just dominated and comfortably won a World Cup quarter final, a few days after extra time and penalties (with the same 11), to reach our first World Cup semi final for 30 years.

The fuck more do you want?

:moore


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Classy and emotional tribute video by the BBC.

God bless Sir Bobby :moore

What a day :happygareth


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> We just dominated and comfortably won a World Cup quarter final, a few days after extra time and penalties (with the same 11), to reach our first World Cup semi final for 30 years.
> 
> The fuck more do you want?
> 
> :moore


A better performance, thought my post made that clear?  Our best two players were Pickford and Maguire, just think we can play much better than we did from an attacking point of view and we switched off too many times against very limited opposition. Thought Southgate got his tactics spot on tbf, the execution just wasn’t as good as it could have been.

No injuries or suspensions, and it wasn’t an overly physical game so we should be fresh for Wednesday. Will be a tough game whoever we face, but we certainly shouldn’t fear either Croatia or the juicers...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> A better performance, thought my post made that clear?  Our best two players were Pickford and Maguire, just think we can play much better than we did from an attacking point of view and we switched off too many times against very limited opposition. Thought Southgate got his tactics spot on tbf, the execution just wasn’t as good as it could have been.
> 
> No injuries or suspensions, and it wasn’t an overly physical game so we should be fresh for Wednesday. Will be a tough game whoever we face, but we certainly shouldn’t fear either Croatia or the juicers...


It was a dominant performance. We controlled the game from start to finish. It's World Cup knockouts - it's not about playing like 2011 Barcelona, it's about getting the job done and we made it look comfortable today. Better teams than us on paper have lost to worse teams than Sweden on paper in this tournament.

Some people will just find any excuse to moan :mjeng


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


>


Seeing people crying in the stands after a game of football is a real guilty pleasure of mine :lmao


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Smooching Time!

Commie hosting!

Gnomic hoe mist!

Some moth icing...?

Sing, Hot Commie! 

Hot semi coming!

Go Mom! Nice shit!

It's coming home!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Unorthodox said:


> Seeing people crying in the stands after a game of football is a real guilty pleasure of mine :lmao


Me too! Does that make us bad people?


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is beyond their expectations,in beginning there's few doubt when F.A pick Gareth Southgate,some people say he's Yes Man and any negative reaction but now he blast the doubters



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015624094266613761


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Congrats gents.

Now get that W and take it all.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Ucok said:


> This is beyond their expectations,in beginning there's few doubt when F.A pick Gareth Southgate,some people say he's Yes Man and any negative reaction but now he blast the doubters
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015624094266613761


Think everyone had doubts over Southgate initially, but he’s doing an outstanding job. Haven’t had an England team playing with this belief in a long time...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The WC favourites Croatia about to tear the house down.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Time to book July 16th off work guys so you can stay home to take in an international delivery from Mother Russia. 

:happygareth*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fully expecting the juicers to see off Croatia...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Unorthodox said:


> Hopefully Sir Bobby Robson will be watching this from above with a big grin on his face, Watching the piece the BBC did about him before and after the game made me a bit emotional.


Yeah it got me a bit that aswell. Especially the look on his wife's face after she read the list of criteria out. You could see she still miss is him massively

Top top man Bobby Robson was


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Going with Croatia in this one. Their midfield is going to pull the strings all game.


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*No matter how poor the opposition has been, it's still impressive to be in a world cup semi-final. Especially when it's your first since 1990. 

There seems to be quite a lot of British people (or English fans) on here. Do you guys actually think England has a chance to win it? Did you guys believe in them before the tournament started or did your expectations grow when England won on penalties? 

I personally still don't see them winning. I'm hoping Croatia wins tonight and finish England in the semi's. However if England do win the world cup, I can only applaud. Definitely not the favorites from the beginning of the tournament. *


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Chong Li said:


> *
> There seems to be quite a lot of British people (or English fans) on here. Do you guys actually think England has a chance to win it? *


you clearly never got the memo






never going down. Football has already booked a flight HOME.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Holy fuck it's coming home.

I missed the game cause I was busy, pissed.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Think everyone had doubts over Southgate initially, but he’s doing an outstanding job. Haven’t had an England team playing with this belief in a long time...


He's a million times better better than Woys Wovers.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

if Croatia scores first and Russia has to chase, the flood gates could really open. 

I hate these Croatian jerseys where you see the black first before the blue. Croatia should always be red/white or solid blue.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Russia look exciting on the break.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Glory be


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

4 Croatians around him when he unleashed that shot. Outstanding.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Solid header


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia's half time locker room just got a lot happier with getting that goal before the break.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

You all can't even imagine how big this is for Russia and what it would mean for the whole country to play in the semi-final. And, unlike South Korea in 2002, it's legit. Hard to believe this is actually happening. I like both teams, but Russia needs this a little more. Whoever wins this, I'm happy either way.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Punkhead said:


> You all can't even imagine how big this is for Russia and what it would mean for the whole country to play in the semi-final. *And, unlike South Korea in 2002, it's legit.* Hard to believe this is actually happening. I like both teams, but Russia needs this a little more. Whoever wins this, I'm happy either way.


Yeah, I have serious doubts about that...


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

At this exact moment it looks like Croatia's game to lose.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England fans watching this game and already booking their tickets for the final.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Yeah, I have serious doubts about that...


THese Russians most likely doping, but still doesn't explain them scoring bangers and also Spain passing the fucking ball around endlessly.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Looks like Croatia has there own Raheem Sterling


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

God dam that was a golden chance


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kaizen said:


> THese Russians most likely doping, but still doesn't explain them scoring bangers and also Spain passing the fucking ball around endlessly.


Maybe, although I don’t think Spain lumping it into the box would have had much success either...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

k Croatia, time to stop fucking around. Let's get a goal here.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This going to extra time could be good for us on Wednesday. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The shot from Perisic.

Subasics freak "injury".

:tenay

Really not our game. Seems like the pace and stamina was sacrificed for Argentina.

And Im going to lose it if I see Rakitic/Modric one more time go way back into our half to get the ball. F***ing Vida and Lovren playing like me in second grade who also couldnt pass the ball more than 4 meters.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Both these teams are facking shite m8.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Using Englands playbook there


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nope its gonna go penalties


edit - wrong


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015691471561936901


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't remember VAR being used at all in the last two games.

oooooh


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

fkkkk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This cup.... god damn. What a show.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fuck’s sake...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*THIS IS AMAZING *


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If Russia goes through there is no predicting that semi... this has been insane.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Russia please. This is awesome.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Feel for russia if they lose here


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Channelling Gareth Southgate there


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nothing to worry about.

Croatia are a class act but they've needed extra time and penalties to beat Denmark and Russia. 

It will be close


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That absolute shithouse first penalty :mj4

Send him to the gulag :trumpout


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England will beat Croatia and advance to the WORLD CUP FINAL, Its coming home.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England beats Croatia.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yessssss!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ivan drago is sad :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

that penalty shootout was the exact opposite of the Croatia/Denmark shootout.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Such a shame we don't have WINKS to boss Modric for a third time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



InexorableJourney said:


> He's a million times better better than Woys Wovers.


southgate is the best manager they have had in ages it would seem.

saying that though, sven got england through to the 2002 and 2006 quarter finals so he wasnt so bad considering we only made it into the final 16 in 2010 (got destroyed by germany) and didnt even qualify for the round of 16 in 2014 (embarassing).

the less said about fabio capello and roy hodgson the better.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> Nothing to worry about.
> 
> Croatia are a class act but they've needed extra time and penalties to beat Denmark and Russia.
> 
> It will be close


And England needed penalties to beat a Colombia side without James Rodriguez

:shrug


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Chong Li said:


> *
> There seems to be quite a lot of British people (or English fans) on here. Do you guys actually think England has a chance to win it? Did you guys believe in them before the tournament started or did your expectations grow when England won on penalties?
> 
> *


I've always said since the cup started My head says England will reach the semi's but my heart says we're taking it home, my head is now starting to think like my heart.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Stinger Fan said:


> And England needed penalties to beat a Colombia side without James Rodriguez
> 
> :shrug


yeah my mate said that after that match, I think had james rodriguez been playing then england mightve gone home by now. They certainly wernt playing at 100% because of that.

england let that equaliser in during injury time and scraped through on penalties (which was a victory on its own though).

england didnt walk all over colombia though, far from it. It was tough game though colombia lost mostly any respect for playing like thugs. They were actually pretty good when they started playing properly and they mightve even of won had they played like that from the start.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yeah and if my aunt had balls she'd by uncle :trumpout

James didn't play, they lost, we won, FOOTBALL'S COMING HOME :happygareth







:banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The city centre in my home town is full of people singing it is coming home dancing and partying. It is so beautiful.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> The city centre in my home town is full of people singing it is coming home dancing and partying. It is so beautiful.


Let us know what the scenes are like it we get beat 

Nothing to fear against Croatia. The are strong in centre mid but Hendo is having a great world cup and can disrupt them while I feel we can cause them massive damage going forward. Set pieces again will be key for England and surely Waheems luck in front of goal will change soon

I had little expectations going into this world cup with Southgate in charge but I got to say he his doing a excellent job and has certainly got a quality spirit going amongst the squad and for once England have a likeable group of players. No matter what happens from here on in this world cup has been a great success and breads massive hope for the future


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia is a team I reckon England should fancy (although by small margins). They've not been too convincing. Strong in midfield but England haven't been weak there. Falcao didn't trouble England much so Mandzukic shouldn't. Definitely take-able on set pieces. For Croatia, England look fragile when run at. Should be awesome to watch. Pulling for England.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:fuckyeah:YES:WOO:dead2




Danijel "One-Legged Wonder" SuGOATic









How dare you try to chip it in, Smolov!
:tripsscust


Luka GODric









Even his shit pens go in. Well, most of them. Whatever, he was running and fighting all the time.


Domagoj "Shirtless WTF-Hair Wonder" Vida









Great goal & pen Goro.


Im sooo happy. I dont care what happens next. England is probably going to win. But F it. Im still going to be happy.

Go out with a bang Hrvatska!!!!!!!!!!!

Bring it on England!!!!!!!!!!!

:takerlel:takerlel:takerlel:takerlel:takerlel:takerlel:takerlel:takerlel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia has looked pretty trash in these knockout stage games, but they are finding a way to get through. So fair play to them. Subasic :done Wendesday shall be fun :mj

I was so gutted that Fernandes missed the penalty. He's had quite a banger of a tournament from what I have seen and his extra time gol made me so hapoy for the guy. Felt bad for Akinfeev too. He's usually a walking disaster, but he played well this tournament. He actually should have saved Modric's penalty actually, but it wasn't to be (Modric is absolutely TERRIBLE at penalties btw).

Now onto :moore

At World Cup 2006 we struggled vs a poor Paraguay, a rubbish Trinidad and a meh Ecuador. We didn't even qualify for Euro 2008. At World Cup 2010 we drew with the USA, drew with Algeria and scraped past Slovenia. At World Cup 2014 we didn't win one game and looked like absolute trash. At Euro 2016 we drew with Russia, struggled to get a victory vs Wales, drew with Sloavkia and then deservedly lost to Iceland.

A lot of the good feel about this England side is because they are winning games they ought to be winning and looking in control for large portions of those games. 

Has it been the hardest route to a World Cup semi final? No. However;

1 - It's a World Cup semi final, of course we're going to be over the fucking moon. I don't give a shit if we only had to play Malta, Gibralta, Antigua and Barbuda, Thailand and Zambia. It's a fucking World Cup semi final we're talking about here. A lot of the English lads on here have never seen this country get this far. Yes, it is time to be happy.

2 - Our preceding teams would have probably fucked up somewhere along the line. "You have to beat what is infront of you". Many past England sides did not do this.

I cannot explain how proud I am of this England team (players and management staff). They've given us so much to be happy about this. The vibe is so good. It feels like a club team. Unlike the past there has been little talk, but a hell of a lot more walk. Southgate has made these guys enjoy playing for England and he has made the fans enjoy watching England. For me, that is the definition of "It's coming home".

























































But seriously, IT'S COMING HOME. Wednesday we make that next big step to legendary status :moore :happygareth


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

my head says France/England, my heart wants Belgium/Croatia


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Chong Li said:


> *
> 
> There seems to be quite a lot of British people (or English fans) on here. Do you guys actually think England has a chance to win it? Did you guys believe in them before the tournament started or did your expectations grow when England won on penalties?
> 
> *


Not British nor England fans,just appreciate how they can pass through this edition to semifinal. I admit they still have weakness especially in last minute of the match, that's why Southgate always hold the substitution usage until the last 15 minutes because he know for the crucial moment he can't ruin the rhythm of England team play,some of them even don't want get change like last night when Del Alli (intentions or not) didn't notice that Southgate already pull him out and Henderson waiting for the corner kick to Sweden box done then he leave the yard. 

As for next match against Croatia,this is just next challenge for them because 10 years ago the same team eliminated England to participate at Euro 2008 and Croatia have more experience to score goal in last minutes like they did to Argentina



UniversalGleam said:


> yeah my mate said that after that match, I think had james rodriguez been playing then england mightve gone home by now. They certainly wernt playing at 100% because of that.
> 
> england let that equaliser in during injury time and scraped through on penalties (which was a victory on its own though).
> 
> england didnt walk all over colombia though, far from it. It was tough game though colombia lost mostly any respect for playing like thugs. They were actually pretty good when they started playing properly and they mightve even of won had they played like that from the start.




Naaa.. it was Colombia players fault,in second half they tried to send bait by do dirty tactics like diving(mostly Falcao),hack England players for almost 20 minutes in second half until they realize that England players barely react for it and the disaster happened when Sanchez got caught when he humped Harry Kane. This barely no reaction screw Colombia strategy to mess with England players head because Southgate know the Colombians will use this dirty tactic and cost his team.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a glorious weekend I've had so far.

:moore

England just had to go and top it all though didn't they? This England team seems to beat a lot of things though so that's no surprise.

:banderas2

Sweden were even less robust than their famed budget flat pack furniture during a @Perturbator; DIY session and far simpler to dissemble, but you can only beat what's in front of you. The semi final vs Croatia will require some stronger individual displays, but last night saw a largely good professional all around controlled team performance that was more than enough to advance. The lack of intensity in the game also bodes well for the next match with less fatigue, which is more than welcome after the epic versus Colombia. Easy plum quarter final tie vs dross. No suspensions. No injuries. Croatia reaching the semi finals on the back of two long haul efforts. Couldn't realistically have asked for any better without being greedy and wanting Russia to sneak through on penalties (they should have put some Ritalin and anxiety medication in with their peds :mj). 

LET'S. DO. THIS.

:brock

*England player ratings:*

Jordan Pickford - 9
You can all jump on the bandwagon with me and @Shepard; now, there's plenty of room :cozy Has looked like a top class keeper over the last two games. So quick off his line. Distribution wasn't perfect today, but his average is still very good for most keepers. Lots of excellent pinged long balls and curved efforts down the flanks. Three absolutely massive saves when the defence switched off. So pleased for the lad that he finally kept a clean sheet, because he deserved one far more than the likes of Muslera, who kept them for fun due to having so much protection. Best England keeper at a tournament since David Seaman in Euro 96. Is a hero now no matter what happens.

Kieran Trippier - 7
Defensively solid. I think he only let one cross into the centre of Pickford's area. No shit he played some good crosses, he always does. Some killer passes in behind again too. So composed in possession. Worked his bollocks off relentlessly covering the entire right flank.

Kyle Walker - 6
Acceptable performance. Of course he doesn't look like a natural centre back in deep defensive situations, but I don't blame him for that, as he's an attacking right back. He does his best for the team and doesn't complain about being played out of position to the media so I'll always give him credit for that. No brain farts today and gave it his all, which is all we can ask from him at centre back.

John Stones - 6
Tidy on the ball but seemed to lose his focus a little bit due to all of the needling with Berg. Struggled to read or cut out through balls when Sweden broke on counters, but that's nitpicking. Swept up well at times for Maguire, which should be a feature of play from the central player in a three man centre back system.

Harry Maguire - 7
Looks like he saved all of his attacking set piece quality for this game! Great header for the goal and some terrific knock downs which England failed to capitalise on. Dominated in the air all game and was tidy bringing the ball out from the back. A couple of shaky moments on the deck when ran at, but at least he had cover. Needs to be careful letting runs go and playing for offside while holding a defensive line on the half way line, as he got away with another one today which was clearly onside.

Ashley Young - 7
Had a dodgy start with some horrid passes but then grew into the game quickly afterwards. Looks like he decided to take all of the doubts over his lack of natural width and thump them away with his left peg. Good driving runs down the channel and some quality passing and crossing in open play with both feet. Terrific corner delivery for the Maguire goal. Great set pieces generally. Defensively sound for the most part, but a bit weak in the air at the far post. Amazing to think this guy used to be a forward/winger.

Jesse Lingard - 6
Some fairly brainless play continually shooting into Swedish shins. Runs a hell of a lot, but his closing down of opposition midfield players can be poor and led to some dangerous crosses into the England box. Owes Pickford a pint. One great dribble was ruined by a terrible final pass. BUT... I can forgive all of that after he produced an absolute WORLDY of a cross for Alli's goal. Deliver like that a couple of times every game (another good far post ball to Trippier) and he will be fine by me.

Jordan Henderson - 8
Midfield machine. Kane is the England captain in name, but Hendo is it in spirit. Killer passes all day long. Remember that Hendo with Pirlo's beard smiley? That was doing a disservice, Pirlo was never that good without the ball! Pirlo would have been proud of that first half back heel flick on too. Hendo has to be a one man midfield at times, but he gets on with the job with a finely balanced combination of aggression and diligence. Oh and THAT FUCKING BLOCK. ABSOLUTE WARRIOR! But he shouldn't have even been in the squad apparently :evil

Dele Alli - 6
Not his best game by his own admission with sloppy passing and control, but who cares. Goals >>>>>. Sucks that the injury vs Tunisia derailed his tournament, but hopefully he can kick on now with added confidence.

Raheem Sterling - 7
His best performance at this tournament by far, just lacked a goal. Excellent movement and dribbling between the lines. Perfectly timed runs off the shoulder in behind Sweden's defence. Some absolute velvet first touches too, like he was bringing down a balloon. Looked sharp coming deep for the ball and linking up play. This needs to be his baseline performance in terms of general play from now on.

Harry Kane - 6
A much lesser version of the talismanic outing vs Colombia. Won a few free kicks and showed some nice hold up and link up play, but wasn't massively involved in the game. The team needs to give him better service, or more to the point any service, in open play.


*Subs*
Fabian Delph - 6
Solid and kept the midfield ticking. Has a delicate touch that would make your ma's legs shake and her toes curl. I doubt his Mrs is the only one that pushed a mini Delph out recently.
:shaq2

Eric Dier - 5
Didn't really add anything and lost a few duals, but didn't fuck up Hendo's great work thankfully. But he should have been starting games ahead of Hendo at this tournament apparently :evil

Marcus Rashford - N/A
:shrug
:smugjose
:antijose

COME ON ENGLAND :happygareth


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:hendo :moore


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TWENTY TWO YEARS OLD.

Third youngest player in the squad.

Youngest player who actually starts for England.

SECOND YOUNGEST WORLD CUP GOALSCORER FOR ENGLAND.

World Cup quarter finalist goalscorer.

About to bring it home.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



UniversalGleam said:


> yeah my mate said that after that match, I think had james rodriguez been playing then england mightve gone home by now. They certainly wernt playing at 100% because of that.
> 
> england let that equaliser in during injury time and scraped through on penalties (which was a victory on its own though).
> 
> england didnt walk all over colombia though, far from it. It was tough game though colombia lost mostly any respect for playing like thugs. They were actually pretty good when they started playing properly and they mightve even of won had they played like that from the start.


I'm not sure if Colombia would have won, but it certainly would have been interesting to see what they could have done had James been there. It's a shame that a great player missed out on such an important game. I only bring up that game because they were a tougher opponent than Sweden and to suggest or hint at an "easier game" against Croatia would be rather foolish to believe and some people need to be a bit careful about them. At Euro 2016, Portugal received some mockery because they took extra time to beat Croatia but they have a damn fine team with arguably the best midfield in the tournament remaining , its definitely going to be a close game


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

for anyone into history. All time it's....

England 4, Croatia 2, draw 1

Belgium 30, France 24, draw 19


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I think both these semi finals are 50/50 matches that could go either way.

I think the winner of France vs Belgium goes all the way but this World Cup has been crazy so who knows


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










@Denny Omega


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

HODOR!

HODOR!

HODOR!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:hendo


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I guess the upside of going out in the semi finals is that its probably better than going out at the finals. Must be a real bitch to get right to the end and not quite make it.

I think it would be a an incredible victory for england to make it to that top spot though. Im getting the feeling that France will be the winners this year, if england get that far and manage to beat france then things are gonna get mental.

at the end of the day, anything could happen. All it takes is one or two moments somewhere and suddenly its croatia winning the world cup.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FUN! said:


> @Denny Omega


DA GOAT


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I think British or England fans need stop to put the high expectation with Three Lions,they should proud that the team already go too far in this tournament.

These Squad still young and they will learn to be great if they not give burden too much(must win the World Cup),just give them chance to develop because I think Southgate have long-term plan to this squad.

I just don't want England fans get big upset if they fail against Croatia,just appreciate their current work and have faith that they will have bright future


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*It's not World Cup but it should be



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016316223624237056*


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> @Denny Omega










[/IMG]


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Ucok said:


> I think British or England fans need stop to put the high expectation with Three Lions,they should proud that the team already go too far in this tournament.
> 
> These Squad still young and they will learn to be great if they not give burden too much(must win the World Cup),just give them chance to develop because I think Southgate have long-term plan to this squad.
> 
> I just don't want England fans get big upset if they fail against Croatia,just appreciate their current work and have faith that they will have bright future


England seem to be growing as a side in every match, and should that continue into the final..


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hello as an Evereton and England fan I have some answers for Croatian fans if they ask questions?

“Where on earth are you from?
We're from England
Where you come from
Do you put the kettle on?
Kick it”

Also “Me and me Mum and me Dad and me Gran
We're off to Waterloo
Me and me Mum and me Dad and me Gran
And a bucket of Vindaloo
Bucket!” 
“Vindaloo
Vindaloo
Vindaloo
Vindaloo nah nah
Vindaloo
Vindaloo
Vindaloo
Vindaloo nah nah
Vindaloo
Vindaloo”
“And we all like Vindaloo
We're England
We're gonna score one more than you
England!”







Yours

Farhan


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*The best possible final would definitely be France - Croatia. They are the two best teams left. Let Belgium and England face each other in another boring game for 3rd place.*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Belgium in the third place game would mean that game would end up like 6-5.

I really want Belgium to win tomorrow, but I don't think it's going to happen. France to win.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










France is objectively the best team remaining and they SHOULD win. Enough of being screwed and coming in 2nd place for the past 12 years.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The best team remaining is Belgium and I'm British , we will stuff Croatia as we are on a anohther level in all aspects! , I hope it's France in the final as they will be easier to beat then Belgium, 

But guys remember this is only football, where all Cool Guys on here, (well most) and are grown adults.

Good luck to to the four remaining teams.

Peace y'all.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



farhanc said:


> Hello as an Evereton and England fan I have some answers for Croatian fans if they ask questions?
> 
> “Where on earth are you from?
> We're from England
> ...



Haha go on lad , make them sing it we did us englanders haha , u made my dayb?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Whatever The out come is , Gareth SouthGate has proven he has got what it takes to be manager for a long time, he has an air of calmness I personally haven't seen since my hero Sir Bobby Robson who was a master technician and southgate has that air of authority and respect that certain mangers haven't had since The great Sir Bobby and Terry Venebales England Teams have had, I liked Glenn hoddle I really did , he just didn't have that X factor , but he's a Good pundit, we as englanders should be proud to be we're we are considering how the bad things are going with the bloody torys , this feel good factor has been nice and I'm proud of the team, never in a million miles did I think we would get this far So from now anything else is a bonus.


Peace y'all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Theuk said:


> Wyatt ever The out come is , Garett South Gate


I'll look past this for some :moore


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Brock said:


> I'll look past this for some :moore



Brock a no ur just joking around mate, but I'm dyslexic.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Theuk said:


> Brock a no ur just joking around mate, but I'm dyslexic.


Sorry mate 

Peace. :moore


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Brock said:


> Sorry mate
> 
> Peace. :moore



No problems here, I think my iPad is to blame for the bloody spell check lol


Peace and have a sweet day :wink2:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France vs England would be great.

Would love to see Lloris lift the cup if Kane doesn't.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> France vs England would be great.
> 
> Would love to see Lloris lift the cup if Kane doesn't.


Or against Belgium where Vertonghen lift the cup

Tottenham everywhere along with Man.Utd and City

Damn if Belgium vs England happen , it's just like watch England Premier League and even England lose,their league still have proud because most Belgium players play for Premiership club


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Ucok said:


> Or against Belgium where Vertonghen lift the cup
> 
> Tottenham everywhere along with Man.Utd and City
> 
> Damn if Belgium vs England happen , it's just like watch England Premier League and even England lose,their league still have proud because most Belgium players play for Premiership club


Vertonghen isn't the Belgian captain. For some reason.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Vince THE ROCK is our true captain. And Hazard wears the armband, for ... reasons.

Anyways, tonight, we will finally, rightfully lay claim to the universal name of fries.

NO LONGER will they be incorrectly called French fries. No, sir. After tonight, we will finally be able to call them BELGIAN Fries, the way it is supposed to be!


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Theuk said:


> The best team remaining is Belgium and I'm British , *we will stuff Croatia as we are on a anohther level in all aspects!* , I hope it's France in the final as they will be easier to beat then Belgium,
> 
> But guys remember this is only football, where all Cool Guys on here, (well most) and are grown adults.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Croatia's midfield is on a higher level than England's


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Michael Myers said:


> Yeah, Croatia's midfield is on a higher level than England's


To be fair, it's also on a higher level than Denmark and Russias midfield. But they needed penalty shootouts to beat both.

Luckily, we have Two Harry's and a Jesse.


----------



## Flipo (Aug 15, 2017)

Erik. said:


> France vs England would be great.
> 
> Would love to see Lloris lift the cup if Kane doesn't.


Hugo Lloris has the greater chance to lift the cup. France team have full of stars. They need to defeat Belgium today, then they will easily become the World Champion.



Michael Myers said:


> Yeah, Croatia's midfield is on a higher level than England's


Strong in midfield, but on the other side like defense and forward England is far better than Croatia.



RKing85 said:


> Belgium in the third place game would mean that game would end up like 6-5.
> 
> I really want Belgium to win tomorrow, but I don't think it's going to happen. France to win.


Today's match will be the big match than final. The winner of the match will be the World champion. 
I want a new World Champion, but there is less chance for Belgium tonight.



Chong Li said:


> *The best possible final would definitely be France - Croatia. They are the two best teams left. Let Belgium and England face each other in another boring game for 3rd place.*


I think Croatia cannot defeat England. Croatia only advanced in midfield, but England's overall performance is far better and faster than Croatia.

So, the possible finalist will be France and England.



Ucok said:


> I think British or England fans need stop to put the high expectation with Three Lions,they should proud that the team already go too far in this tournament.
> 
> These Squad still young and they will learn to be great if they not give burden too much(must win the World Cup),just give them chance to develop because I think Southgate have long-term plan to this squad.
> 
> I just don't want England fans get big upset if they fail against Croatia,just appreciate their current work and have faith that they will have bright future


It's a great opportunity for England to win the World Cup. They have to try heart and soul to grab the great opportunity.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I didn't even know the football was back today, Nice surprise. I fancy Belgium &#55356;&#56807;&#55356;&#56810;


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

@Flipo - Edit your post and add to it, instead of making consecutive posts next time please.



Erik. said:


> Vertonghen isn't the Belgian captain. For some reason.


The reason is simple.



Alco said:


> Vince THE ROCK is our true captain. And Hazard wears the armband, for ... reasons.!


... Cannot wait for France to knock you out now. The UNGRATEFULNESS of this lad :no:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*






:banana :banana :banana

Almost as good as Three Lions this :banderas2


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yikes
Wow
ohhh..
ahh, brilliant run
pfft
double pfft
gah!
hahahahahaha

First Half in a nutshell


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Belgium looks too conservative with possession at times. Maybe giving too much respect for France’s counter attack.


----------



## Flipo (Aug 15, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France vs Belgium.
the first half has gone.
France 0 : Belgium 0


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France are being way too careful and conservative with their shot attempts. As if some of the players are overthinking or something.

Shame, multiple lost opportunities in the first half as a result. Hopefully their decision-makings will improve in the 2nd half.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

seems a good job for both teams that the other isnt playing particularly well. Plenty of missed opportunities there.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

One of the better halfs of the tournament imo.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> One of the better halfs of the tournament imo.


WTF you watching :lol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

set piece glory

griezmann embarrassing himself again

is this a comedy of errors?

pro tip: aim AT the goal

goalie under no pressure feels the pressure

urgh..

ohh..

meh

Mbappe looking gud

belgium really looking like they need wingers

belgium needs an injection of pace

maybe look at the goal, not the sky

great period of play there

France are definitely looking the better team

France est formidable

passing while belgium burns

time-wasting *classic*

no sense of a goal coming

FRANCE WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Finally ffs


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Dembele not playing smart the last few minutes... luckyit didn’t cost them another goal.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> One of the better halfs of the tournament imo.


I think I get what you mean.

From an analytical, strategic and chess-like perspective this should be highly entertaining. It is as if both teams are feeling the other out in a cool, calm and calculated manner before going for the grand shot. On top of that the defense aspect, while not too spectacular, is still noticeable.

For the goal-hungry fan however this game so far might not be that appealing. :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Dembele out has made Belgium better. But De Bruyne not looking crisp in some easy passes.

Edit: Belgium overthinking in attack. Far too many passes and too much time on the ball instead of taking a shot or whipping a cross in.

2nd Edit: Belgium’s attacking is a joke this game. Instead of taking chances, they over dribble and let France settle. They don’t deserve to tie this up.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hello and Everton and England fan.

I think in the next press conference Raheem Sterling or Harry Kane should say the following :
“You've got to hold and give
But do it at the right time
You can be slow or fast
But you must get to the line
They'll always hit you and hurt you
Defend and attack
There's only one way to beat them
Get round the back
Catch me if you can
'Cause I'm the England man
And what you're looking at
Is the master plan”






Furthermore when some scores for England they should do the arm dance from this video.






Yours 

Farhan


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

feel for belgium at this point tbh, I was kind of pulling for them to win because I felt france would be the more predictable outcome.

the injured french player annoyed me abit, ok you're injured but get off the pitch in that case, don't start sitting down in the middle of the pitch and wasting time. Then that mbappe is pretending to drop the ball in order to waste more time. Come off it, you're a good team, don't be assholes to a team that at least deserves a chance at a fair game.

that last 10 minutes was rather immature on their part imo.

Guess football is going to take the eurostar home.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

They going home, they're going, BELGIUM's going home!


----------



## Flipo (Aug 15, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Final result 
France 1 : Belgium 0
Congratulations Team France


----------



## Flipo (Aug 15, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



InexorableJourney said:


> They going home, they're going, BELGIUM's going home!


They played very well. Hazard was awesome in that match.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Theme of the match: One big meh. :/

Lots and lots of mistakes, overthinking, sexy but wasted passes etc from _both_ teams oddly enough. Methodical but slow game overall with small spikes of excitement worthy moments.

On top of that referee was kinda fishy given that Belgium didn't get that particular free kick in the latter half.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France disappointed me with the juvenile antics in the last stretch.... but it isn’t like Belgium weren’t embarrassing themselves in attack. France was happy to let them keep possession at times since Belgium was more likely to dribble right into a defender or dick around and put in predictable passes after the defense could settle.

Belgium deserved to lose by more goals with that performance.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mbappe was goo once again. This guy is such a mature player for a 19 year old, it is scary how good he is now and how good he can be in the future.

Pogba has had a good tournament and another quality game in midfield from him.

Varane has been great. Not many have talked about him but he has organised the defence really well and made some crucial tackles and headers. France are very good at seeing games out and he is a big part of that.

I do not see Croatia or England beating them


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ugh,one of boring match that I ever watch and I fell to sleep for couple seconds (it's aired in 1.00 A.M in here).

Dries Mertens make the offense of Belgium look alive when he come in as substitute but then again they have worst finisher who can't use his body size as advantage and Bruyne look little shaky because he look different than usual. But can't blame France to play a little tight on their defense because they also can penetrate to Belgium box and almost create the second goal a few times 

In other note,now we know beside Neymar,this tournament have another drama queen named Mbappe,he might be have good skills but the last two match (vs Uruguay and Belgium),he acting like a jerk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hopefully Croatia or England don’t collapse under the pressure of a final. Do not want another game like this one turned out to be. Belgium just couldn’t take the pressure of a semi.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not worried one bit.


----------



## Flipo (Aug 15, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Belgium looks too conservative with possession at times. Maybe giving too much respect for France’s counter attack.


Belgium played very well in the 2nd half, but they failed to score.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> Hopefully Croatia or England don’t collapse under the pressure of a final. Do not want another game like this one turned out to be. Belgium just couldn’t take the pressure of a semi.


Croatia have mental to the final but not too sure with England because most of their players need gain more experience and I'm afraid they will suffer like Italy at Euro 2012 when they crushed by Spain in final.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yep France acted like assholes at the end to save some time

But the Belgians were jerks at the beginning too, lots of pulling and agressive pushes 

I'm not that proud of my team, but I have zero sympathy for the others. Also, Hazard looks like a total prick


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Flipo said:


> Belgium played very well in the 2nd half, but they failed to score.


If that’s playing well... I’d hate to see them being utter garbage. Their attacking was predictable, clueless, and no threat at all. They wouldn’t have scored against the other two teams left either.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

RIP les nonante


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Il rentre à la maison! *









EDIT-

Just for the record I am not one of these bitter Scotsmen who root against England at every opportunity. I just like France's chances this tournament, they've been impressive :cudi


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










Imagine him doing this with the World Cup. :mark


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

3 World Cup finals in the last 6 tournaments. Pretty phenomenal.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

my heart is hurt for belgium... croatia or england, no matter who just don't let france win the cup ;A;


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That France vs Belgium game was pretty shit, France solid but unspectacular, Belgium pushed to no prevail.

If we get through we can definitely do France, they've had their moments this tournament but majority of the time they've looked average, bit like the Portugal side that won the Euros.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



farhanc said:


> Hello and Everton and England fan.
> 
> I think in the next press conference Raheem Sterling or Harry Kane should say the following :
> “You've got to hold and give
> ...


Yeah, because writing FEWMIN novel-length BERRYING replies to this kind of thing isn't clowning the shit out of yourself. :lol



CesaroSwing said:


> Imagine him doing this with the World Cup. :mark


But la Coupe du Monde doesn't have handles? Think of the LOGISTICS, man! He'd have to balance that shit on his outstretched fingers like some kind of lighter-skinned David Copperfield.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Alright_Mate said:


> If we get through we can definitely do France, they've had their moments this tournament but majority of the time they've looked average, bit like the Portugal side that won the Euros.


Same can be said about England tbf, and France have faced better competition to get the final


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wanted Belgium to win, but France was the better team. Belgium had some chances early. Would have completely changed the game (obviously) if they had gotten one early.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Didnt feel that Belgium gave 100% to try to save the match. Quite poor and toothless 2-nd half performance.

Also didnt get the reason behind Fellaini sub. Every manager in the world would want to have that guy for the last 15 mins if the team's losing.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Thought Belgium bossed the first 25-30 minutes, but they faded badly after that. They created very little after the goal, and the decision to substitute Fellaini at a stage of the game when they should have been pumping balls into the area was bizarre. Don’t think many of their players can look back at that game and be satisfied with their performance. France again showed they could grind out a result, and they will be definite favourites whoever they play in the final, but I still feel Deschamps holds them back from an attacking standpoint...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

really hope Croatia pulls it out tomorrow, but I'm picking England.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:moore


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

IT'S COMING HOME, LADS


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mbappe is such a world class talent and a little shit isn't he haha


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What the fuck are you doing, Mbappe? I'm trying to like you.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I feel that a France/England final favours France, but I don't know really...


I predicted France winning before the tournament even started. My heart wants to predict/root for England, but my brain says France.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

So excited for today :mark:

First ever world cup semi-final in my life as England fan. :mark:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well, that sucked.

Defense wins championships, so I fancy France to win it all. Lloris probably wins the golden glove as well. Crucial save on Alderweireld's chance there in the first half. 

Hazard was a stud, the others (bar Courtois) were subpar. The dissapointment is huge. But somewhere there's pride as well. Rooting for Croatia now, but I can't see any team beating France in the final.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mike Smalling said:


> I feel that a France/England final favours France, but I don't know really...
> 
> 
> I predicted France winning before the tournament even started. My heart wants to predict/root for England, but my brain says France.



Similar with what happened in 98,I just hope there's no wild speculation that this WC is rigged and the other thing, Russia perhaps don't want let England win the cup after the former agent assaulted incident on March 2018 plus in beginning England also aim the host for WC 2018 which win by Russia

Back to the game,since I'm so strange with booking things,I just see some bet for England vs Croatia,anyone care to explain this,it seems they put a lot bet for Croatia



> Croatia
> 3.60
> 
> Draw
> ...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Just got home. Definitely a buzz in the air today, I love it. :moore So many people wearing England shirts, and singing 'Football's coming home'. :lol You've got to love it. Really is a long time since we got this far in the World Cup, so I'm definitely trying to soak it in and enjoy it all.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Just got home. Definitely a buzz in the air today, I love it. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/bd3SLLe.png" border="0" alt="" title="moore" class="inlineimg" /> So many people wearing England shirts, and singing 'Football's coming home'. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> You've got to love it. Really is a long time since we got this far in the World Cup, so I'm definitely trying to soak it in and enjoy it all.


My bosses who don't even watch football are pumped. It feels so good to actually be positive about the England football team for once. Finishing early as well :mark:. Can't wait to be singing Gareth southgate is the one and 3 lions tonight no matter the score.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

All for a Croatia win today ??


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:moore

Whatever happens, to even witness England being in a WC semi final will be something else.

:moore


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I remember watching the 1996 Euro semi-final between England and Germany, watched it with my Mum and I was 8 years old at the time but I clearly remember watching a great match and how England were so close to progressing to the final only to be foiled by those pesky Germans in the penalty shootout. I remember being heartbroken and feeling absolutely deflated after such a back-and-forth match.

Today though, I am hoping that moment when I was 8 years old, feeling so low and sad... that moment is rectified tonight as England defeat Croatia to advance to the finals of the World Cup!

Come on England!

*It's coming home!*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Michael Myers said:


> Yeah, Croatia's midfield is on a higher level than England's


I think there both the same u have modric we have lingard , personally I just want it to be a fair and clean of shite like Colombia match, either way either team has the power to win but we have the extra edge when it comes to fire power in Harry Kane , that lad after the World Cup can go to any team he wants and will get anything he wants , but If REAL are after Neymar which I think wouldn't happen, Kane is going add a few million to his bank account if he went there, but if Tottenham buy the right players he might stay , only he nos I'm just speculating haha


This is gonna be a great time for all countries involved, good luck to all Croatian fans on here and let's have a fair game!


Peace y'all.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Today is the day...


















ITS COMING HOME


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Brock said:


> :moore
> 
> Whatever happens, to even witness England being in a WC semi final will be something else.
> 
> :moore



@BROCK , ur right there dude, they have out proven themselves , more then we all thought, no one expected Belgium to lose well I didn't but France are fucking unreal myabbe ( spelling is wrong ) is the next superstar he's 20 and plays like that god damn imagine him as gets older and stays injury free, woah he's class, reminds me of a young Zidane, only better.


This has been a much better tournament than I expected.

Peace y'all.:wink2:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Still not even worried.

Most nervous I have been all tournament was probably the Colombia game. Relatively calmer for the Sweden game and the same again today. The team have been excellent and have exceeded all my expectations so will be happy regardless of the result tonight.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Theuk said:


> I think there both the same u have modric we have lingard , personally I just want it to be a fair and clean of shite like Colombia match, either way either team has the power to win but we have the extra edge when it comes to fire power in Harry Kane , that lad after the World Cup can go to any team he wants and will get anything he wants , but If REAL are after Neymar which I think wouldn't happen, Kane is going add a few million to his bank account if he went there, but if Tottenham buy the right players he might stay , only he nos I'm just speculating haha
> 
> 
> This is gonna be a great time for all countries involved, good luck to all Croatian fans on here and let's have a fair game!
> ...


Modric is leagues above Lingaard as a player.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Michael Myers said:


> Theuk said:
> 
> 
> > I think there both the same u have modric we have lingard , personally I just want it to be a fair and clean of shite like Colombia match, either way either team has the power to win but we have the extra edge when it comes to fire power in Harry Kane , that lad after the World Cup can go to any team he wants and will get anything he wants , but If REAL are after Neymar which I think wouldn't happen, Kane is going add a few million to his bank account if he went there, but if Tottenham buy the right players he might stay , only he nos I'm just speculating haha
> ...


Would not go that far. I would say modric is better. It is also a team game not just down to one player


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Would not go that far. I would say modric is better. It is also a team game not just down to one player




That's your opinion and I respect that, modric is a bit older than lingard , Jesse is still 23 and the way he's progressing he's only gonna get better, I was referring to the post of someone saying about the midefied dude, that's what I was referring to dude , that Croatia had a better midfield, over all there pretty much balanced evenly only difference is we have Harry's Kane and he's been the best striker by far in the tournament.

Peace .:wink2:


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*






#NeverGoingDown #Footyball #Engerland #GarethTheMammoth #waistcoats


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Theuk said:


> That's your opinion and I respect that, modric is a bit older than lingard , *Jesse is still 23* and the way he's progressing he's only gonna get better, I was referring to the post of someone saying about the midefied dude, that's what I was referring to dude , that Croatia had a better midfield, over all there pretty much balanced evenly only difference is we have Harry's Kane and he's been the best striker by far in the tournament.
> 
> Peace .:wink2:


Lingard is 25, and will turn 26 before the end of the year.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

least we havnt got robinson this time.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> Lingard is 25, and will turn 26 before the end of the year.



Cheers for info, still he's been our best player , modric is in 33 in sep now and has done everything , lingard has six years extra on him. So either way there's a chance lingard can surpass him not winning Champions lge wise , he's gonna be out of Real Madrid soon he's got one big payday left, lingard has 6yrs extra off winning the premiership, which he's done before, modric never did, but in quality as I think lingard is much better alround, but modric is still class though, if we win tonight's that's something missing off his his list a tournament final , as all players want to win the World Cup or the euros more than the anything else, well I'm from that's what the feeling is.


Have a sweet day:wink2:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

WTF am I seeing in this thread :kobefacepalm

Lingard is not fit to lace up Luka Modric's boots.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Should be a fun match.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Should be good


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If England win my moneys on Jordan Pickford.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Refs a dick


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Jord is seriously gonna have his work cut out tonight up against Modric & Rakitic, Hopefully Gareth saw the way he played against Roma were he played a lot of long balls over the top to bypass a superior midfield. I have confidence in him!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

FUCK YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's coming home!!!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nice step up in pace


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's coming home lads

:moore :moore :mark:


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kieran Trippier reminds me very much of a prime Gazza


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Exciting stuff so far


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Wouldn't be England if we didn't sing out of sync. :lol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England's formation looks a lot like France against Belgium


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Raheem Sterling still hasn't had a kick of the ball


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I remember having a little chuckle to myself when Tripper & Young were the players taking our set pieces in the first game against Tunisia but they really have been brilliant at them all tournament.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Sterling wrong decision again.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Might as well replace Sterling with Theo Walcott for all the use he is.

Sterling would be MUCH better if he played for a set piece, which England are great at.

Kane wise not to pass to Sterling

I have said it yet, but Croatia look great

Ashley Young greatness


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

All the sterling hate is silly


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

that was pretty poor by kane, that shouldve been a piece of piss for him.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Looking at that weird Vida bloke... anyone remember Andriy Voronin? :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Unorthodox said:


> Looking at that weird Vida bloke... anyone remember Andriy Voronin? :lmao


Yep, Liverpool legend.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> All the sterling hate is silly


Recognising that everytime he gets the ball he flakes, is not hate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hope we keep it up in the second half :fingerscrossed

Croatia aren't looking great, but I hate to underestimate any team. Judging by that first half, as long as we don't mess up, we should be good.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Getting far too cagey for my liking, just about defending well enough, Croatia finished that half stronger.

Should be 2-0, hopefully these wasted opportunities don't cost us, Sterling and Lingard yet again far too wasteful in final third.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

overall, good play by england but its another one of those situations where they might be winning but they should be winning by more than one goal, few lost chances in there. Kanes being the glaring one.

gotta shake that rust off abit more.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Refs still a dick


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not seeing many one-on-one crowd shots, they must be miserable buggers


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Domagoj Vida is Croatia's Roman Reigns

Less exciting second half

uh


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Oh no....


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

shit.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

mmm crowd shots now

England's defence has gone to shit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I can't watch this.










Come on lads.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a game


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

england are cracking up, can hear that fat lady tuning up. Its slipping.

old england is showing its ugly head in this 2nd half.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia's team look like supermen now


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Come on Croatia. One more goal.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

croatia are flying high on that goal. 

If this was a UFC fight, croatia would be grounding and pounding right now.

I will be surprised if england win this one, they are getting tired and have been making silly mistakes all game really. Its just reached a danger point now.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England desperately need a set piece

wtf England

good save

blimey

exciting now

I *feel* Croatia will be next to score


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



UniversalGleam said:


> croatia are flying high on that goal.
> 
> If this was a UFC fight, croatia would be grounding and pounding right now.


Hopefully they can get another goal soon.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I feel sick 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

game on a knife edge right now


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

?? ??


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It seems to be set up for a last minute fuck up from one of our players, We need to stop panicking though because it's Croatia who are fighting the clock for me. These last few minutes are gonna be torture.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

fuck me, Im gonna have a heart attack in a minute.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If it comes down to Semi-Final pens.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

i hope it goes to pk's :costanza3


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

don't say that, Im on the verge now of passing out.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England need a freak kick now


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

30 more minutes of hurt


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Back to back to back extra time for Croatia. Wow


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

regroup england, come out swinging. If they keep playing like the 2nd half we are fucked.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

got home in time for extra time. fuck yes.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

fifa medical being denied their moment on fame there. They had their stretcher ready and everything.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England needed a Ronaldinho free kick there

come on Dier

great header

Danny Rose looks invigorated


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

off the line!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Brilliant clearance


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

that was the moment.....and its gone.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Get tired you Croat fucks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is not good for my mental health


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kane has been absolutely gash

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

JP England's savior


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

All jokes aside guys. You all must be going through hell watching this.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pickford.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pickford is a monster


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mainboy said:


> All jokes aside guys. You all must be going through hell watching this.


Im ringing the funeral directors as we speak, I aint gonna make it. Might as well get a good deal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Please just let us fucking score. I can't deal with fucking Penalties at a Semi-Final. World Cup trying to kill me off.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Incredible tension


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

oooowww


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England are out


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

well played croatia, saw it coming since the end of the first half. England shouldve been up 2 or 3 by the first half and they just cracked up.

didnt want football to come home anyway. They got further than we thought so respect to england, at least my mental health can only improve now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England caught sleeping at the back! Croatia with a foot in the final!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:mj2 :mj2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

 .....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*MANDZUKIC*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well, that's my mood completely killed for the rest of the night. :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

is the camera guy ok ? lol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fuck Vardy


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



UniversalGleam said:


> well played croatia, saw it coming since the end of the first half. England shouldve been up 2 or 3 by the first half and they just cracked up.
> 
> didnt want football to come home anyway. They got further than we thought so respect to england, at least my mental health can only improve now.


Still time left mate for you's. Anything can happen.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

predicted a france win and I think thats going to happen, not sure croatia has played well enough to beat them in this game. Nor has england for that matter so it wouldnt of been any different.

just cant believe how much england slipped after that first half, they had it bagged.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

As good as we’ve been in this WC, it’s embarrassing how badly we’ve capitulated since HT. Handed Croatia all the initiative and never managed to stem the flow. Been a great month or so though, good luck to France in the final...


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Put a fork in them. they're done


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Im not getting down though, the fans faith in england has been restored and they did amazingly well.

good luck to both teams. Hopefully england can secure 3rd place.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

You tell yourself you won't get down, but you can't help it falling short before the Final. I am really glad we even were able to make it to the Semis in the first place, though. Never expected to reach the Quarters, let alone Semis. I am really proud of the squad. Just wish we could have done better this game. :mjeng


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

last chance


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

FOOTBALL CAME HOME LOL.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a shit final

Will not be watching unkout

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

CROATIA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

They're going home, they're going, ENGLAND's going home


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:mjeng

Was fun while it lasted. Just weren't quite good enough.

Proud of the team, they gave us a chance to dream again and got further than we all expected.

Southgate :clap


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not ashamed.

Youngest team. Exceeded expectations. 

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If only Kane took his chance :mj


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I don't remember England ever looking like scoring, even over the whole game.

Why didn't they try for more set pieces?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's not coming home lads :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

God damnit...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's been a great ride and i'm proud of them :moore


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Somebody on the Croatia team is going to break Mbappe's knees on Sunday.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France - Croatia doesn't sound as good as France - England. Gutted.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:clap thank you, boys. No trophy to show for it, but a lot of pride and enjoyment was brought back to English football.

Well done to Croatia.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

So its no coming home then ?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Jaxx said:


> France - Croatia doesn't sound as good as France - England. Gutted.


Agreed.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RatherBeAtNitro said:


> So its no coming home then ?


flight delayed, coming home 2022. Never going down. ENGERLAND MATE. LIVE FOREVER.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England will never ever EVER have another road to the Cup as easy as this one. 

Honestly was the perfect bracket that any country would've dreamed of, and they still bottled it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017147065963384833


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Just can't see England wining in Qatar, it's too damn hot. It has to be a South American country.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Absolutely gutted but Croatia deserved that in the end.

England played well to get to far despite a lack of experience and no expectations. I have hope for the future. Pickford has been sensational all tournament. England player of the tournament for me.

Maybe in 2022


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

'It's coming home'






























































:HA


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That hurt more then i ever thought it would ?


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



InexorableJourney said:


> Just can't see England wining in Qatar, it's too damn hot. It has to be a South American country.


qatar is freezing compared to england right now, even the sun said "fuck that".


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



As You Were said:


> 'It's coming home'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France isn’t that far away. You can just go and look at their trophy.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

World Cup not coming home
CR7 not coming home
Fellainii is staying home

feels bad.jpg for a Utd fan


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England aint winning shit when all the giants will be back for the throne.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

how did well did scotland do again? oh yeah 










bantz.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mainboy said:


> :ha


Name: Mainboy

Location: Edinburgh

Must be fun never even reaching the World Cup, and the soul crumb of comfort you can take is laughing at your 'rivals'. At least we get to dream and to play nights like this, as opposed to never being able to get invested in a World Cup (or the Euros for that matter).



You lost the birth lottery unfortunately and were born in one of the cabbage nations of the British isles :moore


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ironic gloating from the cabbage nations. Oh my.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I aint even mad, tbh.


The team did us proud. Its a young team and this was a surprising, encouraging performance after years of misery. Congrats to Croatia, hope they win it all.

Roll on Euro 2020!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017148611854036994


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

People will comment on an easy route to the semi's, or pick out poor performances from individuals but they can fuck off.

I haven't given a shit about England on this scale for 16 years, proud of all of them. Some real stand out performances and it was a joy to get excited about football again.

I'm not surprised at the Scottish fans taking joy from it though. Look at the celebrations from the Trippier free kick around the country - it was mayhem. The last time Scots had that sort of excitement was when they played England in the qualifiers and drew 2-2. If only you put more effort into being talented and less into vein finding you'd not revel in others' defeats. Haggis twats.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> Name: Mainboy
> 
> Location: Edinburgh
> 
> ...


:Cocky 

Absolute tears from yourself.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*






:mjeng


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

euros in two years.

its coming home lads.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well done to the lads, They were shit tonight overall but did themselves proud throughout the tournament. This is a turning point for the England team the fans are now fully behind them for the first time in years and the players should take a lot of confidence from this journey to try and go one better next time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Name: Mainboy
> ...


How does it feel knowing England's failures will always beat Scotland's greatest achievements?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> How does it feel knowing England's failures will always beat Scotland's greatest achievements?


this is beautiful and if I could be arsed quoting this a million times I would


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> How does it feel knowing England's failures will always beat Scotland's greatest achievements?


Jesus :done


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Bottled it.

Went 1 up and just shat ourselves. 
Played it long like dumb fucks, we got where we were by short passes, Kane disappeared totally and Rashford should have started.

Vintage England


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

One positive I can take from this is I don't have to watch the Final on the edge of my seat anymore. You better believe I would have been an absolute mess with England vs France. :lol

I think France will probably win it if I had to pick.

Also, not a surprise to see the trolls come out of the woodwork as soon as England lose. First time we reached the Semis since the 90's. Couldn't be more proud of the squad. The defeat hurt, but I'm proud of what we were able to accomplish. Came in to the WC with no expectations of reaching far at all.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Every single one of them warriors. Lions. 

Pickford. People had doubts coming into the tournament but he fucking stood up. Some of the saves he made. The penalty heroics. A legend in the making. 

Trippier. Done himself no fucking harm. Absolute euphoria when that free kick went in. He made us believe after 5 minutes. Up and down the pitch all game every game. Proud of him.

Walker. He isn't a centre back but he fucking gave it a good fucking go. Pace got him out of trouble at times. But he put his fucking body on the line. Respect. 

Stones. One of our best players this tournament. Regardless of tonight, massive respect to him. Calm on the ball and personified Southgates England. A rock for years to come.

Maguire. Made himself a star. Deadly from set pieces. Gained so many fans. Another one of those players who a year or so ago no one would have picked for their World Cup squad. A fan become a hero. 

Young. Never liked him as a person or a player but fucking hell this England team still made me support the guy. Great set pieces at times and put his heart on his sleeve. Played for those three lions on his chest. Commendable. 

Henderson. Fuck does this guy run around abit. Another lion out there. He practically had midfield to himself at times this tournament and he's done well. 

Lingard. Another player who works tirelessly. Perhaps lacks something special about him but you can't fault him for trying. Gave us the high of his excellent goal against Panama. 

Dele. Another one who had us dreaming after sealing our quarter final win. Youngest player in our preferred line up. Inconsistent at times but never shying away from the ball. Probably played through injury but still love him. 

Sterling. Probably got the whole country united before the World Cup started due to the press be was getting. Gets abused for his final ball but he absolutely hassles that opposition defence. Caused problems for many defences. 

Kane. My captain. Potential Golden Boot winner. Ice cold from the spot. Lead his team to a World Cup semi final. A shame he was forced deep due to trying to create space as I feel we'd have done better if he was just upfront but worked ridiculously hard. Still feel he got injured and played with a bruised rib but I'm proud of him.


I'm proud of all of these guys. Rose, Dier, Delph, Rashford, Loftus Cheek and everyone else who played apart in making this a great fucking summer to remember. 

We will be back.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The stars will just never align for us like they did this year.

We had it. The road was there. We got to face a lot of midcard level nations, got Columbia without James, lower midcard Sweden, and we didn't have to face a single top team until the Final and even get up 1-0 in the Semi.

Knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England could still come third
..or fourth.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017147187589992448
Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017147187589992448
> Couldn't have said it any better.


What can change the nature of a person?
Belief.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017147187589992448
> Couldn't have said it any better.


Very true. Can't remember the last time I was this invested in England in a World Cup. There used to be a point where I just assumed we'd lose all the time. This year I had hope, and was actually confident in our abilities. Just think of the support the next time the WC rolls around. (Y)


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well at least no more "It's coming home" everywhere. That got annoying and boring after a while and i actually like that song.

England have a lot to be proud of this tournament. If anyone said that they would reach the semi finals before the tournament then i am sure England fans would snap their hand off.

I said this would be a 50/50 call and it was a close match as expected. England were the better team in the first half, Croatia were the better team after that. Both teams lacked quality in the final third and the loser was always going to rue their missed chances in the game.

The final should be good but i expect France to be too strong for Croatia overall.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

People called me stupid for predicting Croatia would win the World Cup.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Everyone severely underrates Croatia and most of you said they could not get passed England. It's not a forgone conclusion France is beating them.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It's not coming home :sadbecky

To lose in that manner fucking sucks but we only have ourselves to blame. They bottled it tbh, missed chances costing us as well as lazy defending. Walker and Stones switching off cost us but unfortunately both have it in them.

Last 10 mins of the first half Croatia started to get on top, they continued that momentum into the second half and we just went to shit, that continued through to extra time and as painful as it is to say, we deserved to lose.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

For as much praise Southgate has been given over the last few weeks you have to say tonight he was found to desperately wanting. England dropped so deep from 50 mins and were asking for trouble. Rose come on 30 mins to late. Deli should have been hauled off On the hour and so should Kane. Taking Sterling off was the east decision,not the correct one. 1 shot on target over 120 minutes tells its own story. Credit to Croatia, the better team won tonight


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Roy Keane wens3


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I keep hearing one shot on target over 120 minutes.

But I'm pretty sure we scored. Stones had a header cleared off the line and Kane missed a one on one?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Keane losing his shit with Ian Wright just now what a man haha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Mainboy said:


> Roy Keane wens3


Fucking love Keano. The guy just says it exactly how it is, no messing about with him


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017152062746841088


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mega late to this thread, but yeah.

Gotta say that i'm heartbroken, we had a real chance of winning that game, poor finishing in the first half and poor tactical moves (Alli should have been taken off, Henderson coming off too was a poor move) ended up costing us, as well as falling asleep at the back, was always going to be hard as Croatia are a dangerous team but we did let ourselves down a bit when it mattered, how Kane didn't score i've not got a clue.

With all that said though, the team absolutely did us proud IMO, extremely young side who inspired a country with belief and excitement, and brought a lot of people/fans together. It's been a real ride, absolutely nothing to be ashamed of and i hope we come back strong for the Euros and Qatar.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yeah Southgate was exposed tactically tonight, The first real good team we've faced and he just let the game slip away from us when we really could have won it with right management. Taking sterling off was a mistake and replacing Henderson with Eric Dier was a weird decision that clearly did nothing to impact the game. When a game is as tight as that you need your manager to make the right changes and Southgate got them all wrong for me.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England deserve credit - Wouldn't have given them a prayer of getting to the Semi's entering the tournament. I think it's a missed opportunity, especially as Croatia were so poor for much of that game but their quality shone through - Perisic is a fucking outstanding player and I still wish we'd have signed him. Mandzukic just finds a way, time and again. With Modric and even the awful Rakitic there's experience England lack.

I do wonder if Kane was carrying an injury. He was too much of a non factor late on. The players around him need to improve their end product and they need a midfielder who can control a game - They'll be in business if they can. It's a good experience for them all.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Roy telling it like it is.

None of this gay falderal of "..but it DID come home! The beautiful game and optimism!" We barely got thru a Columbia team without James, we got a tomato can in the quarters, and then we got it taken to us for 75% of the game against a nation that's not supposed to be in our league.

We had such an easy path to even get here, we're up 1-0, and we blew it. Maybe instead of focusing on the Final and where the parade was gonna be, maybe we should've not taken our foot off the gas after 30-mins.

The absolute state of English football that I'm supposed to be half glass full that we nearly blew it to a Columbian side without James and we blew a 1-0 lead against Cro fucking atia.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The Euros 2020 should be interesting, England have done much better than anyone thought and Southgate is a sound manager and seems like a great guy, hopefully England, Scotland, Wales, NI and ROI make the Euros in 2020 and the whole fuck England, fuck Scotland crap is kept to a minimum with the fans focusing solely on supporting their nations although all that is probably just a pie in the sky. 

@Mainboy Stop trying to hide it, we all know you are one of those Orange Order Rangers supporting loyalists from Ibrox who's been singing Three Lions 24/ at the Bristol Bar in Glasgow :lol

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...70a9b642d94ee59!8m2!3d55.8580426!4d-4.2100175

:ha


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The positive from all of this is that I won't be seeing most of you dildos in the regular football threads.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I agree that it's all a bit cliche and lame but I've been completely apathetic about the England team for years, as others have by the looks of it. Southgate and the players made it genuinely fun and exciting to watch the national team again :quimby


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



BRITLAND said:


> The Euros 2020 should be interesting, England have done much better than anyone thought and Southgate is a sound manager and seems like a great guy, hopefully England, Scotland, Wales, NI and ROI make the Euros in 2020 and the whole fuck England, fuck Scotland crap is kept to a minimum with the fans focusing solely on supporting their nations although all that is probably just a pie in the sky.
> 
> *@Mainboy Stop trying to hide it, we all know you are one of those Orange Order Rangers supporting loyalists from Ibrox who's been singing Three Lions 24/ at the Bristol Bar in Glasgow :lol
> *
> ...


:kurtcry3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



BRITLAND said:


> The Euros 2020 should be interesting, England have done much better than anyone thought and Southgate is a sound manager and seems like a great guy, hopefully England, Scotland, Wales, NI and ROI make the Euros in 2020 and the whole fuck England, fuck Scotland crap is kept to a minimum with the fans focusing solely on supporting their nations although all that is probably just a pie in the sky.
> 
> @Mainboy Stop trying to hide it, we all know you are one of those Orange Order Rangers supporting loyalists from Ibrox who's been singing Three Lions 24/ at the Bristol Bar in Glasgow [emoji38]
> 
> ...


Mon the Gers :mark: 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



T Hawk said:


> Roy telling it like it is.
> 
> None of this gay falderal of "..but it DID come home! The beautiful game and optimism!" We barely got thru a Columbia team without James, we got a tomato can in the quarters, and then we got it taken to us for 75% of the game against a nation that's not supposed to be in our league.
> 
> ...


Croatia are a quality side that many underestimated. There is no shame in losing to them in my view. They are very much in England's league and are arguably better.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Commiserations to all the England fans on here but you should not be too down because that group of players did your country proud this tournament. They will learn from this experience and come back stronger in the 2020 Euro's :cudi


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I think some people are just miserable bastards tbh.

people have been saying "its coming home" because its a sense of union and belief in our team. It wasnt in arrogance that "yes we are going to win so suck it". Plus its something that people have generally been saying in jest such as myself in all fairness.

anyone who didnt get the "its coming home" stuff probably isnt much fun to be around at parties.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Roy just couldnt handle seeing England fans praising their team and being excited lol.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It was funny seeing people get triggered by the it's coming home meme though.

Just casually drop it into conversation and people would go mental, especially on Twitter.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> One positive I can take from this is I don't have to watch the Final on the edge of my seat anymore. You better believe I would have been an absolute mess with England vs France. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I think France will probably win it if I had to pick.
> 
> Also, not a surprise to see the trolls come out of the woodwork as soon as England lose. First time we reached the Semis since the 90's. Couldn't be more proud of the squad. The defeat hurt, but I'm proud of what we were able to accomplish. Came in to the WC with no expectations of reaching far at all.


Sums it up for me. So proud of our boys. Fuck the trolls especially the ones from countries who making the world cup would be a fucking miracle. It sucks now but so proud of our boys. Roll on Saturday.

Good luck Croatia and france may the beat team win


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017148237482881025
:kobelol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



UniversalGleam said:


> I think some people are just miserable bastards tbh.
> 
> people have been saying "its coming home" because its a sense of union and belief in our team. It wasnt in arrogance that "yes we are going to win so suck it". Plus its something that people have generally been saying in jest such as myself in all fairness.
> 
> anyone who didnt get the "its coming home" stuff probably isnt much fun to be around at parties.


Liam and Noel are proper cunts though.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

this is one of the sweetest victories ever. all the god damn trash talking by England and its fans. fuck all of you motherfuckers.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Had forgotten about this lad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017150446446829569


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Irish Jet said:


> Liam and Noel are proper cunts though.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



InexorableJourney said:


> If England win my moneys on Jordan Pickford.


What does this even mean?



Alright_Mate said:


> It's coming home!!!














The Fourth Wall said:


> It's coming home lads
> 
> :moore :moore :mark:














InexorableJourney said:


> Kieran Trippier reminds me very much of a prime Gazza














The Fourth Wall said:


> Hope we keep it up in the second half :fingerscrossed


Why would you keep it up in the 2nd half when you haven't kept it up in the 2nd half in literally any of the games you've played at this World Cup? You couldn't keep it up against Tunisia and Panama ffs.

England have a wonderful Plan A. It's fun and exciting but utterly vulnerable to teams that can dig in and not concede more than one while England spunk their energy all over the first 30 minutes.




UniversalGleam said:


> gotta shake that rust off abit more.


Rust? Fucking RUST??? :lmao




UniversalGleam said:


> just cant believe how much england slipped after that first half, they had it bagged.


Why not when it's exactly what they did in every previous game in this World Cup?




Rankles75 said:


> As good as we’ve been in this WC, it’s embarrassing how badly we’ve capitulated since HT..


Oh god here we go again. Have you not fucking watched this England team? 

To paraphrase Sven Goran Eriksson, first 20 to 30 minutes good, last 60 to 70 minutes not so good.

It barely worked against Tunisia. Worked like a fucking dream against Panama. Failed at the last against Colombia, but that meant you ended the pen curse so not a bad thing after all.




RKing85 said:


> I'm picking England.





RKing85 said:


> CROATIA!!!!!!!!!!


Uh-huh.




Denny Omega said:


> If only Kane took his chance :mj


At least Ireland can say they were shit at this World Cup as well.




Joel said:


> :clap thank you, boys. No trophy to show for it, but a lot of pride and enjoyment was brought back to English football.
> 
> Well done to Croatia.


A classy English attitude. Let's hope Southgate inspires more of this.



T Hawk said:


> England will never ever EVER have another road to the Cup as easy as this one.
> 
> Honestly was the perfect bracket that any country would've dreamed of, and they still bottled it.


They didn't bottle anything. Their tactics throughout the whole World Cup were to press and harry early on to force chances and score, then deal with the fatigue those tactics bring by easing off and defending in the 2nd half. It didn't work against Colombia either but they got through on pens. 

England need a Plan B, that's all. There was no 'bottling' going on.



T Hawk said:


> World Cup not coming home
> CR7 not coming home
> Fellainii is staying home
> 
> feels bad.jpg for a Utd fan


Not really if you understand United fans have had something of an issue with official England stuff for a long time. The Babes being criticized and hindered for wanting to play foreign teams (exacerbated by the '58 tragedy), to Beckham and Ronaldo's less important but still relevant issues.

United >>> England 4ever




UniversalGleam said:


> how did well did scotland do again? oh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow if that makes you feel better. Just wow.




Seb said:


> Name: Mainboy
> 
> Location: Edinburgh
> 
> ...


People who come from countries who aren't great SOCCER POWERS do not invest so much of their emotional energy into this stuff. You're the ones spending days SHITTING YOURSELVES and telling every cunt who will listen that IT'S COMING HOME. 

When you act like that, it's hilarious for everybody else to see you fall flat on your fucking faces. You had your moment lording it up and giving it the biggun. Now it's not your moment. Enjoy.

"Cabbage nations" fpalm

Doesn't take much for it to come out, does it.




Roy Mustang said:


> How does it feel knowing England's failures will always beat Scotland's greatest achievements?


Different levels have different expectations and achievement levels. Genuine footy fans should understand this. 

If you spend two weeks telling every cunt around that you are going to win a tournament (the IT'S COMING HOME stuff) and then you deservedly don't even make the final, expect to be laughed at by CABBAGE NATIONS.




Erik. said:


> Sterling. Probably got the whole country united before the World Cup started due to the press be was getting.


Er, no, that bullshit press he was getting caused him to be booed in pubs all around England during England games. It has been extensively reported on. Pay attention.


England fans should rightly be proud. You lot did WAAAAAAAAAAAAYY better than you were expected to, I understand being gutted, but you probably weren't beating France anyway and this at least was a glorious failure that won't scar England teams of the future. 

What a wonderful World Cup it has been. And how good is Blaise Matuidi???


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FUN! said:


> InexorableJourney said:
> 
> 
> > If England win my moneys on Jordan Pickford.
> ...


Nope sorry not having this. Scots constantly want to fire shit at england how about they actually make it past a group stage before they chat shit.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

well I was referring to "rust" because england is normally shit and they were showing old habits. Again taking the piss out ourselves.

and me joking about scotland is a comeback on the scottish dude getting salty about england. Again "bantz" is a joke. You give it out then you gotta learn to take it. If england is shit then scotland is a skidmark because they got nowhere near the semi final.

thanks for the post though. You might want to get a paper bag to breath into.

#itscominghome.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Nope sorry not having this. Scots constantly want to fire shit at england how about they actually make it past a group stage before they chat shit.


how about you get to a final or, here let me make it easy for you, just beat a FIFA-ranked top 15 team in actual competition before YOU chat shit


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FUN! said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Nope sorry not having this. Scots constantly want to fire shit at england how about they actually make it past a group stage before they chat shit.
> ...


We have 1966 maybe you heard about it 
?. I am proud of what of my team for far surpassing what i expected this tournament. If you want to let a few memes get to you that is on you dude <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />.

Also teams with the population of Scotland have done waaaaay better then they have. Heck ireland for one (you have about 4 million?)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> We have 1966 maybe you heard about it
> ?. I am proud of what of my team for far surpassing what i expected this tournament. If you want to let a few memes get to you that is on you dude <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />.
> 
> Also teams with the population of Scotland have done waaaaay better then they have. Heck ireland for one (you have about 4 million?)


Again, this is exactly why England football fans are despised around the world. Just accept your defeat instead of trying to compare it to the relative successes of much smaller nations.

You got beat. It's okay. Calm your tits.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Christ, lots of fuckery picking up in this thread!



Roy Mustang said:


> Nope sorry not having this. Scots constantly want to fire shit at england how about they actually make it past a group stage before they chat shit.


Not all Scots are like that. The Bristol Bar or any Rangers supporting bar treats anyone with an English accent or wearing an England strip as a Roman God. They're probably more disappointed/upset than anyone on here :lol

Also is the user Scottish? Could be Welsh, Irish or some other country.



UniversalGleam said:


> well I was referring to "rust" because england is normally shit and they were showing old habits. Again taking the piss out ourselves.
> 
> and me joking about scotland is a comeback on the scottish dude getting salty about england. Again "bantz" is a joke. You give it out then you gotta learn to take it. If england is shit then scotland is a skidmark because they got nowhere near the semi final.
> 
> ...


I think people are starting to take this too seriously, lets gets back to bants and take the angry bitterness to rants.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I agree mate. Im just responding to a post at the end of the day. My post is only explaining the logic. I even said that croatia deserved the win, this guy is just trying to cause an argument.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FUN! said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > We have 1966 maybe you heard about it
> ...


I am fine. If smaller nations want to hate us cause they will never achieve anything fine <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />. Croatia deserved to win. Just find it funny how certain Scots care more about England losing then their own team <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />.

I actual hope Croatia go on to win


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> If smaller nations want to hate us cause they will never achieve anything fine


Yeah there it is again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FUN! said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > If smaller nations want to hate us cause they will never achieve anything fine
> ...


Am i wrong though? You bring up population but plenty of teams with Scotland's size have made it further then them.

They want to be bitter fine. I am proud of my team. Just find it hilarious the scots only success is our "failure"


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:JLC2:JLC2:JLC2

WOW.

Lady Luck was on our side today. Game could have been over in the first 30 mins but Croatia somehow survived. A lot of the refs decisions went our way. 
But they fought and they ran and in the end we kinda deserved it IMO. In a game were Modric was invisible und Rakitic awful sometimes, Perisic finally steped up. 

This is soo unreal. The Golden Generation of 98 has been surpassed. Holy shit.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I am a Scot who's been rooting for England this tournament. I tend to root for any British team that qualifies for any of the tournaments, it's just in my nature. I can understand a little banter here and there but I just don't understand the mentality some have where they openly root for England's downfall and celebrate when they get knocked out. All that hatred and vitriol really isn't healthy and does nothing but encourage hostility. Not to say the English side are blameless though, you do have a habit of being arrogant at times and rubbing it in our noses. This tournament though I've felt it has been a largely positive affair. Things have been a lot more laid back and relaxed, well from my perspective anyway.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Am i wrong though? Your bring up population but plenty of teams with Scotland's size have made it further then them.
> 
> They want to be bitter fine. I am proud of my team. Just find it hilarious the scots only success is our "failure"


My point was that you try and force a narrative where the smaller nations laugh at England because they will never be successful. You completely ignore the fact that you English wallies just spent the last week telling every cunt on earth that it was COMING HOME and that you turning out not to be that good after all is quite funny in relation to how you have behaved.

Say it again, I dare you. It's what? Where's it coming?

You're all probably anger-wanking while shouting it at a picture of John Stones.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> My point was that you try and force a narrative where the smaller nations laugh at England because they will never be successful. You completely ignore the fact that you English wallies just spent the last week telling every cunt on earth that it was COMING HOME and that you turning out not to be that good after all is quite funny in relation to how you have behaved.
> 
> Say it again, I dare you. It's what? Where's it coming?
> 
> You're all probably anger-wanking while shouting it at a picture of John Stones.


Actually bitter cunts from the other home nations do. The ones who go as far to buy shirts to support another team that ain't their own in the hopes England lose :lmao. I am smart enough to know not all people from a nation are like that.

The most worrying fact of this conversation is you don't know what a meme is.... Yeah some people thought it was but a lot of it was jokes. Do you take everything you see on the internet seriously? 

I am actually pretty happy. We made a semi final of a tournament I expected little from. That would be like me saying every scot, irishman is wanking to the Croatian flag. Life could be worse. I am proud of my team.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Quite annoying to throw away our best chance of winning something in forever. Oh well “the boys did us proud”.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



TheJack said:


> :JLC2:JLC2:JLC2
> 
> WOW.
> 
> ...


ian wright said it best about them not getting tired, they controlled the ball a lot better in that second half and caused all the england players to run around after it.

they basically knackered the english team and then just jumped on them when they had no energy left. England were only holding on in that last 3rd, they were running on empty whilst croatia just got better.

there was at least 3 close misses between the two sides that couldve made or broke the match for either side. Croatia were just the better team at the end of it. They deserved it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



UniversalGleam said:


> ian wright said it best about them not getting tired, they controlled the ball a lot better in that second half and caused all the england players to run around after it.
> 
> they basically knackered the english team and then just jumped on them when they had no energy left.
> 
> there was at least 3 close misses between the two sides that couldve made or broke the match for either side. Croatia were just the better team at the end of it. They deserved it.


Agreed with this. The better team won on the day. Maybe if we took our chances we may have won but we did not. Hopefully they go on and win the World cup whilst hopefully we better Italia 90


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> I am a Scot who's been rooting for England this tournament. I tend to root for any British team that qualifies for any of the tournaments, it's just in my nature. I can understand a little banter here and there but I just don't understand the mentality some have where they openly root for England's downfall and celebrate when they get knocked out. All that hatred and vitriol really isn't healthy and does nothing but encourage hostility. Not to say the English side are blameless though, you do have a habit of being arrogant at times and rubbing it in our noses. This tournament though I've felt it has been a largely positive affair. Things have been a lot more laid back and relaxed, well from my perspective anyway.


I agree, the "so its not coming home?" bants are all good but the folk with bitter hatred of other teams need to get a grip. Focus on making Scotland a better team and making the Euros, same for the other home nations.

Maybe they'll be more unity among the British Isles if we go ahead with a combined UK bid for 2030 and win the bid, all four countries automatically qualify, maybe add the Republic and make it a combined UK and ROI bid if they wish and all five teams qualify wens3


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Agreed with this. The better team won on the day. Maybe if we took our chances we may have won but we did not. Hopefully they go on and win the World cup whilst hopefully we better Italia 90


well england are kinda down on italia 90 already really cause they got to penalties. It was pretty much running in a similar fashion with 1 goal a piece, croatia just managed to get the last one in and seal the deal.

Im actually looking forward to the 3rd place match cause it doesnt really matter.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



UniversalGleam said:


> well we are kinda down on italia 90 already really cause they got to penalties. It was pretty much running in a similar fashion with 1 goal a piece, croatia just managed to get the last one in and seal the deal.
> 
> Im actually looking forward to the 3rd place match cause it doesnt really matter and will be a fun match.


Yeah Croatia earned it. Fair play to them.. Hopefully they defeat France and go all the way. 

3rd is better then 4th place . Yeah should be a fun game and more experience for the young team. Coming into this tournament I expected quarters at best but I have had fun watching England, we finally won on penalties, we have what most likely is the golden boot winner and we made the semi-finals. Like people can be angry or upset but I am proud of my team.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Commiserations to all the England fans on here but you should not be too down because that group of players did your country proud this tournament. They will learn from this experience and come back stronger in the 2020 Euro's :cudi


Will they though? I just do not see it. So many people saying we have done so well, but nobody expected us to get out of the group, nobody expected us to get to the semis. 

I agree with them I didn't expect us to get to the semis but I also did not expect ,Germany, Spain,Portugal, Argentina to go out before the qtr finals. Add the fact that Italy and Holland did not even qualify. I did not expect to have a path to the final as comfortable as Colombia, Sweden and Croatia and unsurprisingly we have not took it. I never expected 178th rank placed team Russia nearly making it to the semis.

England have beat Panama, Tunisia, and Sweden over 90 minutes. Tonight apart from the first 30 minutes we were poor, very poor, zero creativity barely created a chance and give 2 goals away through league 2 standard defending. I think the fact that this England squad has no grade A wankers amongst the ranks ( Terry. Gerrard, Rooney) etc is the main reason the country has got behind the team so much, that reason much more than anything Southgate did

I thought Southgate was a appalling choice of manager and ultimately he has proved me wrong. The team showed much more passion,togetherness and likeability than any England squad has for a long time but when the chips were down and the shit hit the fan Southgate was found severely lacking tactically

This was a massive opportunity missed by England and I don't think we will ever see 1 half of a world cup draw be loaded with so many poor teams and open up as much as this one did

The Euros have always been a much higher standard of competition than the world cup is and that will never change. I really do hope that in 2 years England kick in and continue to show improvement but with the quality of opposition we will have to face i highly doubt it

People will get angered by Keanos comments but all he did was tell the truth. All this it's coming home shit was embarrassing and no wonder our geographical rivals are delighted we have been knocked out. I am as proud a Englishman as any but it was doing my head in and making me cringe every i read or heard the words it's coming home

We will never get a easier route to the final or a better opportunity than what we have just had and predictably we bottled it. The team have done well but heroes they are most certainly not


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Totally forgot about the fuckin third place play-off :bosque

It's actually an insult to the losing semi-finalists that they have to play it :trumpout


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Congratulations to Croatia for making it to their first ever world cup final. They probably had an easier time getting to the semi's on paper than England did though. However, to be behind in all your knock-out matches and still find a way to come back takes a lot of character, so congrats. I preferred France and Croatia to reach the final when the final four became a reality, so I'm happy about this outcome. Hope Croatia wins the final as well. 

The thing with England is that no one expected them to reach the final four, so that in itself is an accomplishment. I always found the English fans to have false hope in their team and having the attitude "lets just see how long we make it this year until we screw up."

It was a defensive mistake that cost England today but Croatia was by far the better side for the better portion of the game, so I can understand the grief, but I don't think anyone can be rightfully upset, except for how their own team performed. 

Lets not pretend England is a top-tier country when it comes to knock-out tournaments. They have won one world cup and if we count the euro cup as well, they have been in one final combined. So for England to reach the semi's and almost making it to the final is as far as the dream should go. It's not coming home guys, and it probably wont in our lifetime. *


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I dont really get all the praise England team gets. I really wanted them to win the World Cup after Russia got knocked out but u have to face the truth.
They had an easy group and quite easy compare to Belgium knockout stage.

Columbia didnt have James, Sweden was far far worse and Croatia had two 240 minutes of playing behind them. 

First half today was good, midfield locked Modric well but the 2-nd half was atrocious. And Croatia totally deserved to go through. Kane should have delivered.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Think this is the game that proves experience and age can make a difference. Croatia looked buttoned up and kept to their game and just slowly battered the midfield into exhaustion. Modric has been key to this and I fear he will get overlooked in favour of Mbappe for the Golden Ball despite being the better and more important player this tournament.

Hope Croatia finishes off this wondrous run and caps the best tournament in WC history with one of football’s greatest endings. But at least I can rest easy with either winner.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Flamyx said:


> Sweden was far far worse and Croatia had two 240 minutes of playing behind them.
> 
> First half today was good, midfield locked Modric well but the 2-nd half was atrocious. And Croatia totally deserved to go through. Kane should have delivered.


Last time I checked Sweden was the one who kicked out Italy in play off and before that,they win against Netherlands to get number two spot and went to playoff against Italy. So they're not bad team since preliminary phase

This is the problem of England strategy,it only work for the team who depends their offense to one or two players while Croatia can create opportunity from any players (minus GK) plus the lack of experience from England players. It seems Croatia didn't "hooked" with Sterling bait because they know their target man will be Harry Kane

I'm not shock or suprise they're out from trophy hunting because this squad need process to develop and so far it looks good. I already said,the England media and British peoples need stop to put high expectation on them, it's such burden to them if they must win the trophy. Germany took two World Cup tournament (since 2006) to win the trophy in 2014 after they became jokes(except 2002) since they got defeated by Croatia in 1998 in every big tournament,got eliminated on group phase in Euro 2000 and 2004.

It's time for England to moving on for Euro 2020 because Wembley will become the semifinal and final venue and from the information I read,the host must play the preliminary group too and it means England will must work hard to get in.

By the way,I would not watch the final, because it seems I lost my interest since quarterfinal I guess. This edition look lame for me,the semifinal match not have suprise like German "slaughter" Brazil or Italy defeated German. Seems I'm not suprise with the result may come in final.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> Every single one of them warriors. Lions.
> 
> Pickford. People had doubts coming into the tournament but he fucking stood up. Some of the saves he made. The penalty heroics. A legend in the making.
> 
> ...


Fucking amen to that!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

just glad that in the final we should finally see the Croatian red/white checkered again for the first time since the first game.

Thinking Belgium/England third place game is going to be the complete opposite of their first match. I'm predicting like 5-4.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

https://streamable.com/tk1hh

:lmao Pathetic. England was laughing at Panama for doing this and now they've proven that they're no better than Panama. Never mind that they were also time-wasting at 54th minute while being 1-0 up and later complaining about Croatian time-wasting in the same match.

All this and much more, combined with the obnoxious supporters (not on this forum), I couldn't be happier with this outcome. Although it would have been epic to see France-England in the final, now at least I'll be happy whoever wins the cup, since both teams were among my favorites before the tournament.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Damn it, England... how the hell did that happen? 

Croatians are older, and they were tired after past 2 games, but they still outperformed. The first half was so good on England's part, but then everything changed. I was baffled. Hope they put it together for Saturday, and at least get the 3rd place.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia are the heroes this tournament needed and deserved. They will have played a full match more than France, but damn it, I'm not counting them out. SUCH RESILIENCE.

Also, I hope Martinez starts Januzaj on Saturday just to troll England. Hope he scores too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hope Croatia go onto to win it now.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia deservedly booked their place in the final but I think France will be too strong for them but you never know in football, it's unpredictable and it's great. France haven't been outstanding in some games throughout the tournament but still have the quality.

Belgium/England could be a cracker and I'm missing it. :sadbecky


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England obviously had an easy route to the semi-finals which was likely to be the only way this squad was going to go that far. Now having stated that, I'm still pleased with the team and coaching staff for achieving as much as they did, even if the victories were "par" for the teams we played on paper. It's a huge step up from the disappointment served up by McClaren, Capello and Hodgson who all underachieved to varying degrees, despite having better squads. I didn't expect England to beat Croatia as they have far superior midfield quality, but what is annoying is that Croatia were definitely beatable with a suitable approach to the second half, but England's grip on the game was completely lost. A fantastic chance to reach a final largely thrown away due to idealism, stubbornness and naivety.

This England team's problem areas have been consistent throughout the tournament, it's just that last night was the first time they played a team with true quality that could properly expose them. The midfield plays well for the first thirty minutes of every game, where their superior energy in pressing and off the ball runs lets them shine, but once the games slow down, the lack of orthodox central midfielders either side of Henderson causes England to lose grip of games. Even with that sorted, England would still badly lack a controlling midfielder in the squad, who can; win the ball; turn with the ball and break forward under pressure; conduct progressive play in tight spaces. 

Losing control of the game because of the midfield forces the entire team deeper, with Kane and Sterling searching for the ball due to a lack of supply line, while the centre backs drop off to close off spaces behind, as weak pressing of opposition playmakers and closing down of passing lanes from Lingard and Alli leads to constant balls towards and into the England box. The wing backs are then forced to drop into a back five, because a three man defence sitting that deep is just asking for trouble, especially as Walker isn't a natural centre back and has looked consistently poor defending in central positions inside the box. With the wing backs pinned back, the central midfield issues are exacerbated with three players covering the entire width of the centre of the pitch. The deeper the defence is, the more difficult it becomes for Kane to become effective due to his lack of pace on the break, even more so when he drops into midfield to try and plug gaps. It all stems from the midfield. 

If the team is forced into a low block then there's no reason the shape can't be changed to 4-4-2 or 4-4-1-1 for those situations as two banks of four is the ideal base formation, while the personnel is already available on the pitch to play a standard back four. Even if the entire selection isn't ideal, you can either make subs to make it so, or make suitable midfield changes to at least try and get a grip on the game with the preferred starting formation. 

Bringing Rashford on for Sterling to try and improve the out ball option when the problem is getting the ball to that player in the prime position in the first place is bizarre. Taking Henderson off for Dier isn't fixing the issue at all either, at best it's retaining the status quo. Southgate deserves a lot of credit for his work on attacking set pieces and the way he has England set up for the start of games, but his inability to have any real influence on momentum switches during games, be it with tactical or personnel changes, is glaring. Even when his subs are the right call, they tend to be far later than ideal. It doesn't help when nearly half of the starting XI aren't played in their ideal positions, but this is going to be long winded enough (no shit, it's one of my posts) and that can be a topic for another day.

I can't pin this all on Southgate though as there were enough chances in that game for England to have had a more comfortable lead at least. It might not have been enough to see out the game in the circumstances, but still the players must take responsibility for their own shortcomings with technique, composure and focus. If you give a team full of quality midfield players like Croatia so much help then you're going to lose to them. 

On a more positive note, I've got to highlight how good Trippier and Pickford have been during this tournament. You will always see players' skills, athleticism and footballing iq discussed, but suitable temperament and resilience aren't discussed nearly enough. These two have those qualities in spades and that makes them absolutely ideal for these high pressure tournament games. Harry Maguire is another who started to look of this calibre as the tournament wore on.

*Player ratings:*

Pickford - 7
Love his aggressive positioning and speedy sweeping. Dominates his area. Distribution was fine again and it's a good job too, because the centre backs kept playing back passes to him due to a constant lack of a midfield passing option. Brilliant block with the leg in extra time. Was solid barring one dodgy punch.

Trippier - 8
Baby Becks strikes again! Pearler of a free kick for the goal and some great deliveries from corners and crosses as usual. Was solid enough even when forced back towards his own box. One dodgy back pass aside, this was a best player of the team performance that deserved to see him on the winning side. 

Walker - 5
I hate criticising him because he's doing his best out of position, but he's just not a centre back. When he's higher up the pitch his recovery defending is fantastic, but the closer he gets to his own box the more you start to worry that the mistakes will creep in. Really poor positioning and body shape for the Perisic goal where a seasoned centre back would have swallowed it up. Was made to look a fool by the same player not long after when the England post was struck. 

Stones - 6
I thought he was largely good as he was making vital blocks and interceptions for the most part, although he nearly dropped Pickford in the shit with his hesitation. He was dangerous on attacking set plays yet again with a terrific header cleared off the line, but his loose marking of Mandzukic in such a dangerous area ultimately cost his team. Maybe that was partly due to fatigue from being overworked though, as the England midfield were struggling to stop the ball entering his territory, but it's still sloppy defending regardless.

Maguire - 7
Took no prisoners defensively and glided out with the ball to start attacks. Steady as you like. Has absolutely grown into the tournament since the knock out rounds started and should be an England regular for years to come. Still needs to work on his attacking set piece headers, because with his aerial dominance he should be achieving more.

Young - 5
Started the game poorly and didn't improve a lot from there. Looked completely overwhelmed down his flank and barely had any quality time on the ball to get into the game as a counter attacking force. One vital defensive touch at the far post was his stand out moment.

Lingard - 5
Started brightly with the pass to Alli that led to the free kick and a cute through ball to Kane, but fell off badly from there. His defensive positioning and reading of the game in deeper areas is atrocious, which leads to crosses freely entering the England box from that side. This wouldn't be a problem if his pressing, general tackling ability and control of the ball was good enough to keep England higher up the pitch, but it isn't. Finishing continues to be poor despite great movement.

Henderson - 5
Couldn't build up any real passing rhythm due to Croatia's pressing and general closing off of midfield space. Battled hard and didn't let the opposition pass through him, but this was a struggling performance that required greater support from team mates coming short for the ball between the lines, while also helping him out by digging in when without the ball.

Alli - 5
It seems like a lot of people have slept on his first half performance in possession which was actually very good. His first touch and passing was composed, while he was sharp enough to win free kicks in dangerous areas. Not the dominating performance that would have been ideal, but good enough at that stage. His defensive work was better today as he was at least getting touch tight without giving up, but he definitely tired as the second half wore on and lost influence on the game as a result.

Sterling - 5
Not really involved in the game enough due to overall poor build up play behind him, but tried valiantly enough. Had a couple of dangerous moments. Didn't deserve to be subbed off for performance reasons, while it made no sense tactically to replace him with Rashford.

Kane - 4
He finally received some quality service in open play, but completely wasted it. Another player on the fringes of the game due to tactical aberrations. Looked tired and even slower than usual. I won't knock him too much because he was good before last night.


*Subs:*
Rashford - 4
Had the exact same tactical struggles as Sterling which should show you the issues were mostly with the set up. Needs to stop trying to knock and run past a full back down the line when that player has immediate cover. It's incredibly stupid to do it time and time again and only puts more pressure on his team mates when they really need to keep possession and relieve defensive pressure.

Rose - 6
Coped much better than Young defensively but had no real impact going forwards as the wing backs were already largely pinned back when he came on.

Dier - 5
Suffered from the exact same problems as Henderson did, when he should have only been brought on to help him.

Vardy - 4
Brought on late by Southgate when there was limited space to attack. Classic.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well another semi-final and another time I feel deflated that I didn't see England reach the final. It's a shame we didn't take our chances in that first half, where we dominated and seemed to do everything right. However, credit to Croatia, they hung on and in the second half and extra time they were the much better team, controlling the midfield and moving the ball around so well, tiring out our players.

When the Croatian fullbacks were getting acres of space down the line I knew it was going to come back and haunt us. You could see as the ball was floated from the left to the right wing, Alli jogged over to the right back and didn't close him down and then they got a good cross into the box for the equalizer. 5 minutes after that goal I noticed Alli started pressing the right back quicker, just a shame he didn't do that 5 minutes earlier but still the goal wasn't solely his fault and Perisic did really well with getting a foot on the ball to score. It's just disappointing that happened and Croatia pounced and capitalised on this and you could sense that momentum shifted in their favour. Fair play, they deserved the win and to get to the final.

Still, I'm proud of the England players, Southgate and his staff for what they've done in this World Cup. I thought we would get to the quarter finals at best, so to get to the semi-finals was even better and the team did their fans proud. You can just tell that togetherness between the fans and the team is back after a lot of people started to lose confidence and interest in their national team. I know this is the first time since 2002 I've been proud to watch an England team. Southgate has done an excellent job thus far and I really hope we can learn and improve on this for the future and eventually reach a final. Hopefully in my lifetime at least!


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RBrooks said:


> Damn it, England... how the hell did that happen?
> 
> Croatians are older, and they were tired after past 2 games, but they still outperformed. The first half was so good on England's part, but then everything changed. I was baffled. Hope they put it together for Saturday, and at least get the 3rd place.


Not quite old. Croatia actually know the hole in England strategy plus Croatia players are play all out in last 15-20 minutes and they're look so aggressive during that time. One thing that Southgate (if he's not get fired) is how to reverse the situation or at least try find one goal to equalize scoreboard.

I hope from this defeat they learn is not easy to be Champion,need process and hard work


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Ucok said:


> Not quite old. Croatia actually know the hole in England strategy plus Croatia players are play all out in last 15-20 minutes and they're look so aggressive during that time. One thing that Southgate (if he's not get fired) is how to reverse the situation or at least try find one goal to equalize scoreboard.
> 
> I hope from this defeat they learn is not easy to be Champion,need process and hard work


Absolutely, England was lucky enough with the bracket, I'm sure they are happy with what they achieved. I hope Southgate stays, he really turned that team upside down. This whole tournament was a big step forward quality wise, so I'll expect better things in the future.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Encouraging thing about England is how young the squad is, a lot of those players should be hitting their peaks around the time of the next Euro and WC.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

People really don't get the "it's coming home" stuff.

I feel sorry for them.

:lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Encouraging thing about England is how young the squad is, a lot of those players should be hitting their peaks around the time of the next Euro and WC.


Exactly. Not saying we will win the world cup but we have hope for the future that maybe we can perform this well again. Our young squad gave us something to be proud of for once and we have something to build on. 



Erik. said:


> People really don't get the "it's coming home" stuff.
> 
> I feel sorry for them.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


I know makes me chuckle <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017329917976031232
Fucking love this.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The way i see "footballs coming home" is that its just a nice catchy marketing term/mantra for people to rally around. It doesnt literally mean England fans genuinely think they have a high probability of winning every tournament they enter. I suppose some of our neighbours would rather we used something like "we're shit and wont ever win anything ever" instead, you know, just so we dont appear "arrogant" or whatever, not sure it has quite the same ring to it though.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

it's coming home is a fucking meme.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The loss has scooped out any care I had left for this World Cup too.

Genuinely don't care for the third place play off (does anyone?), it's likely to be a second string England and Belgium team. Almost hilarious that England and Belgium would have played each other twice in the tournament and on both occasions played second string sides. Though it also wouldn't surprise me to see Martinez play a strong team to try and end the tournament on a high. 

Also don't care for the final. Not particularly interested in Deschamps style of play and Croatia aren't exactly exciting themselves. I just hope Hugo Lloris ends up lifting the trophy at the end of the tournament.

Been one hell of a tournament though. Probably the best in my lifetime and I've lived through 94, 98, 02, 06, 10 and 14.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

To all the Brits bummed about "what if" scenarios where they had teams they really should've beaten to book your place through a path of glory but didn't.... now you know what's like to be Portuguese. What is VAR good for, again?

Anyway, even if a part of me is kinda happy that all of the "it's coming home" memes turned into sad reactions (I'm not saying ALL of them, but there were a select few that were really arrogant about this and it's nice to see them get humbled), on the other, I much more feel bad for England and its supporters as this might have been the best chance for a final they've had in decades. The team is young and still has many years worth of gaining experience, though, and they've already shown themselves to be very much in sync, tactically sound for the most part and just highly skilled and talented. Most squads would KILL for a keeper like Pickford, a crosser like Trippier, a playmaker like Henderson or a goal scoring machine like Kane. This team has nothing but to be proud of what they've accomplished, so just keep on looking forward for the future.

As for Croatia, congratulations on the monumental achievement. They will be the big underdogs going into the France finals, and they had already to play 360+ minutes of football in the last couple of weeks. France will probably win, all things considered; but a Croatia win would be the most amazing story to close out this sensational World Cup.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Punkhead said:


> https://streamable.com/tk1hh
> 
> :lmao Pathetic. England was laughing at Panama for doing this and now they've proven that they're no better than Panama. Never mind that they were also time-wasting at 54th minute while being 1-0 up and later complaining about Croatian time-wasting in the same match.
> 
> All this and much more, combined with the obnoxious supporters (not on this forum), I couldn't be happier with this outcome. Although it would have been epic to see France-England in the final, now at least I'll be happy whoever wins the cup, since both teams were among my favorites before the tournament.













3 lions


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well played Croatia, deservedly won. Sad that the memes are over because it really riled people up, people who don't understand irony and memeing.

I don't feel that we'll make another semi with this team though, I'm not convinced this team has the quality there to beat a Germany or a France when they meet them. Who knows though, this team was both the youngest of the tournament and had the least caps per player of the tournament, Croatia players had double the number and their experience clearly showed through.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I would like to say a heart felt congratulations to Croatian fans on here, England's lack of experience caught up in the end, no excuses , it made me proud to see us go that far and made me think if we can do that with such a young team, France should beat Croatia as they have a much better midfield than England plus mybappe(spelling wrong) is the best player off the tournament, but it's on between Belgium v England for the golden boot as lukaku 4 Kane 6 and both will want to win that , so I think the talk of us putting a second string team out is a bit far fetched, southgate loves mind games, oh how I'm loving knowing englands future is good hands, he's a lot like My Footy Hero Manager Sir Bobby Robson, so calm , never did we as a country see this happening, even though we just fell at the final hurdle, we can hold our heads up high and no this is the making of a bright future for my home nation, all I want is for people not to moan and groan, be positive, be proud and say oh well , now let's give Belgium a game to remember!

Once again congrats to all Croatian fans and good luck to all French Fans most of the British fans are cheering you on from where I live, espically in " THE TOON " of Newcastle where I watched the match with loads of others and they all said the same, France to win!


Peace y'all and have a sweet day.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:lmao at the England fans now trying to ret-con their predictable arrogance as IT WAS JUST A MEME YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND MEMES 

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Almost as laughable as all the coming home bollocks in the first place.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> :lmao at the England fans now trying to ret-con their predictable arrogance as IT WAS JUST A MEME YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND MEMES
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Almost as laughable as all the coming home bollocks in the first place.


Why would another country being enthusiastic about their team and getting into the spirit bother you so much? :shrug


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Just realised this is the first time Croatia have gotten out of the group stages of a World Cup since 1998.

That year, they got all the way to the semi finals and lost to France. The hosts.

This year, they beat the hosts and meet France in the final.

Talk about a story arc.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Why would another country being enthusiastic about their team and getting into the spirit bother you so much? :shrug


He’s just attention seeking most likely, don’t bother with him. He’s posted contrarian nonsense the entire tournament. He’s being an unfunny try hard who’s making himself look lame. He should just post normally.

Regarding the set-up, not sure why with this set-up Smalling wasn’t at cb instead of Walker and Wilshere wasn’t in midfield.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Another fairytale for Croatia. Just to put this into perspective:

After Yugoslavia crumbled in bloodshed in early 90's Croatia became it's own country. France 1998. was our World Cup debut, and what a debut it was. We snatched Bronze medals and Davor Suker won Golden boot scoring 6 goals.

The general consensus after France'98. was - we will never ever, EVER have a generation like this ever again. The stars aligned, we had amazing players on all positions playing in big clubs all in their prime. This is once in a lifetime. I vividly remember local newspapers saying things like "Maybe in 20 years we'll realize what we've done in France"

It's 2018. It's twenty years later and holy shit. We actually did the unthinkable. We surpassed the legendary 98. generation. Croatia, a 28 year old country, population of 4million people is playing in the World Cup finale. Holly effin shit. I haven't cried as an adult too many times, but I cried yesterday.

No matter what happens Sunday, we fuckind DID IT!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> :lmao at the England fans now trying to ret-con their predictable arrogance as IT WAS JUST A MEME YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND MEMES
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Almost as laughable as all the coming home bollocks in the first place.


have abit too much time on your hands I see that you are still trying to poke that bear. You are only making yourself look bad here. Time to cease and desist.

nearly everyone here is showing respect to croatia for the win so again you are just trying to start an argument for the sake of it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I must say, I think Luka Modric is the purest footballer I've ever seen on a football field. I'm torn because I'm a massive Iniesta-fan and I thought I'd never see a more elegant player than "Blanquito", but here we are. Modric may have eclipsed him (in terms of elegance of play).


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Why would another country being enthusiastic about their team and getting into the spirit bother you so much? :shrug


Not bothered at all, just having some FUN! teasing the shit out of you arrogant souls who kept spamming anything and everything with IT'S COMING HOME crap. And I know there were some funny memes, but spamming the words over every social media outlet over and over is not a meme. 

Roy Keane was bang on the nose in his post-match analysis.



UniversalGleam said:


> have abit too much time on your hands I see that you are still trying to poke that bear. You are only making yourself look bad here. Time to cease and desist.
> 
> nearly everyone here is showing respect to croatia for the win so again you are just trying to start an argument for the sake of it.


Yeah because calling smaller countries with much fewer resources 'cabbage nations' is so respectful. There are some good England fans showing class, but most are acting butthurt as fuck due to some gentle ribbing. Some of the reactions in here are priceless. 

So many of you thought you were in the final already. :lol

Easy side of the draw. :lol


***


But yes, let's move on. The Croatia story is intriguing and I will be pleased whoever wins on Sunday. It would be pretty cool to be in a country when they win a World Cup (I'll be going to fan zone in town for it as well), but before the tournament started I just wanted someone new to win it so I'll be delighted for Croatia too if they manage it.

Last time I went to the local fan zone to watch a game was the Euro 2016 final. That might be a good omen for Croatia :hmm:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Gutted for England. I was all set for big Olly Giroud to arse five past them in a World Cup final and then I’d be stripped to the bollocks and helicoptering for eleven days straight. 

Oh well. 

MayBe NeXt tIMe


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Varane vs Lovren to decide who is the greatest CB in the world :banderas



Alco said:


> I must say, I think Luka Modric is the purest footballer I've ever seen on a football field. I'm torn because I'm a massive Iniesta-fan and I thought I'd never see a more elegant player than "Blanquito", but here we are. Modric may have eclipsed him (in terms of elegance of play).


 @Seb opcorn


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



UniversalGleam said:


> I think some people are just miserable bastards tbh.
> 
> people have been saying "its coming home" because its a sense of union and belief in our team. It wasnt in arrogance that "yes we are going to win so suck it". Plus its something that people have generally been saying in jest such as myself in all fairness.
> 
> anyone who didnt get the "its coming home" stuff probably isnt much fun to be around at parties.


The whole "It's coming home" thing. I got it, i understood that it was a joke for most people that caught on, but it got to the point where it got annoying for me.

It was like listening to the same song on the radio over and over again. At first it is alright and you understand it, but then it gets boring, and then it gets annoying. 

I am glad it is over because seeing it here, there, everywhere is rather annoying.

However, some people did get carried away and overlooked Croatia. Most people on here were fine but i think the media somewhat under-estimated Croatia and some people i know personally certainly did and will still not accept they are a quality side even after beating England.

Those people who said England should walk over Croatia and especially those that said they should walk over France (believe me, i saw and heard this) do deserve to have it rubbed in their faces when they lose.

Some gems i heard

"Lingard is better than Modric"- Yeah, this was said by my manager today

"England are a team that belongs in a final. Croatia are not"- :lol

"Croatia have NOTHING to trouble England"- That is a stupid comment

"France have been poor. I think England will take them without much trouble"- One customer i had yesterday

"I can not see France's defence dealing with our pace"- Yeah, this France who have possibly the quickest centre back in the world. 


As a neutral, i did like that England's success in this tournament united the country though and to see people get into the football was nice.

And yes i am a miserable bastard :lol:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FUN! said:


> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> at the England fans now trying to ret-con their predictable arrogance as IT WAS JUST A MEME YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND MEMES
> 
> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Almost as laughable as all the coming home bollocks in the first place.


If you honestly thought it was legit you are more deluded then you claim england fans to be....


Edit: final actually should be a lot of fun. Hope Croatia win but France are a very tough team. It would be such a great achievement for them to do it especially for a country of 4 million people.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I hope the result ends in the same way it does every time Croatia face France.

Croatia not winning.

Saying that, I genuinely couldn't give a shit about the rest of the tournament. 2 games left. One of which is a pointless third place play off between two teams that are likely to heavily rotate and two national teams I couldn't give a shit about.

It has been one hell of a World Cup though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Denny Omega said:


> @Seb opcorn


If we're judging both of them across their careers - Iniesta is better with the ball under pressure and retaining possession, better at playing in tight spaces, has a better touch, better range of pass, and is a far better dribbler.

If we're looking past just how elegant they looked on the pitch - no bad words about Modric, fabulous footballer and massively underrated (under Ancelotti in particular), but his career resume, peak, and consistency of performance for both club and country is nowhere near Don Andres. Iniesta was still better than Modric last season, let alone looking at his 2008-12 peak.

On another note, Modric has been MASSIVELY over-hyped this World Cup, if you want to see a midfielder absolutely dominate a tournament - Iniesta in 2012 (or Xavi in 2010).


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> It's likely to be a second string England and Belgium team.


Do you think Kane and Lukaku will start because of the Golden Boot?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Do you think Kane and Lukaku will start because of the Golden Boot?


If any team is going to be strong it'll likely be Belgium. It just seems like a Roberto Martinez thing to do. 

He said something about wanting to end on a high after losing to France, so I wouldn't be surprised to see Lukaku, Hazard, de Bruyne etc. to all play.

For England though? Nah.

I can see full 100% changes, with perhaps only Stones keeping his place at the back. Even Butland might get a game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I couldn't give any less of a shit about the third place match - give the other lads who didn't play much a chance. I would rather an exciting game than a win.

Both sets of players probably just want to go home. It's another stupid FIFA money spinner.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I think it's hilarious how mad people are getting at Roy Keane :mj4 I'd say he is 70% trolling on this occasion, what he said wasn't even that bad

Now if you want to see peak Roy Keane, look back at the France/Ireland playoff game in 2009. A game which should have resulted in at least 3 people (Thierry Henry, ref, linesman) be sent to the Hague for crimes against mankind. Keane decided to blame Shay Given, Paul McShane and the basically the Ireland team instead


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Peak Roy Keane is surely him leaving his country high and dry in 2002?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Peak pundit Roy Keane :mj


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fuck roy keane. What he did to ireland during that world cup was disgraceful.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not to derail the "discussion" but



> “We tried to sign Modric. Modric’s agent was a massive fan of mine and he was about to sign for Spurs.
> 
> “He hopped on a train to Newcastle and all we had to do was sell the club to him.
> 
> “Mr Jimenez said I’ve watched him, I don’t think he is big enough or strong enough to play in the Premier League. That was the end of that, he killed it stone-dead.


We coulda had Modric :hogannew


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Perturbator said:


> Not to derail the "discussion" but
> 
> We coulda had Modric :hogannew














> Monday 27 August 2012, 10.33CET
> Real Madrid CF confirmed the signing of midfielder Luka Modrić on a five-year contract as well as announcing a partnership agreement with his old club Tottenham Hotspur FC.


http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/news/newsid=1851265.html



> Alex Song completes transfer to Barcelona
> Monday 20 August 2012 17:05


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-completes-transfer-to-barcelona-8063044.html

:hoganbarca


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> Iniesta was still better than Modric last season, let alone looking at his 2008-12 peak.


You said Modric should’ve won third place in the Ballon D’or 2017 :mj


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> Fuck roy keane. What he did to ireland during that world cup was disgraceful.


Read Keanos book and the story behind his World cup departure and if you decide Keane is telling the truth ( which I do btw) you will realize that what happened to him at the hands of a English man was the only thing that was disgraceful

Keano was 100% correct to go home, no chance could he have played for a man who would back stab him and treat him like that


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Read Keanos book and the story behind his World cup departure and if you decide Keane is telling the truth ( which I do btw) you will realize that what happened to him at the hands of a English man was the only thing that was disgraceful
> 
> Keano was 100% correct to go home, no chance could he have played for a man who would back stab him and treat him like that


Can you paraphrase what happened?

I assume the Englishman is Mick McCarthy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> You said Modric should’ve won third place in the Ballon D’or 2017 :mj


He had a great 16-17. Iniesta was better in 17-18.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> He had a great 16-17. Iniesta was better in 17-18.


Ball hog :neymar


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> Can you paraphrase what happened?
> 
> I assume the Englishman is Mick McCarthy


Long story as short as possible

McCarthy (the Englishman) had numerous meetings with Keane months in advance of the world cup. Keano being the serial winner he was thought Ireland had a decent squad and could go pretty deep into the torni. Keane was also sick of the we are Ireland and only here for a good time mentality. Keane had told him how things were done at Utd regarding preperation,diets,etc..I believe Keane even had a hand in what the players would be eating and the arranging of the menus etc. McCarthy agrees with everything Keane had to say and assured him that everything will be done correctly and professionally 

Anyway On arrival in Japan at the first training session they didn't even have basic things like bibs and cones, only 6 football's and a awful standard of training pitch littered with dog shit. Keano was enraged but kept quiet until after lunch. When lunch arrives it was a tray full of cheese sandwiches and crisps. Keane explodes and McCarthy just acts numb as fuck asking Keano wtf is he On about and basically tried making Keane look like the liar and the cunt so Keane said I can't trust you, Fuck off i am going home

Now don't take what I am saying as 100% fact as it was years ago When I read his book but I am pretty sure that was the general gist of it all. I just remember reading it and thinking fuck me, Keane got screwed over big time


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Keane walked out on his country, he also did such a predictably fucking terrible job of managing my team (Ipswich) that we’re still recovering from it years later. Fuck Roy Keane...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017386455327498240
:hendo


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I found this On it



> Keane temporarily quits international football after a monumental slanging match with Republic of Ireland boss Mick McCarthy, in front of his team-mates in Saipan. Keane had expressed his frustrations with the side's preparations for the 2002 World Cup to the Irish Times, telling them: "You've seen the training pitch and I'm not being a prima donna. Training pitch, travel arrangements, getting through the bloody airport when we were leaving, it's the combination of things. I would never say 'that's the reason or this is the reason', but enough is enough."
> 
> That interview led to a furious row, during which Keane told McCarthy. "Mick, you're a liar... you're a fucking wanker. I didn't rate you as a player, I don't rate you as a manager, and I don't rate you as a person. You're a fucking wanker and you can stick your World Cup up your arse. The only reason I have any dealings with you is that somehow you are the manager of my country! You can stick it up your bollocks."


Another thing that angered Keano was that McCarthy and the coaching staff travelled first class while the players second class :lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Keane acted like a cunt but he was 100% in the right. People talking about how he betrayed his country are being biased peddlers of alternative facts for fuck Roy Keane reasons (which are perfectly understandable if you're not United). The facts are though that he walked out because he felt his country had already been betrayed.




Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017386455327498240
> :hendo


Now he can't do anything except whack it forwards. :lol I think I broke him @Denny Omega


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> If we're judging both of them across their careers - Iniesta is better with the ball under pressure and retaining possession, better at playing in tight spaces, has a better touch, better range of pass, and is a far better dribbler.
> 
> If we're looking past just how elegant they looked on the pitch - no bad words about Modric, fabulous footballer and massively underrated (under Ancelotti in particular), but his career resume, peak, and consistency of performance for both club and country is nowhere near Don Andres. Iniesta was still better than Modric last season, let alone looking at his 2008-12 peak.
> 
> On another note, Modric has been MASSIVELY over-hyped this World Cup, if you want to see a midfielder absolutely dominate a tournament - Iniesta in 2012 (or Xavi in 2010).


I specified elegance in my post . Of course Iniesta's had the better career and is overall the better player.

I don't think Modric has been massively over-hyped. I generally see two players in the conversation for player of the tournament - Mbappé and Hazard, while Modric definitely deserves to be in that conversation, imo. 

I think I've seen him miss like three passes all tournament. It's insane. It all looks so effortless too.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

the response to the england loss has been amazing. BBC has put a "well done england" message between programs and the media in general has stuck the side of positivity that we reached the semi final. 

coming from years of people leaving tournaments very dissappointed and let down and the subsequent resignation of the manager before the whole thing starts over its really nice to be in a situation where the mood is far from negative. 

great world cup and great outcome all in all. Looking forward to the team building on this success. Southgate is a lad.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Erik posting tweets making fun of Hendo even tho his boy Harry Kane has shat the bed in the two games which have seen England be eliminated from the last two tournaments


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Alco said:


> I specified elegance in my post . Of course Iniesta's had the better career and is overall the better player.
> 
> I don't think Modric has been massively over-hyped. I generally see two players in the conversation for player of the tournament - Mbappé and Hazard, while Modric definitely deserves to be in that conversation, imo.
> 
> I think I've seen him miss like three passes all tournament. It's insane. It all looks so effortless too.


My first paragraph is how I would define elegance 

Modric has had a solid tournament, possibly tournament xi worthy, but not in the conversation for best player imo, although we've still got the biggest game to come.

It's good to see you around Aerts, considering we've lost Ownage and Certs, and it's just us and Seabs left :mj2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Pros first. We went from a country of apathetic fans who had little to no reason to root the team on to a country who were as immersed in a tournament as I can remember during my lifetime and that happened without us beating a Brazil or a Spain. Watching England was fun again. It was no longer just a thing that Football fans did, the whole country came together, not just to watch the game, but to support them. And we were all behind the team for once. We didn't think we were the best team going but we believed that we could win and that was exciting for us not just as individuals but as a country. Anybody laughing at us for the footballs coming home meme a) doesn't understand how it started and b) doesn't understand what it represented. It represented hope and optimism and pride. England Football was exciting to watch for once.

Southgate turned a lot of doubters into believers. We played exciting football and didn't choke in games we should have easily won which for right or wrong is the recent history and thus the expectation. Dominant performances against teams like Tunisia, Panama and Sweden should be expected from a country like this but they're not the norm. For once we didn't turn into a joke. We dominated games at a major tournament for the first time in forever and we won games playing exciting attacking football. It's a standard that is a bit of a joke for a country like this with the resources and the talent we have to work with but it is what it is. We could have easily set up more cautiously and gone out with a don't lose first and foremost mentality. He made this a team that people could get behind. A team void of egos. A young team with points to prove. But most importantly a team that looked like they were having fun. 

I didn't agree with a lot of his selections going into the tournament but pretty much all of them paid off for him. Pickford was outstanding and has made the spot his own. Fucking Harry Maquire became a national hero. Kieran Trippier's finally getting the credit he deserves. Henderson had the tournament of his life. Lingard proved doubters wrong. Good fortune aside Harry Kane's probably coming home with a World Cup Golden Boot. We had an identity for once. I thought we got predictable launching set pieces into Maguire against Croatia and made it too easy for them to double up on him but we were fucking lethal on set plays where the work on the training ground paid off. 

Going into 2020 I think everyone will believe that we can win a major tournament, more so than we ever did with the dream team we had in the mid to late 2000s. Semis and Finals on home turf too if we can make it that far will be incredible. We're not the finished article yet or even a great team yet, but there's hope there that we a) can be a great team with this unit of players and b) a desire for this squad to be winners more than there's been in a very long time.

Now for the miserable reality check. We're not half as good as we've made ourselves out to be, we had a lot of good fortune this tournament and reaching the Semi's was probably a bit of false standing. Drawing shite like Tunisia and Panama allowed us to look great and go out there and be attacking and dominant against teams that couldn't keep up with us. We still had to deliver on our end though. We finished 2nd and benefited from a better draw. We played two teams that brought some genuine talent to the game and failed to beat both of them. We were great in the shoot out but the reality is the same players hit 5 more the result would be different 4-6 times out of 10. And then against Croatia our weaknesses were exposed. We got to a World Cup Semi Final beating Tunisia, Panama and Sweden and a penalty shoot out win. English Pride aside there was a huge amount of good fortune in that and the reality is that we could have played Croatia in the Last 16 and lost to them there and suddenly the outlook is much different just from the allocation of groups falling slightly differently. 

Kyle Walker at CB wasn't going to and didn't work. It's hard to be too critical of Walker because he's a RB playing CB but he played like a RB playing CB. Bad positioning mistakes in every game and mistakes that cost us against Tunisia for the penalty and last night for the Perisic goal. Southgate has to pick between him and Trippier (Trippier) and move a proper CB into that slot. Sterling needs to find his mojo for England to continue to warrant a spot ahead of Rashford. Again, he's not playing in a natural position so it's hard to be to harsh on him but his final output has to improve. It has for City last season and it seems to be a confidence case for England which a run of 2-3 goals in 4-5 games even against dross opposition should help sort. Henderson on his own at CM isn't going to cut it against the better teams playing with 2 CMs that are allowed to control the midfield and thus the pace and then the game. Happened last night and will happen against any good team. One of Alli/Lingard probably needs sacrificing for Dier in the big games unless we get much much stronger at the back and can be confident of keeping teams out and punishing them on the break. But the reality is we always look like conceding and thus are left needing to score at least twice. 

Long story short; great tournament that got a country behind its football team for the first time in a decade plus. Good fortune painted a slightly rosier picture than what the reality of it is but the reality is still a bright picture with plenty of cause for optimism for the future. We're still not where we should be but it feels like we're moving in the right direction again at last. *


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017701547000688640
2022 FIFA World Cup will take place between the November 21 and December 18. What a load of bullshit. Well, I guess after the best World Cup ever we'll have the worst World Cup ever.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That blows. One of the things that has made this world cup so fun for me is watching it in the sun with friends enjoying all of the games. Not sure it will be the same in the Winter.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



seabs said:


> *Pros first. We went from a country of apathetic fans who had little to no reason to root the team on to a country who were as immersed in a tournament as I can remember during my lifetime and that happened without us beating a Brazil or a Spain. Watching England was fun again. It was no longer just a thing that Football fans did, the whole country came together, not just to watch the game, but to support them. And we were all behind the team for once. We didn't think we were the best team going but we believed that we could win and that was exciting for us not just as individuals but as a country. Anybody laughing at us for the footballs coming home meme a) doesn't understand how it started and b) doesn't understand what it represented. It represented hope and optimism and pride. England Football was exciting to watch for once.
> 
> Southgate turned a lot of doubters into believers. We played exciting football and didn't choke in games we should have easily won which for right or wrong is the recent history and thus the expectation. Dominant performances against teams like Tunisia, Panama and Sweden should be expected from a country like this but they're not the norm. For once we didn't turn into a joke. We dominated games at a major tournament for the first time in forever and we won games playing exciting attacking football. It's a standard that is a bit of a joke for a country like this with the resources and the talent we have to work with but it is what it is. We could have easily set up more cautiously and gone out with a don't lose first and foremost mentality. He made this a team that people could get behind. A team void of egos. A young team with points to prove. But most importantly a team that looked like they were having fun.
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree with everything you said aside for having Dele or Lingard drop out for Dier, the sacrifice player in big games should have been Sterling(or 2nd striker) Kane is lone target man striker always has been and playing in a 2 weakens his play style as he starts to drop deep looking for the ball and effectively becomes a passenger in the game or at least not in the positions you want him in. I would have started Rose and Dier and played a 3 2 4 1 and do what Croatia did England by stretching the game. 

A big part of the reason we lost against Croatia was unwillingness to adapt the game plan or being able to do it. Perisic (My man of the match) and in small part Rebic started to pull our CBs out side causing WBs to drop back giving their WBs more room to pull around the midfield trio they actually used the tactics we should have used to fatigue them but I credit Croatia for doing that.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I would not even play Dier. I do not rate him at all


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017852170975305734
Fucking hell. Genuinely one of the saves of the tournament. 

Didn't even notice.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Even though it would be sensible to wait for the finals, I'll be surprised if this doesn't end up as my best XI of the tournament, apart from one spot that has a pretty good chance to change:

Pickford
Trippier - Varane - Godín - Hernández
Henderson
Pogba - Modric
Mbappé - Kane - Hazard​
Pickford over Subasic was close but I feel like Pickford was better from individual performances. Though Subasic probably had the most crucial saves. The finals can easily swap this, though.

RB was easy as fuck, Trippier is a legit Golden Ball contender and was absolutely outstanding in the tournament. Varane has been really good in the knockout stage, and Godín is Godín. LB choice is tough because there's not a whole lot of noticeable ones, and I kinda went with Hernández by default, with Filipe Luís being the only other credible choice off memory. Marcelo didn't really do a whole lot tbh.

DFM was between Henderson, Casemiro and Kanté, so it was another close one, but it went to Henderson for his noteworthy work both defensively and attack-wise. Pogba has really shined in the midfield at the long ball game, he was an easy choice. And Modric has just been a machine running up and down endlessly for Croatia while trying to create play opportunities to the best of his ability, I feel like it's only fair to put him in too.

I don't feel like I even really need to justify the three forward choices. Kane can be called out for iffy goals and iffy late performances, but his presence, his knowledge of where he needs to be and his ability to score is just enviable and he's more than likely gonna walk out with the Golden Boot. Mbappé is fucking inhuman, and may very well be the next Messi/Ronaldo best in the world type. And Hazard was monstrous in his dribbling and ability to draw favorable situations, managing to outshine an early phenomenal Lukaku (sub choice for sure) in the late Belgium games for a position in the best XI.

England and France lead the (early) best XI together with 4 players each, followed by Belgium, Croatia and Uruguay with one each. 

As for subs, Subasic is a lock for GK sub, and a 2nd spot could go to either Lloris or Schmeichel; RB is a close call between Pavard and Fernandes; Giménez, Maguire and Silva are all CB contenders; LB goes to Luís pretty much 100%; DFM is Casemiro and/or Kanté; MF is tricky but Coutinho and Perisic are in the conversation, while Cheryshev would be a lock... if it wasn't for the own goal he scored; and Douglas Costa, Lukaku and either Suárez or Cavani (maybe Suárez for his selflessness and defensive work, besides the goals he scores) would probably be my FW choices.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'd have probably the same team but with Mbappe up front and Perisic out wide, instead of Kane who, despite being the top scorer, I don't think has played all that well. Which is a bit weird as he's got a load of goals but the others have had bigger impacts in more important games.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Kanté is easily in TOTT.



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017852170975305734
> Fucking hell. Genuinely one of the saves of the tournament.
> 
> Didn't even notice.


Superb save, but Kane has to bury the first effort. No excuses. He really faded after his immense (© Irish Jet) performance vs Colombia.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I think Kante had a better tournament than Henderson


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> Kanté is easily in TOTT.
> 
> 
> 
> Superb save, but Kane has to bury the first effort. No excuses. He really faded after his immense (© Irish Jet) performance vs Colombia.


No doubt. 

Such a shame that in 5 games, that's the first time he was put through on goal.

Just seen a stat that England were the only team in the whole tournament to have less than 1 shot on target per game all tournament.

Crazy that a team with that output in attack managed to get to the semi finals. 

Hopefully we try something new in the game today and aim to getting the best out of Kane as opposed to using Kane to get the best out of the rest of our attackers.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Punkhead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017701547000688640
> 2022 FIFA World Cup will take place between the November 21 and December 18. What a load of bullshit. Well, I guess after the best World Cup ever we'll have the worst World Cup ever.














Who cares about stopping all major leagues half way,this is far worse.



Fuck off FIFA


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Punkhead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017701547000688640
> 2022 FIFA World Cup will take place between the November 21 and December 18. What a load of bullshit. Well, I guess after the best World Cup ever we'll have the worst World Cup ever.


This should absolutely not be allowed to happen. Just don't have the fucking thing in Qatar. Jesus. Why are FIFA bending over backwards for them?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

They're a bunch of inept, corrupt fucks.

Absolutely rotten to the core.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Footballs coming home... For Christmas.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Such a shame that in 5 games, that's the first time he was put through on goal.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. My friend (who is not English) asked me whether I was worried that we weren't really creating anything from open play after the Panama game. I think I replied that it will come through the tournament, but that was just hope and living in the moment than anything. 

We just never had that passer in central midfield. Our midfielders were either defensive options whose attributes were winning the ball or being in the correct positions and giving energy, or attacking options whose attribbutes were being the ones on the end of the move or dribbling (ball carrying). We just lacked that creative midfielder who can dictate the play and find the killer pass.

I can't see anything much changing today as we just don't have the players to change much of what we have been doing. I know I said you need to calm down with your hype of Winks, but his progression could end up being vital to the England national team. Probably more than Tottenham.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*










:happygareth should've taken the dark lord :mjeng

His passing and occasional racist remarks would've surely opened up and unsettled the opposition :quimby


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> Absolutely. My friend (who is not English) asked me whether I was worried that we weren't really creating anything from open play after the Panama game. I think I replied that it will come through the tournament, but that was just hope and living in the moment than anything.
> 
> We just never had that passer in central midfield. Our midfielders were either defensive options whose attributes were winning the ball or being in the correct positions and giving energy, or attacking options whose attribbutes were being the ones on the end of the move or dribbling (ball carrying). We just lacked that creative midfielder who can dictate the play and find the killer pass.
> 
> I can't see anything much changing today as we just don't have the players to change much of what we have been doing. I know I said you need to calm down with your hype of Winks, but his progression could end up being vital to the England national team. Probably more than Tottenham.


The development of these players at club level is crucial. 

So much good youth coming through but they need game time in order to impress and get called up. Winks is luckily getting game time when fit and the fact that half of the Spurs line up won't get a pre season due to the World Cup, he has a great opportunity to stake a claim and hopefully get in the squad for the Nations League. 

I actually think Lallana was a big miss for us at this tournament too.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Not exactly sure why Shelvey wasn't taken. Then again, there was nothing to suggest that Southgate would be able to make the correct subs in a game or that he had a Plan B.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ATF said:


> Even though it would be sensible to wait for the finals, I'll be surprised if this doesn't end up as my best XI of the tournament, apart from one spot that has a pretty good chance to change:
> 
> Pickford
> Trippier - Varane - Godín - Hernández
> ...


Probably pick the same team but with Lloris instead of Pickford. 

World class save to keep the score 1-0 against Uruguay and then the outstanding save from Alderweireld to keep the score 0-0 in the semi final against Belgium probably means he edges it for me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Agreed on Lloris. He has made big time saves in big moments and has the most cleansheets. Yes, a cleansheet isn't just down to a goalkeeper, but Lloris has had to work hard to preserve practically all those cleansheets with some stunning saves. Pickford absolutely makes the squad of the tournament (if they still do that). (I'm saying "absolutely" a lot recently. I absolutely don't like it.)

I'm going Kanté instead of Henderson. Kanté has 48 ball recoveries. That's 8.0 ball recoveries per games. Absolutely ridiculous. He is the best ball winner in the world and he's proven that when he was dispossessing Messi at least three times in the Camp Nou in the CL earlier this season and now in this tournament. Outstanding player.

Pogba or Matuidi for the spot alongside Modric and Kanté. Tough one to call. Probably just Pogba. Probably.

I'm going for Lukaku over Kane. Kane has the clutch performance vs Tunisia, a phenomenal performance vs Colombia and the Golden Boot backing him. Lukaku scored some class goals in the Panama and Tunisia games and a world class performance vs Brazil. He's also not had the luxury of taking penalties (although Belgium have only had one so he still wouldn't be top scorer). It's tough, but his performance vs Brazil swings it for me.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

England lack of creative midfielder who could create and planning the attack to opponent's box(open play), Southgate tactic is impressive but without the game maker,this strategy become useless because it only depends with set-piece to get the goal.

Time to Southgate search the creative midfielder for England's future, I wish he could find the same typical like Paul Scholes.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Punkhead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017701547000688640
> 2022 FIFA World Cup will take place between the November 21 and December 18. What a load of bullshit. Well, I guess after the best World Cup ever we'll have the worst World Cup ever.


FIFA better reevaluate Qatar as host because I think the schedule will ruin the competition especially UEFA calendar because UEFA will held preliminary match for Euro 2024


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Erik. said:


> Just seen a stat that England were the only team in the whole tournament to have less than 1 shot on target per game all tournament.


Is there a caveat missing here because that makes no sense?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I think it was less than one shot from open play


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Off the top of my head are Kane's two goals vs Tunisia, the four goals vs Panama (including the Sterling header that was rebounded in by Stones), the Kane shot that was saved and Stones' header off the line vs Croatia. That's nine from six games.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



haribo said:


> Is there a caveat missing here because that makes no sense?


I'd assume so. 










Has to be fake.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

haha even running at half pace

its probably cause England run at quarter pace


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Winner of this game gets $24 million in prize money, loser gets $22 million.

Going with Belgium to win this game and there to be more goals than in the first game between the two.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Blimey, France would have killed England

are they just jogging out there?

at least Belgium are trying

pass it square, pass it back, pass it slow..ENGLAND

Harry Kane diving like he's at the swimming baths


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

to say this game is wide open would be an understatement


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I hate to say it, but maybe England should play long ball

long ball, haha

Sterling, as good as he ever was

Neither team looks as though they should be in a World Cup final

beautiful triangles

lol, if this goes to penalties

nice

England have 9 players behind the ball, and still can barely defend

lousy game


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I’d assume they’ve removed goals and headers (?).

It reads like it’s deliberately skewed against England either way so idc


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

It’s a third place Playoff, teams generally don’t give a fuck. Really don’t know why FIFA bother with it tbh...


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hazard ran through England's midfield like it wasn't there

not that time though

last pass has been a problem for both teams

No wonder Kane never scores in open play, he's almost always in midfield

I wonder if England have given up on set pieces?


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> It’s a third place Playoff, teams generally don’t give a fuck. Really don’t know why FIFA bother with it tbh...


exactly my thoughts tbh. I guess its a respect match that the teams made this far into the tournament so they get a chance to just get that 3rd place slot as a sense of satisfaction.

most competitions are 1st, 2nd, 3rd so I guess its creating the top 3.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

No shot on goal in the last 50 minutes???? How is that possible???


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

fantastic defending there

reasonable try

fabulous shot

a less fabulous shot

great goal


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ITV keeping up their proud record, with 3 England losses in 4 games (if it stays like this)...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Belgium's counter attacks are just gorgeous. Shame that one wasn't finished off.

obviously this game is only about more money in FIFA's pocket.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

better 2nd half by england, shame dier's shot didnt get in but excellent clearance on that one.

predictable outcome overall, france for the win tomorrow.

Still can't believe england has finished 4th in the world cup. That'll do.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Belgium beat England twice, no surprise

still lovely triangle passing from Belgium

England were most exciting when they played the long ball, lol


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

so happy for England. you fucking cunts.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> ITV keeping up their proud record, with 3 England losses in 4 games (if it stays like this)...


We need to get a petition going. It's getting ridiculous[emoji38]

:mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Newsflash: Belgium are bloody good. No shame in that result for England, we improved markedly in the second half and had some good chances. Plenty of cause for optimism for the future after this WC, think Ryan Sessegnon could be our X factor going forward. Pace, creativity and knows where the goal is. Hopefully Phil Foden can break into the squad too...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Schwartzxz said:


> so happy for England. you fucking cunts.


Spoken like a true fucking cunt...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Schwartzxz said:


> so happy for England. you fucking cunts.





Rankles75 said:


> Spoken like a true fucking cunt...


Behave guys...


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

:cudi

:mjeng


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Joel said:


> Behave guys...


My apologies, but if someone wants to have a pop at my country for no good reason (I assume it’s the age old “English arrogance” nonsense), I won’t always be the bigger man. It’s all good.

Back on topic: Despite today’s result, I’m quite pleased for Belgium. They’ve had the talent for a while now, but they’ve finally got a manager who can get the best out of them. They let themselves down against France, but they should only get better...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> My apologies, but if someone wants to have a pop at my country for no good reason (I assume it’s the age old “English arrogance” nonsense), I won’t always be the bigger man. It’s all good.


I'm here for a reason. Don't retaliate and just let me deal with it next time (Y)


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> My apologies, but if someone wants to have a pop at my country for no good reason (I assume it’s the age old “English arrogance” nonsense), I won’t always be the bigger man. It’s all good.


English are arrogant 

Not much of a match, but Belgium were just overall better in the final third.

England just lack overall creativity,but i feel that could change in a few years when these promising youngsters such as Foden and Sessegnon break through.

I would like to see some of these guys go abroad where they will get more game time because the Premier League is so money driven that they are less likely to develop in this country


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> My apologies, but if someone wants to have a pop at my country for no good reason


no good reason? yeah right. Im very happy England didnt win anything. you didnt deserve it. now Im gonna stop but I still stand with what I said.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018180431546601472
Crazy stat.

We had a player in our team who has created more chances than anyone else. 

Yet as a team we only bettered Iran in terms of chances created.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018196901181652994


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

As far as I'm concerned, England got further than I expected and bought hope that's just not been there for years now. Yeah I appreciate some of the opposition wern't some of the strongest in the world, but I enjoyed the ride. Mostly.

In their last two matches, their inexperience and naivety certainly showed, but there's still enough promise in there that with good guidance can hopefully bring us fans a brighter international future that we've been used to in recent years. There's mistakes to be learned from for sure and hopefully we will learn from some going forward.

I'm not usually bothered by the NT tbh, but this WC has me more interested than I've been in years.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Time to England moving on and focus to Euro 2020 because the semifinal and final will held at Wembley

And yeah,the second goal from Hazard remind me with this one


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018180431546601472
> Crazy stat.
> 
> We had a player in our team who has created more chances than anyone else.
> ...


That stat has been proven false, not sure why it keeps being thrown around. Rugrat debunked it in an earlier post and he only counted one effort from Kane's double chance as well (the second effort was going in and was pushed onto the post by Subasic).

That Trippier tweet presumably includes the Belgium game as well where we had six *shots on target, yet you're still referencing the stat from before the game  

Add those to the four vs Croatia, seven vs Panama, eight vs tunisia, two vs colombia, two vs sweden, two vs belgium.

That's 31 shots on target in 7 games. Even if you consider in extra time that's still far more than 0.9 on target per 90 or "only better than Iran".

Trippier was a top five player in this tournament and we don't need to offset his performance against bullshit stats to make him look great.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Seb said:


> That stat has been proven false, not sure why it keeps being thrown around. Rugrat debunked it in an earlier post and he only counted one effort from Kane's double chance as well (the second effort was going in and was pushed onto the post by Subasic).
> 
> That Trippier tweet presumably includes the Belgium game as well where we had six stats on target, yet you're still referencing the stat from before the game
> 
> ...


The Trippier tweet did include the Belgium game.

I think the image posted was shots on target from open play - which was probably fake and a stupid stat. Considering we were pretty deadly from set pieces, I can see why our stat would be low.

However before the Belgium game I'm pretty sure it was fact that only Iran created less than us from open play. I imagine yesterdays game changed that though and we've probably overtaken the likes of Saudi Arabia and Panama now.

Note the difference. SHOTS and CHANCES CREATED.

No idea how the stats come about or what constitutes as a chance created though. I imagine Kane being put through on goal against Croatia (his first time all tournament) wouldn't count as it was ruled out for offside.

Wouldn't mind someone finding a list of how many chances each team of the tournament created from open play. It's a useless stat and even if we did finish near the bottom, we still managed to get to a semi final of a World Cup doing so which is pretty impressive in itself.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Pulling for a Croatia win today, but expecting a France victory. I said at the start if Brazil don't win it, it'll prob be France. Would be great to see Croatia lift the WC tho.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I'm thinking about betting on this but I'm a little confused - What does the 1st Half Line mean? And why do they let people bet on things like "Will both teams score in the first/second half?"


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Brock said:


> Pulling for a Croatia win today, but expecting a France victory. I said at the start if Brazil don't win it, it'll prob be France. Would be great to see Croatia lift the WC tho.


I'm not worry with which team will win the trophy but it will be become big joke if somehow Croatia can't play as usual when they couldn't score a goal to equalize the situation after France make goal first. Remember with what happened to Brazil in 98.

Speaking of rating,damn the semifinal between Croatia vs England have unexpected viewers



> Yesterday’s tense England v. Croatia game peaked in the final minutes of the 1:15 – 1:30 PM PT time period with 7.5 million sets of eyeballs glued to the screen – and of course that doesn’t count all the people watching in offices, bars and other fine establishments together.
> 
> Source
> https://deadline.com/2018/07/england-world-cup-loss-ratings-semifinal-croatia-france-belgium-fox-1202425888/


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> I'm thinking about betting on this but I'm a little confused - What does the 1st Half Line mean? And why do they let people bet on things like "Will both teams score in the first/second half?"


1st half goal line?

Basically it means the game needs to have goals than stated. The bet voids if it's equal.

For example if you bet on:

*1st Half Goal Line: 1.0*

For you to win the bet, there needs to be 2 goals in the first half. If there is just the 1 goal, the bet will void and you will get your money back.

I imagine they let people bet on 'Both Teams to Score in both halves' etc. because they usually offer great odds and if it comes in, you'll get a decent sum back. 

You can pretty much bet on anything these days.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I was gonna root for Croatia today but I hate how much disrespect Giroud is getting from people, especially French fans, so I will root for a France win only if he scores the winner

Or maybe Croatia 4-3 France (Giroud hattrick)


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia to win via penalty shootout. :cozy


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France 5-0 domination please.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ALLEZ LES BLEUS


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Olivier Giroud.

Jules Rimet trophy.

Helicoptering in the streets for days.


You all know where I stand on this. Where I’ve always stood. 

Unwavering.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> I'm thinking about betting on this but I'm a little confused - What does the 1st Half Line mean? And why do they let people bet on things like "Will both teams score in the first/second half?"


Why do they let people bet on anything? Because people will bet on quite literally everything.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I have a feeling this could be a bit of a flat final. I hope I'm wrong. I think Croatia could actually go on and win it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Denny Omega said:


> I was gonna root for Croatia today but I *hate how much disrespect Giroud is getting from people, especially French fans*, so I will root for a France win only if he scores the winner
> 
> Or maybe Croatia 4-3 France (Giroud hattrick)


That isn't the vibe I get from the French at all. There were reports about this kind of thing in the English tabloids a while back, but the feeling in France towards Giroud has generally been very positive, certainly during this World Cup at least. There's an understanding that he's not really that good, especially at scoring lots of goals, but there's a definite appreciation of all the hard work he puts in for the team. They also understand that they don't really have anyone else who can do all the other things he does (apart from score goals) as well as he does. 

If anything there is a collective national desire for him to score as a reward for his hard work. (This is based entirely on what I hear through the French media and may differ from what your average pub numpty is saying btw.)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



FUN! said:


> That isn't the vibe I get from the French at all. There were reports about this kind of thing in the English tabloids a while back, but the feeling in France towards Giroud has generally been very positive, certainly during this World Cup at least. There's an understanding that he's not really that good, especially at scoring lots of goals, but there's a definite appreciation of all the hard work he puts in for the team. They also understand that they don't really have anyone else who can do all the other things he does (apart from score goals) as well as he does.
> 
> If anything there is a collective national desire for him to score as a reward for his hard work. (This is based entirely on what I hear through the French media and may differ from what your average pub numpty is saying btw.)


I just see vids of things like no fans wanting his autograph and hearing stories of him in the mix-zone answering journalists questions, and one of the better players comes along, the journalists all look over, ignoring Giroud and he just stops mid-answer to say "you guys would rather talk to him?" and they leave him

:mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

He will have the last laugh when all the journalists go home to find their wives fingering themselves to Giroud topless pics.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> France 5-0 domination please.


If that happen,then I'm not sure it's clean match or rigged/fixed.

Prefer the final result is 2-1 or 3-2 for France or end in P.K Shootout


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Ucok said:


> If that happen,then I'm not sure it's clean match or rigged/fixed.
> 
> Prefer the final result is 2-1 or 3-2 for France or end in P.K Shootout


Fine.

5-1.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018180431546601472


That's a Neymar who went out on the quarter finals and played while nursing an injury. Crazy stuff.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia with ease. They are more fresh and hungry. They just beat a tomato can of a nation in the semis without even trying while France had to deal with Belgium.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> That's a Neymar who went out on the quarter finals and played while nursing an injury. Crazy stuff.


He was busy to ask VAR


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Erik. said:


> France 5-0 domination please.


Hopefully. :rusevyes


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Croatia with ease. They are more fresh and hungry. They just beat a tomato can of a nation in the semis without even trying while France had to deal with Belgium.


:maisie


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Would be cool if Croatia can do it. There's never been a real upset winner in the World Cup like we've had in the Euros with Greece and Denmark, so I think it would be cool if Croatia could make history and do it. Would also be cool for Modric to go down as one of the GOATs. Despite him playing for clubs I'm not fond of, he's always been one of my favourite players.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

West Germany winning in 1954 was an upset :armfold

Noob


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Croatia with ease. They are more fresh and hungry. They just beat a tomato can of a nation in the semis without even trying while France had to deal with Belgium.



What's a daft thing to say , we done better to get to the semis , I'm proud of that, where u from? Let me guess ? America where u can't even qualify for the tournament, soccer is ootball and football is rugby just its done the wrong way round where u live ,

Good luck Croatia ur going to need it, France 3-1, mybappe is fcking class and the rest of the team is too.

If Croatia can beat France I'd run around my area naked that's how much I no they have no chance, we might be little as country 5th biggest economies in the world for a little island we punch well above our wait, in most sports too, I'm proud of of being in a tin of tomatoes lol


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Denny Omega said:


> West Germany winning in 1954 was an upset :armfold
> 
> Noob


The final was an upset, and granted I really don't know who the favourites (aside from Hungary) going into the 54 World Cup were, but West Germany was a huge country with a football tradition. Them winning in 54 isn't something that stands out in the history books.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Carteruk said:


> I'm proud of of being in a tin of tomatoes lol


good. 

btw what happened to your previous account? lost your password or something?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> good.
> 
> btw what happened to your previous account? lost your password or something?


Yup fcking lunatic Fiancé thought wf was a dating site ffs , haha , so do u think Croatia can actually beat France dude if u think that, if u have any money saved go online put some money on it I've just been passed mine and one sai 12/1 another 7/1

Peace


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Croatia with ease. They are more fresh and hungry. They just beat a tomato can of a nation in the semis without even trying while France had to deal with Belgium.


They went through extra time in their last 3 game, how tf are they fresher?

I'm all for England slander but come on


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



CesaroSwing said:


> They went through extra time in their last 3 game, how tf are they fresher?
> 
> I'm all for England slander but come on


I mean grappling with your lil brother for 120 mins is easier than grappling with a man for 90 mins.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Really want Croatia to win.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I mean grappling with your lil brother for 120 mins is easier than grappling with a man for 90 mins.


I am rooting for Croatia but if you honestly think they are fresher you clearly have not been paying attention to this tournament


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

BBC are a bunch of arrogant twats. It's the world cup final and they still go on about England.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That closing ceremony :HA :lmao


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

For the final, I am switching from reading to writing. World Cup Final is on :mark

I am pretty neutral, since I grew up in Germany


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

head says France, heart says Croatia.

C'mon Croatia!!!


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018507059992645632
Suprise


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

all croatia so far

Griezmann delivers, finally


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France getting stronger.

Didn't know Griezmann dives as well, btw


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Ugh, tough. Own goal to open the World Cup final.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

And as I sent it, France scores.

That shouldn't have been a free kick and an own goal as well. Sad...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

although in this the tournament of the own goal, it is kind of fitting.

First own goal ever in a World Cup final apparently.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ugh


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mandzukic might be want join Fellaini and the Uruguay player right now


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia is playing so much better. until now.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

worldie


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Amazing goal :mark


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

gorgeous strike!!!

Game fucking on!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Nice goal. Thank god the own goal from a bad call isn’t going to win it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia is just too much for France.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Yeah Perisic , you make this game more hot


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

croatia are making this game

it was fine. please continue

bollocks

VAR is shit


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Lol stupid VAR


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Getting real sick of France getting lucky...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

How the fuck is that a penalty?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fuck. as soon as they went to VAR I knew it was going to be a penalty kick.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Roy Mustang said:


> How the fuck is that a penalty?


hand in an unnatural position away from the body and it stopped the ball from ending up in front of the net.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

damn it


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This is so stupid.

Croatia making the game and France getting lucky.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I want France to lose now. They don’t deserve this scoreline.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Kabraxal said:


> I want France to lose now. They don’t deserve this scoreline.


This. 

Want a Croatia last minute winner through VAR.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Apparently the Croatia defender move his hand a bit,and shame to France

If they somehow this is become final result then this is gonna be boring final since 98


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

tackle seemed fine


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Tough on Croatia, but it was the right call (eventually)...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

chillax dudes, all will be well in the end.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

aargh

the games been 99% croatia


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Tough on Croatia, but it was the right call (eventually)...


The free kick for the first goal wasn't...


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France will use drama queen tactic again to wasting time


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France 1 shot, 2 goals...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France starting to show some classless shit again? Ugh.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I got a bad feeling France is going to win this game without a shot on net from open play.

2016 MLS Cup all over again.....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Alan Shearer spot on there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

I want France to win this, but the penalty was a point blank ball to hand when he was moving his arms down by his side landing from a jump. Incredibly harsh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

HALF WAY THERE LADS.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatia getting fucking robbed, unless France dominates the 2nd half they surely will just be paper champions, based off the first half Croatia has been killing France.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What an action packed first half


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That decision gets more and more laughable everytime I see it.

Nothing deliberate about it, Matuidi ducks and the ball hits Perisic unintentionally, if Matuidi wasn't there then it's a different story and an obvious penalty.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

An own goal from a set piece after a dive, an absolute banger, a penalty given by VAR. Yup, exactly what you would expect from this world cup's final.

I still think that this is the best world cup ever and whatever happens in this match, my opinion will remain the same. Especially if Croatia somehow wins.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

urh

nice defending

croatia look great going forward

Modrić is a game changer

gulag awaits

brilliant defending


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a save loris , Croatia need to go on the attack and beat them to every ball like they did England, but my sense is 3-1 France, just hope griezman don't score anymore, been a good game , a lot tighter than I thought it would be .


Peace y'all.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

SEND THOSE INTRUDERS TO THE FUCKING GULAG


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

fucking moron fans


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*Can someone PM a PS4 stream please, thanks :maisie*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Putin in house, holy shit.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

If france dont get another one in then I think this win will be a questionable one after that VAR call.

edit: they just scored.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

outta nowhere


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

And I’m done. This match was ruined in the first half.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

What a goal !!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ALLEZZZZZZZZ :banana


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Fuck me.

you had a feeling France would get one on a counter attack at some point. 

C'mon Croatia, still lots of time!


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

predicted a france win since the quarter finals. I highly doubt they arnt going to going to the top now.

I went with a 3-0 win for france in this one, croatia is doing better than I expected though.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Well sucks for Croatia


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

*GOOOOOOAAAALLLLLLLLLLLL :Cocky*


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

fuck me, france nailing this home now.

excellent.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

hot damn


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

game set match


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Game


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



RKing85 said:


> fucking moron fans


Apparently Pussy Riot have claimed it's them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Shame the best WC ends with a dud marred by bad calls and stupid fans.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Can I turn off my tv right now?

Yeah the Croatia GK totally have sight problem when he must anticipate distant shoot from out the box,just look at on England's goal


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mbappe with a chance to be the all time World Cup goal scorer by the time his career is over.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

france remind me of classic italy, solid defending and blistering runs


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

no real surprise, croatia didnt beat england strongly and england were pretty poor in that game.

didnt think croatia vs france would be a tight one.

edit: alright croatia just shutting me up with a cheeky goal.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Karius must be tweet to Lloris right now


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

colossal mistake. for Croatia to have even the slightest glimmer of hope, they needed something like that. 

I want to believe.....


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

croatia got their own back on that penalty.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

This has been such an entertaining game :mark


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

that was weird

rush that french goalie!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Complete and utter fucking insanity this world cup final


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Shame England lacked the experience/savvy/nous to see off Croatia after being much the better side for 45 minutes. Not that it would have gone well for us against France...


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Mbappé pulled a Sterling

ref est merd


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Shame England lacked the experience/savvy/nous to see off Croatia after being much the better side for 45 minutes. Not that it would have gone well for us against France...


You still got your Cricket, Croatia ain't got shit otherwise, let them be.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Does anyone thing the field look wet,I can see some players got slip when they try to run with the ball.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rated R™ said:


> You still got your Cricket, Croatia ain't got shit otherwise, let them be.


Oh, I don’t begrudge Croatia making it at all. Still feeling the sting of us missing the best chance we’ll ever have of making a final. And I couldn’t give a shit about cricket...


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

4 minutes, is it enough?

I dont see how its ever a foul if you kick the ball away first

route one wont work against the french


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Rankles75 said:


> Oh, I don’t begrudge Croatia making it at all. Still feeling the sting of us missing the best chance we’ll ever have of making a final. And I couldn’t give a shit about cricket...


That's cool you don't care about Cricket, doesn't change the fact you still got it and can lean towards it with your countrymen.

Croatia don't have shit man.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



InexorableJourney said:


> 4 minutes, is it enough?


No hope left, Croatia might have innovative efforts but not too sure if France want do open play in last minute


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Croatian legs are gone, to no one's surprise


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France was the better team this tournament, great game.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Switchblade Club said:


> France was the better team this tournament, great game.


True, France are definitely the team to beat


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

So basically the end result of this tournament every semifinalist get at least one prize

*France get the trophy

*Croatia get the silver medal

*Belgium earn bronze

*Harry Claim receive golden boot


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Congrats to France.

Was deserved in the end but the game could have gone differently if not for the controversy in the first half. Well done, Croatia!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

France the best team this tournament and deserved it. Dominated the game once Kante (who was a shambles and by a mile the worst player on the pitch) went off.

Mbappe should get the Golden Ball. Lloris with the biggest howler even in a World Cup final.

Magnificent World Cup and an exciting final :mark:

TEAM OF THE TOURNAMENT

Courtois

Trippier
Varane
Mina
Hernandez

HENDO
Pogba
Modric

Perisic
Mbappe
Hazard

ALLEZ LES BLEUS :jet5


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

had france not had that penalty (it wasnt an intentional hand ball) or the own goal (that free kick shouldnt of happened) it wouldve been all level at the end of full time so croatia did very well considering.

Still think it shouldve been a france and belgium final. As I said in another post, croatia didnt beat england easily when they were playing pretty poorly and had england managed to scrape through then they wouldve been destroyed by france most likely.

Belgium had a stronger team in my honest opinion to be in the final but thats the draw. France beat them in the semi finals so the outcome likely would be no different. France just had an easier opponent in the final.

France winning was going to be the case for a while imo. Its just a shame the final win was tainted by some questionable calls.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Better game than I originally thought it would be. Congratulations to the French.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Great fucking World Cup! Going to be on a major downer now that it’s over...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Paris must be a great place to be right now.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

The best World Cup ever. Can you imagine what Qatar 2022 will be like after this? :lmao


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Congrats to France. Croatia were arguably the better team and probably would've been leveled were it not for VAR and own goal nonsense, but hey, some are luckier than others, after all. That being said, I don't feel bad for putting Henderson ahead of Kanté in my best XI now. Kanté had better stats but Hendo is better offensively, and Kanté didn't really do a great job today at all.

As a matter of fact, no changes have been made in my best XI of the tournament: Pickford as GK; Trippier as RW; Varane and Godín as CB's; Hernández as LW; Henderson as DM; Pogba and Modric as CM; Mbappé as RW; Kane as CF; Hazard as LW. I almost wanted to put Perisic in there, but I didn't have the guts to replace the Golden Boot winner. Regardless of how he scored them, the fact of the matter is that Kane scored all of those goals and no one can deny a goal scorer.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Modric the least deserving Golden Ball winner since Messi


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Tottenham Hostpurs must be like 

"Winner,winner chicken dinner"

Hugo maybe will win the Golden glove and trophy and then TTH also have golden boot winner,Harry Claim


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Courtois

Pavard
Varane
Godín
Hernandez (just by default)

Modric
De Bruyne
Coutinho (almost didn't include him, but fuck it)

Hazard
Mbappé
Perisic


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

so putin is the only one that gets an umbrella from which the water is running off onto the french president.

putin knows how to spoil his guests doesnt he? literally no fucks given for anyone else.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

game ended, went and mowed the backyard, still was back in time for the trophy presentation. true story.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Moving on to 2022 but I wonder if something happens and FiFA remove Qatar as host because i think it would take long time for the event and it means UEFA must rearrange Euro club competition schedule


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Courtois

Vrsalko
Varane
Godín
Stones
Tripper

Hazard
Modric
De Bruyne
Perisic

Mbappé


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Congratulations to France. Best World Cup for me since Mexico in 1986.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Congrats to France. Hopefully, the champions curse ends and France at least makes it out of the group stage in 2022. Also, I can't wait for Euro 2020. 

Also respect to Croatia for their outstanding effort in the WC. 

This World Cup was fun to watch. Too bad it's probably going to feel the same on the next WC.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

International football back with a bang.

Roll on the Euros.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Can someone pinpoint the minute in which Lloris suffered a concussion plz? :lelfold

I see the world has finally discovered Croatia MILF, I discovered her maybe a WEEK AND A HALF ago :armfold


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

ALLEZ LES BLEUS :jet5

MBAPPE THE BOY


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

WE ARE THE CHAMPIONSS


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

That was fun as fuck (in the fan zone in town). Highlight of the day has to be seeing a random kid go by wearing a footy jersey with CHAMAKH on the back. Didn't see the badge to know what team it was, but number 17, all white with red trim if someone wants to investigate.

I don't think the car horns will be stopping until well into the night. FUN!


----------



## asssvvvvxc (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

the symbolic meaning of Macron and Grabar-Kitarovic (standing in the rain and) hugging each and every one of the players of both teams. That’s what I love about sports


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Congrats to France, deserved winners. Great tournament overall.






:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

“With a tear in my eye, this is the greatest moment of my life behind the time I won those first three FA Cups. To all the Messis, the Ronaldos, to the Rob Holdings...y’all better pay homage...to the man!” 

- Olivier Giroud, 2018 World Cup winner.



This is why we watch, brothers. Why we love it. 

There ain’t nothing like it.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Superb final and deffo better than I expected. When France made it 4-1, I thought they were going to run away with it and score a few more, glad they didn't though.

Lloris' mistake though :beckylol but at least it wasn't costly.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

Quick heads up to Giroud fans, he just said he'd promised to shave his head if France won and he plans on going through with it. Cherish the bouffant while it's there, lads.

(he was also loudly cheered for his tackles/interceptions and got a warm round of applause when subbed, so the haters are deffo in the minority round my manor)


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Part of me can't deny it was a good final scoreline wise; however that final was spoilt by the monstrosity we saw in the first half, that ref was a disgrace and put a dampener on the game.

The beautiful game they say, it won't be beautiful for much longer if VAR and refs fuck everything up on a weekly basis.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Refs already fuck things up on a weekly basis

VAR is great because it gives the refs a second chance to decide on something, and if they double-down on the same shit decision, we can easily find out who the shittest refs are and they'll get fewer games


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No point dwelling on the past - now that's over, time to look forward to Euro 2020.

I know it's a little early, but I would start this XI:

Pickford

Trippier Stones Maguire Sessegnon

Winks Foden

Sancho Alli Rashford

Kane

Subs bench: Cumming, Butland, Trent, Gomez, Rose, Mount, Loftus-Cheek, Henderson, Nelson, Lingard, Abraham, Lookman​
EURO 2020 GLORY :moore

IT'S COMING HOME :happygareth


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Which part of 'hand in unnatural position' do you penalty whingers not understand? That means if it is angled away from the body. The defender's arm was angled away from his body. Unfortunate as fuck, but technically a penalty. Had the ball not struck his out-stretched arm then the ball would have continued across goal where there were two French attackers ready to contend for it. It's a pen. A shit pen, no doubt, but a pen.

(All y'all shouting about intent can have a little think about exactly how refs are supposed to determine intent. Maybe every VAR room should have a professional psychologist ready to analyse the overall body language and facial expression of a player involved in an incident, perhaps with detailed files of each player's psychiatric history. (Y))


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Saw someone trying to say it was point blank :mj4


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018526863709298690
Penalty every single time.

Sorry for double post.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's point blank because Matuidi is in right in front of him obscuring his view/in the line of the ball. No time for him to react.

His arms coming down like that towards his legs is a natural movement because he's jumping, it's why Matuidi's arms on doing the same thing.

Need to see a better angle to see where the ball was going, I thought (at the time) there was another defender and the goalie next in line for the ball, but would need to see another replay.

Never a penalty. Thankfully, it didn't matter though.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*

When you put money on France winning pre tournament:












Congratz France.



Well, first I want to thank Lloris. If it wasnt for his brain fart I would be more sad. Really didnt deserve to lose 4:1. 

All the cro players ran, fought and played their hearts out, but sadly it wasnt enough. Extremly unlucky in the first half. 
Good start in the second, but at some point the fresher and better players like Mbappe gonna breakthrough, get chances and sadly they scored. 


Still, Im incredibly proud of the team and Im happy for Modric. Great run to the final and they finished it off with a good performance against the best team of the world.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> It's point blank because Matuidi is in right in front of him obscuring his view. No time for him to react.
> 
> His arms coming down like that towards his legs is a natural movement because he's jumping, it's why Matuidi's arms on doing the same thing.
> 
> Never a penalty. Thankfully, it didn't matter though.


That's not what point blank means though :shrug

"Natural movement of the arm" isn't part of the wording in the rules (and never has been in any way, shape or form) so you're just making things up to double down on a mistake you are too proud to admit you made.

Jumping or not, if your arm is in an unnatural position (part of the actual rule wording afaik) and obstructs the ball's natural movement which thus prevents further opportunity for the attacking team to contend the ball, then it is a penalty.

We can disagree forever about this but do stop with the point blank stuff at least. That term has a specific meaning so using it to say the defender's view was obstructed is fake news.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

FUN! said:


> That's not what point blank means though :shrug
> *
> "Natural movement of the arm"* isn't part of the wording in the rules (and never has been in any way, shape or form) so you're just making things up to double down on a mistake you are too proud to admit you made.
> 
> ...


Point blank as in he had no real time to react. Fair enough - could've been worded better. The ball is going straight at Matuidi who moves out the way/misses it and then Perisic has no time to react/get his arm out of the way. It's not clumsy, it's just incredibly unlucky.

Clumsy or deliberate are usually the barometers I would use for a penalty, and it seems most people do because widespread opinion pretty much everywhere (here, tv coverage, twitter, reddit, pundits, etc) i've seen is that on this occasion it wasn't a penalty. 

If we're going specifically by the actual wording, then it has to be a clear and obvious error to be overturned by VAR, and also deliberate to even be a penalty, and it was neither of those. It would be good to see a better replay because from memory the ball wasn't going to the French attackers had it missed Perisic.

The bolded are the same thing - his arm wasn't in an unnatural position because it's natural his arms would be coming down towards his legs after jumping for the ball.

I do agree that neither of us are going to changes our minds though :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, Croatia had no business in the finals. Not implying England would fare any better, but it wouldn't be such a devastating defeat.

Honestly, I mainly wanted England to win to see the angry tweets.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

While we’re at it, the “deliberate” part of the ruling only leads to needless confusion as well. How often is a hand ball actually deliberate? How often does a player deliberately move his hand towards the ball? One in ten instances? For every Carlos Sanchez there are nine that don't actually appear to be deliberate. Pique and Umtiti both had howlers at this tournament, but I’m not sure either of them consciously decided to slap the fitba.

I don’t see how VAR can be considered anything but a positive going forward. The idea that the video technology itself is making these decisions, like it’s some sort of sentient Tony Stark creation that’s roaring “PENALTY!” in the on-pitch official’s ear, is fucking absurd.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just look at movement of the hand that doesn't touch the ball compared to the one that does. Clear pen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Nolo King said:


> Yeah, Croatia had no business in the finals. Not implying England would fare any better, but it wouldn't be such a devastating defeat.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Denny Omega said:


> I see the world has finally discovered Croatia MILF, I discovered her maybe a WEEK AND A HALF ago :armfold


she is our president and Im ashamed of her.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Schwartzxz said:


> she is our president and Im ashamed of her.


Well our president's term is up soon here in Ireland so we would gladly take her off your hands :agree:


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Nolo King said:


> Yeah, Croatia had no business in the finals. Not implying England would fare any better, but it wouldn't be such a devastating defeat.
> 
> Honestly, I mainly wanted England to win to see the angry tweets.


And there we go.

I said to my dad during the game that some people will claim "England would have done better than Croatia" and low and behold someone has, and i have not even been to work yet :lol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> No point dwelling on the past - now that's over, time to look forward to Euro 2020.
> 
> I know it's a little early, but I would start this XI:
> 
> ...


Couple of questions:

- Who is Cumming? :brodgers (I do legit have no idea who he is)

- Where is Sterling?

I’d probably swap Sessegnon for Rashford and stick Rose at left back as Sessegnon is an attacking wing back.

Would this line up be based on outscoring teams primarily?

Personally mine would be

Pickford

Smalling Stones Maguire

Trippier Dier Winks/Foden Henderson Sessegnon

Sterling/Rashford Kane

I wouldn’t change to much but in second halves I’d revert to



Trippier Stones Maguire Rose

Winks/Foden Hendo

Rashford Sterling Sessegnon

Kane


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seb doing dat ting again :done

Picking players that will never play

Leaving out players that will definitely play

Creating players out of thin air :done


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Reiss Nelson on the bench is ludicrous as well. He’ll be Fitba d’Or by 2020 so the idea he won’t start has ruined all of his credibility on this platform.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

A fitting end to the best tournament I ever saw. MIL GOLOS. Exit stage left.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

We'll never have another chance, it's not coming home lads :hogan


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Forgot about Sterling, put him in over Abraham on the BENCH.

Had no idea about a third choice keeper so went with a random Chelsea youth keeper. Remember this post in two years :villa


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Freddie Woodman will be our future GOAT #1 :cudi


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fuck sake, why can't France fall on their faces like usual.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeahhh England just got a really lucky draw this time around. :lol 

Ayyy my prediction of France winning the world cup (bold of me to go with the favorites) was correct.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

France still win this tournament even they play against England,Croatia problem is their Goalkeeper who can't anticipate distant shoot from outside box,just look at on England's goal,it came from the outside.

But overall Croatia play attractive game with their own style but France already know they can't play openly against them because it's too risky and Croatia only margin 2 goals


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What an unforgettable couple of weeks it's been, truly some magical moments.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

All these future England line-ups without England's most promising CM - Lewis Cook. :moyes5



Kaizen said:


> What an unforgettable couple of weeks it's been, truly some magical moments.


Rush Hour is the best trilogy ever alongside Back to the Future.

Also, fuck this smiley ogba2

Player of the tournament alongside M'bappé right there. Looking forward to José using him as a scapegoat for his awful tactics this upcoming season again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

What.A.Tournament.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

> Harry Kane's name was jeered inside the Luzhniki Stadium as the England captain was named as the winner of the 2018 World Cup Golden Boot award.
> 
> Five group-stage goals and then a penalty in the round-of-16 victory over Colombia were enough for the Tottenham striker to win the prize, the first time for an Englishman since Gary Lineker in 1986.
> 
> ...


I didn't notice this at the time but I couldn't hear anything other than drunk French fucks singing by that point. Anyone else notice it?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It's a bit unfortunate that a cynical and extremely cautious brand of football ultimately gets the trophy, but it is what it is. I think the referee played a huge role in the first half and referees should never influence a game like this. But again, it is what it is.

Overall this was an amazing tournament though, filled with shockers, upsets, great goals, blunders, the VAR, etc etc etc. It was just a four-week thrillride. 

International football is alive and well and it may be more exciting than ever. Bring on EURO 2020 and the NATIONS LEAGUE.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

I didnt want to write anything yesterday because I would have been ranting like crazy but I did felt during the game that France was very lucky with those 2 first goals and that the referee might have fucked us over. Im glad to see a lot of people recognized that including Peter. 

and for all of you saying Croatia had no business being in the finals instead of England, fuck off. England is way overhyped. Croatia was playing better than France most of the game and if we had any luck in that game like France did we might have won. second place is great too and we are going to celebrate but the game did left a sour feeling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a beautiful sight.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Erik. said:


> What a beautiful sight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

FUN! said:


>


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

Congratulations to France for being the 2018 World Cup champions.

Out of topic, does anyone know the name of the song that came at the end of France's crowning?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

“Na na na naaaaa, na na na naaaaa, GIIIROOOOUD.”

I believe.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Overall it was a fantastic World Cup. Great games, great goals, drama, controversy and a thrilling final to finish it off. I thought Russia did a great job as hosts too.

France were deserving winners in the end. They were hardly spectacular overall, but they knew how to get the job done. Not team was better at seeing out a game than France and they turned it on when they needed to.

Croatia had an excellent tournament and have nothing to be ashamed of. They were unfortunate in the final and on another day they those decision may not have been given and we have a different match.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That "dead inside" look from Modric at the end though


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018539507870773251
I mean, they realise he doesn't play for them anymore right?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's still theirs. No matter what happens, he'll always be Arsenal.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

@Joel ; 

Do you think Cumming will be better than Pope in two years?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

i feel like the words pope, cumming and kids should be kept as far apart as possible


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The celebration last night was crazy, I'm still dizzy :lol 

Too bad some thugs took the opportunity to plunder shops in Paris


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> @Joel ;
> 
> Do you think Cumming will be better than Pope in two years?


Probably not. Never seen or heard anything special about him. Who's the last youth keeper from a top 6 Prem club that went on to do anything? (Kasper doesn't count)


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> Probably not. Never seen or heard anything special about him. Who's the last youth keeper from a top 6 Prem club that went on to do anything? (Kasper doesn't count)


Off hand, Tom Heaton is the only one

EDIT: is Carlton Cole the most recent half decent Chelsea graduate


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: FIFA World Cup 2018*



Denny Omega said:


> Well our president's term is up soon here in Ireland so we would gladly take her off your hands :agree:


many of my Croatian friends are in Ireland because of politicians like her so dont do it. they suffered enough.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bret “Hitman” Hart;75860088 said:


> Off hand, Tom Heaton is the only one
> 
> EDIT: is Carlton Cole the most recent half decent Chelsea graduate


In regards of playing for Chelsea? Depends whether you count Christensen (spent 2½ years in our academy before debut). If you don't then yes, probably. Hopefully this is the season RLC can change that. Ake and Chalobah should still be here, as real squad members, but Conte pissed them off among others.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

wrestling_fan_03 said:


> Congratulations to France for being the 2018 World Cup champions.
> 
> Out of topic, does anyone know the name of the song that came at the end of France's crowning?


"Magic in the Air"



It's a fucking fantastic song. Wayyyy better than that dua lipa nicky jam bullshit


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

https://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/8zdzmv/after_6_hours_on_a_bus_driving_through_the_crowd/

I still think Croatia are the real champions of this World Cup.

And because of this as well: streets of Paris after victory "celebration".


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The official FIFA World Cup 2018 team of the tournament....... some questionable choices to say the least.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Ashley Young? This is a piss take, right?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I legitimately hate every single person that is using the argument "France only won because of the immigrants". Fuck. Them. Of course it's because they're black, if it was a spanish or italian guy born in France they wouldn't say shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kaizen said:


> The official FIFA World Cup 2018 team of the tournament....... some questionable choices to say the least.


https://twitter.com/F_Edits/status/1019580643095740416?s=19


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kaizen said:


> The official FIFA World Cup 2018 team of the tournament....... some questionable choices to say the least.


#FakeNews. Picking Lloris over Courtois would be outrageous.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Punkholic said:


> #FakeNews. Picking Lloris over Courtois would be outrageous.


Yea should have known better lol. But was literally posted everywhere even by big sites so fuck


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

It's always shit when the World Cup ends and you realise there's not gonna be another one for four years then the domestic season starts and you don't give a fuck anymore.

Anyway I'm still gutted we couldn't beat Croatia it should have been our time man unk2


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018539507870773251
> I mean, they realise he doesn't play for them anymore right?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


What's wrong with showing respect towards a popular ex-player? If Croatia won and Spurs official twitter congratulated Modric, would that really be so stange?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Just seen it now... That official team of the tournament is atrocious.


----------

